# HONG KONG | Double-Decker Buses



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum :


>


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum :


kit said:


>


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *EV129* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## HKT

At Wan Chai Ferry

Dennis Trident 12m


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum - the newest buses on the streets :


>


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum :


>


----------



## Dennis

There are a few cool ones, thanx for posting HKskyline!


----------



## odegaard

whew hooo! very neat.

you won't see those in America. We have double length "bendy" buses that bend in the middle. I'm curious is there such a thing as a double decker double length bendy buses?

:runaway:


----------



## hkskyline

I have never seen an articulated double-decker bus before. The longest double decker in Hong Kong should be 12 m long.

Here is an older bus dressed up in many colors :


----------



## Dennis

HKskyline, do you have a pic of the Qoo bus for me?


----------



## ignoramus

Don't think HK has articulated buses right...or even single storey buses...
Where do mini buses come into the picture in the public transportation scene in HK? But the way I like these new buses...they all look so new...all recently purchased? all wheelchair accessible too, and they even have those dottish boards displaying the service number at the front of the bus...

Off topic but...why do I often see HK apartment buildings' facades covered with bamboo wooden poles almost all the time? I see it everywhere almost everytime...in HK serials to movies to pictures...and they don't appear to be painted (brown and grey does not equal painted)


----------



## Your Majesty

ignoramus said:


> Don't think HK has articulated buses right...or even single storey buses...
> Where do mini buses come into the picture in the public transportation scene in HK? But the way I like these new buses...they all look so new...all recently purchased? all wheelchair accessible too, and they even have those dottish boards displaying the service number at the front of the bus...
> 
> Off topic but...why do I often see HK apartment buildings' facades covered with bamboo wooden poles almost all the time? I see it everywhere almost everytime...in HK serials to movies to pictures...and they don't appear to be painted (brown and grey does not equal painted)



You sure it's not scaffolding? I hear they use bamboo poles as scaffolding in some Asian countries


----------



## ignoramus

Your Majesty said:


> You sure it's not scaffolding? I hear they use bamboo poles as scaffolding in some Asian countries


They do...except that in these pictures the buildings don't appear to be under construction...are they there to maintain the stability of the exterior walls or these buildings or something? after all what i heard from a friend is that behind the awesome skyscrapers of central there's a really really old side to it...crumbling buildings...wonder if its true...no offence though...


----------



## xePh3roK

Your Majesty said:


> You sure it's not scaffolding? I hear they use bamboo poles as scaffolding in some Asian countries


Yeah...
bamboo's are much cheaper than steel and is a bit better i think


----------



## hkskyline

I can't find a photo of the Qoo bus, but I know they exist out there. I'll keep my eyes open.

There are single-decker buses in Hong Kong, but they are outnumbered by their double-decker counterparts. I see them more often on Hong Kong Island travelling to the less dense hillsides than on the Kowloon side.

Minibuses are alternatives to the bus system. Some don't have routine stops while others do. They are a quick way to get from one end of town to another. Part of the uniqueness of the Hong Kong public transit system is the large amount of choice and competition among operators.


----------



## ignoramus

The only photographs of single deck buses in Hong Kong which I have seen so far are those of the Airport Express Shuttle Bus... Any pictures of the other types of single deck buses?

There's this popular Cantonese Hong Kong serial ''Kindred Spirit''. As with almost every other Hong Kong show, they usually only feature the mini buses in the show... They don't even feature the basic bus service or the MTR... It makes one wonder whether anyone even uses the normal bus service or not...

Do the mini buses serve all areas where the buses go or just those narrow and hilly roads where the big buses cannot go...


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong's first Iveco Daily Green Diesel Minibus will start to serve the public in the Lunar New Year (2004)on Kowloon "Green Mini Bus" (GMB) Route no.6 which is operated by Chit Fai Motors.

Single Decker Buses



























Sources include :
http://www.omb-extra.fsnet.co.uk/


----------



## Sher

That new minibus looks very strange, I wish they could increase the seating capacity for the new ones.


----------



## ignoramus

The design and colour scheme of the new mini bus looks strangely different...It looks like one of those police tactical unit or emergency response unit type of vehicle you have in Hong Kong... (Come to think of it, I don't see much pictures of Hong Kong police cars...more of Hong Kong police vans) Its as though Hong Kong has something against low capacity buses (Excluding mini buses that is).
But that LED I think device on top is a nice touch...Its easier to both spot a bus and its bus service number from afar that way...

That single deck bus looks wheelchair friendly...It looks like it has low floors...Are all buses in Hong Kong wheelchair friendly? I remember seeing a lot of pictures of the buses with the wheelchair logo pasted on them...


----------



## xePh3roK

the new bus looks funny, i like it


----------



## Isan




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## zergcerebrates

ignoramus said:


> Don't think HK has articulated buses right...or even single storey buses...
> Where do mini buses come into the picture in the public transportation scene in HK? But the way I like these new buses...they all look so new...all recently purchased? all wheelchair accessible too, and they even have those dottish boards displaying the service number at the front of the bus...
> 
> Off topic but...why do I often see HK apartment buildings' facades covered with bamboo wooden poles almost all the time? I see it everywhere almost everytime...in HK serials to movies to pictures...and they don't appear to be painted (brown and grey does not equal painted)



A lot of buses in Hong Kong are still very new even though they are over 8 yrs old. They have good maintenance thats why.


----------



## superchan7

The latest generation buses (distinguished by their bronze-ish colour and low-floor configuration) came into service in the late 1990s. New buses are constantly being bought, such as the Volvo Wright-bodies, the Alexander Transbus-bodies, Neoplan Centroliners, etc.

Transbus Enviro 500 debuted in Hong Kong; KMB was the launch customer and could be the only customer for a while.

Today, the bronze-coloured buses serve most of the major routes.


----------



## Cantonese




----------



## Cantonese




----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Syd-Hk

It's cool that they are modern with TV's , nice seats, seat belts(really new ones only). but they are really noisy and produce too nuch noise pollution. Also, hasn't anyone noticed that the TV sounds are sometimes too little that no one can hear it during certain times of the day?


----------



## hkskyline

*Citybus 25th Birthday*

Source : http://www.omb-extra.fsnet.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## HKT

New World First Bus [email protected]

The clip shows the bus passing by main streets in Wan Chai, Causeway Bay and North Point. It was recorded more than a year ago and things have changed a bit~

Enjoy~



Right click and download here:
http://video.natransit.com/Dennis/DA93.rmvb

More Videos are available here:
http://video.natransit.com


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## HKT

[Bus Video] A Ride From South to North via Western Part of Hong Kong Island

This is one of my successful and favorite video that I did in Hong Kong. The lighting is good, streets are not busy, the bus was not full, and skyscrapers along the hillside are captured in this video. 

The video was recorded 1 week ago during the following day of Mid-Autumn Festival. The ride begins at Ap Lei Chau, an island south of Hong Kong Island but connected with a bridge. Then, it headed west to Wah Fu and Pok Fu Lam and then East to Sheung Wan and Central. The video ends at 2IFC and a bonus of Virgin Atlantic Exhibition inside IFC Mall is added.

The route is depicted as shown in the map.









To download the clip, please feel free to right click and save file on any virtual images below or at this link:http://video.natransit.com/Dennis/DA55.rmvb

Ap Lei Chau



Ap Lei Chau to Aberdeen Bridge


Aberdeen



Heading up to Wah Fu


Chi Fu Fa Yuen



Near Entrance of Pok Fu Lam Country Park


Heading to Queen Mary Hospital


Near Queen Mary Hospital


Heading down to Western District




Hong Kong University's Main Entrance is just behind of us


Western District




Sheung Wan


Central


IFC Mall and Airport Express


Bus Terminal in front of 2IFC



A little note:
Company: New World First Bus
Route: 91
Vehicle #: DA55
Model: Dennis Dragon 11m
Engine: Cummins LT10
Transmission: Voith D863.3

Enjoy and cheers~:cheers:

More Videos are available here:
http://video.natransit.com


----------



## superchan7

London has the same kind of noisy bus. They should consider switching to CNG. They're much quieter and cleaner, albeit much less powerful.

Hong Kong would have a problem with CNG buses on the hilly and twisty routes.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Dennis

Funny:










this ones look pretty new huh?


----------



## Syd-Hk

new buses travelling at warp speed!


----------



## hkskyline

The Wright buses were only introduced late last year. Most of Hong Kong's buses are less than 5 years old. There has been a major fleet renewal initiative among Hong Kong's 3 largest franchise bus companies. Thousands of double deckers were imported from Europe. In fact, golden buses only started appearing on Hong Kong's streets in late 1998. Now they're everywhere.


----------



## hkskyline

Contrast the new Wright buses with these non air-conditioned ones. Eventually they will be phased out and the entire fleet will be air-conditioned. These older vehicles are used primarily for inner-city routes and not often on the tunnel or cross-harbour ones. Some were even sold to other cities for second-hand conversions. Sydney bought a few and converted them into the open-top red tourist buses.

Photos from a Hong Kong transport forum :


















Wright again


----------



## hkskyline

More Interiors from a Hong Kong transport forum :


















Scrap Yard


----------



## hkskyline

By *3ASV488~KV7983* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Thomas* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Some photos of Citybus' luxury single-deck coach from a Hong Kong transport forum. This type is not usually seen on the streets :









CTB #1266 EP2969, Volvo B10M / Vanhool bodywork









CTB #1271 FB9806, Volvo B10M / Vanhool bodywork









CTB #1272 FC9565, Volvo B10M / Vanhool bodywork









CTB #1273 FC9356, Volvo B10M / Vanhool bodywork









CTB #1274 FD207, Volvo B10M / Vanhool bodywork









CTB #1275 FC8623, Volvo B10M / Vanhool bodywork


----------



## hkskyline

By *AL118-FF1819* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum - more bus ads


----------



## hkskyline

By *"FZ6723* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *S3V12_GK8945* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *S3M251* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/siumingc/northpoint011203


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/lamkiuwai


----------



## hkskyline

By *APM1.JY6520* from a Hong Kong transport forum :





































... and other photographers :


----------



## hkskyline

*On Tow*
By *je1672* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## superchan7

lol, isn't that the only Neoplan Centroliner with the extra-wide body and the plug-style exit doors? Poor thing.


----------



## aznichiro115

yup. i wonde why more wasn't ordered and why MAN didn't come out with a straight stair buses all the other manufacturs did.


----------



## superchan7

I heard KMB wasn't happy with Neoplan's offering or something...

The straight stairs are a welcome improvement. The semi-spiral feels very dangerous to use, especially when the bus is moving in Hong Kong's narrow stop-and-go roads.


----------



## hkskyline

By *kmb606* from a Hong Kong transport forum :



















By other photographers :


----------



## hkskyline

By *EH3012* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Mix & Match from a Hong Kong transport forum*


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Dennis

Woa cool ones! Thanx for posting HKskyline!


----------



## hkskyline

You're very welcome!

Contrast these older buses :




























with the new ones from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*From a Hong Kong transport forum :*


----------



## hkskyline

Colourful buses from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## gakei

It seems that it is not quite a proper way to quote source. I thought you should quote the name of the photographer/copyright owner. Or when you mention it is from a forum, is it more appropriate to quote the full name of it?



hkskyline said:


> Colourful buses from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB buses by *nlb_jg6838* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


















By *ME16* :









By *ATS127 KP3011* :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firms offer 1.5pc pay rise; But unions seek increase of up to 5pc*
Elaine Wu
19 January 2005
South China Morning Post

New World First Bus and Citybus have proposed a 1.5 per cent pay rise for workers to end years of wage freezes, amid mounting union pressure for the company to share profits with employees.

The proposal by the sister companies at a meeting yesterday follows a threat of industrial action in June last year. It was called off after employers agreed to bring the pay review forward by six months.

New World First Bus spokeswoman Christine Lau said the 1.5 per cent pay increase was the most the company could afford.

New World First Bus staff union chairman Chung Chung-fai said it was a good starting place for negotiations, and the union needed to seek members' advice before accepting it.

"The atmosphere of the meeting was quite good," Mr Chung said. "This shows the company is willing to listen to workers' demands. Now we just have to work on the percentage of increase."

Li Wing-sang, chairman of the Motor Transport Workers General Union - which was also involved in last year's dispute - said he wanted the company to make an offer closer to the 5 per cent his union had demanded. "Every year, company executives have been complaining they are poor, but the truth is that they have made more than $100 million in profits each year."

But Ms Lau said the company had not benefited much from the economic recovery because operating costs, including fuel and imported spare parts, had risen.

Union leaders are to meet the bus company on February 10 for further talks.


----------



## hkskyline

By *Tseung Kwan O & EH4323 & ben2004* from a Hong Kong transport forum (photos are oftentimes cross-posted in different forums, so I generically use the HK transport forum - however I do give out a set of links if anyone asks me by PM) :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus contracts must allow for fare cuts, says minister
Sarah Liao wants a price-adjustment mechanism to be in place by 2007 *
Elaine Wu 
22 January 2005
South China Morning Post

Bus operators will have to be more open about the way they set their fares - and leave open the possibility of cuts as well as increases - if the transport minister has her way. 

Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works Sarah Liao Sau-tung said yesterday she wanted franchised bus operators to include a clause in their new contracts to allow for both upward and downward fare adjustments. 

"I will do my best before my term ends [in 2007] to complete this fare-adjustment mechanism," Dr Liao told the Legislative Council transport panel. 

It was the first time she had given a timetable since her bureau proposed an overhaul of public transport fare-setting in August 2003. The proposal was made in response to demands for lower fares after years of deflation. 

While bus operators have made concessions to passengers, they have been unwilling to agree to long-term fare reductions and there is no clause in their contracts to force them to do so. 

Dr Liao said her bureau was still working with operators on the details of factors that should be included in the formula to calculate fare adjustments. 

The government has proposed that inflation or deflation and productivity would be taken into account. 

Citybus' franchise for its Hong Kong Island and cross-harbour lines will end in June 2006, followed by the franchises held by Kowloon Motor Bus in July 2007 and New World First Bus in 2013. 

Citybus' franchise for its airport and Lantau Island lines will end in 2013. 

KMB spokeswoman Susanna Sin said: "We hope the fare mechanism could balance the interests of all parties to ensure that the public gets value for money and investors receive reasonable returns on their investment." 

A fare-adjustment mechanism was also made a key factor in merger discussions between the two rail operators, the transport bureau has stated.


----------



## hkskyline

By *DS8046* from a Hong Kong transport forum :

DM9732









DS6749









DS9507









DW7035









DW7549


















DY8923




































EC8215









EC8476









EH4005









EV1820









EV4019









FA8930









FA9279


















FB4748









FB4822


















GA5144









GK2508









GK2969


















GK9094














































87S

EH4005









FA9279



















FB4822


----------



## hkskyline

*50,000 KMB passengers; a day lost to new rail link *
Elaine Wu
26 January 2005
South China Morning Post

KMB has lost more than 50,000 passengers a day to Ma On Shan Rail since it opened last month and might need to cut more routes if they do not return in the long term, the company's managing director said yesterday. 

The number of lost passengers represents 1.8 per cent of Hong Kong's largest bus operator's overall 2.8 million passengers a day. 

Managing director John Chan Cho-chak said: "For now, because the line has only opened for a month and there were some holidays and cold days with less people going out, we have lost about 50,000 passengers each day. 

"But the figure is not that accurate. We have to wait at least until after the Lunar New Year before making a comparison or assessment." 

Ma On Shan Rail, which opened on December 21, offers alternative public transport for residents in the eastern East New Territories. 

The Kowloon-Canton Railway Corporation is carrying 80,000 to 90,000 passengers a day on the new link. 

The Transport Department has already cut two KMB routes running along the same route as the new rail line and has plans for more cancellations. 

Mr Chan said his company would have to cut more routes if the passengers lost to the rail link did not return. 

"We have been discussing with the Transport Department [about cutting certain bus routes] and will consult with local residents and continue to follow the situation to arrange for certain adjustments," he said. 

"If in the long term, if these lost customers do not return and we continue to operate the same number of buses, then it would be a waste of resources." 

Mr Chan also said KMB was keen on a new system for bus fare adjustments as it was difficult to increase fares under the present system, which uses a set of factors but no formula to determine charges. 

"We definitely would welcome a more objective system," he said. "We hope it could balance the interests of various parties. Aside from the public's interest, it should also consider operators' profits. If the operator cannot get a reasonable profit, then it cannot invest or improve the service."


----------



## Syd-Hk

yes this is very true, some buses have less frequency already... and i live along the line, now i take the rail line rather than teh bus, becasues buses are too slow.


----------



## hkskyline

By *KelviN* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JN7473* from a Hong Kong transport forum :





































By *HB2220* :


----------



## hkskyline

By *9* from a Hong Kong transport forum :









By GW5725[/b] from a Hong Kong transport forum :


















By Yau[/b] from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"ben2004"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Kazaf* from a Hong Kong transport forum :









By *GX7205*


















By *tsang．3AD28*


















By *EL6749*









By *DS8046*


----------



## hkskyline

By *HA6737+JN8003* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"S3M251"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

I don't think there are any four-axle buses over 12m long actively running in Hong Kong. Neoplan tried to sell the world's longest bus and had it tested on the streets, but in the end the bus operators settled for the 12m version.


----------



## hkskyline

By *F光@軍I* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JX7797* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## spsmiler

hkskyline said:


> I don't think there are any four-axle buses over 12m long actively running in Hong Kong. Neoplan tried to sell the world's longest bus and had it tested on the streets, but in the end the bus operators settled for the 12m version.


Thanks!

Simon


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ｋilling my Ｌove ~* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


















































































今天


----------



## hkskyline

*New Bus-Bus Interchange Scheme for Ma On Shan residents*
Thursday, March 31, 2005
Government Press Release

The Transport Department today (March 31) reminded passengers that from March 25, 2005, KMB and NWFB had jointly introduced a Bus-Bus Interchange Scheme between cross-harbour Route 680/680P and 111 on Hong Kong Island for the convenience of passengers travelling between Ma On Shan and Central.

Hong Kong-bound passengers travelling on Route 680/680P from Ma On Shan to Hong Kong Island can use Octopus cards to change to Route 111 (Ping Shek¡VCentral (Macau Ferry Pier)) for free at the bus stop outside No 168 Hennessy Road in Wan Chai within two hours and 30 minutes after boarding the first bus. This BBI scheme also applies to the special departures of Route 680 from Chung On Bus Terminus/Chevalier Garden Bus Terminus.

Ma On Shan-bound passengers from Central can use Octopus cards to travel on Route 111 to change to Route 680 at Admiralty (East) Bus Terminus, paying a discounted fare of $7.50, within one hour after boarding the first bus. In effect, the total fare will be the same as the current fare of Route 680.

Meanwhile, the terminus of Route 680/680P on Hong Kong Island has been relocated from Central (Macau Ferry Pier) to Admiralty (East) Bus Terminus. Route 680X (Ma On Shan¡VCentral (Macau Ferry Pier)) will maintain its terminus at the Macau Ferry Pier Bus Terminus in Central. Passengers can take Route 680X during the peak hours to travel between the two districts.

A spokesman for Transport Department said the new arrangements would help relieve traffic congestion in Central and improve the environment, as well as maintaining service choices for passengers.

"Relevant transport operators have posted notices at bus stops and inside bus compartments," he said.

People can also obtain details of the adjustments from the Transport Department's hotline 2804 2600 and the department's website http://www.info.gov.hk/td/eng/notice/specialtravel/busntshatin_index.html


----------



## hkskyline

By *EL7659* from a Hong Kong transport forum :




























By *KN3208* :


----------



## hkskyline

By *S3N303* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"cm1"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *EL7659* from a Hong Kong transport forum :










By *ATE180 LN5481* :


----------



## Johan

As a swede i really like that HK has Volvo buses!


----------



## hkskyline

*輕鐵攔腰撼雙層巴
推前30公尺 釀五人受傷 *









09/04/2005










天水圍昨晨發生九巴與輕鐵相撞意外，一輛空載九巴駛經輕鐵交匯處，一列輕鐵同時駛至，兩車發生猛烈碰撞，九巴被推前三十公尺，衝落輕鐵路軌，意外造成五人受傷，輕鐵三條線服務受阻逾兩小時，警方正調查是否有司機「衝燈」肇禍。

肇事雙層九巴為269D號線，行走天富苑與沙田瀝源�，車齡五年，上月十一日剛通過驗車。天水圍分區助理指揮官（行動）區展秋表示，肇事九巴車長初步聲稱在意外發生時，不清楚交通燈號，因此不排除是有司機涉嫌「衝燈」闖禍，至於事發交匯處平日汽車流量不多，亦非交通意外黑點。

昨晨十時三十分，姓朱（五十三歲）巴士車長從天富苑總站開出巴士沿天秀路行駛，當時未有乘客，至天悅輕鐵站交匯處燈位時，一列行走天水圍巡環線的706號輕鐵駛至，姓鄧（二十五歲）輕鐵車長報稱當時行車燈號為綠燈，他冷不防有巴士在輕鐵車頭橫越，收掣不及直撞九巴右邊車身，巴士失控被推前三十公尺，撞毀路中一列分隔石壆，再越過對面線，橫�A兩條輕鐵路軌，輪胎爆破，車窗玻璃亦粉碎，巴士車長受輕傷。

*輕鐵損毀幸未出軌*

至於輕鐵車頭損毀，幸未有出軌，車廂內有四名乘客受傷（十九至二十八歲），部分傷者因頸部受創，動彈不得，需消防員及救護員逐一用頸箍固定傷勢，再以擔架床抬出車廂送院，四乘客連同巴士車長治理後出院。

意外引致輕鐵交通受阻，三條路線須改道配合，包括705、706及761號，輕鐵事後派出接駁巴士來往天水圍至濕地公園疏導乘客。至昨午十二時許，輕鐵派出吊臂車將肇事九巴拖離路軌。現場於昨午一時前解封。

九巴發言人稱，事件已交警方跟進，不便猜測意外原因。九廣鐵路發言人指出，該公司的初步調查顯示，事發時輕鐵的燈號運作正常，列車是按照程序橫過該交匯處。


----------



## hkskyline

By *CTB 731~HB2811* from a Hong Kong transport forum :










By *EL7659* :



















By *DF7102* :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"5091"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HC526* from a Hong Kong transport forum :



















By *"KN3208"* :


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ16: Bus operators concern with safety and reliability of bus service*
Wednesday, May 4, 2005
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Lau Kong-wah and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works, Dr Sarah Liao, at the Legislative Council meeting today (May 4) :

*Question:*

With respect to the maintenance of franchised buses, will the Government inform this Council whether it knows:

(a) the number of cases last year in which franchised bus services were interrupted due to breakdowns of buses in service; if so, please provide a breakdown by month, the franchised bus company involved and bus route;

(b) the number of complaints received from the public by the authorities concerned last year about buses breaking down while in service, and the actions taken to follow up such complaints;

(c) the procedure and timetables for bus maintenance currently adopted by the various franchised bus companies;

(d) if the franchised bus companies have instructed their bus captains to check their buses for proper functioning before pulling them out to provide service; if they are required to do so, of the details; and

(e) the respective numbers of buses withdrawn from service by the various franchised bus companies last year for reasons that they had reached the specified service age, or their maintenance costs were too high?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

During the period from April 1 2004 to March 31 2005, about 0.045 per cent of the total number of bus trips involve breakdown of buses leading to interruption of franchised bus services. Breakdown of the cases by month and franchised bus company is shown at Annex. Bus companies do not have readily available information about the bus routes involved.

A total of 20 complaints were received from the public during the same period about buses breaking down while in service. In handling this kind of complaints, the Transport Complaints Unit or the Transport Department (TD) will refer the case to the concerned bus companies for their investigation and report. TD will examine the findings provided by the bus companies and conduct surprise checks on concerned vehicles if necessary. TD will also monitor the trend of bus breakdown rates and where appropriate require bus companies to formulate action plans to enhance bus reliability.

Safety and reliability of bus services are of prime concern to bus operators. All bus companies follow a comprehensive programme of vehicle maintenance and servicing regime which includes daily, monthly and yearly maintenance to ensure bus safety and roadworthiness.

Daily maintenance activities include top-up of lubricating oil and coolant, refueling, and inspection of tyres and obligatory driving lights. During the monthly maintenance, a list of safety items including the engine and gearbox will be checked and all defects fixed. In the yearly overhaul, the bus will be fully examined and serviced to prepare for annual examination by TD. TD will not license a bus if it fails in the examination.

All franchised bus companies have issued clear guidelines to their drivers to conduct routine checks before the first departure everyday to ensure that the bus is in suitable operating condition. These include visual check of the bus body, lightings and tyres. Drivers are also required to check if the brakes, air-conditioning system, and bus doors are functioning properly.

A total of 270 buses were taken out of service during the period from April 1 2004 to March 31 2005 because they had reached their scrapping age. Details are given in the table below.



Code:


                                                    No. of buses taken out

Bus Company                                             from service

***********                                          ********************

Kowloon Motor Bus Company (1933) Limited                268

CityBus Limited                                           0

New World First Bus Services Limited                      0

Long Win Bus Company Limited                              0

New Lantao Bus Company (1973) Limited                     2

Total                                                   270


----------



## hkskyline

*Rafael Hui resigns from KMB posts, clearing way to run Tsang's campaign *
Gary Cheung
4 May 2005
South China Morning Post

Former top official Rafael Hui Si-yan has stepped down from the board of bus company KMB, clearing the way for him to lead Donald Tsang Yam-kuen's campaign to be chief executive - and possibly for Mr Hui to be appointed chief secretary in July.

The board of Kowloon Motor Bus Holdings announced yesterday that Mr Hui had resigned as a company director due to "personal reasons", effective Sunday.

Mr Hui has also resigned as director of the listed company's subsidiaries, the KMB Company and Long Win Bus Company. Mr Hui, a former secretary for financial services, has been a director of KMB Holdings and its subsidiary firms since February last year.

His resignation is seen as a prelude to his leading the election campaign for Mr Tsang, the acting chief executive. Sources said Mr Hui was then expected to be appointed as chief secretary after Mr Tsang, his long-time friend, succeeded Tung Chee-hwa as chief executive in July.

KMB Holdings is due to re-elect its directors at its annual general meeting on May 19.

Mr Hui could not be reached for comment yesterday.

Mr Hui has also been a steward of the Hong Kong Jockey Club since 2002. He is expected to resign from that position before rejoining the government.

Financial Secretary Henry Tang Ying-yen resigned as a club steward in July 2002, shortly after he was appointed secretary for commerce, industry and technology.

Mr Tang's resignation from the club was seen as an attempt to avoid any conflict of interest with his public office.

A spokeswoman for the Jockey Club said it had not received any notification from Mr Hui that he would resign as a steward.

Mr Hui, 57, is expected to open a campaign office for Mr Tsang in Central soon.

After joining the civil service in 1970, Mr Hui left the government in 2000 to become managing director of the Mandatory Provident Fund Authority. He retired from the authority two years ago.

He also serves as vice-chairman of the Hong Kong Arts Festival Society, honorary secretary of the Hong Kong International Film Festival and is a member of the executive committee of the Hong Kong Philharmonic Society.

Mr Tsang said last week he was too busy to think about a campaign for the top job, but that he would consider his next move after the amendment to the Chief Executive Election Ordinance was passed. He is expected to announce his bid to become chief executive in June.

It was reported last week that Mr Hui had invited Norman Chan Tak-lam to serve on Mr Tsang's campaign team. Mr Chan resigned as deputy chief executive of the Hong Kong Monetary Authority three weeks ago. He plans to study economics in the US in September.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hui quits KMB director's post *
Cannix Yau 
4 May 2005
Hong Kong Standard

Rafael Hui, widely-tipped to become Donald Tsang's right-hand man when he becomes the next chief executive, Tuesday resigned as a non-executive director of Kowloon Motor Bus Holdings. 

Hui, a former secretary for financial services, is expected to succeed Tsang as the next chief secretary for administration. 

His resignation will lessen his connections with the Kwok family of Sun Hung Kai Properties, a substantial shareholder in Kowloon Motor Bus (KMB), and prevent him from being involved in any conflict of interest issues. 

KMB said that ``due to personal reasons'', Hui had resigned as a director of KMB and its subsidiary, Long Win Bus Company, effective Tuesday. 

Hui, who is also a personal adviser to the Kwok family, is estimated to be earning an annual salary of more than HK$7.8 million. 

``The board is not aware of any other matters relating to the resignation of Mr Hui that need to be brought to the attention of the shareholders of the company,'' a KMB statement said. 

However, it is believed Hui gave up his lucrative job to prepare for Tsang's election campaign. 

A well-informed source said Hui had already set up an election office in Central and had invited Norman Chan, former deputy chief executive of the Hong Kong Monetary Authority, to join the team before he leaves for the United States in September. 

Chan, also a close friend of Hui, resigned three weeks ago and plans to study macroeconomics at Harvard University. 

His abrupt resignation sent shock waves through the finance sector as he was widely seen as heir to monetary authority chief, Joseph Yam. 

Though he has resigned from KMB, Hui will remain a steward of the Hong Kong Jockey Club until August, as well as vice-chairman of the Hong Kong Arts Festival. 

Hui left the government in 2000 to become managing director of the Mandatory Provident Fund Schemes Authority, a post he held until early 2003. 

According to sources, Beijing has agreed that Hui should be Tsang's right- hand man after Tsang becomes chief executive in July. Tsang is expected to declare his candidacy next month after the amendment to the Chief Executive Election Ordinance, concerning the two-year tenure, is passed on May 25. 

Beijing picked Hui because of his rich experience in the civil service which central leaders see as crucial to Hong Kong's governance. Hui, with a high reputation for being tactful and innovative in tackling tough problems, impressed Beijing during the Asian financial crisis by urging the government to intervene in the stock market in 1998 to fend off currency speculators. 

As he is also a close friend of Financial Secretary Henry Tang, Beijing believes Hui will serve as an effective buffer between the pair and other competing forces in the cabinet to ensure their smooth cooperation.


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB Launches "Enhanced" Air-conditioning System *
Corporate Press Release, April 2005

KMB once again leads the industry by introducing the "Enhanced" air-conditioning system to its buses. Combining a heating and a cooling system, coupled with "Intelligent" temperature control and a variable compressor, the "Enhanced" air-conditioning system can better monitor and control the temperature and humidity inside buses, thus offering more comfortable journeys for passengers. Adopted for the first time on double-deck buses, this new system will also bring about fuel saving.

The "Enhanced" air-conditioning system incorporates the heater as part of its system, thereby replacing the floor heaters under the seats at present and making the bus compartment more spacious. More importantly, the new system features integrated and direct control over the air temperature and the air speed, thus making it possible to maintain stable temperature and humidity levels inside the bus compartment.

Mr. Kane Shum, Principal Engineer of KMB, said, "KMB cares about the environment insides buses and has been continuously devoting a great deal of effort to upgrading the quality of bus journeys for passengers. In the past, we have done a lot to enhance the air-conditioning in buses, like installing heating systems, ambient sensors, and introducing adjustable and closable vents for all seated passengers, as well as the electrostatic air filters. Today, KMB is taking another step forward by launching the "Enhanced" air-conditioning system, which represents a revolutionary development in public bus services."

Besides integrating the operation of the heating and cooling systems, the "Enhanced" air-conditioning system is equipped with "Intelligent" temperature control. By using more refined software, the device makes adjustments to the temperature every 30 seconds according to the passenger load, thus bringing about a more steady temperature close to the target of 23 degrees Celsius. Additionally, the variable compressor of the "Enhanced" air-conditioning system will optimise its output by varying its cooling capacity according to the temperature and cooling requirements inside the bus compartment. This provides a further means of ensuring a stable temperature, as well as reducing fuel consumption by about 23%.

Mr. Shum continued, "KMB has been continuously adopting new technology with the aim of enhancing bus operations. The "Enhanced" air-conditioning system has been put on test and the results are encouraging. The "tailor-made" design and technology

maintain the temperature inside buses at around 23 degrees and the humidity level at 40% to 70%. The new system also achieves fuel savings. Looking to the future, we will continue to retain our leading position with regard to the exploration and development of the latest technologies and maintain close contact with manufacturers, and will adopt new solutions where practicable to enhance our bus journeys, as well as achieve KMB's environmental objectives."

Besides introducing new technologies, KMB also strives to enhance the air-conditioning system of its earlier buses. In 2003, KMB started to retrofit its 1,760 earlier air-conditioned buses with ambient sensors so that the temperature inside buses will be adjusted automatically in response to the temperature difference between the bus compartment and the environment. KMB also endeavours to retrofit its earlier buses with adjustable and closable vents, so that passengers can adjust the air speed according to their needs.

The "Enhanced" air-conditioning system will become a standard feature on all new buses purchased by KMB.









Mr. Kane Shum, Principal Engineer of KMB, introduced the operation of the "Enhanced"air-conditioning system


----------



## hkskyline

By *JN7473* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## superchan7

Most of the longer-route buses are 12m. The past two new models have been imported only in 12m versions.


----------



## mrmoopt

NWFB does provide a good service.

However, I do wander why you posted some pics of their oldest buses in the fleet!

Nevertheless, the refurbishment programme gave it another 10 years or so in lease of life.

The 8x service from Siu Sai Wan (Island Blue) to Wan Chai Ferry Pier is an excellent service, although from a high frequency bus route, the night frequency is a bit low.

In terms of best livery, I'd have to say NWFB, followed by KMB then Citybus. Like I mentioned in a previous post, I don't see why Chow Tai Fook co cannot relivery Citybus buses into NWFB livery except for the Citybus logo.

National Express group australia (now pulled out from here) had started their relivering process with most of their companies painted a yellow colour, with the logo of the respective companies in the same font with the same logo, just with different text. Examples include Hills Bus (of New South Wales) and National Bus (of Melbourne) with buses sharing a common livery with different company names.

Now with the pullout, Ventura (of Melbourne) has taken over National and painted the buses with Ventura livery but still kept the National text due to operational contract requirements. This time the logo text/font has not changed but the colour of the font has changed to better suit the Ventura Blue livery.


----------



## mrmoopt

Also I do have a question re: the destos used on the DA refurbs.

They are so crisp and clear with amazingly large text.

What do most companies with double decks use as provider of destos? Mobitec, Alcatel, Southport or Hanover ones.

Many thanks for those who can or cannot explain.


----------



## mrmoopt

And to further buzz your brains, , one school boy (apparently asleep against the window) fell off the top deck of a DA, this happened quite a few years ago...perhaps back in 2001 or thereabouts. Some onboard believed he and his mates were mucking around on the bus and crashed through the window pane, some believed he was asleep and the turning forces of a bus was no match against the old window plastic seals...

I left Hong Kong before that investigation continued but other than that, I would believe NWFB would maintain their fleet to a high standard.

In other news, I also heard that KMB bus drivers still undertake their acceptance for passenger service with the 'bucket test'. That is, a senior manager supervises the driver for 'spillage' from a bucket filled with water. How much water it is filled I don't know but this sure is an interesting way of 'passenger acceptance training'.


----------



## hkskyline

I'll keep an eye for more NWFB buses. I see a lot of KMB buses being posted regularly.

By *"V扒仔..*"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

KCRC buses by *"dennis34"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## mrmoopt

How grotesque! If KCRC/KMB refurbished it for use without the addition of aircon it would still be nice to see it in service....


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus passengers face fare rises as oil losses mount *
Bus passengers may soon feel the pinch of rising oil prices as bus companies are pressuring the government to levy a fuel surcharge to relieve them of millions of dollars of fuel-related losses every month.
Dennis Ng, Hong Kong Standard
Thursday, September 01, 2005

Bus passengers may soon feel the pinch of rising oil prices as bus companies are pressuring the government to levy a fuel surcharge to relieve them of millions of dollars of fuel-related losses every month.

Kowloon Motor Bus executive director Winnie Ng said bus companies are shouldering a "huge burden."

Oil prices hit a record US$70.85 (HK$552.63) a barrel Wednesday.

"We hope the government will consider this proposal because some other sectors such as airlines and shipping companies have done the same. We hope the government can ease the burden to our sector," she said.

Ng added that although KMB has not applied for a fare rise it is under increasing pressure to increase fares because of recent tunnel toll hikes, rising operational costs, wage increases - and fuel costs.

She argued that there has to be a system in place for a fuel surcharge. According to Ng, diesel alone makes up 6-7 percent of operating costs and this has doubled since last year.

Spending on tunnel tolls has shot up by about 80 percent.

KMB says that every US$1 increase in crude oil prices costs the company an extra HK$1 million per month.

Ng said the company has not decided how much extra it should charge passengers if the government approves a fuel surcharge. KMB carries three million passengers a day on 420 routes.

The two other bus operators, Citybus and New World First Bus, said they also want the government to impose a fuel surcharge, according to a spokeswoman for both companies.

She said the two companies have been seriously affected by the repeated surge in oil prices, incurring monthly losses of HK$500,000 for every US$1 rise in oil prices.

The government's transport department did not comment "because it has not received an formal proposal," from the operators.

Independent lawmaker Albert Chan, deputy chairman of the Legislative Council's Transport Panel, criticized the request.

He said Ng should not compare airline fuel surcharges with bus companies.

The demand comes days after minibus operators and First Ferry, a subsidiary of property developer New World Holdings, announced plans to raise fares.

Earlier, a container drivers' union asked members to charge up to HK$144 extra for each trip to the mainland and HK$50 for each domestic trip due to fuel increases.

The ferry company has not yet put in its application to the Transport Department.

The Transport Department confirmed Monday that operators of more than 40 scheduled routes operated by green minibuses have asked to increase their fares between 5-25 percent.

Minibus drivers said they have suffered a sharp drop of between HK$2,000-HK$3,000 in earnings every month as diesel rose from HK$6.30 per liter in January 2003 to the current HK$8.80 per liter.

The Transport Department is expected to take up to three months to decide whether to approve the minibus fare increase.


----------



## hkskyline

By *"tsang．3AD28"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :



















By *LE9387* :


----------



## hkskyline

From a Hong Kong transportation forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *je2462* from a Hong Kong transport forum :



















By *GB465* :










By *"天之鳶~ML81"* :


----------



## hkskyline

Some NWFB buses by *"mario"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus-fare formula may aid low-income commuters *
22 October 2005
South China Morning Post

Workers whose meagre salaries are eaten up by the cost of travelling long distances to their jobs will be among commuters to benefit from a bus-fare adjustment mechanism to be unveiled next month, the transport chief said yesterday.

Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works Sarah Liao Sau-tung said living costs would be factored in to a new formula.

"This will be something the public can understand, with living costs incorporated in a formula with higher transparency," she said, reporting to the legislature on the transport policy outlined in the chief executive's policy address.

"This is some sort of a model of capping the fares," she said, without elaborating.

The idea for a new mechanism allowing operators to raise and reduce fares arose when prolonged deflation after the 1997 Asian financial crisis triggered calls for cuts.

Addressing concerns raised by legislator Wong Kwok-hing over whether residents living in the northwestern New Territories could enjoy a fare cut, Dr Liao said long-distance bus travellers were a primary concern.

Dr Liao said a similar scheme would not be applied to rail fares until talks on a proposed merger between the Kowloon-Canton Railway Corporation and the MTR Corporation, now in their final stages, was completed.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong public transport usage keeps increasing *
25 October 2005
NewsTrak Daily

In 2004, Hong Kong's public transportation system had a passenger flow of over 4.1 billion, which represented an average of 11 million per day. Starting from 1994, the passenger flow of public transport in Hong Kong has been generally increasing. Comparing to 1994, the average passenger flow per day has increased by 870,000 people whereas the average yearly increase rate is 0.8%. 

The most favorite public transport for many Hong Kong residents is still buses and railways. In the year 2004, buses carried a passenger flow of 4.1 million per day and railway 3.8 million per day, constituting 37% and 35% of Hong Kong's total passenger flow. The next most popular public vehicles in Hong Kong in 2004 were mini-buses and taxis.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ19: Design and locations of bus shelters*
Wednesday, October 26, 2005
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Frederick Fung and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works, Dr Sarah Liao, at the Legislative Council meeting today (October 26):

*Question:*

It has been reported that in recent years bus stops erected on the roadside in urban areas by franchised bus companies have become bigger in size and occupy larger areas on the pavements, and many of them are installed with illuminated advertisement boxes and other advertising decorations which obstruct the pavements and the view, causing inconvenience to pedestrians and operators of nearby shops. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the number of complaints received by the authorities in the past three years about the size of and installations at bus stops, and whether the authorities and the bus companies have followed up these complaints;

(b) whether, in addition to their building structure and electrical installations, the design and size, etc, of bus stops erected by franchised bus companies are also regulated by the authorities, and whether they have assessed the impact of these bus stops on pedestrians and shop operators; and

(c) whether it will regulate the installation of illuminated advertisement boxes and other advertising decorations by franchised bus companies at their bus stops to earn advertising revenue, and whether appropriate fees will be imposed on them so as to prevent the public places occupied by bus stops from being used by bus companies to make profits?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

In the past three years, the Transport Department "TD" has received a total of 15 complaints concerning individual bus shelters causing obstruction to pavements or nearby shops and has taken follow up investigation. Investigation into 13 of these cases were completed. Among these cases, five out of the bus stops concerned were found causing obstruction to waiting passengers. TD has subsequently asked the franchised bus companies concerned to take improvement measures. Bus companies have immediately either removed the advertisement panels or replaced the existing shelters with other appropriate designs. Investigation to another eight complaints indicated that no obstruction to pavements or nearby shops was caused. The two remaining cases are being investigated by TD.

The layout of and material of the bus stops and shelters are subject to assessment and vetting by the Advisory Committee on Appearance of Bridges and Associated Structures ("the Committee") set up under the Highways Department ("HyD"). The Committee is primarily tasked to scrutinise individual design proposals for bridges and associated structures from the aesthetic visual and greening points of view and to accept proposals or recommend design revisions on behalf of the Director of Highways. Bus shelter is a roadside structure and therefore its appearance is subject to the approval of the Committee which consists of representatives from relevant Government departments, the Hong Kong Institution of Engineers, the Hong Kong Institute of Architects, Departments of Architecture of the Chinese University of Hong Kong and the University of Hong Kong as well as School of Design of the Hong Kong Polytechnic. Since the physical conditions of various pavements, such as width of the pavement, layout of underground utilities and pedestrian flow, etc. vary, franchised bus companies have drawn up a number of designs on bus stops and shelters to meet different pavement conditions.

It is necessary for franchised bus companies to seek approval from TD before installing a bus shelter at any location. When submitting the application, a company needs to provide information on its proposal in relation to the location and shelter design of the bus stop, size of the stop and number of advertisement panels. Upon receipt of the application, TD will examine the implication of the proposal on pedestrian flow, sightline of other road users as well as impact on the nearby shops and seek the views from all departments concerned. Home Affairs Department, for instance, will consult the nearby shops and the local community concerned and HyD will examine the implication of the proposed bus stops on other road works.

Bus shelter is provided mainly to improve the waiting environment of passengers by protecting passengers from rain and sunshine. Light box extended from the bus shelter can be used for displaying service details and other information for passengers' reference. Since bus companies need to bear the costs for installation and maintenance of bus stops, the Government normally raises no objection to the installation of advertisement panels at bus shelters provided that service details are appropriately displayed at the bus stops and that pedestrian flow and business operation of nearby shops will not be affected. According to the current regulating arrangements for franchised bus companies, revenue generated from advertisement will credit to the overall revenue of the companies to help relieving the pressure for fare increase.


----------



## hkskyline

By various photographers from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB Successfully Creates "Green" Office *
17 October 2005
Press Release










_"Pocket"-style air filters filter out 90% of the dust










Booster fans are added on floors with high occupancy levels_

As a caring and environment-friendly employer, KMB has been putting a great deal of effort into the provision of a healthy working environment for its employees. Recently, KMB headquarters has once again been awarded a "Good Class" certificate for its indoor air quality by the Indoor Air Quality Information Centre of the Environmental Protection Department, making it one of the few "privately-run" office blocks in Hong Kong to receive the certification.

The Indoor Air Quality Certification Scheme applies to offices and public places, and the "Good Class" certificate is awarded to places where the air quality is of such a standard as to make it suitable for the elderly and children to stay for a long period of time. To achieve this level, the air sample of an office must satisfy stringent requirements based on 12 parameters. These include room temperature, relative humidity, air movement, carbon dioxide, carbon monoxide, respirable suspended particulates, nitrogen dioxide, ozone, formaldehyde, total volatile organic compounds, radon and airborne bacteria. The measurement results of the air quality of KMB Headquarters met the "Good Class" requirement all twelve parameters, and was 50% better again than in the targets set for a number of parameters, including carbon monoxide, respirable suspended particulates, total volatile organic compounds, radon and airborne bacteria.

Mr. Rhythm Lai, Assistant Manager of KMB's Facilities Management Department, said, "KMB understands that a refreshing working environment can make employees more comfortable and healthy, and thus raise their productivity. KMB headquarters has an unbroken history of 16 years with continuous daily operations. To improve air quality, we conducted a thorough review of the indoor air quality of the entire block. Pinpointing the areas for improvement, we used economical and effective methods to achieve good indoor air quality. According to statistics, on more than 45% of the days in the past year a high or extremely high Air Pollution Index (API 51 to 100) was recorded in Hong Kong, while the indoor air quality of KMB headquarters maintains an average at around 30, which represents a medium level. The performance is encouraging."

KMB headquarters is 16 storeys high and comprises a total floor area of 17,000 square metres. To improve its air quality, KMB conducted a thorough review of the building and identified areas for improvement. A range of improvement work has been undertaken, including adding booster fans on floors with high occupancy levels, increasing the fresh air supply by stepping up the fan speed, and rebalancing the fresh air supply based on actual demand. Checks and rectifications of air ducts and diffusers were conducted, and reviews were undertaken on the methods and frequencies of the daily routine cleaning, carpet cleaning and pest control. At the same time, staff were briefed on the proper use of air-conditioning. In the vents, "pocket"-style air filters which can filter out 90% of the dust are being used.

Mr. Lai continued, "After implementing these processes, the level of particulates at KMB headquarters is maintained at an average of 32 g/m3, which is 58% lower than the outdoor measurement of 76 g/m3. Similarly, the level of carbon dioxide has been reduced from 1,200 ppm to 800 ppm. We will continue to monitor our air quality with the aim of maintaining or improving on the existing levels."

KMB also places great emphasis on the air quality of its depots. At present, all bus repair pits which need ventilation are equipped with local vehicle exhaust ventilation, and some of the repair pits are equipped with a fresh air supply. Coupled with regular maintenance of the ventilation and air-conditioning systems, a comfortable and environment-friendly workplace has been created.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Sher

KCRC & KMB


----------



## hkskyline

* LCQ19 : Patronage of franchised buses*
Wednesday, December 7, 2005
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Andrew Cheng and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works, Dr Sarah Liao, at the Legislative Council meeting today (December 7) :

*Question:*

Regarding the patronage of franchised buses, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the respective current average daily total patronage on the bus routes whose fares are $9.9 or below, between $10 and $14.9, and $15 or above;

(b) of the bus routes on which fare concessions are offered to passengers who take the same route (or route of the same group) for the return trip on the same day and prepay the return trip fare with Octopus cards on the forward trip, the details of such concessions, the current average daily total patronage on such routes and the total number of trips taken by passengers who take advantage of such concessions;

(c) of the bus routes on which concessions on the return trip fare are offered, without the requirement of its prepayment on the forward trip, to passengers who take the same route (or route of the same group) for the return trip on the same day, the details of such concessions, the current average daily total patronage on such routes and the total number of trips taken by passengers who take advantage of such concessions; and

(d) given that some franchised bus companies had offered a one-dollar flat fare concession for the elderly on holidays and terminated this concession on June 1 this year, of the respective average daily total patronage on these routes by elderly passengers on holidays during the three-month periods immediately before and after the termination of the concession?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

In September 2005, the average daily patronage of franchised buses is about 3.95 million. Average daily patronage for the routes charging full fares at $9.9 or below, between $10 and $14.9 and $15 or above is as follows :



Code:


Bus Routes                    Average daily patronage
**********                    ***********************
Full fares at or below $9.9       3,352,000
Full fares between $10 and $14.9  382,000
Full fares at or above $15        218,000

 At present, Citybus Limited (Citybus) and New World First Bus Services Limited (NWFB) offer advance payment return fare concession on a total of 20 routes. Passengers who make a prepayment for a return journey with an Octopus Card can enjoy 10% discount or concession of $1 or $2. These routes are mostly long-haul routes plying between the New Territories and urban areas, for instance, solely-operated routes* with full fare at $15 or above. According to information provided by the bus companies, the average daily patronage of these routes is about 88 000 and around 47% of the passengers who take the same route or its supplementary routes for their return trip enjoy the advance payment day return concession.

Since June 26, 2005, Kowloon Motor Bus (1933) Limited (KMB) and Long Win Bus Company Limited (Long Win) introduced a day return discount on solely-operated routes charging fares at $15 or above for passengers who use an Octopus Card to make the payment. Passengers can enjoy a 20% discount on their return trip if they take the same route or its supplementary routes on the same day for the return trip. According to information provided by the bus companies, the average daily patronage of these routes is about 79 000 and around 35% of passengers take the same route or its supplementary routes for their return trip and enjoy the day return concession.

KMB, Long Win, Citybus and NWFB introduced in October 2003 $1 flat fare concession for elderly passengers who paid with their Octopus Card on Sundays and public holidays. Bus companies implemented the above elderly concession scheme until June 1, 2005. For the three months before and after the cancellation of the concession, the average daily patronage of elderly passengers on Sundays and public holidays who paid with an Octopus Card were 456 000 and 309 000 respectively.

* Airport routes, recreation routes and race-course routes are not included.


----------



## hkskyline

By *GB465* from a Hong Kong transport forum :




























By *"ＲＪＪ"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB Route Diversions for Road Closures during 6th WTO Ministerial Conference*
KMB Corporate Press Release

To tie in with police road closures in Wan Chai North during the WTO Ministerial Conference, KMB will introduce route diversions and bus stop relocations for 10 cross harbour routes between 3:00 p.m. on Monday, 12 December 2005 and 5:00 a.m. on Monday, 19 December 2005. The affected routes comprise 104 (Pak Tin bound), 117(Sham Shui Po bound), 373A, 621(Central bound), 641 (Kai Yip bound), 905, 914X(Causeway Bay bound), 948P (Causeway Bay bound), 960 and 961. The terminating point of Routes 905, 960 and 961 will be relocated to Hennessy Road near Fleming Road, while the terminating point of Route 373A will be relocated to Gloucester Road outside Immigration Tower.


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected]* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"nelson"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :

M45-DE8779









ME25-DG4602









S3BL368-ED3873









S3BL269-DY4043









S3M233-EH8559









S3V3-GK2671









S3V19-GK9398









S3V3-GK2671,S3V12-GK8945


----------



## mopc

Fantastic vehicles! what a charm!!!!


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB ready to drop prepaid rule for fare discounts *
17 December 2005
South China Morning Post

Bus operator KMB said it was willing to drop its requirement that passengers buy return tickets to qualify for fare discounts, citing the public's opposition to the rule. 

Companies have agreed to cut fares before a new formula for fare adjustments is implemented. KMB had proposed that passengers pay by Octopus card for a return trip when they make their outward journey in order to get a discount on their round trip. Now it is proposing they receive the discount when they pay for the return trip. 

Passengers had complained they would lose money if they could not make the intended return trip - for example if they worked late and missed the last bus on their route. 

Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works Sarah Liao Sau-tung welcomed KMB's move. 

KMB chairman John Chan Cho-chak told a Legislative Council transport panel meeting that the company had heard the voice of the people and was willing to give up the prepaid fare proposal. 

He said the company needed to study further how much discount it would offer. 

It would take KMB three months to adjust its card scanners to deal with the new scheme. 

Ahead of the fare adjustment formula's introduction, bus companies had said they would offer 5 per cent discounts for prepaid return trips on medium-haul routes and up to 15 per cent on long-haul routes. 

New World First Bus said it would also consider giving the discount when passengers make the return trip, but a 15 per cent discount was too big.


----------



## hkskyline

An old CMB bus by *"ben2004"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Aboveday

jesus christ its DL2!


----------



## staff

hkskyline,
Do you know which other cities that use double decker buses in regular traffic, except for HK, London and Copenhagen (those are the cities I've seen them in)?


----------



## malec

They used to have them here in Cork up until a few years ago.


----------



## hkskyline

staff said:


> hkskyline,
> Do you know which other cities that use double decker buses in regular traffic, except for HK, London and Copenhagen (those are the cities I've seen them in)?


Many British cities still use them. They are also in operation in Dublin, Singapore, Victoria, BC (they have a number of these on the streets), and a fellow forumer posted some photos of Las Vegas double deckers as well (not sure how many routes they run). Chinese cities also have double deckers, but they are a minority rather than the norm.


----------



## Taller Better

hkskyline said:


> Many British cities still use them. They are also in operation in Dublin, Singapore, Victoria, BC (they have a number of these on the streets), and a fellow forumer posted some photos of Las Vegas double deckers as well (not sure how many routes they run). have .


If you see a double decker bus in North America, it will be a privately
owned city tour bus (Greyline in Canada). Most big cities have some
of these old red London buses touring around in the summer. 
I doubt if any city transport system actually operates any.


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria has some Dennis Trident double deckers running regular services and not the tourist coaches.


----------



## Sher

The Arch + CMB :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:









_by E31(hkbf)_



double deckers also run regular services in Vegas! but only running one route at the moment.


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ12: Deployment of low-floor buses*
Government Press Release
Wednesday, December 21, 2005

Following is a question by the Hon Howard Young and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Transport and 

Works, Dr Sarah Liao, at the Legislative Council meeting today (December 21) :

*Question :*

Regarding the deployment by franchised bus companies of low-floor buses to provide service, will the Government inform 

this Council:

(a) of the current number of low-floor buses in the fleet of each franchised bus company, the routes and districts to which these buses are mainly deployed, their frequencies expressed as a percentage of the total frequencies of the relevant routes, 

and the number of low-floor buses planned to be purchased in the coming five years by each company;

(b) whether the franchised bus companies have looked into the passenger demand on different routes for low-floor bus services; if not, of the respective criteria adopted by the companies for deciding on the deployment of low-floor buses to individual routes; and

(c) of the channels through which passengers in need, such as wheelchair users and mobility-handicapped persons, learn whether there are low-floor buses serving a particular bus route and about their schedules?

*Reply :*

Madam President,

As at October 31, 2005, the numbers of wheelchair accessible low floor buses, the number of routes deployed with these buses operated by the six franchised bus companies and the estimated percentage of trips operated with low floor buses as a proportion to the total number of trips of these routes are attached in the Annex - http://gia.info.gov.hk/general/200512/21/P200512210184_0184_9572.doc

Franchised bus companies deploy wheelchair accessible low floor buses on routes across various parts of Hong Kong, Kowloon and the New Territories to serve passengers in need. In 2001, all franchised bus companies except NLB agreed to 

choose wheelchair accessible models when making future purchase for new buses. The number of new buses required by different bus companies varies depending on the age of their existing fleet and changes in service demand.

According to the current Route Development Programmes of the bus operators, a total of 885 wheelchair accessible buses will be purchased in the coming five years. Their distribution is as follows:



Code:


Bus Operators           Number of new buses to be 
                        purchased in the coming 
                        five years
*************           **************************
    KMB                              730
Citybus (Franchise 1)                 72
Citybus (Franchise 2)                 11
    NWFB                              20
  Long Win                            22

 Due to topographical constraints, wheelchair accessible low floor buses are not suitable for most of the routes operated by NLB. Nevertheless, the company has planned to purchase such buses to operate on suitable routes where terrain permits.

When determining the deployment of low floor buses on different routes, bus operators will take into account the views gathered through various channels. For example, they participate in the Working Group on Access to Public Transport by the 

Disabled organized by the Transport Department (TD) and discuss with organizations representing people with disabilities during regular meetings on the arrangements and priorities concerning the deployment of low floor buses for individual routes.

In addition, bus operators gauge opinions through the local community, passenger liaison groups, customer service hotlines and their websites so as to understand the demand of the community and people with disabilities for wheelchair accessible low floor buses.

TD and franchised bus companies provide information to organizations representing people with disabilities, setting out the list of routes operated with low floor buses and the number of these buses in order to facilitate them to plan their journeys. Passengers who require low floor bus service may browse the bus companies' websites or call their hotlines for the latest information.


----------



## hkskyline

By *"EL6749"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## Manila-X

Some friends of mine collect those mini die-cast HK double decker bus. Especially the one with the graphics on it or wrap-around advertisements! They would buy their models in Allied Plaza in Prince Edward


----------



## hkskyline

You can get them on eBay as well from many British agents at very low prices.


----------



## hkskyline

By *假豪．FF1819* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## superchan7

Haha! I did not notice his uniform!


----------



## hkskyline

*中長途巴士今起減價
優惠期三年 勢大幅回升*
19/02/2006



















因應政府續發巴士專營權而拋出的巴士票價「可加可減」機制及票價優惠今日正式生效，為期三年。由今日起，獲得政府延續專營權的巴士公司旗下中及長途巴士路線實施減價優惠，所有票價十五元或以上的長途巴士線以八達通乘來回程，回程時獲減價一成，票價十至十四元九角的巴士線則獲減價半成。不過，由於巴士「可加可減」方程式中包含「綜合消費物價指數」及「工資指數」可變動因素，有學者指出在本港經濟持續向好的勢頭之下，在三年優惠期結束後，市民可能面對巴士票價大幅回升的苦果。

環境運輸及工務局上月與巴士公司達成協議，今日起實施的車費優惠措施。同日乘搭十五元或以上、同一條巴士路線來回的乘客，即可獲車費九折優惠，但優惠金額在第二程才會一次過扣減，即只乘去程而不選擇同一線路回程，優惠會被取消。至於乘搭十元至十四元九角中途巴士線來回的乘客，則可獲九五折優惠，上述優惠做法於三年內不會取消。

*市民長遠未必受惠*
舉例如新巴由柴灣至馬鞍山的長途682號線，單程車費為十八元二角，即日來回九折，來回車費共三十二元八角，在優惠措施下即共節省了三元六角，以每月乘搭二十六日計算，即共節省九十三元六角。中程路線方面，若市民乘坐九巴68X號線，單程車費為十二元五角，即來回九五折票價二十三元八角，兩程共可省一元二角，每月乘坐二十六天，即可省回三十一元二角。

不過在「可加可減」機制下，除了加入方程式運算外，亦會參考家庭入息中位數及巴士業界的加權平均資本成本，而各巴士公司與乘客攤分回報的啟動點，亦由現時固定資產平均淨值回報率（即准許回報率）的百分之十三，降至百分之九點七。

中文大學經濟學系副授關焯照指出，政府制訂的票價調整方程式，是按「綜合消費物價指數」及「工資指數」變動，作為釐定加價或減價的指標，而現今本港經濟勢頭強勁，如果增薪及通脹期持續，長遠而言，「可加可減」機制對巴士公司有利，因為隨市民薪酬及物價上漲，巴士公司勢將在三年優惠期結束後加價，令市民只能淺嘗甜頭，不能長久受惠。


----------



## hkskyline

By *"JU2541．FD5520"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *小伙子GK8997** from a Hong Kong transport forum :



















By *"[email protected]"* :



















By *"DX2437_EU8914"* :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"81c"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :




























By *"龍 仔 ~*"* :

CTB









KMB









KMB









NLB









NWFB









Park Island



















KCR


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ11: Overnight cross harbour bus routes*
Wednesday, March 8, 2006
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Andrew Cheng and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Transport and Works, Dr Sarah Liao, at the Legislative Council meeting today (March 8) :

*Question:*

Regarding re-routing of bus routes operating via cross harbour tunnels and its impact, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the respective percentages of bus routes currently operating via the Cross-Harbour Tunnel (CHT), Eastern Harbour Crossing (EHC) and the Western Harbour Crossing (WHC) in the total number of bus routes operating via cross harbour tunnels, and whether the authorities have studied if the bus routes currently operating via CHT can be diverted to EHC or WHC, so as to relieve the traffic burden on CHT; if they have, of the study results; if they have not, whether they will conduct such a study in order to rationalise bus routes operating via the three cross harbour tunnels and hence achieve traffic diversion;

(b) as it has been reported that the Citybus Limited (CTB) and the Kowloon Motor Bus Company (1933) Limited (KMB) have recently applied for diverting to CHT the overnight routes N962, N968, N969 and N11 currently operating via WHC, of the criteria the authorities adopted for determining whether or not these applications should be approved;

(c) given that passengers can no longer travel on those four bus routes at the WHC Toll Plaza after the re-routing of such bus services, how the authorities will address the transport needs of these passengers; and

(d) as the toll charged by CHT is far lower than that by WHC, whether the authorities, in considering the applications, will discuss with CTB and KMB a reduction in the fares of these four routes; if so, of the proposed rate of reduction; if not, the reasons for that?

*Reply:*

Madam President,

The number of cross harbour bus routes currently operating via the Cross-Harbour Tunnel (CHT), Eastern Harbour Crossing (EHC) and the Western Harbour Crossing (WHC) is as follows:


Code:


           No. of        Percentage of these
Cross      cross         bus routes over the
harbour    harbour       total no. of cross
tunnels    bus routes    harbour bus routes
*******    **********    *******************
CHT          32                41%
EHC          24                30%
WHC          23                29%
Total        79               100%

 At present, many passengers board or alight at the en route bus stops of cross harbour bus routes operating via CHT. In particular, the bus stops at the CHT Toll Plaza provide interchange for numerous passengers using Kowloon-Canton Railway. In view of this, diverting the bus routes currently operating via CHT to EHC or WHC will affect a huge number of passengers. Nevertheless, the Administration will continue to review the bus network from time to time and make adjustment when necessary to cater for the development of public transport network and passenger demand, alleviate the impact of vehicles on the environment and enhance the operational efficiency of bus services.

As regards the re-routing of the four overnight bus routes in question, the Citybus Limited and the Kowloon Motor Bus Company (1933) Limited have proposed to the Transport Department ("TD") in their respective Route Development Programme that four overnight bus routes currently operating via WHC will be diverted to CHT and terminated at the Hong Kong-Macau Ferry Terminal on Hong Kong Island starting from April 2006. These routes are:

* Citybus N962 (Causeway Bay (Moreton Terrace) - Tuen Mun)
* KMB N968 (Causeway Bay (Tin Hau) - Yuen Long)
* Citybus N969 (Causeway Bay (Moreton Terrace) - Tin Shui Wai Town Centre)
* Citybus N11 (Causeway Bay (Moreton Terrace) - Airport)

In considering the above re-routing proposals, TD has taken into account the following factors:

_Impact on passengers_

The patronage of these four overnight routes is meagre. On average, there are around a dozen of passengers per trip, representing only 10% to 20% of the passenger capacity. According to the re-routing proposals of the bus companies, the route direction of the four routes on Hong Kong Island will change after the re-routing, but the journey time will remain basically unchanged. Since about 70% of existing passengers on these overnight routes travel between Causeway Bay, Wan Chai and the New Territories West (NTW), the re-routing will enable these passengers to save journey time. According to a survey conducted by TD, only about a total of 40 of the passengers travelling on these routes board or alight at the WHC Toll Plaza en route stops daily and the number of passengers is very low. After the re-routing of these four routes, these passengers can interchange with relevant bus routes at the CHT Toll Plaza, use other overnight buses in Kowloon to/from NTW, or use other public transport modes which provide overnight service. On the other hand, passengers travelling to/from NTW may choose to interchange with these four routes at the CHT Toll Plaza after their re-routing.

_Impact on operational efficiency_

These four routes are operating at a loss due to low patronage, low revenue and increase in tunnel tolls. The re-routing proposals can reduce the deficit by cutting toll expenses, hence relieving the pressure for fare increase.

_Impact on the traffic condition of CHT and its nearby roads_

Since the bus routes involved in the re-routing proposals operate at late night, the traffic condition of CHT and its nearby roads will not be affected after the re-routing.

After careful consideration of the above factors, TD initially supports the re-routing proposals put forward by the bus companies. As the proposals will affect the current users of the four routes, TD started consulting relevant District Councils on the proposals in February this year. It will carefully gauge their opinions before determining on the implementation of these proposals.

As for bus fares, since the bus companies will maintain the service level of these routes and the re-routing can only ease their deficit, they do not have any plan to reduce the bus fares for the time being.


----------



## hkskyline

By *"生有限．活無限．ME13"* from a HK transport forum :


----------



## Terrence




----------



## Manila-X

I prefer the one with wrap around advertisements


----------



## hkskyline

By *"EL6749"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :

S3BL EH8911 @ 66









S3BL EU5923 @ 66


















ATR JC6884 @ 48X









AD FD4750 @ 48X


----------



## hkskyline

By *n281* from a Hong Kong transport forum :














































By *"MA8429"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## simontse1992

*New model of buses (Hong Kong)*

Dennis: Trident






































MAN: 24.310





























Neoplan: Centroliner 




















Volvo: B9TL




















Volvo: Super Olympian


----------



## sfgadv02

I love the Volvo B9 one...


----------



## hkskyline

*HK Transport International 2005 Net Down 20% To HK$584.2M *
16 March 2006

HONG KONG (Dow Jones)--Transport International Holdings Ltd. (0062.HK), the holding company of Hong Kong's largest franchised bus operator Kowloon Motor Bus Co., said Thursday its 2005 net profit fell 20% from a year earlier due to intense competition in the public transport market. 

Net profit for the year was HK$584.2 million, down from HK$731.2 million in the previous year. Revenue fell to HK$6.46 billion from HK$6.54 billion. 

The company recommended a final dividend of 1.58 HK cents, unchanged from 2004. 

Transport International attributed the fall in its full-year net profit to lower customer numbers and fares on KMB's buses. It had a fleet of 4,029 buses in 2005, down from 4,150 the previous year. 

The KMB division reported a core profit after tax of HK$385 million, down 43% from HK$675.5 million in 2004. 

KMB recorded 'a continuous loss of patronage' to new railway lines in Kowloon and the New Territories that entered operation in the last few years, Transport International said. 

It said KMB's fare revenue fell 2.4% to HK$5.67 billion from HK$5.81 billion a year earlier. 

For this year, the company expects customer numbers at KMB to stabilize due to a lack of new large-scale railways coming into operation. 

Transport International said the company's income this year will be boosted by the sale of residential flats that it is developing. The units are scheduled for completion by the end of this year.


----------



## hkskyline

By *"龍．AD1~＊"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"E S"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :

1568 






















































1565


















2119


















1562




































1563


















1564




































1567


----------



## spyguy

hkskyline said:


> By *n281* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


I like the "map", very useful


----------



## hkskyline

*Travel subsidy plan for workers *
Jonathan Cheng and Winnie Chong 
28 March 2006
Hong Kong Standard

The government is set to provide travel allowances for workers who have to commute long distances from some of Hong Kong's poorer and far-flung districts. Speaking after a closed-door meeting of the government's Commission on Poverty, Financial Secretary Henry Tang, the commission's chairman, said a proposed allowance of between HK$300 and HK$500 per month will help jobseekers and low-income earners overcome the hefty bus and train fares that he called a ``major obstacle'' to employment. 

The figures are significantly less than the HK$1,500 that was floated last month when Tang unveiled the 2006-2007 annual budget. 

But the current figure, Tang said, will account for up to half of travel expenses for families living in more distant districts. 

Tang said a pilot program will be launched soon in four of the neediest and most remote regions _ Tuen Mun, Yuen Long, the northern districts and outlying islands _ calling employment opportunities in those regions lacking. 

But Tang stressed Monday the commission's discussions are just that _ discussions and not final decisions. ``We need to continue to discuss this, because it's a matter of public funds.'' 

Tang said he hopes to have the project implemented by the next fiscal year, saying the plan will help to ``make work more attractive than reliance on welfare.'' He called the possible transport subsidy just one part of an overall scheme to provide work incentives for the poor. 

Tang also said a stringent screening process will be implemented to prevent abuse, saying only those families that genuinely need assistance will get it. ``We need to look at the details of how we assess income, and see how many families would fit the requirements,'' he said. 

He denied that his suggestion is intended to gain more support for his financial budget, on which a vote will be taken tomorrow. When Tang unveiled the budget, he pledged to give short-term travel support to the financially needy who have completed full-time courses with the Employees Retraining Board but who are not receiving welfare. At that time, the trial scheme was limited to residents of Tin Shui Wai, Tung Chung and North District. Nelson Chow, a professor of social work at Hong Kong University and also a member of the Commission on Poverty, said the pilot program is to help those receiving retraining and those who have found jobs in urban areas. 

``It's expected there won't be that many people eligible for the program. It'll not increase the government's expenditure greatly,'' he said. 

He said the commission will review the pilot scheme after a year or two. 

Social sector lawmaker Fernando Cheung welcomed the decision to extend the program to Tuen Mun, a region where the cost of commuting to and from work is high. 

However, he was not satisfied that the proposal only covered those who are over 30. 

Cheung urged the government to offer help to workers in other poverty- stricken regions such as Sham Shui Po, Kwun Tong and Kwai Tsing. 

Hong Kong Association for Democracy and People's Livelihood chairman Frederick Fung said the government should get the Social Welfare Department or the Labour Department to tighten the scrutiny and approval system to deter welfare fraud. 

Society for Community Organization organizer Sze Lai-shan believed the measure will help motivate people in remote areas to seek jobs.


----------



## hkskyline

By *"貓～ＭｅＯｗ"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"無賴"*] from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"[email protected]"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## matt_

hello

i dont know if this is exactly the right place to ask...but... i'm a big hk fan from poland  ..and i'm searching for videos/movies showing just an ordinary bus travels on their routes in hk - like these two:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4116276659354136416

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2933199250449527375

do you know where can i find more of these ? the natransit.com web page doesn't seem to host anything regarding hk transportation anymore.. 

great thanks for any help


----------



## hkskyline

matt_ said:


> hello
> 
> i dont know if this is exactly the right place to ask...but... i'm a big hk fan from poland  ..and i'm searching for videos/movies showing just an ordinary bus travels on their routes in hk - like these two:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4116276659354136416
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2933199250449527375
> 
> do you know where can i find more of these ? the natransit.com web page doesn't seem to host anything regarding hk transportation anymore..
> 
> great thanks for any help


Yes, natransit.com has been down for a few months due to hosting issues. I've been urging the webmaster to put it back online but he's really busy lately. He should read this post and start fixing .


----------



## HKT

matt_ said:


> hello
> 
> i dont know if this is exactly the right place to ask...but... i'm a big hk fan from poland  ..and i'm searching for videos/movies showing just an ordinary bus travels on their routes in hk - like these two:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4116276659354136416
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2933199250449527375
> 
> do you know where can i find more of these ? the natransit.com web page doesn't seem to host anything regarding hk transportation anymore..
> 
> great thanks for any help


Hi Matt,

I'm actually the one who uploaded those videos to Google. And yes, I was one of the member of NA Transit. I still continue to do video shootings today but I don't post them often. One problem is the limited bandwidth. It's good that Google now offers something like that and thanks to hkskyline, he provides me additional bandwidth and storage. 

I think NA Transit won't come back but I will still from time to time upload videos to Google and post some good videos on forums.


----------



## elkram

*doubledeckers needed here*

For the city bus routes taking the expressways here, and as long as this city refrains from converting its commuter rail to rapid transit, doubledeckers ought to be undoubtedly choice here -- not too classy a city that thinks nothing of having lurching shoulder-to-shoulder bus passengers plying those routes most of the time. In the 1980s, the transit operator here tried out a few bendy/articulated busses on their busiest expressway route -- RUDE was what I made of that pilot project back then.....

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## hkskyline

By *"EnViRo500．LB6785"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"在灣景的AM"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"DN3681"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *~24.350~* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *"snoopy"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :



















By *"[email protected]"* :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus passenger dies after being thrown from top deck 
Vehicle rams back of broken-down truck after switching lanes *
18 July 2006
South China Morning Post

A passenger died after being thrown from the top deck of a bus in a three-vehicle crash in Kwai Chung yesterday. 

Two other passengers were thrown out of the vehicle and badly hurt, and a further 18 suffered lesser injuries. 

The Kowloon Motor Bus double-decker slammed into a container truck that had broken down in Kwai Chung Road at 10.30am. A second truck then hit the back of the bus. The crash broke open the front of the bus. 

Siu Man-tin, 36, his sister Siu Man-sin, 46, and Cheng Ying-cheung, 52, were thrown from the bus and taken to Princess Margaret Hospital. The younger Siu died last night. The other two were listed as serious. Mr Cheng's eight-year-old son was also critically injured. 

A 22-year-old woman was in stable condition in Yan Chai Hospital. The rest were discharged after receiving treatment. 

KMB said the bus driver, 25, who was unhurt, was suspended from duties pending an internal investigation. 

The Tuen Mun-bound bus was switching lanes on the five-lane Kwai Chung Road outside Container Terminal No4 when the accident occurred. 

The pile-up disrupted traffic for more than two hours, with queues on Kwai Chung Road reaching back 1km to Mei Foo Sun Chuen. 

"When the bus driver saw the container truck in front broken down in the second lane, he braked and swerved to its right, but ploughed into the right side of the truck," said Senior Inspector Kiang Kwok-ming, of New Territories South traffic unit. 

He said the second truck failed to stop in time and slammed into the back of the bus. 

The container truck driver, who was unhurt, said the crash happened about five minutes after his vehicle broke down. He said he had turned on the truck's hazard lights to alert other drivers. 

"At the time of the incident, I was inside the cabin trying to contact a garage," he said. "Suddenly, there were two loud bangs and my truck shook badly. 

"When I got out, I found three injured people lying on the road. They were thrown out from the upper deck of the bus. They suffered serious injuries and they were bleeding." 

Another police officer at the scene said the windscreen and several seats were also thrown from the upper deck. "Some bus passengers were thrown out of their seats and others were bleeding from their heads or mouths after they were rammed into the seats in front of them," he said. 

Superintendent Law King-fu said evidence suggested the bus driver did not watch the road carefully while changing lanes. He said the second truck was apparently following too close as well. 

The site of the crash was not a traffic black spot, he said. 

The bus, which was bought for about $2 million from Britain in 1999, passed its monthly inspection on July 1. It is among about 2,300 buses that do not have seat belts. 

The KMB spokeswoman said 1,737 vehicles bought since 2001 are equipped with seat belts, but passengers are not required to wear them.


----------



## hkskyline

By *"五汽冠"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :



















By *"EL7659"* :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB Strengthens the Bus Service for Hong Kong Science Park *
KMB July Press Release

To provide a more convenient bus service for passengers travelling to Hong Kong Science Park, with effect from Monday, 24 July 2006, KMB will strengthen the service of Route 272S. From Mondays to Fridays except public holidays, five departures from Diamond Hill MTR Station to Hong Kong Science Park will be operated at 07:30, 08:00, 08:25, 08:30 and 08:45, while five departure from Hong Kong Science Park to Diamond Hill MTR Station will be operated at 18:10, 18:15, 18:25, 18:35 and 18:45. The departure times from Diamond Hill MTR Station to Hong Kong Science Park on Saturdays except public holidays will be revised at 07:30, 08:00, 08:30 and 08:45. The fare of Route 272S is $6.50.


----------



## Manila-X

The double decker bus is still one of the most common forms of public transportation in HK besides the metro and taxi


----------



## hkskyline

ATV News Clip : Handover of CMB Routes to NWFB 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjXJjy923FA


----------



## hkskyline

By *"四葉乂俊"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :




























By *"EL6749"* : 








[/quote]


----------



## Kaitak747




----------



## sfgadv02

Are those the newest bus that will be going to the KMB?


----------



## superchan7

I saw pictures of this prototype on a Chinese-language forum. Seems like the reaction is quite negative.


----------



## hkskyline

Yes, I saw that bus from a UK showbus gallery. Quite a different look indeed.


----------



## sfgadv02

I preferr the one from Volvo...


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB acts after spate of windscreen accidents *
23 September 2006
South China Morning Post

Kowloon Motor Bus is considering strengthening windscreens on the upper decks of more than 1,000 buses still fitted with glass that shatters on impact. 

The announcement came after three passengers were injured by broken windscreens in two separate incidents over the past two months. 

Early yesterday morning, the upper-deck windscreen of a bus heading to Po Lam suddenly broke into pieces and cut the arms of a pair of passengers sitting in the front row. 

Last month, another passenger suffered slight injuries in a similar accident. 

Kane Shum Suet-hung, KMB principal engineer of bus engineering, said both buses had the older-style "toughened glass" windscreens. 

There are 1,000 such buses on the road, but the rest of KMB's 2,700 air-conditioned double-deckers have already adopted laminated glass, better known as "sandwich" glass, for windscreens on the upper deck. 

Laminated glass is now standard for lower deck windscreens because it stays in one piece on impact, ensuring that drivers do not have their vision impaired in a crash. 

"Because upper-deck windscreens are less prone to damage from external objects [toughened glass is still used]," Mr Shum said. 

"[The toughened glass] also lives up to the European standard, when it breaks it fragments into pieces with rounded corners, so [injuries] to passengers are reduced to a minimum." 

Mr Shum said both kinds of glass can withstand a 2.26kg steel ball falling from a height of 4 metres without letting the object break through. 

However, to improve upper deck safety KMB has applied for Transport Department approval to strengthen its toughened glass windscreens with an adhesive plastic film. 

The film would hold the glass fragments together in one sheet and prevent the pieces from injuring passengers in the event of an accident. 

Mr Shum said the older-style toughened glass windscreens would be gradually replaced over time.


----------



## hkskyline

*Double trouble as five buses disappear in Hong Kong *

HONG KONG, Oct 10, 2006 (AFP) - Hong Kong police spent hours tracking down five huge double decker buses after they were stolen from under security guards' noses at major depots, officers said Tuesday. 

Police believe the thieves were joyriders, as all the buses were eventually retrieved without damage and without anything inside having been stolen. 

A lawmaker criticised security after it was revealed that most of the buses in carriage company KMB's fleet of 2,000 could be started with just one key. 

"The company should consider a one-key one-bus policy," Lau Kong-wah told the South China Morning Post. "There should also be security guards inspecting depots."


----------



## ♣628.finst

hkskyline said:


> By *"四葉乂俊"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By *"EL6749"* :


[/QUOTE]

I have heard these buses will be abandoned within this year. Is that true? Is it becuase their bad condition? (Which seems not true... those buses are in better shape than those Victory II or Jubilant in 1998)


----------



## hkskyline

The non-AC buses are being phased out. Some were sold back to the UK and Australia. The operators are getting rid of them in favour of brand new AC buses imported from Europe.


----------



## great184

those bus drivers are crazy hehe doing 40 while making a curve hehe


----------



## hkmember

*Fatal Bus Accident Kills 1 巴士衝上行人路1死12傷 (明報) 10月 17日 星期二 07:45PM*

一輛九巴(相關新聞 - 網站)雙層巴士在窩打老道失控剷上行人道，1名途人死亡，12人受傷，巴士上層整個車頂被剷開。

廣 告

下午約4時半，該輛270A九巴由九龍地鐵(相關新聞 - 網站)站開出，前往上水，駛至窩打老道45至57號對開時，失控撞向一支交通燈、路邊鐵欄及一幢大廈的簷篷，以及撞倒4名行人路上的途人。

其中一名31歲男性速遞員路經該處，被撞後困於車底，由消防員救出後，連同該名46歲司機被送往伊利沙伯醫院救治，司機送院時清醒。該名男途人於下午5時半證實死亡。另外5男6女(年齡由23至72歲)被送往廣華醫院治理，當中包括3名途人及8名乘客。

肇事巴士由於衝過了大廈的簷篷，上層支架及窗門當場折斷，向後移位飛脫，遭揭開的頂層的尾部幾乎跌在地上，上半部分則仍架在巴士上，巴士變成一輛「開篷巴士」。

現場乘客表示，發生意外時，幸巴士只有少量乘客，否則傷者將會有更多人。

西九龍交通部特別調查隊現正調查此宗意外，任何人如目擊意外經過或有資料提供，可致電2773 5200或2773 5220與調查人員聯絡。


----------



## mrmoopt

Funny how the bus involved had a jet engine on it, maybe it wanted to fly :O


----------



## Skybean

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlebubu/sets/72157594335178945/


----------



## EricIsHim

cal_t said:


> Funny how the bus involved had a jet engine on it, maybe it wanted to fly :O


you got it. the phase on the bus does mean "what if the bus can fly?"


----------



## EricIsHim

Kaitak747 said:


>


This is a Scania K95, scheduled to arrive at HK in early 2007.
The front screen is just way too small, IMO. It's totally opposite of the Neoplan Centerliner


----------



## hkskyline

^ It looks very different. It was actually on display in a recent UK showbus.


----------



## ultranet

Cool Bus , Great Place Hong kong, 
Keep on posting other cool place of hong kong..
thanks


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB property drive doesn't convince everyone *
29 October 2006
South China Morning Post

Traditionally, Transport International Holdings, Hong Kong's biggest public franchised bus operator, has been an attractive investment to housewives looking for a stream of generous dividends as regular as double-deckers leaving Exchange Square. 

But the company's bread and butter, the 73-year-old Kowloon Motor Bus (KMB) unit, has been sputtering due to high fuel prices, rising operating costs, punishing competition from rail services and an inability to raise fares since 1998. 

"The profit-and-growth-challenged situation of KMB is unlikely to see any breakthrough in the near future," said Transport's managing director, John Chan Cho-chak. 

That is why the company - which is 33 per cent owned by Sun Hung Kai Properties - is counting on growth to be kick-started by its 1,136-unit luxury Manhattan Hill residential development in Lai Chi Kok and, in the longer term, from transport projects on the mainland. 

Mr Chan, a transport veteran, said the 1 million sq ft property project at a former bus depot should be on the market in the next few months, pending the government's issue of a sales permit. With unobstructed sea views, Manhattan Hill is expected to be sold at about HK$8,000 a square foot, according to real estate agents. 

BNP Paribas Equities analyst Jim Wong, who recommends buying Transport shares, forecasts the new development will generate at least HK$8 billion in sales and a HK$6 billion profit in the next two financial years. Last year, the company had net income of HK$584 million, down 20 per cent compared with 2004, on sales of HK$6.5 billion. 

Mr Chan, however, said the company had not yet decided whether to distribute the development proceeds to the shareholders, to reserve the funds for re-investment or a combination of both. 

Regardless of Mr Wong's rosy view, investment advisers are far from unanimous about Transport's prospects. 

"Not interested," said Cash Asset Management fund manager Kitty Chan when asked whether she might invest in the company. 

Ms Chan said that Transport's "core business has been under pressure on high petrol prices and it will lack a long-term growth driver after selling the Manhattan Hill project. And the liquidity of the stock is low". 

Indeed, the company reported last month that in the first six months of this year a 28 per cent jump in fuel costs and a 13.4 per cent rise in tunnel fees knocked 53.7 per cent off its underlying profit, to HK$126.7 million. 

Mr Chan estimates that every US$1 rise in a barrel of crude oil adds HK$1 million to KMB's operating expenses. 

"The last time we raised fares was in 1998, when crude oil cost about US$20 a barrel," Mr Chan said. "Now, prices have gone up to US$70 a barrel." 

The company is also leaking business to the city's expanding rail networks. KMB's market share in the public transport market shrank 2 percentage points to 29.3 per cent last year, while the MTR's rose 0.4 percentage points to 25.2 per cent and the KCRC reached 15.4 per cent, up 1.5 points, according to an MTR tally. That showed in the company's operational profits, which slipped 22 per cent last year, to HK$706 million. In its first half report, the company said fare receipts scarcely budged, rising 1.7 per cent to HK$2.81 billion, as ridership slipped 0.5 per cent to 495.7 million passenger trips. 

However, anticipating the property windfall, analysts expect the full-year net profit will jump 205 per cent to HK$1.78 billion this year, according to Thomson First Call. 

Longer term, the company's fortunes will be riding on its mainland business. In 2003, the group planted seeds in Shenzhen, Beijing, Wuxi and Dalian, investing a total of 624 million yuan so far in public transport ventures. 

Profit contribution from China climbed 4 per cent to HK$19 million in the first half of this year, still a fraction of the group's total of HK$195.5 million. 

Mr Chan said the joint ventures would seek organic growth and self-financing for further expansion to avoid over-stretching the group's capital resources. "The biggest challenge in China comes from bicycles," Mr Chan said. "We are trying to get more people on buses."


----------



## hkskyline

By various photographers from a Hong Kong transport forum (right click picture for source) :


----------



## Kaitak747




----------



## Kaitak747

EricIsHim said:


> This is a Scania K95, scheduled to arrive at HK in early 2007.
> The front screen is just way too small, IMO. It's totally opposite of the Neoplan Centerliner


But this model doesn't look decent................at least worse than what I expected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EricIsHim

Kaitak747 said:


> But this model doesn't look decent................at least worse than what I expected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The vehicle arrived Hong Kong a few weeks ago, I guess it is donig tune up and testing in the depot right now getting ready to be certified.


----------



## sfgadv02

I'll take the Volvo bus anyday!


----------



## hkskyline

By *"AV257"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firms will have to switch to greener vehicles *
22 October 2006
South China Morning Post

Bus companies will be required to run cleaner vehicles to reduce air pollution, the environment minister said. 

Sarah Liao Sau-tung, the secretary for environment, transport and works, said the franchises granted to bus operators would include a requirement that their fleets comprise the most environmentally friendly buses available. 

"When they change the bus, we will not simply ask them to use vehicles of Euro IV standard, but the ones with the latest feasible technology," she said. "We know that there are already hybrid [petrol-electric] buses available, but we have to wait for a while for [hybrid] double deckers to be developed." 

Euro IV is a set of emission standards applying to new vehicles sold in the EU from last year. 

The condition would be added to the government's franchise agreements with the bus companies when they came up for renewal, Dr Liao said. 

Official figures show there are more than 5,900 buses on the road, down from 6,359 five years ago. Two-thirds of the fleet's engines meet only Euro II standards for emissions of key pollutants nitrogen oxide and particulate matter, which date from 1996. 

Speaking on an RTHK radio programme yesterday, the minister said the government would also work hard to reduce the number of buses on the roads and create more pedestrian areas. 

The Transport Department on Friday announced plans to restructure bus routes with the aim of cutting the number of buses by 100 to ease traffic and reduce air pollution. 

In the past three years, 204 routes have been restructured, five rerouted and three scrapped. 

Dr Liao was speaking after government officials disclosed that HK$12.6 million would be spent on 36 highly fuel-inefficient luxury saloons. However, they also said most of the official fleet of 1,071 cars would be replaced with environmentally friendly vehicles by 2014. 

Edwin Lau Che-fung, of Friends of the Earth, welcomed the government move to press bus companies to switch to buses using cleaner fuel, saying bus emissions accounted for about 10 per cent of respirable pollutants. 

"We hope the bus companies will study introducing hybrid double- or single-deckers," Mr Lau said. 

The two main bus operators, Citybus and New World First Bus, said as yet no manufacturer was producing hybrid double deckers but they would opt to buy Euro IV buses if feasible. 

A Kowloon Motor Bus spokesman said market developments and the maturity of the technology would decide whether it used hybrid buses.


----------



## EricIsHim

Hybrid double decker?? We can wait.

Most Citybus vehicles are on the road for 10-12 years now. It is probably the first company spending the big bucks.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firm seeks fare rises to claw back losses *
21 October 2006
South China Morning Post

New Lantao Bus has suggested raising its fares and cutting its routes on Lantau after losing 40 per cent of its business on the route between Tung Chung and Ngong Ping to the cable car. 

According to the company, which recorded a deficit of HK$3.4 million last year, of its 16 routes only two were profitable - the round-trip of Tung Chung and the route between Tung Chung and Ngong Ping. 

However, since the cable car service opened last month, revenue from its Tung Chung-Ngong Ping route decreased by about 40 per cent, a loss of about HK$30,000 to HK$35,000 every day. 

"Now we only have one profitable route left. It is estimated that revenue will be HK$10 million less a year. If we don't act, the company will suffer a severe deficit," said the firm's executive director, Thomas Wong Chung-pak. 

A single trip on the bus costs HK$16 on a working day and HK$25 on public holidays while a return ticket on the cable car costs HK$88 and HK$98 respectively. 

Mr Wong said that next month the company would ask the government if it could increase its fares to generate HK$1.5 million to HK$2 million more revenue a year. At the same time, it was considering cutting and rescheduling some unpopular routes. 

Mr Wong said three senior managers, including himself, had taken salary cuts since last month and that they might consider cutting the salaries of the frontline staff.


----------



## anonymous_filipino

Off-Topic: they can retrofit the diesel engine of the buses with a common rail direct injection system and a diesel particulate remover which will make the buses Euro IV compliant. hybrids are way too expensive to maintain. remember that diesel fuel dominates the market in Europe.


----------



## JoSin

Which bus is the newest one here? Singapore is also testing on new buses and they look like the current double decker buses in HK.


----------



## hkskyline

JoSin said:


> Which bus is the newest one here? Singapore is also testing on new buses and they look like the current double decker buses in HK.


----------



## EricIsHim

anonymous_filipino said:


> Off-Topic: they can retrofit the diesel engine of the buses with a common rail direct injection system and a diesel particulate remover which will make the buses Euro IV compliant. hybrids are way too expensive to maintain. remember that diesel fuel dominates the market in Europe.


How big and heavy is one of those system??
I can't imagine putting a rail system on a bus if it is too big and too heavy.


----------



## EricIsHim

JoSin said:


> Which bus is the newest one here? Singapore is also testing on new buses and they look like the current double decker buses in HK.


If you go by era from the latest:

Scania K95 - First imported in 2006 - EURO IV









Volvo Super Olympian with Wright Body - First imported in 2003 - EURO II (EURO III and IV for newer vehicle.)









Enviro Trident with Enviro ALX500 WB Body - First imported in 2003 - EURO III (EURO IV for newer vehicle.) 









Volvo Super Olympian with different bodies - First Imported in 1999 - EURO II

















Neoplan Centraliner - First Imported in 1998 EURO II (EURO III for newer vehicle)









Dennis Trident with Walter Alexendar Body - First imported 1997 - EURO I (EURO II and IIIfor newer vehciles)









Leyland/Volvo Olympian - First imported 1993 - EURO I (EURO II for newer vehciles)


----------



## anonymous_filipino

EricIsHim said:


> How big and heavy is one of those system??
> I can't imagine putting a rail system on a bus if it is too big and too heavy.


it's not big... it's already used by passenger cars and suv's


----------



## Kaitak747




----------



## hkskyline

*Review of bus drivers' work hours *
21 December 2006
South China Morning Post

The Transport Department will review bus drivers' working hours after legislators said passengers were put in danger by drivers who had to work up to 14 hours a day. 

Most of the 8,000 Kowloon Motor Bus drivers work an average of 9.4 to 10.4 hours a day, with 30 minutes' rest every six hours. But 16 per cent have to work shifts of 14 hours, with a three-hour break. 

Secretary for Environment, Transport and Works Sarah Liao Sau-tung said bus companies reviewed working hours in 2004 and found drivers did not want their hours cut because they feared it would affect their pay. 

Lawmaker Albert Cheng King-hon asked if the government was more concerned about the safety or drivers' incomes. "Accidents involving bus drivers have been on the rise over the past few years. How can you prove that they are unrelated to their lack of rest time?" 

But Dr Liao said police statistics proved otherwise. Of the 416 bus accidents caused by drivers last year, exhaustion was a factor in only one. Over the first 11 months of this year there were 410 accidents, with two caused by driver fatigue. 

"For drivers who work the maximum hours, we will review if there is a need to lower the cap, especially during busy seasons, but between meeting passengers' demands and maintaining the number of bus drivers at a reasonable level, we have to strike a balance." 

The secretary of Citybus' employees union, Tang Sin-hing, said its members would not accept a cut in working hours. "They have family burdens. A few hours' work makes the difference of a few thousand dollars every month."


----------



## hkskyline

By *"HL9881"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkth

Kowloon Motor Bus Press Releases:
九 巴 歐 盟 第 四 代 環 保 巴 士 - "推 動 環 保 我 領 先，空 氣 清 新 現 藍 天"

KMB Euro IV E-friendly Bus - Leading the way to blue skies and a greener environment










A Euro-IV Standard Scania Double Decker. Photo from Radio Television Hong Kong.


----------



## hkskyline

Time to do some bus spotting!


----------



## hkskyline

By *"~269B~"* from a HK transport forum :










By *"[email protected]"* :


----------



## sfgadv02

I still like Volvo's design, followed by Dennis. Euro IV looks horrible!


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected]* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Six years to replace old diesel fleet, says KMB*
27 January 2007
South China Morning Post

It will take up to six years for KMB to phase out its old diesel buses and three years to upgrade the rest of its fleet to be close to the latest EU emission standards, the city's largest bus operator said yesterday.

KMB principal engineer Kane Shum Yuet-hung said all buses being phased out would be replaced with those that met the European Union's latest Euro IV emission standards.

Reviewing KMB's performance on pollution control, Mr Shum said the firm needed two years to come up with a replacement plan for the oldest buses, plus an estimated three to four years to replace them.

A double-decker typically has a lifespan of about 17 years.

However, green activists said progress was too slow and the phasing-out of polluting buses should be completed in three years from now.

"By maximising the life cycle of the buses, KMB is forcing the public to breathe in foul air for another six years," said Friends of the Earth acting director Edwin Lau Che-feng.

He urged KMB to use the upgraded buses to run on routes previously run by the dirtiest vehicles.

Tour groups using the new Lok Ma Chau border checkpoint would find it inconvenient if direct bus services did not serve the crossing, lawmakers said yesterday.

Members of the Legislative Council's transport panel condemned the government's decision to bar cross-boundary coaches from the checkpoint, saying it limited passenger choice and would result in unfair competition.

Deputy Secretary for Environment, Transport and Works Annie Choi Suk-han said environmental conditions did not permit an expansion of transport facilities at the crossing.

Non-franchised buses will still be able to use the existing Lok Ma Chau crossing when the new checkpoint opens in July.


----------



## hkskyline

New Year Greetings by *"GP6827~7629"* from a HK transport forum :


----------



## Taylorhoge

Nice pics Las Vegas has some of these buses now going up and down the strip


----------



## sfgadv02

Love the messages from KMB.


----------



## herenthere

Wow, that is a great way to get publicity! Bo bo go sing to u too!


----------



## hkskyline

*Synthetic oil helps put KMB on the right road*
26 December 2006
South China Morning Post

A synthetic gearbox oil used by the Kowloon Motor Bus Company (KMB) since last year has proved to be more environmentally friendly than mineral oil, and has helped to cut its costs for lubricants by two-thirds.

KMB said that since it switched to the high-quality synthetic gearbox lubricant last year, more oil had been successfully recycled.

"The old lubricant contained a lot of impurities" and was not as suitable for recycling, said Louis Wong Ka-chi, KMB's building surveying facilities management officer.

But despite the company's success with the synthetic gearbox oil, it has not been widely used by taxis and private vehicles, with their waste oil still being burned at a public treatment plant in Tsing Yi.

Friends of the Earth acting director Edwin Lau Che-feng said waste-oil recycling was a much better option than burning the lubricant once it had been used.

"There is always a danger that toxic chemicals and metal content will be released into the air while burning," Mr Lau said.

"Besides, why burn something when it can be recycled?"

KMB found that synthetic gearbox oil lasted five times the distance of mineral oil. It also had a longer lifespan of about six months instead of four.

Of the 960,000 litres of waste oil produced by the Kowloon Motor Bus Company last year, 19,000 litres were of the synthetic type, Mr Wong said.

Only one of the 24 licensed waste-oil collecting agents in the city has the know-how and equipment to recycle oil, while the rest only collect the waste.

Mr Lau said it would be better for consumers if more of these agents could recycle the waste oil.

"The waste producers do not care where the waste goes as long as somebody takes care of it," he said.

"Maybe the government should help promote the idea among the agents."


----------



## hkth

sfgadv02 said:


> I still like Volvo's design, followed by Dennis. Euro IV looks horrible!


Pal, Euro IV is the emission standard, NOT the brandname! That bus's brand is SCANIA.


----------



## sfgadv02

hkth said:


> Pal, Euro IV is the emission standard, NOT the brandname! That bus's brand is SCANIA.


Lol, yea... I just noticed after I posted that, sorry. :nuts: hno:


----------



## hkth

Photo Gallery of the last Non AC Bus for KMB Route 3B in HKiTalk


----------



## hkskyline

hkth said:


> Photo Gallery of the last Non AC Bus for KMB Route 3B in HKiTalk


*KMB Provides Full Air-conditioned Bus Service on Route 3B *
22 March 2007
KMB Press Release

To provide a more comfortable bus service for passengers in Wong Tai Sin and Kowloon City Districts, with effect from Saturday, 24 March 2007, Route 3B [Tsz Wan Shan (Central) ←→ Hung Hom Ferry Concourse] will be converted into a full air-conditioned service. The fare will be $4.20.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Taylorhoge

nice pics love the faces they look like some of the faces of buses in London


----------



## EricIsHim

Taylorhoge said:


> nice pics love the faces they look like some of the faces of buses in London


buses in London are pretty much using the same model as in HK. that's why the look so similar or even exactly the same.


----------



## hkskyline

EricIsHim said:


> buses in London are pretty much using the same model as in HK. that's why the look so similar or even exactly the same.


The ones in London are a lot shorter.


----------



## superchan7

Why does HK only use 3-axle? Is there a technical reason?


----------



## gladisimo

I think having more axles increases load capacity and decreases stress on the axle = longer service life + lower maintenance costs + better reliability. 

Plus they can buy more of the generic tires instead of having to buy separate ones with higher design specs...

And, they used to have 2-axle buses back in the day, non-A/C'ed ones. 










EDIT:


> A tandem axle is a group of two or more axles situated close together. Trucks designs will use such a configuration to provide a greater weight capacity than a single axle.


----------



## hkth

superchan7 said:


> Why does HK only use 3-axle? Is there a technical reason?





gladisimo said:


> I think having more axles increases load capacity and decreases stress on the axle = longer service life + lower maintenance costs + better reliability.
> 
> Plus they can buy more of the generic tires instead of having to buy separate ones with higher design specs...
> 
> And, they used to have 2-axle buses back in the day, non-A/C'ed ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> A tandem axle is a group of two or more axles situated close together. Trucks designs will use such a configuration to provide a greater weight capacity than a single axle.
Click to expand...

Actually, the major reason for HK using 3-axle buses was the accidents on Tuen Mun Highway and caused the Gov't discourage franchised bus companies to purchase the 2-axle double deckers. In the 1980s, KMB used the 2 axle Leyland Victory II buses to run on Tuen Mun Highway. Those buses fell down when making a turn for around 60km/h. You may watch the clip here. *Warning! The cilp is quite horrible!* :llama:


----------



## EricIsHim

superchan7 said:


> Why does HK only use 3-axle? Is there a technical reason?


It's a Hong Kong only regulation. The overall weight of a non-A/C 11m or 12m double-decker exceeds the maximum allowable gross weight of a 2-axle vehicle. Therefore, all the 11m and 12m buses started as 3-axle vehicle, not 2-axle in HK.

Than when A/C double-decker become popular in HK, bus companies started importing short haul vehicle with 9.3m or 10.6m to fit the narrow HK roadyways. With the additional A/C equipments on board, even short haul vehicles exceed the maximum allowable gross weight, manufactures had to make 3-axle vehicles to accommandate the Hong Kong needs.

In Singapore and London, for the same model of buses, doesn't matter what is the overall length, many of them are only 2-axle with some 3-axle vehilces, but they appear to be all 3-axle vehicle in Hong Kong.


----------



## EricIsHim

hkth said:


> Actually, the major reason for HK using 3-axle buses was the accidents on Tuen Mun Highway and caused the Gov't discourage franchised bus companies to purchase the 2-axle double deckers. In the 1980s, KMB used the 2 axle Leyland Victory II buses to run on Tuen Mun Highway. Those buses fell down when making a turn for around 60km/h. You may watch the clip here. *Warning! The cilp is quite horrible!* :llama:


3-axle buses do not prevent or lower the chance of flip-over over the 2-axle. It's about the vehicle weight and teavelling speed. The youtube clip you found was a perfect example, it's based on the turn-over accident happened in Feb 1998 on Hung Hing Rd overpass in Wanchai; where a 12m 3-axle Dennis Dragon turned over when it turned the corner at exceeding speed.

The 2-axle Leyland Victory II had a design problem with its chassis hang high off the ground. The center of mass of the veichle is consquently higher than any other models. As it travel fast, the chance of turn-over when turning is higher. Beside that, the front-engine design actually did provide a lot more power to overcome the hilly road in HK. It's still my favorite bus model. But too bad it's not on the road anymore.


----------



## hkskyline

Isn't it all about lowering the center of gravity?


----------



## EricIsHim

hkskyline said:


> Isn't it all about lowering the center of gravity?


One of the factors, not only about the center of gravity.


----------



## gladisimo

So I was partly right?:happy:


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## sfgadv02

Are there any pictures of the new Scania K95??


----------



## superchan7

The new model (K95) was a hot topic for a while, but disappeared...


----------



## vristo

hkth said:


> This Tai Tam Road is on the Dam of the Tai Tam Reservoir. It was built in the early 1900s and the planner did not planned it would have double deckers to drive along the road. That's why when the dam cannot hold two or more double deckers to drive on both ways.


Somebody has taken it to video and sent to YouTube: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qxkNs42aWY


----------



## vristo

How about Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 (a fleet number ATEU1), a Euro IV-engined prototype? Anybody has seen it or taken photo?


----------



## hkskyline

*加薪談判破裂 不排除全面罷駛
新巴城巴千車今早慢駛*
29/06/2007
太陽報










【本報訊】新巴及城巴職工會與資方就加薪談判破裂，約二千八百名員工將於今日發起工業行動，兩巴共一千部巴士會慢駛及靠站落客，二百多名廠房員工則於下午罷工兩小時。工會代表揚言，若資方不拿出誠意回應員工要求，工業行動將升級，不排除全面罷駛。運輸署擔心會對港島區的交通造成影響，呼籲巿民要提早出門及預留較多時間。

*零意外特別獎一千元*
新巴及城巴職工會共十多名代表昨日與資方經過逾五小時談判，最終仍然談判破裂。工會表示，願意接受資方加薪不低於二百七十一元的方案，但要求公司為車長提供退休證，讓車長享免費乘車優惠；以及暫緩推行員工評核與加薪幅度掛鵾的新措施。資方拒絕勞方建議，但另外提出發放一千元特別獎金，予出勤率達百分之百及零意外率的員工，工會指條件苛刻拒絕接受。

新巴職工會理事長麥兆基表示，在過去的會議中，工會已一再退讓，由原來要求加薪百分之二點八或不低於三百一十元，退讓至加薪不低於二百九十元，並提出其他不涉及薪酬的考慮方案。工會已強調有關提議已經是最後讓步，但資方仍然堅持維持加薪不低於二百七十一元，導致談判破裂。

*市區車速不越30公里*
工會認為資方毫無誠意解決問題，決定於今日發起工業行動方案，包括發起一千架巴士，在早上七時至十一時，靠左慢駛，對正站頭才上落客，市區行車不超過時速三十公里，高速公路不超過五十公里。新巴的廠房員工更會於下午三時半至五時半罷工兩小時，到柴灣車廠外靜坐。預計會有七成員工，即二千八百人會參與今次的工業行動。

新巴及城巴發言人表示，公司所提出的加薪方案已是所能負擔極限，對工會發起按章工作已有應變機制，並會和政府及其他交通營辦商保持聯絡，作適當調配。

運輸署發言人呼籲市民提早出門及留意交通情況，有需要時考慮使用其他交通工具，署方已經知會各公共運輸機構，在需要時作出調配及應變。該署的緊急事故交通協調中心會密切監察交通情況。


----------



## aznichiro115

vristo said:


> How about Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 (a fleet number ATEU1), a Euro IV-engined prototype? Anybody has seen it or taken photo?


i saw it today sitting at Tuen Mun Depot, with luggage racks, it was rumored to start running on B1


----------



## aznichiro115

cal_t said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. NWFB vehicles. AFAIK, do not have those LED destons seen on CTB. All NWFB vehicles uses the flipdot ones.


there are a few, some darts, and one Super Olympian, one short Trident, i think that is it.

the interior of the CTB buses with LED displays have NWFB seats, but the funny thing i find, it seams like not one CTB bus that the same size display as another.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkth

Photo Link from HKiTalk about the Three Bus Routes to the Shenzhen Bay Port, B2 (from Yuen Long West Rail Station to SZB, via Tin Shui Wai), B3 (from Tuen Mun Pier to SZB) and B3X (Direct route from Tuen Mun Town Center to SZB). All Photos were posted by eric278.


----------



## hkth

Photo Link from HKiTalk for the latest Long Win Volvo Super-Olympian Double Decker, with Alexander-Dennis Enviro 500 body. Posted by grantbus.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Officials back seat belts for upper rows on buses *
7 July 2007
South China Morning Post

The government supports the fitting of safety belts in the front-row seats on the upper level of most double-decker buses, but wearing them will not be mandatory. 

In another proposal in a continuing push to improve bus safety, drivers will be given at least 12 minutes of rest time in the first four hours of their shift, in addition to their normal 50-minute meal break. 

The moves, outlined in papers prepared for legislators by the Transport and Housing Bureau, follow a series of traffic accidents since last year involving double-deckers in which passengers were killed or severely injured after being thrown through the windscreens. 

The recommendation for seat belts in the first four rows on the upper deck has received support from the three major bus companies, which have promised to install them on all buses made after 1997. 

The bureau said, however, that it would be "technically difficult" to retrofit seat belts on the single exposed seat facing the aisle at the rear of the upper deck. Passengers have complained that people sitting in this seat are thrown forward if a bus makes a sudden stop. 

The bureau said buses produced before 1997 would require a redesign costing HK$124 million if seat belts were to be fitted. 

Instead, the bureau suggested adding a horizontal guard rail across the upper deck windscreen. 

But the bureau does not suggest making the wearing of seat beats on buses a legal requirement. 

"The enforcement of such a requirement by the police on franchised buses is much more difficult than on public light buses since passengers can stand or move around in a bus even when the bus is in motion," it wrote. 

But the bureau indicated that it was keeping an open mind about legislation and would be prepared to make it mandatory when the front row seats of most buses were fitted with seat belts. 

In other proposals, bus drivers would get a break of no less than 9.5 hours - instead of the current nine hours - between working days. 

New driver training programmes would also be introduced by bus companies. 

Kowloon Motor Bus will use computerised driving simulators from this month to sharpen drivers' reactions in emergencies. 

The proposal is to be tabled at the Legislative Council's transport panel for discussion on Monday 

Last year, there were 1,944 accidents involving franchised buses, compared with 1,929 in 2005.


----------



## hkskyline

*Passengers swelter as KMB changes to low gear on phasing out 'hot dog' buses *
17 June 2007
South China Morning Post

On a hot morning at the Tsim Sha Tsui bus terminus this week, the driver and passengers on the No5 bus were sweating profusely as the temperature reached 32 degrees Celsius - three degrees higher than outside. 

Other buses in the queue were much cooler, because they had air conditioning, but this No5 bus was one of KMB's 260 non-air-conditioned buses, which were all supposed to be replaced this year. 

"It is boiling hot, that's why we call it a 'hot dog' bus. The situation is even worse on rainy days when sweat, vapour and rain mix together," said the driver, Lo Tak-keung, 46. 

"Of course, I would prefer to drive an air-conditioned bus if I could," said Mr Lo, who started driving buses four months ago and drives the "hot dog" bus between Tsim Sha Tsui Pier and Choi Hung every day. "But my seniors drove the older and even hotter buses in the past. I have to go through this because I am new." 

On the lower deck, a 70-year-old passenger who identified herself only as "Madam Tsang" was fanning herself. "I would rather choose to take the air-conditioned bus even it is more expensive. But when I am in a rush, I have no choice and take whatever bus comes first," she said, adding, "I feel like I am in a steam room." 

KMB began introducing air-conditioned buses in 1995 and pledged to phase out the old buses from its fleet of 4,021 buses by the end of this year. Yet the company has since postponed the full-replacement for three years, claiming some residents are reluctant to pay the higher fare for the new buses. The 260 old buses have raised concerns about air pollution and fare rises. 

Polytechnic University vehicle emission expert Lo Kok-keung said the "hot dog" buses were more polluting than the new buses. Vehicle emission is the main cause of air pollution at street level in Hong Kong. 

"All the non-air-conditioned buses are pre-Euro [emission standard] models and manufactured before 1992, [so] the emission is roughly 20 per cent more than the new buses." Mr Lo said. "Besides, they [the 'hot dogs'] are less energy efficient because of the old design." 

Explaining the delay in the fleet's full replacement, a KMB spokesman said: "We have faced opposition from some district councillors, saying the elderly in some areas find it difficult to accept the fare adjustment. Thus we postponed the progress and expect all buses will be air conditioned in 2010." 

Another concern was cost effectiveness. 

"Other bus companies have about 1,000 buses each, but we have 4,000. We need to consider carefully when we buy new buses, based on the principle of cost effectiveness." he said, adding that the average life span of a bus was about 17 years and that it took a while to replace them all. 

Transport Department data shows KMB operates 99 out of its 400 routes with these old buses - mainly in run-down areas such as Sham Shui Po, Wong Tai Sin and Kowloon City. The difference in fare between air-conditioned and non-air-conditioned buses is 37 per cent on average.


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ The non-a/c bus will soon become memory.


----------



## hkth

hkskyline said:


> ...
> 
> KMB began introducing air-conditioned buses in 1995 and pledged to phase out the old buses from its fleet of 4,021 buses by the end of this year. Yet the company has since postponed the full-replacement for three years, claiming some residents are reluctant to pay the higher fare for the new buses. The 260 old buses have raised concerns about air pollution and fare rises.
> 
> Polytechnic University vehicle emission expert Lo Kok-keung said the "hot dog" buses were more polluting than the new buses. Vehicle emission is the main cause of air pollution at street level in Hong Kong.
> 
> "All the non-air-conditioned buses are pre-Euro [emission standard] models and manufactured before 1992, [so] the emission is roughly 20 per cent more than the new buses." Mr Lo said. "Besides, they [the 'hot dogs'] are less energy efficient because of the old design."
> 
> Explaining the delay in the fleet's full replacement, a KMB spokesman said: "We have faced opposition from some district councillors, saying the elderly in some areas find it difficult to accept the fare adjustment. Thus we postponed the progress and expect all buses will be air conditioned in 2010."
> 
> ...


Some Incorrect data from the SCMP. hno: 

There're still some non-A/C double decker buses were built for KMB when A/C buses were already entered HK. The first A/C double decker bus was successfully operated HK in 1988 (the first Leyland Olympian in A/C) and KMB purchased quite many in the early 1990s. Those A/C double decker buses wasn't very popular for the passengers because KMB charged too high, for example in route 1A, it was $1.7 for non-A/C buses in early 1990s but $4 for A/C buses. Therefore, there were some originally A/C double deckers converted into non A/C double deckers. KMB finally stopped converting them in around 1995, when they saw Citybus on the HK Island successfully using the A/C double deckers but still charging in low fare.


----------



## hkskyline

By *kmbear * from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## gladisimo

Is that the new bus? It looks too boxy...

My favorite is the Enviro 500 Volvo B9TL


----------



## hkskyline

gladisimo said:


> Is that the new bus? It looks too boxy...
> 
> My favorite is the Enviro 500 Volvo B9TL


Yes, this is a new model and I saw it running on route 104 over the weekend.


----------



## superchan7

Only one of them so far? Is it a trial model? And I thought the Volvo B9TL met Euro IV already, despite having an older engine.


----------



## EricIsHim

superchan7 said:


> Only one of them so far? Is it a trial model? And I thought the Volvo B9TL met Euro IV already, despite having an older engine.


There are two of this new bus (Scania K310UD) in HK, but only one is running in service right now. The other one is still in the depot.

There are only two EURO IV buses in KMB's fleet including one B9TL (fleet number AVD 1) and one Dennis Enviro (fleet number ATEU 1) prior to the two Scania K310UD. The AVD and ATEU use the same Volgren and Enviro 500 bodies as the other buses in fleet which do not stand out the EURO IV engine feature. I guess this is an opportunity for KMB's marketing to send out the more environmental friendly bus message again with a totally new bus which looks totally different from the others.

I mean, the general public cannot distinguish a bus in different models by its look. If the two models use the same body, the public think they were the same when they aren't. For example the Enviro Body is used in both Volvo B9TL and Dennis Enviro.


----------



## hkskyline

*九巴車廂換太平門
改用強化玻璃方便逃生 *
28/08/2007
太陽報



















【本報訊】為防止乘客不慎從活動式太平門跌出巴士，九巴新引入的巴士已將上層車尾太平門取消，改用固定的強化玻璃大車窗代替，當發生意外時乘客只需用錘敲破玻璃，便可迅速逃離車廂。九巴透露，巴士下層車尾附近的緊急逃生太平門，未來亦會作出類似改良。

九巴首席機械工程師沈乙紅稱，至今已有約五百部九巴巴士使用了新一代上層車尾緊急出口設計。採用強化玻璃設計的緊急出口，玻璃面額外貼有一層保護膜，一旦碎裂時玻璃碎粒會被黏在保護膜內，而出口四周亦包有膠邊，乘客不用擔心會被玻璃傷。

擋風玻璃加膠膜防濺傷
在逃生口的強化玻璃加貼膠膜構思，是由九巴向巴士製造商提議，至今已有五百部九巴巴士，上層車尾已應用了這類新的逃生出口設計，且經測試證明效果良好。有關設計未來會延伸至巴士下層，日後九巴亦會用固定強化玻璃設計代替下層的活動太平門。沈乙紅說，全部巴士下層太平門都改由一整塊強化玻璃替代，行車途中乘客跌出車廂的意外就不會發生，有助提升行車安全。

另外，九巴已開始在二千部舊巴士上層擋風玻璃位置加貼膠膜，九巴指此舉可防止車頭擋風玻璃破裂時，碎粒會向車內四濺傷及乘客，其中逾九百部已完成安裝，全部工程預計可在今年內完成。


----------



## aznichiro115

EricIsHim said:


> There are two of this new bus (Scania K310UD) in HK, but only one is running in service right now. The other one is still in the depot.
> 
> Almost all B9TL are EURO III, not EURO IV except two prototypes (one is fleet number AVD 1 and the other one is ATEU 1). The AVD and ATEU use the same Volgren and Enviro 500 bodies as the other buses in fleet which do not stand out the EURO IV engine feature. I guess this is an opportunity for KMB's marketing to send out the more environmental friendly bus message again with a totally new bus which looks totally different from the others.
> 
> I mean, the general public cannot distinguish a bus in different models by its look. If the two models use the same body, the public think they were the same when they aren't. For example the Volvo Super Olympian and the Volvo B9TL both with Enviro 500 body.



ATEU1 is not a Volvo B9TL... it is a Dennis Enviro

the Super Volvo Olympian doesn't use the Enviro 500 Body


----------



## EricIsHim

aznichiro115 said:


> ATEU1 is not a Volvo B9TL... it is a Dennis Enviro
> 
> the Super Volvo Olympian doesn't use the Enviro 500 Body


oops... mixed up with the Volgren, Wright and Alexender for the SVO. :lol:
Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## hkth

Photo Link from the HKiTalk for the Volvo B9TL with MZ Licence Plates.


----------



## Kaitak747

*新巴城巴10億換環保車 *

2007年8月31日 


【明報專訊】專利巴士因排放黑煙被要求驗車的數字，近年有上升趨勢，新巴及城巴將動用逾10億元，更換全部500部(佔車隊整體三分一)最舊型號的歐盟前期及一型巴士，以及為其他巴士加裝微粒隔濾器，預計到2012年，懸浮粒子排放量較目前減少九成以上。不過，綠色力量行政總幹事文志森批評換車速度太慢，較原定巴士退役時間僅推前2年，認為政府應為巴士公司設定排放上限，加速改善路邊空氣污染問題。

環團斥換車速度慢

該公司表示，今次換車計劃，不會有加價壓力，強調減排是企業應有的責任。

首批總值1億元的28輛歐盟四型巴士，將於下月中由英國運抵本港裝嵌，最快11月投入服務。歐盟四型是目前國際最新排放標準，各種污染物排放量較一型少56％至94％不等；新巴及城巴車隊中，約500部巴士是90年代末出廠的前期或一型車種，預計每年再動用約2億元，更換約60部歐盟前期及一型車輛，到2012年完成整項計劃。

新巴及城巴昨日示範，歐盟四型巴士在開車後，肉眼看不到有黑煙排放，儀器亦顯示零度，代表沒有懸浮粒子排出。城巴新巴營運及工程總監李廣威表示，黑煙由懸浮粒子組成，歐盟四型車種排放量較一型少94％，車輛行走時不會排放黑煙。該公司另外斥資5000萬元，在09年底前，為約1000部歐盟二型巴士加裝柴油微粒隔濾器，減少九成懸浮粒子，達到四型的排放標準。

環保署數字顯示，去年該署向排放黑煙的專利巴士發出82張驗車通知書，較05年的61宗上升34％，05年又較04年上升30％，顯示有上升趨勢。本身是車輛黑煙檢舉員的文志森表示，近月在街上發現巴士排放黑煙問題較之前嚴重，估計因為舊型號巴士車齡漸高。運輸署表示，專營巴士一般使用年限約17年，新巴及城巴的換車計劃，主要為更換到達正常使用年限的巴士，及配合開辦新路線。該署在考慮巴士公司建議更換時，會考慮對票價影響及改善環境等多方因素。


----------



## hkth

hkskyline said:


> By *kmbear * from a Hong Kong transport forum :


Releated Photos' Link from HKiTalk.


----------



## hkth

Photo Link from HKiTalk for the buses with the similar Visa Ad.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Kowloon Motor Bus seeks 9pc fare hike *
Hong Kong Standard
Saturday, September 08, 2007

Bus fares are set to go up if Kowloon Motor Bus has its way.

The company has applied for an average 9 percent fare rise for all its routes, citing soaring fuel costs and the need to maintain quality services.

If approved, the hike would be KMB's first in 10 years.

But the move has drawn fire from lawmakers and critics who called the proposed increases "unacceptable" and "too high."

KMB chief executive John Chan Cho-chak said on Friday that the company's decision has been prompted by surging operating costs and other factors such as consumer prices, wages and productivity.

Other factors which are not part of the new fare-setting mechanism but have been taken into account include rising fuel costs and tunnel fees over the years, he said.

Chan noted that KMB has not raised fares since December 1997.

However, annual operating costs had risen more than fivefold due to surging fuel prices, Chan said - from HK$190 million in 1997 to HK$980 million last year - coupled with a 70 percent increase in road tunnel fees and an accumulated 14.4 percent rise in wages. At the same time the company's profits had shrunk from HK$600 million in 1998 to HK$200 million last year.

According to Chan, more than half the company's 400 bus routes have been losing money, and the new fares are expected to bring in HK$500 million revenue. He said if approved, the new fares would be effective from December 1.

The new fare adjustment mechanism, instituted in January last year, is aimed at providing more transparency and objective parameters for fare revisions and creating a reasonable business environment for franchised bus operators. A spokeswoman for the Transport and Housing Bureau confirmed it received KMB's application, and said the government will consider it according to the fare adjustment mechanism.

The Legislative Council and the Transport Advisory Committee will discuss the matter and the Chief Executive-in-Council and the Executive Council will decide within six months whether to approve it.

A spokeswoman for Citybus and New World First Bus Services said they are also under pressure from high operating costs due to fuel prices and salary increases. "But we've no plans to apply for a pay rise at present. We'll monitor the situation closely and will try various means to bring operation costs down," she said.

Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong chairman Tam Yiu-chung slammed KMB's move as "unacceptable."

He said: "The government must closely examine applications for high fare hikes. Such increases should not be allowed even if there's inflationary pressure." Party vice chairman Lau Kong-wah said he hoped Exco will reject the application as the proposed increases exceed 5 percent.

Democratic Party chief Ho Chun- yan described KMB's application as unjustified. "The current inflation rate is less than 9 percent, so KMB is not justified in seeking such a big increase."

Ronny Tong Ka-wah of the Civic Party said the party needs more information before deciding whether or not to support KMB's application. "The percentage is almost 10 percent, and this is quite a lot for the public."

Richard Tsoi Yiu-cheong, a spokesman for the Coalition to Monitor Public Transport and Utilities, also criticized the move, saying KMB has not fulfilled its social responsibilities. "The ordinary worker ... has not benefited from the revival in the economy," he said.


----------



## hkth

Photo Link from HKiTalk for the last several non-AC buses for KMB Route 95. This route will be fully ACed on Sep 15, 2007.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Move to reduce fumes by 2009 *
25 September 2007
South China Morning Post

Bus and truck operators have barely begun replenishing their fleets with models meeting current European Union standards for pollution emissions, but the government is already considering bringing in tougher standards for new vehicles within two years. 

New vans and light buses and trucks may be required to meet the standards after a further two years, in 2011, said principal environmental protection officer Mok Wai-chuen. 

The Euro V standards, covering emissions of respirable suspended particulates, nitrogen oxides and hydrocarbons, will come into force in the European Union next year. The Euro V standard for nitrogen oxides is 42 per cent tighter than that under the current Euro IV. 

"We have been following the timetable of the European Union closely in tightening emission standards," Mr Mok said at a briefing organised by the Business Environment Council. 

Euro IV has applied to new trucks and buses registered in Hong Kong since October 1. 

New World First Bus and Citybus will add the first 28 Euro IV buses to their combined fleet of 1,600 by November. Kowloon Motor Bus, which runs more than 4,000 buses, bought its third Euro IV vehicle in February. 

KMB principal engineer Kane Shum Yuet-hung said the company had tentative plans to run Euro V buses in 2009. 

Vehicles are the second-largest source of air pollution in Hong Kong, contributing 25 per cent of respirable suspended particulates and nitrogen oxides. Diesel trucks are the biggest vehicle polluters, accounting for 90 per cent of particulate emissions and 80 per cent of nitrogen oxides. 

Alexis Lau Kai-hon, an atmospheric scientist at the University of Science and Technology, said improving city air would require better urban planning and traffic control. 

Meanwhile, Alfred Tam Yat-cheung, of the Council for Sustainable Development, said it would be difficult to develop guidelines for when schools should suspend outdoor activities because of high air pollution. International schools cancelled some sports events last week. 

The council released a consultation paper on cleaner air in June. It proposes adopting electronic road pricing and letting employees work from home when pollution is high. 

A kit to teach schoolchildren about climate change will be launched this week by the Observatory and the Education Bureau. 

Additional reporting by Loretta Fong


----------



## GreenPeas

hkskyline said:


>


Is there an onboard information screen or announcements inside CityBus? I might get lost. Im planning to take buses while in HK. 

What are the dos and don'ts?  Thanks!


----------



## hkskyline

GreenPeas said:


> Is there an onboard information screen or announcements inside CityBus? I might get lost. Im planning to take buses while in HK.
> 
> What are the dos and don'ts?  Thanks!


I've never seen next stop displays or heard next stop announcements on Citybus vehicles, including the airport line I use.


----------



## GreenPeas

^ oh no! I might take the airport train express then, but its too expensive.


----------



## hkth

GreenPeas, can you tell us what would be your bus travel plan in HK?


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ Citybus's airport routes DO have on-board stop displays and announcements; but not other regular local routes. KMB has the system on some buses on some route, not all the buses and routes are equipped.

Majority of the bus stops in HK has route and stop information for all routes at that stop; you can read before your board on any bus. The companies' official websites are good places to do some research if you aren't familiar with the route in HK.

http://www.nwfb.com.hk
http://www.citybus.com.hk
http://www.kmb.hk


----------



## hkskyline

I don't recall seeing it on A21.


----------



## EricIsHim

A10, A11 and A12 do.


----------



## aznichiro115

all cityflyer routes should have them, they might not get turned on. 

citybus to testing annoucment systems for all buses

http://www.stopreporter.com/CTBNWskin.htm


----------



## EricIsHim

This is the special one.
970X is a Western Crossing Harbour Tunnel route, somehow it's running thru the Crossing Harbour.


----------



## zergcerebrates

Citybus use to have the best buses but now they're too old. They need to buy new buses and replace the aging fleet. KMB on the other hand have nice buses.


----------



## gladisimo

6 goes to mei foo doesnt it? It looks like the underpass of the Mei foo terminal.


----------



## _00_deathscar

zergcerebrates said:


> Citybus use to have the best buses but now they're too old. They need to buy new buses and replace the aging fleet. KMB on the other hand have nice buses.


Yep - the new KMB fleet has comfortable seats, good leg room and are well maintained. NWFB is just all over the place...



>


I know using "the top 4" to promote the Premier League can be really clichéd, but using Middlesbrough (arguably the dullest team around) to promote the League/channel is most certainly a novel approach to marketing.


----------



## hkth

zergcerebrates said:


> Citybus use to have the best buses but now they're too old. They need to buy new buses and replace the aging fleet. KMB on the other hand have nice buses.


The New World Group is ordering dozens (I forgot the exact number. :tongue3 of new Euro IV standard buses to replace the A/C buses originally from China Motor Bus and the early purchased Citybuses. You would see those new buses by late 2007 to early 2008. 




gladisimo said:


> 6 goes to mei foo doesnt it? It looks like the underpass of the Mei foo terminal.


You're right, gladisimo. AAMOF, both KMB Routes 6 and 6A go to Mei Foo and they share almost the same journey. The only difference is route 6A terminates at Nob Hill, the former Lai Chi Kok Amusement Park.


----------



## hkskyline

Actually, some of the NWFB retrofits for old CMB Volvo Olympians have been quite well done, but the Citybus ones are a mix, with some being aged. They really need to get rid of the upholstery.


----------



## hkskyline

By *吞拿魚* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *km319 * from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*蔣麗芸建議九巴 設天水圍廉價專線 *
11月 13日 星期二 05:05AM

【明報專訊】現時各界都將焦點放在如何匡扶天水圍社區，民建聯副主席蔣麗芸日前致電九巴董事長陳祖澤，建議開設一條廉價巴士專線，讓天水圍居民可以用較便宜車費前往元朗，她引述陳祖澤稱需要研究。蔣麗芸認為，政府可動用現時3億元的偏遠地區交通補助基金，將部分款項津貼九巴設立廉價專線。

倡用交通補助基金津貼九巴

早前到天水圍住了6晚的蔣麗芸說，現時天水圍出市區的交通負擔很重，「所以我跟陳祖澤說，是否一定要每條巴士線都賺錢？是否有些可以不用賺那麼多錢，或者是保本？」她稱，只要開一條較便宜的巴士專線，由天水圍到元朗，天水圍的市民已經很高興。

她說，現時申請政府低收入士偏遠地區跨區交通津貼的人數不多，當局大可撥部分錢直接津貼九巴，讓九巴可以設立廉價專線，希望政府能與九巴商討此事。

構思區內搞工廠銷售店

蔣麗芸又透露，正與工業界朋友研究能否在天水圍搞工廠銷售店（factory outlet），以廉價售賣一些名牌舊貨，配合濕地公園景點，吸引一些內地遊客。她說，前日與一班工業界朋友談及天水圍問題後，他們認為這個構思可以考慮，一來可增加天水圍就業機會，二來可增加遊客到天水圍的消費機會，她計劃下周帶這些朋友到天水圍察看，亦會考 慮是否邀請政府官員同行。

蔣麗芸說﹕「內地遊客都鍾意買名牌，但未必一定要最新的貨，如果是一些較便宜的舊款式，他們也會喜歡。如果做得好，可以開到約2000個就業機會，當然我們都希望政府在某方面作出鼓勵，例如地租等方面。」


----------



## hkskyline

A Hong Kong bus in Australia by *iczer3 * from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## EricIsHim

^^^ I am not surprised to see an old HK bus in the foreign countries; but being kept the original paint, license plate, appearance and running in business, it's just weird.


----------



## hkskyline

EricIsHim said:


> ^^^ I am not surprised to see an old HK bus in the foreign countries; but being kept the original paint, license plate, appearance and running in business, it's just weird.


I remember a couple of HK buses were sold to Australia and painted all red. Wonder why this one kept the CMB livery?


----------



## hkskyline

By *1346* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By **~ Greenones ~** from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *小俊468* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *里賈納 * from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## _00_deathscar

Eh? I don't get the bus in Australi thing - what's going on there?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Eh? I don't get the bus in Australi thing - what's going on there?


Some of the old non-AC CMB buses have been sold off to other countries as NWFB bought new buses, and a few wounded up in Australia. Some made their way back to the UK.


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB heir driven to share his wealth *
18 November 2007
South China Morning Post

As the eldest grandson and heir of William Louey Sui-tak, Kowloon Motor Bus founder, William Louey Lai-kuen doesn't worry about short-term gains, like chasing overheated markets or betting on Hang Seng Index futures. 

Though he was born with a silver spoon in his mouth, and is happy to admit it, he is a successful investor in his own right. He made a profit in his first investment in an oil stock when he was an 18-year-old student, and has subsequently made many profitable property deals in both Hong Kong and Britain. 

Mr Louey's investment returns may have boosted him from first class to his own private jet, but he prefers to emphasise his charity fund, William SD Louey, named after his grandfather, which sponsors 35 talented mainland children to study at universities in the United States and Britain. 

In business, Mr Louey has made movies - like the finale of Tsui Hark's A Chinese Ghost Story trilogy. He's also been a restaurateur, known for his famous eatery in Tsim Sha Tsui - Tartufo. Opened in 1989, it featured waiters and waitresses singing opera, and appeared in a number of Hong Kong movies. Though it lifted Mr Louey into the social elite, the restaurant finally closed in 1993, a victim of an inconvenient location and overspending on decorations, cutlery and high personnel cost for staffers capable of singing opera. 

The failure of Tartufo did not discourage his entrepreneurial spirit. The 48-year-old accountancy graduate invested in and is now chairman of Hong Kong Construction (Technology). He is married with a daughter and a son. 

Does being the heir of the founding family of The Kowloon Motor Bus Co affect your investment style? Are there any family rules on investments? 

There are no house rules at home. Members of the family can each invest to fit their own style. I am most affected by my grandparents who always told me not to borrow too much money and not to take risks that are too great. As such, I am a very safe and long-term investor, not a speculator or a gambler. When I speak of the long term, I'm talking about a 10-year horizon. 

When did you first start to invest and how successful were you? 

When I was 18 and studying at university, one of my classmates was keen on investments and urged me to get into the stock market. We invested in an oil company, which had not yet discovered any oil. It was pretty risky, but the stock did well and we made a lot of money. But I seldom trade stocks because I do not want to gamble with my money. 

Do you invest based on instinct, your own market analysis or the advice of professionals or even fortune tellers? 

I do not rely on fortune telling. I am willing to pay for good experts to invest my money. I use Guggenheim Partners, the US financial services firm, to select hedge funds and set good investment policies for me. They are doing a very good job. The key to good investment returns is to get the best advice from the best professionals. 

Do you think professionals know more than amateurs? 

Of course. That's why they are called professionals. But some amateurs are not bad at investing and show some very good returns as well. 

What is your current portfolio composed of? 

I have hedge funds, some stock funds, foreign currencies and properties. In China, I have money in an exchange-traded fund which invests in the A-share tracker fund to chase the performance of the A-share market. These fund investments bring good returns and not too much risk. 

In properties, I like UK commercial and residential properties in the best areas such as Knightsbridge, South Kensington and Belgravia in London. I like special houses that have historical meaning or a special design. I have just brought three recently and sold two. I like investments in art and I support some friends who are artists or run art galleries in New York. 

What was your best investment decision? 

It is my investment in people. My charity education fund William SD Louey has spent HK$60 million in the past 15 years to support 35 mainland students, mainly from Beijing, aged from 13 to 19, to study in the best schools and universities in the US and UK. 

The return is so huge that you can not calculate it. My other good investments always have been properties. I purchased a deluxe house in Shouson Hill in Hong Kong 14 years ago and have sold recently it, doubling my purchase price. 

What do you do when you have a windfall investment? 

I always buy myself presents, even if my investments are not doing well! 

What was your worst investment decision? 

Can't think of many. I did invest in an Indonesia fund, which did not do well. I have also invested in stocks or properties at the wrong time, maybe not buying them at the cheapest price. But I could afford to wait until their prices go up. As a result, I could not say it was not a good investment. 

The restaurant Tartufo lasted only about five years and lost about HK$10 million. But it was never aimed at making a profit but was more for fun. 

How much do you contribute to charity? 

I make a lot of regular donations. I give at least 30 per cent of my income every year to charity. 

Do you think you are rich or poor? 

I am happy with what I have. I have enough money to do what I want and I have enough money to help those I want to help.


----------



## hkskyline

By *張伯* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkth

Photo Link from HKiTalk for historial buses, posted DE_360


----------



## hkth

Photo and Video Link from discuss.com.hk for the New Citybus Enviro 500, posted by 超時代巴士迷 

--PS, my 1900th post! :nocrook:


----------



## hkskyline

hkth said:


> Photo Link from HKiTalk for historial buses, posted DE_360


It's hard to believe these buses were the norm just a decade ago. The first golden buses came into service around that time. Perhaps a decade from now the streets will look very different once again.


----------



## hkskyline

By *１３４６* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source and more photos : http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a30/lkp890067/


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB fights rail threat with discount fares 
Concessions to be offered on 21 routes in New Territories and Kowloon *
28 November 2007
South China Morning Post

Kowloon Motor Bus will discount fares on more interchange routes from Sunday - the day Hong Kong rail services merge, bringing in wide-ranging fare cuts. 

Discounts will be offered on 21 routes, grouped into seven packages covering areas of Kowloon and the New Territories where rail passengers will enjoy the biggest savings from the merger - through the axing of charges for transferring from one rail system to another. 

But KMB denied its move was in response to the merger, which will see rail fares cut between 5 per cent and 35 per cent. 

"It is mere coincidence that our scheme should start on the same day as the merger {hellip} the concessions are offered after a study of passengers' travel patterns and service demand, not as a means to compete for passengers with the MTR," KMB operations director Tim Ip said. 

But transport analyst Hung Wing-tat, of Hong Kong Polytechnic University, said it was obvious that KMB was introducing the discounts to keep its passengers from switching to rail services. 

New World Development, owner of two other major bus operators New World First Bus and Citybus, said it had no plans to introduce fare concessions but would keep a close eye on the impact of the merger. 

Dr Hung said New World would have to follow suit eventually if it wanted to maintain its share of the market. But he didn't expect a broader price war involving other public transport operators. 

Under the KMB bus-to-bus transfer discounts announced yesterday, fares on the 21 routes will be in line with or less than the post-merger fares for comparable railway journeys. 

Passengers will enjoy discounts of HK$3.50 for air-conditioned buses and HK$2.70 for non air-conditioned buses on the second leg of their journeys if they pay by Octopus card. 

The new discounted routes will be in addition to a total of 237 routes in 61 interchange packages which are already subject to transfer discounts. 

Mr Ip said the new discounts would be permanent. 

He said introduction of the discounts was not contradictory to KMB's application in September for a 9 per cent fare rise, which lawmakers condemned as "unacceptable". A decision is yet to be made on the application. 

"We had already included the interchange discounts in our calculations and still found that there has been an increase in our operation costs," Mr Ip said. 

Dr Huang said it was unlikely the discounts would be permanent as Mr Ip suggested. "Concessions, unlike an official across-the-board fare reduction, can be cancelled easily upon changes in the market situation." 

New World Development managing director Henry Cheng Kar-shun said it was difficult for the company to offer discounts now as it was striving to cut costs to avoid a fare rise due to surging fuel prices.


----------



## hkth

KCRC Press Release:
New environmentally-friendly buses arrive Hong Kong


----------



## superchan7

I don't get it. The buses will keep KCR logo???


----------



## EricIsHim

superchan7 said:


> I don't get it. The buses will keep KCR logo???


The picture is showing a bus that has been arrived in HK for KCRC. 
The KCR's logos have started to come off on all the buses, trains, other vehicles and buildings already. So after this weekend, the new buses won't have the KCR logo, but MTR's. But as of Nov. 28, KCR still exists.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m214/GX7960


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd32/abc2730k10/?start=all


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Bus companies eye fare hike *
Hong Kong Standard
Saturday, December 08, 2007

Citybus and New World First Bus have followed rival Kowloon Motor Bus in its bid to increase fares.

Like KMB they blame soaring oil and operating costs for the proposed increases.

On Friday Citybus managing director Samuel Cheng Wai-po said it was facing pressure from rising costs.

"We are considering submitting an application to increase bus fares," he said. "However, we are still studying the percentage of the increase."

In September, KMB proposed to increase fares by 9 percent.

A Transport and Housing Bureau spokesman said it had not yet received an application from Citybus or First Bus.

The Transport Department is still considering a HK$1 fare increase proposal by taxi operators as well as KMB's application.

Citybus and First Bus have just introduced their first Euro 4 vehicle, which is able to reduce emissions by 80 percent compared to earlier models. It can also reduce greenhouse gas emissions.

The company has spent HK$100 million on 28 of the double-decked buses.

Ten will run on the new B3 and B3X routes to Shenzhen Bay Port. Another 18 buses will replace old buses, with some in service by next week.

The bus company plans to buy about 300 of the latest eco-friendly buses in the coming five years, Cheng said.


----------



## hkth

The First Euro IV Standard Citybus runs on Route B3 (Tuen Mun Ferry Pier to SZ Bay Port)! kay:

Photo Link from HKiTalk, posted by EH4312


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firm joins push for fare rises with 5.8pc bid *
12 December 2007
South China Morning Post

New World First Bus applied for a 5.8 per cent fare increase yesterday, escalating a rush for fare rises begun earlier this year. 

While the recent merger of train services has led to discounts of 5 to 10 per cent for rail commuters, bus, ferry and taxi companies have been demanding fare increases since July. 

The proposed adjustment by New World First Bus, which also runs Citybus, would mean an extra HK 20 cents to HK 30 cents for Hong Kong Island routes, HK 50 cents for cross-harbour routes and HK$1 for long-haul routes. 

The company hopes the government will make a decision by March, but the Transport Department said such fare-adjustment assessments normally take six months. 

A spokeswoman said the company had seen a slight drop in patronage since the rail merger on December 2, but more study was needed before New World would decide if any concessions should be offered on the worst hit to retain passengers. 

It said some of its routes had not adjusted fares since 1997, but during that period staff costs and fuel prices had jumped by 10 per cent and four-fold respectively, and costs of spare parts had increased by 50 per cent.


----------



## hkth

hkth said:


> The First Euro IV Standard Citybus runs on Route B3 (Tuen Mun Ferry Pier to SZ Bay Port)! kay:
> 
> Photo Link from HKiTalk, posted by EH4312


Inside the First Euro IV Standard Citybus, posted by duet from Discuss.com.hk


----------



## hkskyline

*專家倡巴士上層前座嵌鐵架 *
18 December 2007

斥座位連地板易動搖 有安全帶亦無用 

【明報專訊】上周末巴士相撞致座位連乘客被拋出車廂，2人慘死，出事的城巴和新巴，甚至沒捲入今次事件的九巴，事後已啟動在巴士部分座位安裝安全帶及相關安全措施的計劃，但有專家指出，所有巴士座位都只鑲嵌於鐵皮、木板構成的地板上，即使乘客佩有安全帶，座椅也極易被搖鬆，建議巴士公司把上層前3排座位改嵌於鐵枝架上，免同類意外再發生。 

理工大學機械工程學系工程師盧覺強表示，一般汽車的座位都是鑲嵌於車身的鋼鐵支架，不易拉脫，但得悉本港新巴、城巴和九巴所有巴士座位，都鑲嵌地板上，「巴士上層地板就係木板加鐵皮，座位就以幾粒螺絲鑲在上面，大力點都可以拆它出來」。 

批上層前方加欄「同樣沒用」 

巴士意外經常發生座位飛脫的現象，他建議巴士公司把座位如私家車般，鑲嵌於車身的鋼鐵支架，以支架為拉力桿，即使再有巴士意外，至少無座位飛出車外之虞。 

新巴、城巴公司回應稱，巴士設計曾通過評定測試，符合運輸署的安全標準。現時他們約有1600架巴士，其中850架是於10年前購入的型號，不能加裝安全帶，但擬於2009年1月前，在該批巴士的上層擋風玻璃前加裝欄杆；他們亦有550架巴士於1997年後購入，將在09年7月前，逐步在車前方和後排14個無遮擋的位置加裝安全帶。 

九巴表示，現有約4000架巴士，其中約2000架於1997年前購入，因結構問題無法加裝安全帶，但在2008年4月前，會在上層的前方加裝扶手護欄。對於有學者建議取消巴士上層前排座位，三巴都表示暫不考慮。 

盧覺強批評，這些安全措施治標不治本，「在車頭擋風玻璃加裝欄杆可防止座位飛出，但若意外似今次一樣，整個車頭飛脫，就同樣沒用」。他指長遠而言改裝座位才是最好辦法，若改裝全車座位成本太大，就可只改裝上層前方位置。 

另外，香港巴士並沒做防撞測試，運輸署回應稱，本港的雙層巴士來自歐盟製造商，而全球並無對巴士做防撞測試的要求，本港亦只替巴士做傾斜測試，以確保其穩定性。 

運輸及房屋局發言人稱，當局就加強道路安全的立法草擬工作已進入最後階段，今天將向立法會交通事務委員會交代及作出最後定稿，預計08年第一季提交修例草案。 

明報記者 陳朗昇


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## ER_441

With the escalating fuel prices, I guess it's time for the Bus Operators in HK to start hiking their fares since it's been almost 10 years since they ever had a major fare hike. 

Since I have visited back in 2000 and 2007, I see no difference in the fares, other than that there are more all-AC routes on KMB.


----------



## hkskyline

HK experienced a long deflationary spiral as a result of the Asian financial crisis, so the price falls were expected until last year, when the economy picked up and, all of a sudden, the basic necessities all got much more expensive.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b141/avw24/


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
Executive Council approves bus fare increases


----------



## DJZG

sorry guys for interrupting the topic... i couldn't read all threads you've opened for hk... but i'm interested are there any maps of bus networks in hk? maybe someone did it unofficially? 

and i was curious about number of lines that serve in hk area, just to compare it with my town


----------



## hkskyline

DJZG said:


> sorry guys for interrupting the topic... i couldn't read all threads you've opened for hk... but i'm interested are there any maps of bus networks in hk? maybe someone did it unofficially?
> 
> and i was curious about number of lines that serve in hk area, just to compare it with my town


Unfortunately, HK's bus operators do not have bus maps of all their routes. However, their websites show detailed bus stop listings.


----------



## hkth

DJZG said:


> sorry guys for interrupting the topic... i couldn't read all threads you've opened for hk... but i'm interested are there any maps of bus networks in hk? maybe someone did it unofficially?
> 
> and i was curious about number of lines that serve in hk area, just to compare it with my town





hkskyline said:


> Unfortunately, HK's bus operators do not have bus maps of all their routes. However, their websites show detailed bus stop listings.


Not really, Kowloon Motor Bus (KMB) did published a bus map called _KMB Bus Guide (九巴版圖) _ in 2006. Unfortunately, this Guide is only in Traditional Chinese and the data is rather outdated. 

There are over 400 bus routes in HK and bus service 24 hours a day, where there are some "N" routes serve around midnight to 0530.


----------



## EricIsHim

And the book of street map usually does include bus route information inside as well.

Centamap (http://www.centamap.com) does not show route information, but have detailed bus stops information available online.

I always thought if someone can come up with about a system wide bus map for HK.
However, if you think about it in details, it is quite difficult to create one when you have so many numbers of routes run along the same road on every street in HK. You can't distinguish all the route the overlapping each other and overwhelmed by available information. Turns out the map is kind of useless.


----------



## DJZG

true that lots of lines and numbers can be confusing... but when i saw london bus map divided by terminals, then i thought if they can do it, then everyone can 

tell me, how does people in hk find correct way from point A to point B if they don't know bus lines well? are there any detailed information on bus stops or everyone just get used to go with lines they already knew... 
in my city, Zagreb, there are around 120 lines, and they are all divided by terminals located on various side of cities, so even foreigner can decide where to go at least by orientation.... well, there is a bus and tram map but it doesn't really help cause it's pretty inaccurate... 

you hk forumers should divide into sectors or regions, draw something detailed, in large resolution, and present us non hk residents to see


----------



## gladisimo

DJZG said:


> tell me, how does people in hk find correct way from point A to point B if they don't know bus lines well? are there any detailed information on bus stops or everyone just get used to go with lines they already knew...


People are usually savvy to all the lines they use most often throughout their daily lives. For the internet users, KMB has a route searcher availble on their website. 

For visitors, bus stops usually have information boxes with route maps, timetable, and fare information for most of the lines, and connections are provided by large maps in MTR stations. 

If nothing else, one can always ask a bus stopping to see if they pass by where they want to go, and if it doesn't, the bus driver is usually knowledgeable enough to tell you which route to take.


----------



## DJZG

gladisimo said:


> For visitors, bus stops usually have information boxes with route maps, timetable, and fare information for most of the lines, and connections are provided by large maps in MTR stations.


i'm planning trip to HK in a few months... tell me, those large maps, are they possible to buy somewhere  i want one for my room wall 


i guess people get used to their usual routine, and those lines they drive, i think that is the case in every town with his home population... 
and i think no city transport is hard to memorize if you live in town long enough to learn...


----------



## gladisimo

^^ Not sure about that, I'm not in HK atm so I can't check for you, but those large maps are not large maps of Hong Kong, but are really big maps of the immediate area to show you where the station exits are and where bus stops, buildings, etc are, so they're different for every station.

Here's one I found of TST

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...es?q=mtr+station+map&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&sa=N


----------



## EricIsHim

DJZG said:


> true that lots of lines and numbers can be confusing... but when i saw london bus map divided by terminals, then i thought if they can do it, then everyone can
> 
> tell me, how does people in hk find correct way from point A to point B if they don't know bus lines well? are there any detailed information on bus stops or everyone just get used to go with lines they already knew...
> in my city, Zagreb, there are around 120 lines, and they are all divided by terminals located on various side of cities, so even foreigner can decide where to go at least by orientation.... well, there is a bus and tram map but it doesn't really help cause it's pretty inaccurate...
> 
> you hk forumers should divide into sectors or regions, draw something detailed, in large resolution, and present us non hk residents to see


Well... in Hong Kong, terminus outside downtown or railroad stations also always has number of routes running from the outside terminus to various prime locations. 

There is no system wide map, but there are schematic single route map with stop, schedule and fare information posted at each bus stop. 

Or you can purchase a street map for various areas (usually only Hong Kong Island, Kowloon Peninsular, the eastern NT, the western NT or outlying islands). They are street map with bus route information, but doesn't colour the specific route for you, only has the numbers scattered all over the map.


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ8: Buses and Bus Route Development Programme


----------



## hkth

Perhaps you guys may read the info from the Wikipedia for more info for HK's bus service which were written by the bus fans.


----------



## DJZG

hkth said:


> Perhaps you guys may read the info from the Wikipedia for more info for HK's bus service which were written by the bus fans.



i did some year ago 
i was just asking some of my stupid questions, so topic won't get to second page  

@gladisimo... thanks, i understand what kind of maps you talk about... something like just neighborhood roads and some famous buildings... all in all, nothing special...

well, i guess, hk bus map will have to wait for better times 
just don't force me to do it by myself, cause i'll go nuts searching for bus lines


----------



## hkskyline

Some map books also include have transport guides showing bus stops, while the maps themselves display routes using particular roads.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firms plan to drop routes *
Hong Kong Standard
Friday, May 30, 2008

Five bus companies are planning to cut or reduce the frequency on 43 bus routes by early 2009, citing rising fuel costs and tough competition from railways.

"There has been a continuous decline in passenger demand for Kowloon Motor Bus in recent years," Secretary for Transport and Housing Eva Cheng Yu-wah said in response to a query from lawmaker Andrew Cheng Kar-foo over the state of franchised buses.

She added the Transport Department has been looking into ways to enhance network efficiency to meet demand and to relieve traffic congestion.

Unionist legislator Leung Yiu- chung accused the bus companies of cutting the routes to pressure the public and the government to justify an increase in fares.

"Passengers will suffer the most. It also means they may have to take more expensive public transport like the MTR or minibus," Leung said. 

A spokeswoman for New World First Bus - which also owns Citybus - said heavy competition from the MTR had started a downward trend in passenger numbers, while KMB said the company and this year's rationalization of routes were heavily affected by rising fuel costs.

A Transport Department spokesman said the proposed route cancelations are still being reviewed by the department and relevant district councils.

For the 12 routes proposed to be cut, KMB is proposing to retire Kowloon route 82M by June and route 277 serving the New Territories this month, while its shared Sha Tin route 807 with Citybus will be suspended by February.

New World First Bus is planning to cancel its Hong Kong Island routes 46X, 63, 309, 315 and 399 by July, citing low patronage. 

Citybus is proposing to cancel its Hong Kong Island route 12 by this year's second quarter and route 61 by August, along with routes M47 and E23P by July. According to KMB, the daily average of passenger trips in 2002 was 3.11 million when the MTR's Tseung Kwan O extension was finished, dropping to 2.9 million in 2004 and to 2.76 million last year.


----------



## hkskyline

( Right click for source )


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firms may cut jobs in face of rising costs 
Redundancy option under fire *
5 June 2008
South China Morning Post

New World First Bus and sister company Citybus say they may be forced to lay off staff in the face of soaring fuel costs, a disappointing fare rise and a pay claim from their workers that they cannot afford.

A spokeswoman for the operators said they were under huge stress from fuel prices and a 5 to 7 per cent pay rise sought by the bus unions was beyond their capability. She said 3 per cent was the most they could afford.

The stance was immediately slammed by unionist lawmaker Wong Kwok-hing who said the operators were displaying an "angry face" to the staff and the public and were not being socially responsible.

And a union said it would be unfair to sack staff as they were not to blame for the rising fuel prices.

The company's warning came after the Executive Council last month approved fare rises ranging from 2 per cent to 7.24 per cent for five bus operators - Kowloon Motor Bus, Long Win Bus, New Lantao Bus, New World First Bus and Citybus on its island and cross-harbour routes.

All five expressed disappointment saying the approved increases were lower than they had demanded.

Yesterday the First Bus and Citybus spokeswoman said the companies would keep losing money even after the fare rise takes effect on Sunday.

They would actively consider cutting money-losing routes and cutting the frequency on others, and would not rule out the possibility of axing staff.

A spokesman for the New World First Bus Company Staff Union, Chung Chung-fai, said it would be unfair to sack staff in these circumstances. "Why should we be held responsible for expensive fuel?" Mr Chung asked. "If the company had to cut bus routes which are losing money or to avoid overlapping of bus routes, then, we think it would be fair to sack staff. But this is not the case," he said.

Mr Chung said the company has raised the possibility of layoffs during the pay negotiations.

"But the company also told us that they were considering a series of measures to lighten the financial burden imposed by the rising fuel costs."

The Citybus Employees Union said it was regrettable that the company had publicised its call for acceptance of a 3 per cent pay rise before negotiations were complete.

Meanwhile, Chiang Chi-wai, chairman of the Lok Ma Chau-Hong Kong Freight Association, said more than 500 drivers of various kinds of vehicles from 20 organisations would join a protest by blocking roads next Tuesday to demand the government reduce fuel tax.

"We might do the protest in Central, Tseung Kwan O or Kwai Chung. We have not decided yet. We want the government to help lighten our burden, as we are hit hard by the rising fuel prices already and the fuel tax makes our lives more difficult," he said.

Protesters would include drivers of trucks and minibuses.


----------



## EricIsHim

I am not surprised to hear the laid off. The resources reduction in the last few years have actually eliminated many buses on the road. Less buses on the road means less drivers areneeded. It is just a matter of time to find the good excuse to execute.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus drivers to meet labour officials after pay talks with management fail *
12 June 2008
South China Morning Post

Representatives of four bus drivers' unions will meet labour officials this afternoon after failing to reach an agreement with company managers over pay rises.

The meeting was scheduled yesterday after staff of Kowloon Motor Bus (KMB) failed to strike a deal on pay increases with the company.

Chung Kin-wah, deputy director of the KMB branch of the Motor Transport Workers' General Union, said the group had lowered its requested pay rise from 7.5 per cent to 7 per cent. But KMB managers insisted on a 3 per cent increase. "The company has the ability to increase our salary by 7 per cent because, similar to last year, it recorded a profit of about HK$50 million," Mr Chung said. "Also, the Executive Council approved fare rises."

He said KMB had also refused to increase the base salary of some post-2004 recruits from HK$6,970 to HK$8,170. A 3 per cent increase would amount to an additional HK$7 per day for these workers, he said.

A spokeswoman for KMB, which also owns Long Win Bus, said the company could not afford a bigger increase because it faced higher operating costs due to rising oil prices.

The company would schedule another talk with its staff, she said.

While not ruling out the possibility of industrial action, Mr Chung said staff representatives from KMB, Long Win Bus, New World First Bus and Citybus would first ask labour officials to get involved in the pay negotiations.


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ1: Concessionary bus-bus interchange schemes implemented by franchised bus companies


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkth

Massive restructuring for three bus routes in Yuen Long District, Relocation of Route B1 and 76K and Cancellation of Route 277, starting from June 22, 2008. 

Transport Department Press Release:
Terminal Relocation of KMB Route No. B1 (Yuen Long Station - Lok Ma Chau Station) from Yuen Long Station to Tin Shui Wai Station

Last Day Service (June 21, 2008) for Route 277, Posted by 亞空 on HKiTalk

First Day Service for B1 in Tin Shui Wai, Posted by joelty on HKiTalk

Another Link for the First Day Service for B1 in Tin Shui Wai, Posted by joelty on HKiTalk




Another Notice from the Transport Department:
Cancellation of CTB Route No. 61 and NWFB Route No. 309, 315, 399


-- You have to take other routes and even interchange to Repulse Bay, Stanley and Shek O.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p255/yatwai/?start=0


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p255/yatwai/?start=all


----------



## hkskyline

*TST piazza to include 5-storey shopping mall *
18 June 2008
South China Morning Post

A tenth of the multi-purpose piazza proposed for the site of the bus terminus in Tsim Sha Tsui will be turned into a shopping mall, with buildings up to five storeys high occupying 1,000 square metres.

A Commerce and Economic Development Bureau spokesman said the site could be used for commercial purposes, depending on public opinion. But the government said the proposal would not be finalised until early next year.

According to a bureau paper submitted to the Legislative Council, buildings up to 15 metres high will occupy not more than 10 per cent of the proposed piazza. It had been touted as an open, "multi-purpose" space.

Greg Wong Chak-yan, a member of the government's Harbourfront Enhancement Committee, said the site could generate up to HK$1 million a month in revenue for the government. But he was concerned the government might bear risks if management of the piazza was contracted out to the private sector.

Paul Zimmerman, a founding member of Designing Hong Kong, said it would be a good idea to provide refreshment services for tourists, but the site did not need shops.

After a round of consultation launched in October it was generally agreed the proposed Tsim Sha Tsui piazza, near the Avenue of Stars, Cultural Centre and major shopping malls, should have seating, a green environment with shade, a cafe and a fountain.

Under the government's latest proposal, the existing Star Ferry Pier, the clock tower and the five flag poles will not be affected and there will be landscaping with trees, greenery, lawn areas and seating. It will also provide open space for public activities like concerts, art exhibitions or outdoor carnivals such as the New Year countdown.

The design of the piazza will be decided by an open design competition that will start early next year, at the earliest.

The government will also ask for suitable arrangements to be made for locals and visitors to take buses or taxis to and from the ferry pier to the future public transport interchange.

The Transport Department plans to build a new turnaround at Salisbury Road outside the Cultural Centre, with eight bus stops and a taxi stand, to maintain smooth traffic flow in the area. The construction of the new turnaround will start next year and end in 2010.

The Legislative Council's economic development panel will discuss the piazza plans on Monday.


----------



## hkskyline

By *KC7069* from a Hong Kong discussion forum


----------



## hkth

hkskyline said:


> By *KC7069* from a Hong Kong discussion forum


Related Press Release from KMB:
KMB introduces Route HK1 for Youth Summer Programme


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ $6.30 per person!!!!!!!!!!! That's a robbery.


----------



## snow is red

with that robbery price, alot of hong kong people still take bus (or public transport) ?


----------



## DJZG

if that counts as Hong Kong $ then it's not so expensive... 

how much does a regular ticket for buses cost? 
here in my town it's around 2 US$ and we consider that as expensive...


----------



## hkskyline

DJZG said:


> if that counts as Hong Kong $ then it's not so expensive...
> 
> how much does a regular ticket for buses cost?
> here in my town it's around 2 US$ and we consider that as expensive...


Fares differ on each route depending on distance travelled. Cross-harbour routes are over HKD $9, and distant suburb routes can cost up to about HKD $20. Converted to USD ($1 USD = $7.8 HKD) it's not expensive at all. However, the key is to find the right direct route and transfer as few times as possible, since you have to pay a new fare on each leg (there are some bus-to-bus interchange discounts though).


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## EricIsHim

02tonyl said:


> with that robbery price, alot of hong kong people still take bus (or public transport) ?





DJZG said:


> if that counts as Hong Kong $ then it's not so expensive...
> 
> how much does a regular ticket for buses cost?
> here in my town it's around 2 US$ and we consider that as expensive...


in some extend, bus fare in hk is also distance base as well.
the further the bus goes, the more expensive it is. 
(not how far you go, but the distance between termini.

Route HK1 only travels a few kilometer from terminus to terminus. 
usually it is only $3-4 for that distance. 
Normal routes that cost HK$6.30 travels over 10-15km easily.
Although HK1 is a special Olympic Equestrian event route, but HK$6.30 is just ridiculously high. It doubles what it should have been charging.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd282/GY6811/


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Mercury soars in bus terminals *
29 July 2008
South China Morning Post

District councillors have urged the government to improve air ventilation at bus terminals across the city after a survey found that temperatures inside the terminals can rise above 40 degrees Celsius.

The Democratic Alliance for the Betterment and Progress of Hong Kong poll conducted between July 16 and July 18 measured temperatures inside and outside seven bus terminals in Kowloon and the New Territories.

The highest reading, 40 degrees, was registered at a minibus and taxi terminal on Sai Lau Kok Road in Tsuen Wan. The reading inside the terminal was 5.5 degrees higher than the temperature outside it.

Tsuen Wan District councillors Ben Chan Han-pan and Richard Chan Kam-lam said they had received five complaints about poor conditions at the Sai Lau Kok Road terminal.

They inspected the terminal again yesterday, taking a reading of 40.7 degrees.

They said the high temperature was caused by stuffiness inside the depot and called on the Transport Department to improve the ventilation by introducing water scrubbers.

"The department should install better equipment to ventilate the terminals," Ben Chan said. "Water scrubbers not only lower the temperature, but also purify the air."

They also questioned why only a few of the ventilators installed at the depot were turned on, suspecting others had been turned off to save electricity.

A Transport Department spokesman said it would look into the case and see what it could do with other departments, such as the Electrical and Mechanical Services Department, to make improvements.

The other terminals studied were the Nan Fung Centre Bus Terminus, Nina Tower Bus Terminus, Cheung On Bus Terminus, Tuen Mun Central Bus Terminus, Nam Tin Bus Terminus and Tsuen Wan West Terminus.


----------



## hkskyline

*Buses can handle evacuation, says Equestrian Company*
7 August 2008
South China Morning Post

The Equestrian Company says it has enough buses to quickly evacuate spectators from the Sha Tin Olympic equestrian venue in an emergency.

Keith Chau Cho-kei, the company's senior manager, said it would arrange for 75 shuttle buses to transport spectators between University MTR station and the Sha Tin venue during the Olympic and Paralympic equestrian events.

"We can transport 15,000 spectators away from the venue in an hour. In case of emergency, it will be fast enough to get them out," he said.

The Sha Tin venue, which will stage dressage and showjumping events, can accommodate 18,000 spectators for Olympic equestrian events this month and 8,000 for the Paralympic events next month.

The Beas River venue in Sheung Shui will stage the Olympic cross-country event on Monday.

The Equestrian Company will operate free shuttle buses for spectators every three to 10 minutes on event days. The service will also operate between Fanling MTR station and the Beas River venue.

Assistant Commissioner for Transport Cindy Law Fung-ping said taxis, private cars and coaches would not be allowed direct access to the venues since there would be special traffic arrangements during the Games.

Leung Yan-kit, chief inspector at the police traffic branch headquarters, called on spectators to take the Equestrian Company's shuttle buses to the venues. He urged them to arrive one to two hours early for security checks.

Ambrose Cheong Siu-yau, Transport Department chief traffic engineer, said a taxi pick-up point would be set up at the Wo Che public housing estate, a 15-minute walk from the Sha Tin venue.

In Sheung Shui, it would take 15 to 20 minutes for spectators to walk from Sheung Shui MTR station to the Beas River venue if they chose not to take the bus in Fanling, he said.

Service on green minibus route 57K, which runs from Tong Kung Leng in Sheung Shui to Sheung Shui MTR station, will be suspended from 5am to 2pm on Monday, when part of Fan Kam Road will be blocked.

Car parks outside University MTR station and on Yuen Wo Road in Sha Tin will suspend operations during events.

Bicycle paths and footbridges near the Hong Kong Sports Institute in Sha Tin will be closed from two hours before equestrian events start until one hour after they finish.


----------



## EricIsHim

The service quality is more market/competition driven. When Citybus took over CMB routes, it wanted to provide the superior and exceptional services to set up the first image to the public. Then NWFB came in and did the same thing. The five years afterward, Citybus and NWFB were direct competitors; and each tried to provide the better service to attract more passenger. The whole service improvement scheme ended when Stagecoach quit a few years back, let NWFB merged with Citybus as NWS Holding and it become the monopoly. The current TD policy on franchised buses only allows vehicles to operate if they are 17-18 years (+/- a few, can't remember the exact number) or younger. That's why KMB is constantly replacing old buses with new buses since the company acquired vehicles every year in the past and it just have to replace old vehicles each year as well. The policy is also why Citybus is getting new buses in stock in the last two years, because the first and second generation buses purchased in the mid-90s are reaching their vehicle age allowance.

The whole forward fare in section came too because of competition between companies started in the Stanley routes. There are only a few other routes that can run with single door vehicles have such fare scheme, e.g. Peak route. Buses and minibuses are hardly a direct strong competitor. Buses can carry a lot more people than the minibuses, which is only limited to 16 people per vehicle. Many minibuses fill up at the terminus which can't load anymore along the route; but buses do not have that restriction. Passengers can wait forever for the minibus that can't be got on; or pay a little more for the first bus. There is that capacity advantage in buses over minibuses which gives bus company to charge more. 

In terms of scheduling, even if the schedule says 15 or 20 minutes, buses do not come in exact every 15 or 20 minutes. It is just a rough number. Citybus and NWFB still say a time range instead of exact minutes in many routes. Road and traffic condition can influence that schedule on paper in big time.

Even KMB's system isn't perfect, but it's still one of the best bus operators and transit agencies in the world.


----------



## hkskyline

By * mrsshetou* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*U-turn by bus firms on discounts for elderly *
18 December 2008
South China Morning Post

Four bus companies have made a U-turn on their pricing - extending discounts to elderly passengers for a year one week after announcing the end of the benefit.

Lawmakers welcomed the concession, but lambasted the firms for refusing to continue a same-dayreturn benefit scheme during the economic downturn, which meant 228,000 passengers would pay 5 to 10 per cent more per day.

They passed a motion that condemned the bus operators' reduction of discounts.

The companies said the HK$2 flat rate on Sundays and public holidays for residents aged 65 or above would be extended until January 31, 2010 - despite their declarations last Wednesday that they could no longer afford the discounts.

The announcements were made yesterday hours before the Legislative Council debate.

New World First Bus and its subsidiary Citybus explained that the aim of the move was to "express our respect for the elderly". They said in a joint statement that it was "already the best we can afford within our financial capabilities".

"In recent years, Citybus and NWFB have combated with immense hardships, and deficits have been recorded for several months in 2008," the two businesses said.

Kowloon Motor Bus and Long Win said in another joint statement that the decision was the result of a "careful evaluation". They said they had respectively lost more than HK$160 million and HK$3 million in the first half of the year.

All four bus firms cited rising fuel prices, wages and tunnel tolls as difficulties.

"This is only returning a little benefit after profiteering," legislator Cheung Hok-ming said of the bus companies' decision.

"The de facto fare increase by cancelling [same-day-return] discounts means total indifference towards corporate social responsibility."

Secretary for Transport and Housing Eva Cheng welcomed the extension of holiday bus-fare concessions for the elderly, but did not comment on the end of same-day-return benefits.

During the three-hour Legco debate, lawmakers also urged the MTR Corporation to resume a HK$2 holiday concession for senior residents that was removed on December 1. Ms Cheng said the government had encouraged the company to do so.

A spokesman for the MTR Corp said it would review the need for various discount schemes from time to time, based on the operating environment and market factors.


----------



## DJZG

didn't quite understand... buses need to pay tolls for tunnels in hk?


----------



## hkth

DJZG said:


> didn't quite understand... buses need to pay tolls for tunnels in hk?


All vehicles which needed to cross the paid-tunnels, such as the 3 cross harbour tunnels, have to pay tunnel tolls as they are mainly operated by Build-Ownership-Transfer by the private companies. There're only 2 tunnels in HK don't need to pay toll, Kai Tak Tunnel and Cheung Tsing Tunnel.


----------



## DJZG

how do they manage that? are they paying some monthly fee, or they stay in line at toll booths as everyone else? 
seems somewhat stupid for public transport standing in line to pay a ticket, and doing that whole day...


----------



## hkth

DJZG said:


> how do they manage that? are they paying some monthly fee, or they stay in line at toll booths as everyone else?
> seems somewhat stupid for public transport standing in line to pay a ticket, and doing that whole day...


Bus Companies use Autotoll, an electronic toll collection system, to pay tolls at those Autotoll booths nowadays. Before 1990s, bus companies bought coupons from the tunnel operation companies. Bus Drivers prepared the coupons for paying toll at toll booths.


----------



## EricIsHim

DJZG said:


> didn't quite understand... buses need to pay tolls for tunnels in hk?


Another way to look at this, majority of tunnel and public transport operators are all privately run. Tunnels are privately properties and buses are also privately owned vehicles, even both provide huge service to the public. 
All vehicles pass by the toll facilities have to pay a toll for operation cost and revenue; and these tolls are also reflected in the bus fare.

For tunnels and highway with various toll for different vehicle classifications, double-decker bus has the second most expensive toll among all; just one step down from container trucks. Bus companies have been using single decker as well as reroute route to avoid the more expensive tunnel to minimize the operation cost for some less popular, but must run, routes, e.g. night bus between western NT/Lantau and HKI.


----------



## DJZG

aha... thx for explanation... now i understand  
but this is the first time i've came up with that information... i'm not sure if there is anything similar in the world...
but then again, hk has lots of tunnels and highways... and as you say they are all private owned, so it's understandable they have some sort of contract for tolls... 
at the end... buses are running smoothly, passengers are driving fast and everybody happy


----------



## EricIsHim

DJZG said:


> aha... thx for explanation... now i understand
> but this is the first time i've came up with that information... i'm not sure if there is anything similar in the world...
> but then again, hk has lots of tunnels and highways... and as you say they are all private owned, so it's understandable they have some sort of contract for tolls...
> at the end... buses are running smoothly, passengers are driving fast and everybody happy


the public transportation system in hong kong is weird compares to many other cities in the world when these kind of important pubic services are offered by highly privatized companies which maximizing revenue is one of the most important goal, where moving people and eliminate private vehicle are in other places.

highways in hong kong are toll-free facility, except the lantau link. but tunnels aren't, except two hkth mentioned, public transport operators do not have any contracts with the toll facilities for discounted rate. they pay as the toll as listed. but there have been cases where the tunnel companies increase the toll for buses to rob for more revenue, because buses have no choice to reroute in general and are forced to pay the extreme high toll.

in reality, people aren't too happy with the bus service because they are saying the fare is too high.


----------



## hkskyline

By *HKSG* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkth

EricIsHim said:


> ...
> 
> but there have been cases where the tunnel companies increase the toll for buses to rob for more revenue, because buses have no choice to reroute in general and are forced to pay the extreme high toll.
> 
> ...


AAMOF, there are some routes, majorly the midnight N routes which operates between 0000 to 0530, had been rerouted due to this. Citybus' N11 and KMB's N368 (Formerly N968) rerouted to the (First) Cross Harbour Tunnel, instead of Western Cross Harbour Tunnel because the WCHT raise the tunnel toll.

All reroutes in HK have to be approved from the Transport Dep't, Bus companies and the District Boards where the routes are passing, if any one of them disagreed, no reroutes can be made.


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ And before N968 became N368, KMB changed the fleet from double decker to signle decker first to lower the tunnel cost as well.


----------



## ♣628.finst

*Hongkong double-decker buses (Built Before 1983)*

As an introduction, here are some videos:


----------



## hkskyline

*Faulty alternators blamed for same day bus blazes *
23 December 2008
Hong Kong Standard

A faulty alternator bearing has been blamed for the fire that gutted a Kowloon Motor Bus double-decker on Queen's Road East on December 10, according to preliminary investigation findings.

In its submission to the Legislative Council, the Transport Department said the failure was sudden and resulted in an abnormally high temperature, leading to the fire.

It said the bus, a 2-year-old Volvo model B9TL, was last inspected on November 14.

All 64 similar makes and models within the KMB fleet have now been checked and the company is in talks with Volvo as to whether or not the bearings need to be replaced earlier.

Meanwhile, the fire on a double- decker bus operated by Citybus on Stubbs Road on the same day has been put down to the sudden failure of the alternator mounting bracket.

The 11-year-old Citybus Dennis Dragon was last inspected roughly a month before the incident, on November 13, and no abnormalities were found.

Citybus has vowed to check all 222 similar makes and models by year's end, with 94 buses having been cleared so far.

The company is also in talks with the bus manufacturer on whether the mounting brackets can be improved.

``As always, Citybus conducts regular and thorough inspections on all buses to maintain them in the safest and most reliable condition in compliance with TD's requirements,'' a Citybus spokeswoman said, adding the company has set up a unit to investigate the cause of the incidents and to explore preventive measures. A KMB spokeswoman said the company had nothing to add to the Legco report.

In response to the accidents, all new buses purchased by operators will adopt engines of proven designs against potential fire hazards.

For existing buses, hoses will be re- routed away from heat sources while critical components that may prove to be fire hazards will be replaced.

Protective sleeves for oil hoses and electrical cables will also be retrofitted, while companies will also conduct reviews on fire and smoke hazards.

Professor Chow Wan-ki, director of Polytechnic University's research center for fire engineering said: ``The cause of the fire could be due to poor engine ventilation, coolant design or the [compact] design of the engine, but the frequency of [fires occurring] is still very low.''

He said it was unlikely the fires were the result of a structural flaw, adding the rate of incidents was statistically acceptable. ``If it were the same particular model that always caught fire, that's when red flags should be raised,'' Chow said.


----------



## hkskyline

By *HE6813* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ just realized there are "KMB" logos on the MTR buses.
so i guess the buses are operated by MTR, but mechanically maintained by KMB these days.
well... that's probably cheaper to pay KMB for service than maintain a small bus maintenance section within the corp.


----------



## allurban

EricIsHim said:


> ^^ just realized there are "KMB" logos on the MTR buses.
> so i guess the buses are operated by MTR, but mechanically maintained by KMB these days.
> well... that's probably cheaper to pay KMB for service than maintain a small bus maintenance section within the corp.


At first I thought this was a new KMB livery...but since you mentioned MTR buses...what areas are the MTR buses operating in? Also, Has MTR changed the Light Rail and KCRC feeder buses to the MTR livery?

Cheers, m


----------



## ♣628.finst

Photo courtesy of *Dennis Tang*

1991: 1969 Daimler E





































1992: 1969 Daimler E (Retired from service)


----------



## ♣628.finst

1985: Hong Kong, Mercedes Benz O305 Double Deck

http://www.dennistang.com/photos/kmb_me/ME1_68M.JPG

http://www.dennistang.com/photos/kmb_me/ME1_68M_3.JPG

http://www.dennistang.com/photos/kmb...le_Oct1985.jpg


----------



## EricIsHim

allurban said:


> At first I thought this was a new KMB livery...but since you mentioned MTR buses...what areas are the MTR buses operating in? Also, Has MTR changed the Light Rail and KCRC feeder buses to the MTR livery?
> 
> Cheers, m


MTR operates 19 railway feeder bus routes including 1 in Kowloon between Nam Cheong and East TST, 4 in the Tai Po area, and 14 in the Western NT (Yuen Long, Tin Shui Wai and Tuen Mun) area.
All the buses bodies colour remain the same as they were in the KCR era. Indeed the above pictures are the newest buses began service early this year, and maintain the original KCR colour.


----------



## hkth

allurban said:


> At first I thought this was a new KMB livery...but since you mentioned MTR buses...what areas are the MTR buses operating in? Also, Has MTR changed the Light Rail and KCRC feeder buses to the MTR livery?
> 
> Cheers, m





EricIsHim said:


> MTR operates 19 railway feeder bus routes including 1 in Kowloon between Nam Cheong and East TST, 4 in the Tai Po area, and 14 in the Western NT (Yuen Long, Tin Shui Wai and Tuen Mun) area.
> All the buses bodies colour remain the same as they were in the KCR era. Indeed the above pictures are the newest buses began service early this year, and maintain the original KCR colour.


If you say the newest model for MTR's Double Deckers, those Dennis Enviro 500 are. But if you say the newest buses, they aren't, it should be the Dennis Dart Enviro 200. You may view this link from HKiTalk for those new MTR Single Deckers.


----------



## Curry4Ever

hkskyline said:


> By *HE6813* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :



Indian Government take note - This is a bus!!


----------



## KSD101

The KMB logo appears on some MTR buses because of the very restrictive licensing issues in Hong Kong.

Originally the heavy rail feeder routes did not have any fare collection, so passengers travelled for free, so these routes operated as a non franchised free shuttle bus.

The introduction of Octopus equipment however presented an opportunity to start charging these bus passenger money, and those that then took the train would get a discount. However non franchised buses may not run routes where people may choose to only travel between intermediary stops, like travelling on Citybus 88R between Central and Wan Chai.

(Residential routes are different because these routes only serve housing estates and don't carry people on intermediate parts of the route)

So, in order to charge these fares, KMB are involved, because they are a franchised operator and can run this type of route. However the buses are pure MTR and still run on the MTR PSL, so it is one of those odd situations.

Stuart


----------



## hkskyline

By * MS‧5729 * from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## EricIsHim

The Ox bus is out.!!!


----------



## hkth

As there were many buses were on fire last year, some Legislative Concellors questioned to the Gov't.

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ13: Accidents of buses catching fire and bus maintenance


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB to phase out older buses *
16 January 2009
South China Morning Post

Kowloon Motor Bus intends to phase out within three years its 400-plus buses built before 1992 in favour of less polluting models.

The other main franchised bus operators, New World First Bus and Citybus, have pledged to phase out their 90 pre-1992 models - known as pre-Euro because they began operating before the European Union began setting emissions standards in 1992 - by 2012. They will also phase out more than 400 Euro I buses - which meet the EU's 1992 standards - by then.

KMB principal engineer Kane Shum Yuet-hung said although it operated 401 pre-Euro buses, they had long ago been upgraded to meet the Euro I standards. Likewise its 943 Euro I buses had been upgraded to meet the 1996 Euro II standards.

By next year, when fitting of particulate filters to its 1,675 Euro II and III buses was finished, the emissions of its fleet would be 90 per cent less than they were in 1992.

"After [this upgrade], I guarantee you will never again see black smoke coming from a bus exhaust pipe," Mr Shum said.

He said the Transport Department had approved its purchase of 145 Euro IV buses that met 2005 EU standards, delivery of which was expected this year. KMB would seek approval later to buy another 256 of the buses to complete the phase-out.

Pre-Euro and Euro I buses accounted for half the 100 tonnes of respirable suspended particles (RSPs) and nitrogen oxides franchised buses emitted in 2006. Euro IV buses emit 97 per cent less RSPs than pre-Euro buses, 61 per cent less nitrogen oxides and 81 per cent less hydrocarbons.

Meanwhile, opposition to another measure to improve air quality rose, with some taxi drivers threatening industrial action unless granted a hot-weather exemption from a proposed ban on idling engines.

But Secretary for the Environment Edward Yau Tang-wah told lawmakers that such an exemption would be unfair to pedestrians, who would feel uncomfortable inhaling engine exhaust on hot days.


----------



## hkskyline

By *HD7610* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/focus730


----------



## hkskyline

By * pkkp* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr278/FB4822/?start=all


----------



## hkskyline

*Pollution study points to dangers of 'canyon effect' *
2 February 2009
South China Morning Post

The "canyon effect" is to blame for the much higher level of ultrafine air pollutants at bus stops on "walled streets" in Central compared with those in more ventilated areas, a study has shown.

In one comparison, the number of pollutants nearly doubled. The canyon effect refers to the impact - such as poor ventilation and trapped heat - from the creation of canyon-like streets between walls of closely spaced tall buildings.

The study measured the number of ultrafine particles in every cubic centimetre of air, rather than the government's pollution-monitoring method that tracks the weight of larger particles in every cubic metre of air.

Ultrafine particles can be as tiny as 20 nanometres in diameter - 2,500 times smaller than the diameter of a human hair.

Although there are no international standards on acceptable levels of the number of ultrafine particles in the air, overseas studies have found they can penetrate directly into blood vessels and lung tissue, causing harm. Many scientists believe they may be the most harmful form of air pollution.

The Hong Kong study was conducted last year by students at the University of Science and Technology. They found the air at bus stops at sites between walls of buildings on streets with heavy traffic had more ultrafine pollutants than that at bus stops in open spaces, seaward streets and indoors.

The number of particles at the two eastbound bus stops outside Wing Lung Bank and the old Hang Seng building at Des Voeux Road Central were on average 90 per cent and 75 per cent higher than at the bus stop outside Statue Square in Central.

Measurements were taken during evening peak hours on six days between September and December.

Between 48,000 and 137,000 particles were recorded at the Wing Lung Bankbus stop, between 63,000 and 100,000 at the old Hang Seng Bank building bus stop, and a range of 22,000 to 82,000 at the Statue Square bus stop. For comparison, a benchmark reading of 20,000 was recorded at the researchers' Sai Kung campus on a clear and fine summer day.

Des Voeux Road Central is surrounded by buildings on both sides while the Statue Square stop has more open space in its vicinity, although more buses pass by the square.

"The findings strongly suggest the presence of the canyon effect in Central," said Lau Ngai-ting, the project's supervisor. "The number of particles one inhales in the streets would be astronomical."

He said that while the readings might have varied with changing weather conditions and ambient pollution levels, he believed poor ventilation contributed to higher pollution levels on the streets. Heavy traffic, such as buses running on large diesel engines, was the key source of ultrafine particles, he said.

Researchers also measured particle levels along three different walking routes between Des Voeux Road Central and Statue Square.

On all three routes, the reading showed high levels of pollutants - hitting a high of 180,000 at one point on the road - but fell below 10,000 in elevated walkways, mall corridors and underground rail stations, where ventilation was better.

Adrien Chen Kam-cheuk, a chemical and environmental engineering student who initiated the study, said: "Going above ground or underground seems to be a more desirable way for commuters to avoid street-level pollution."

Mr Lau said regulating traffic through such means as electronic road pricing or low-emission zones might help reduce the pollution level.


----------



## hkth

Year of the Ox Buses from Citybus and NWFB from their webpage


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s530.photobucket.com/albums/dd347/KG4055_70x/800x600/


----------



## hkskyline

*Drive launched for higher pay from bus firms *
12 February 2009
Hong Kong Standard

A transport union is pressing two bus companies to hand out pay rises of 5-7.5 percent to its 18,000 members.

Unionists claim that such an award would cost the firms less than HK$100 million each.

The Motor Transport Workers General Union made the demand despite the economic meltdown that has hit businesses, forcing some to sack staff and cut salaries.

But New World Bus and Citybus ``are capable of paying higher salaries,'' union vice chairman Chung Kin-wah claimed yesterday. He recalled that bus companies had promised to be generous with pay rises once the price of oil had fallen from an all-time high.

But the firms have still not raised salaries _ although oil is now around US$40 (HK$312) a barrel after rising to more than US$140 last year.

Chung said the current financial turmoil has had only a slight effect on the bus companies as passenger volume has been increasing from time to time.

``We hope the two bus companies can be the first to respond to the financial secretary's call and unite to fight the financial tsunami,'' Chung said.

It is expected more than 18,000 employees would be in line for a pay rise if negotiations are successful.

Employees of New World Bus Services and Citybus Services have already sent in pay-rise applications to management.

Negotiations with New World Bus will start in April.

Chung said the union would consider a strike if its demands are rejected. But ``we hope to solve the problem as soon as possible, and we certainly do not want to cause any inconvenience for passengers.''

The average monthly salary of a bus driver is HK$11,000. Suggested pay rises would be in the HK$550-HK$750 range.


----------



## Skybean

hkskyline said:


> The average monthly salary of a bus driver is HK$11,000.


Is that a livable salary? $22,000 CAD/ year. That seems very low to me.


----------



## hkskyline

Skybean said:


> Is that a livable salary? $22,000 CAD/ year. That seems very low to me.


That's a very typical salary for less-educated workers. Even university graduates average around there these days when they first leave school. Some want to work in the mainland these days with the financial crisis locally, but then, they pay $2-3k a month up there.


----------



## KSD101

hkskyline said:


> That's a very typical salary for less-educated workers. Even university graduates average around there these days when they first leave school. Some want to work in the mainland these days with the financial crisis locally, but then, they pay $2-3k a month up there.


The cost of living can be quite cheap in HK unless you want a high standard of living.

I would also say that HK bus drivers work pretty hard for this salary, especially considering the hours and responsibilities they have.

Stuart


----------



## HSBC

hkskyline said:


> That's a very typical salary for less-educated workers. Even university graduates average around there these days when they first leave school. Some want to work in the mainland these days with the financial crisis locally, but then, they pay $2-3k a month up there.



But then as you said, it's only an average salary for bus drivers. I guess it would be higher if you are already a very experienced driver.


----------



## hkskyline

*Checks not tight enough, statistics chief admits *
17 April 2009
South China Morning Post

The census and statistics chief has admitted that the department's quality checking system is not tight enough after staff miscalculated wage figures used in the bus fare adjustment formula.

Commissioner for Census and Statistics Fung Hing-wang said yesterday the census and survey officer - who was responsible for using wage figures provided by more than 100 companies to calculate the nominal wage indices for transport workers - made a mistake when she did a manual calculation. The error was related to the calculation of allowances.

"For example the allowance [figures] should have been obtained by multiplying by 30 days instead of 10 days, it's more or less like that," Mr Fung said. He said the officer and a colleague checked the calculation, but both did not realise the error. "We have checking procedures but [the system] is not tight enough," he said.

The formula that determines bus fares is calculated after taking into account the composite consumer price index, nominal wage indices for transport workers and the operator's productivity rate.

Mr Fung and his colleagues felt sorry that the incident had affected the public, he said, and the officer involved felt guilty and unhappy.

The miscalculated wage figures were used in the fare-adjustment formula. Last month, the government said the formula produced an outcome of minus 3.03 - which is above the trigger threshold of minus 2 for a bus fare cut. But it issued a correction on Wednesday that the calculation should have been minus 1.26, which was too small to trigger a fare review. The negative figure of 3.03 was equivalent to a fare cut of 15 HK cents.

Considering the officer involved has years of experience, Mr Fung said he was surprised by the mistake.

The statistics department would improve the system by reducing manual calculation and enhancing checks, Mr Fung said. It was also hoped teams would cross-check data as well as let more senior staff review calculations if there were big discrepancies.

"The way that we immediately announced that the figures were wrong and have rectified the mistake shows our sincerity and integrity," he said. "The public {hellip} can be assured that in future, all data that we collect and the statistics that we compile will be even more reliable."

Mr Fung said the department realised the error after releasing the data, instead of being pressured by bus companies. But he admitted that First Bus and Citybus had inquired about the calculation.

Philip Yu Leung-ho, associate professor at the University of Hong Kong's statistics department, believed the improvement measures could reduce the chances of errors, but "staff should also increase their data sense and cannot skip the review process because they think someone is reliable".


----------



## hkth

KMB Press Release:
KMB Celebrates the 60th Anniversary of Hong Kong’s First Double-deck Bus

Retirement of the First Euro I Bus in Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong launches free online search for transport routes *

HONG KONG, April 28 (Xinhua) -- Transport authorities in Hong Kong on Tuesday launched a free online search system that leads to search results on public transport point-to-point route covering different modes of public transport. 

"People can now make better choices for pre-trip planning by searching the possible routes based on the number of interchanges, the fare, estimated journey time and preferred transport mode," the Transport Department of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (HKSAR) government said upon launching the service. 

The new service is available at official website of the Transport Department at www.td.gov.hk. 

The HKSAR government said it was hoping for the free online search system to provide motorists with useful information and help encourage more use of public transport. 

Most online point-to-point route search services available in Hong Kong now provide information on a single mode of transport, said Tsang King-man, Assistant Commissioner for Transport of the HKSAR government.


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/tst


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s659.photobucket.com/albums/uu311/KC8460/


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ18: Wheelchair accessible low-floor buses


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.fotop.net/uku


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://s637.photobucket.com/albums/uu94/98555099/


----------



## Sher

Some of my hk bus pics:































































































































:cheers:


----------



## hkth

2 New Euro IV Emittion Standard Dennis Enviro 12M Citybus hit the road! kay: They are 8110 and 8111 and they were built by Wuzhoulong in Shenzhen, which is cooperate with Dennis Alexander. They Temporary run on Route 102.

Links from HKiTalk:

Posted by isws

Inside 8110, posted by on11358

Both buses AREN'T use straight stairs.

Another Link from ckayiu531


----------



## hkskyline

Sher said:


> Some of my hk bus pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Your photos are so crisp and sharp. How do you set your camera?


----------



## hkth

Gov't Press Release:
LCQ7: Impact of the Bus Service Rationalisation Plan

LCQ20: Emission reduction measures for franchised bus


----------



## Sher

hkskyline said:


> Your photos are so crisp and sharp. How do you set your camera?


stop breathing and press the shutter! 
.. and i use photoshop! :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

*Smoke-belchers face city ban*
15 May 2009
Hong Kong Standard

About 2,000 older and more polluting franchised buses will be banned from busy districts like Causeway Bay, Central and Mong Kok in a pilot program to improve roadside air quality.

Although the districts have yet to be identified, undersecretary for the environment Kitty Poon Kit said the government would roll out the program's framework by the beginning of next year following discussions with bus companies.

The program could affect around 130 of the 400 routes in busy corridors serviced by Kowloon Motor Bus which has around 3,900 buses, a spokeswoman said.

According to Citybus and New World First Bus company website, roughly 114 routes serving the busy areas could also be affected.

Poon said the government would be studying overseas examples, whether bus companies have a sufficient number of less- polluting buses to service the zones, and whether the scheme will be a full-time fixture or only for certain hours.

According to the department, restricting older buses from entering busy corridors such as Yee Wo Street in Causeway Bay, Des Veoux Road Central and Mong Kok's stretch of Nathan Road could reduce emissions of respirable suspended particulates and nitrogen oxides by 20 percent and 10 percent respectively. The chairman of the Legislative Council's subcommittee on Improving Air Quality, Audrey Eu Yuet-mee, suggested the pilot program include other vehicles, adding, ``You can't call it a low emission zone if other smoky vehicles go in.''

According to a government-commissioned consultancy report on improving air quality, banning pre-Euro and Euro I through Euro III commercial vehicles from low emission zones will cost HK$3.696 billion but will bring benefits amounting to HK$2.586 billion.

The administration is also launching a public consultation on the extension of a HK$3.2 billion one-off subsidy for vehicle owners to replace pre-Euro and Euro I diesel commercial vehicles with Euro IV or better models to include franchised buses.

The three-month air quality recommendation public consultation will look into the introduction of natural-gas-powered buses.

The vehicle replacement scheme, which expires on March 31 next year and which has seen just under 11,000 applicants so far, still has HK$2.7 billion remaining.

According to Environmental Protection deputy director Carlson Chan Ka-shun, the scheme has so far covered 30 percent of the city's worst polluting lorry fleet, with some 26,000 pre-Euro and 16,000 Euro I commercial vehicles still remaining.

Lawmakers have suggested the government increase the 12 percent to 18 percent subsidy or buy out the remaining lorries to speed their retirement, but Chan warned such a move would not be financially prudent.

Chan said about 6,000 to 7,000 of those lorries retire voluntarily and are sent to scrap every year. A buyout would mean buying more than 6,500 lorries, costing taxpayers HK$700 million to HK$800 million.


----------



## EricIsHim

Banning Pre-Euro through Euro III diesel vehicles from the busy street is like asking Citybus to replace its entire fleet before continuation of services. 

Not against the plan, but that's better to do it in stages to reach the Euro IV and beyond only.


----------



## hkskyline

By *~追~* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## dale88

Always like the Dennis Enviro 500! Good pictures.


----------



## hkth

Volvo Press Release:
Order for 100 Volvo buses in Hong Kong('s KMB)

-- I was quite surprised that KMB order 12-meter single deckers.


----------



## EricIsHim

May be the 40 single deck are to replace the old Mitshibushi that are still in service?
The Mitshibushi are high floor, sit only ~50, and very difficult for the 10-15 allowable standing passengers.
I am sure these new buses will actually increase the capacity rather than decrease.

But is this the first group of EURO V buses to be in HK?


----------



## hkskyline

By *GX7205* from a Hong Kong bus forum :



















By *HD 9056* :


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ I really like this ad. It looks so sharp on the Enviro.


----------



## hkskyline

By *GN4157* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## KSD101

EricIsHim said:


> May be the 40 single deck are to replace the old Mitshibushi that are still in service?
> The Mitshibushi are high floor, sit only ~50, and very difficult for the 10-15 allowable standing passengers.
> I am sure these new buses will actually increase the capacity rather than decrease.
> 
> But is this the first group of EURO V buses to be in HK?


I think low capacity means routes without much business, rather than the bus itself.

It seems odd that KMB would be buying the expensive Wrights buses in the current climate, unless they got a very good deal! ADL, who are well known for being cheapest don't seem to have got a look in.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## KSD101

Sorry, forgot to say they are not the first Euro V buses.

That one is a Volvo/Alexander running on route B1.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## aznichiro115

KSD101 said:


> Sorry, forgot to say they are not the first Euro V buses.
> 
> That one is a Volvo/Alexander running on route B1.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stuart


are u refering to ATEU1 isn't that Euro IV?


----------



## Leyland

Sher said:


> Some of my hk bus pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


I like this Dennis Dragon meets Volvo S3V. Perfect moment getting the two in a picture and the shoot is very clear. May I know where and what camera you used?


----------



## KSD101

aznichiro115 said:


> are u refering to ATEU1 isn't that Euro IV?


They definitely have a Euro V decker, it was at their Bus Captain of the Year show. Not sure if it is ATEU1 or not.

Stuart


----------



## EricIsHim

KSD101 said:


> They definitely have a Euro V decker, it was at their Bus Captain of the Year show. Not sure if it is ATEU1 or not.
> 
> Stuart


Did a little research...

Indeed ATEU1 has an EURO V engine running on B1 now, but it's a retrofit.
ATEU1 imported with an EURO IV engine, and then replaced with an EURO V earlier this year.
(KMB's Press Release)

So these group of buses are the first complete purchase with the EURO V standard engine.


----------



## hkskyline

By *↗WiNd↙* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## KSD101

EricIsHim said:


> Did a little research...
> 
> Indeed ATEU1 has an EURO V engine running on B1 now, but it's a retrofit.
> ATEU1 imported with an EURO IV engine, and then replaced with an EURO V earlier this year.
> (KMB's Press Release)
> 
> So these group of buses are the first complete purchase with the EURO V standard engine.


Thanks for the clarification :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *HT1541* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Young joyriders take double-decker for spin *
21 June 2009
South China Morning Post

The YouTube clip lasted only 45 seconds yet it was all driver Keung Ting-yuen had to see to realise the menace of teenagers joyriding in buses had returned to the city's streets.

In October 2006, five KMB double-deckers were stolen in a suspected mass joyride from depots at Tuen Mun, Kwai Hing and Kwai Fong. All five buses were eventually retrieved undamaged.

The YouTube clip, uploaded on Thursday, shows a youngster in a baseball cap behind the wheel of a double-decker with at least two male accomplices heard yelling instructions beside him.

The footage, which was removed from the site last night, showed the joyriders taking the bus from a terminus, making several turns and returning to the station. Fortunately there was not much traffic in the area.

"The wheel handling is awkward," Mr Keung said after watching the clip. "He may know how to drive but he is definitely not a professional and trained bus driver. He is an amateur on a joyride."

Mr Keung, secretary of the KMB branch of the Motor Transport Workers General Union, said a driver may have forgotten to remove his keys from the vehicle. "It's not too difficult to start up a bus if the key is there," he said. He believed the joyride took place at the Mong Kok East railway station bus terminus.

Kowloon Motor Bus runs eight routes from the terminus, according to its website.

In response to the clip, a KMB spokeswoman said the company could not identify whether the bus was one of its vehicles, and it had not received a report of a missing bus.

A spokeswoman for Citybus and New World First Bus said they had not had any reports of unauthorised use of buses in the past few days, adding that starting a bus involved several procedures.

A police spokesman said no reports had been received but they would investigate.

A KMB double-decker was seriously damaged in a midnight joyride in December 2004 when it mowed down two lamp posts and a 10-metre stretch of railings in Tuen Mun.


----------



## hkskyline

By *70M* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *KR6870* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *★ｇem fung. . .* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## davsot

don't you guys think the ads on the buses are really cool?

Though the Replay on the front is a little overkill. 

Would love to see these babies in action.


----------



## hkskyline

By *★ｇem fung. . .* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkth

New MTR Buses hit the road! They're Dennis Enviro 500. kay: 

Photo Link from HKiTalk, Posted by 1081


----------



## EricIsHim

^^ Looks awful in term of colouring...


----------



## hkskyline

By *GX7205* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected]* from HKADB :


----------



## hkskyline

*Forgot your wheelchair on the bus? KMB ensures all is not lost *
20 August 2009
SCMP

Wheelchairs, figures of the Buddhist goddess of mercy Kwun Yum and wigs are among 4,000 items left behind on buses each month, according to KMB. But since January an electronic lost-property management system launched by the bus company has been helping reunite owners with their property.

By July, it had handled about 1,700 cases of lost property a month. The monthly total of items handled, since passengers sometimes leave more than one item at a time, came to more than 4,000.

The Octopus card was the object most commonly left behind, constituting 13 per cent of the total, Wong Hon-chuen, operations manager of KMB's Lai Chi Kok depot, said.

Hong Kong dollars, purses and mobile phones followed, at 10, 9 and 8 per cent of the total respectively. Hong Kong identity cards ranked fifth, at 7 per cent.

Bulky items did not make it to the top of the list, but they are also commonly seen by staff from the lost-property section. They include baby strollers, fishing rods, drills and computer circuitry.

There are musical instruments, including violins and erhu. Wheelchairs and walking sticks were also among the forgotten items.

Mr Wong recalled some happy reunions.

In 2005, a retired man had left his camera, in which were photos taken during a trip before his health deteriorated.

In another case, a woman left a laptop belonging to her company on a bus. The relieved employee drew a cartoon thanking KMB staff when she recovered it.

Since the launch of the electronic system, about 70 to 80 per cent of items have found their way back into owners' hands. Previously, KMB did not even record figures.

Lost property records of all depots and bus terminuses are put into the system, and staff can locate items within a few seconds.

Previously, records of lost items were handwritten, and various depots kept different records. Passengers who had travelled on more than one bus before noticing they had lost property had to wait for KMB staff to search records at different depots.

On the first day after losing an item, a passenger should contact a terminus supervisor. Supervisors keep lost items for a day before sending them to the lost-property management team. People can also call KMB's hotline, 2745 4466, to retrieve lost property.


----------



## hkskyline

*Time to cut the number of buses on our roads *
24 August 2009
South China Morning Post

Bus travel in Hong Kong is like no other city in the world. Well-serviced routes mean that waits at stops are generally no more than a few minutes. But buses are also the most congesting and polluting vehicles in the transport network and the government has long been trying to ensure that there are not too many on the roads. An analysis by this newspaper has found that the success so far has been dismal.

A decade of discussion and programmes have caused only a minimal drop in the number of buses and routes on our busiest roads. Just 0.972 per cent of trips were cut last year on the main thoroughfares of Central, Causeway Bay and Mong Kok. This was higher than for the two previous years and about a third of the figure for the best on record, 2005. Such data augers poorly for the government's recently announced proposal that there be a further 10 per cent cut to improve the quality of roadside air.

Suspended particles are the most harmful part of air pollution to health. They cause all manner of ailments, from breathing difficulties to lung tissue damage. Diesel-fuelled buses cause 6 per cent of this type of pollution in our city. The streets of Central, Causeway Bay and Mong Kok are the worst affected.

Reducing the number of buses on the roads of these districts is an obvious way of improving air quality. Gridlock at peak travel times would be lessened. The government said in its recently released air quality objectives review that the approach was also a highly cost-effective way of tackling pollution. Despite the benefits, our research proves that this is easier said than done.

Implementation has been limited by the conflicting interests of bus companies, commuters, district politicians and rail operators. They have been reluctant to back rail interchanges, fewer buses on routes serving our most polluted areas, and bans. Authorities, conscious of their lack of a popular mandate to make decisions, invariably give each interest group the power of veto. The result is that buses travelling along Nathan Road in Tsim Sha Tsui, Yee Wo Street in Causeway Bay and Connaught, Des Voeux and Queen's roads in Central nearing their destinations are usually three-quarters empty. Generally, the routes they are on run beside an MTR line. People working and shopping in the areas are consequently exposed to more dangerous levels of pollution than should be the case.

The same pattern applies to the majority of government policies. It is why the ban on smoking in public places and the levy on plastic bags took so long to move from community discussion to legislation - and even then, being slowly put into effect in stages. We have it to thank for inaction on idling vehicle engines, an electronic road pricing system, household waste recycling and the drawing up of a harbourside development plan, among much else. If we cannot make a decision as simple as cutting bus traffic in busy and polluted areas, how can more challenging issues like health care and taxation reform be broached?

The lack of progress is no single person or group's fault. Each has its reasons for maintaining the status quo. Regardless, though, these interests cannot get in the way of the common good. The community as a whole has to be served.

Delay, watering-down and inaction are no way to govern Hong Kong. Our city has pressing needs. Authorities have for too long let the interests of a minority get in the way of community ones. A simple place to start in changing their approach is to ensure that fewer buses clog and pollute our busiest streets.


----------



## NCT

If Hong Kong authorities are genuinely trying to reduce the number of buses on the roads, as claimed by the article in post 336, then there is something seriously wrong with their head.

They should be congratulating themselves that buses are well used in Hong Kong, and that there aren't that many more *cars* on the roads which are far more responsible for pollution and congestion.


----------



## EricIsHim

NCT said:


> If Hong Kong authorities are genuinely trying to reduce the number of buses on the roads, as claimed by the article in post 336, then there is something seriously wrong with their head.
> 
> They should be congratulating themselves that buses are well used in Hong Kong, and that there aren't that many more *cars* on the roads which are far more responsible for pollution and congestion.


The density of buses in HK has reached a point where there are a lot of duplicated routes, and empty vehicles running on the same road, causing congestion for the buses themselves. The congestion then leads to more serious road side pollution due to these idling heavy diesel engines. 

Yes, congestion is caused by public buses, not cars or lorries in some part of HK.
It is somewhat unique compares to other cities around the world.


----------



## NCT

I've never been to Hong Kong so I can only talk in general terms here.

As for route duplication and bus jams (phenomena not limited to Hong Kong - in fact London and Shanghai suffer from these problems too), they should be tackled and branded specifically, with emphasis on 'more efficient use of resources'. The way the above article was worded was as though the authorities were trying to cut the number of buses for the sake of doing so or beyond what is necessary. Of course it could just be a case of bad choice of words in the article.

From my observation of HK buses and anecdotal evidence, they seem to be generally very well used, quite possibly better used than London Buses. Do I sense a storm in a tea-cup there.


----------



## EricIsHim

NCT said:


> I've never been to Hong Kong so I can only talk in general terms here.
> 
> As for route duplication and bus jams (phenomena not limited to Hong Kong - in fact London and Shanghai suffer from these problems too), they should be tackled and branded specifically, with emphasis on 'more efficient use of resources'. The way the above article was worded was as though the authorities were trying to cut the number of buses for the sake of doing so or beyond what is necessary. Of course it could just be a case of bad choice of words in the article.
> 
> From my observation of HK buses and anecdotal evidence, they seem to be generally very well used, quite possibly better used than London Buses. Do I sense a storm in a tea-cup there.


The government way to see this is to better allocate resource for better efficiency, so to reduce pollution.

In reality, it isn't just a case of resource and efficiency.
It's also a case of competition between bus operators, and transport modes.
Bus operators compete with each other to put as much vehicles as possible out on the road to maximize profit. It has added many point-to-point routes with very high frequency services, and many empty vehicles on the road.

On the other hands, the operators also compete with the MTR.
The government wants to reduce the cross districts point-to-point routes, and convert the extra buses into feeder bus for the rail. This reduces the number of buses going into the prime area. However, as stated in the article, it's in opposition by the operators and the district council. The operators are in oppose to the rail monopoly; and the district council is in favour with the more direct transport service in addition to the rail.

From a passenger point of view, bus service in HK is indeed better than many places around the world. They are relatively comfortable, low cost, and frequent service.


----------



## NCT

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I would imagine that the MTR is generally well used and that there is little capacity for extra passengers (those who previously use the bus for example).

As for companies competing against each other, I'm quite surprised that Hong Kong hasn't got a more regulated bus market, like that in London for example. If the government is the main decision maker over routes and fares then you could end up with much more efficient allocation of resources and a more systematic fare structure.


----------



## EricIsHim

NCT said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I would imagine that the MTR is generally well used and that there is little capacity for extra passengers (those who previously use the bus for example).
> 
> As for companies competing against each other, I'm quite surprised that Hong Kong hasn't got a more regulated bus market, like that in London for example. If the government is the main decision maker over routes and fares then you could end up with much more efficient allocation of resources and a more systematic fare structure.


The MTR is well used, but there are still reserved capacity, especially in the outskirt locations, except at a few very popular stations. But since HK is extremely dense, the population is enough to support the public transportation operation without the government subsidizing directly.
They are all making profit, no one is in deficit.

Regular bus services in HK is franchised to the few operators. The government does regulate the use of vehicles, frequency, routes and fare, but the operator can request to adjust and subject to the district council and/or government approval.

It is always easy to establish new route, but very difficult to take service away. As also mentioned in the article, it's a more politic decision by the district council members, rather than operation/planning/financial decision by the operators or the top government authorities.


----------



## NCT

Thanks for the explanation Eric.

I guess that even though bus routes might parallel MTR lines for significant proportions, there is still enough differentiation between the two in terms of distance between stations/stop (convenience) and fares (I would suspect that bus fares are cheaper than MTR fares?). Therefore having bus routes become mere feeder services is easier said than done IMO.

In any case Hong Kong has one of the best public transport systems in the world!


----------



## hkskyline

Many bus fares, especially in longer-distance routes, now cost more than the MTR. This is especially true for cross-harbour routes between Hong Kong Island and Kowloon. Following the merger between MTR and KCR, cross-harbour subway fares were drastically reduced especially for suburban routes. 

Nevertheless, many still prefer buses since they can sit down comfortably and they go point-to-point.


----------



## EricIsHim

NCT said:


> Thanks for the explanation Eric.
> 
> I guess that even though bus routes might parallel MTR lines for significant proportions, there is still enough differentiation between the two in terms of distance between stations/stop (convenience) and fares (I would suspect that bus fares are cheaper than MTR fares?). Therefore having bus routes become mere feeder services is easier said than done IMO.
> 
> In any case Hong Kong has one of the best public transport systems in the world!


It isn't a "might" that bus route parallel with MTR, they are actually in parallel.
But it's about convenience. Point-to-point routes offer direct services almost anywhere to elsewhere in a timely manner, even in long distance. Unlike other cities where long distance routes may just be a feeder bus for rail, and would take forever to ride.

The big advantage is the fast p2p routes is it does not require transfer from route to route, or even modes, which HK people hate to do so. The disadvantage is it does not maximize the usage of every single bus or every single train.

If there is a choice to travel from point A to B at about the same cost by either a direct bus, or MTR which requires one transfer of route, many HK people would still prefer the direct bus, unless s/he doesn't know that route exists.

In terms of fare, both are about the same. In some routes, bus can be cheaper than the MTR; but in some routes, it may vice versa. Majority of services aren't one fare for all, or calculated base on zones, but very closely related to the actual route distance (not the passenger travel distance. )

Moreover, buses and rail are only two of the many modes that are in direct competition in public transportation. There are still taxis, minibuses, ferries and the trams.


----------



## hkskyline

By *GX7205* from a Hong Kong bus forum :



















By *KR6870* :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus operators fail to give fare discounts *
1 September 2009
South China Morning Post

Two bus operators have failed to give promised discounts worth HK$17,000 to 2,766 passengers in the past seven years, an investigation prompted by a passenger's inquiry has found.

Citybus and its sister company, New World First Bus, said they had identified 3,774 cases, involving 2,766 Octopus cards, of failure to offer the Same Day Return discount or Bus-Bus Interchange discount.

An activist monitoring public transport said the government should set up a panel to regularly check for charging errors.

"The problem {hellip} is probably much bigger than revealed in recent investigations," said Richard Tsoi Yiu-cheong, chairman of the Coalition to Monitor Public Transport and Utilities. "There are a lack of mechanisms for {hellip} checks against overcharging. We can't rely on operators to investigate their own mistakes."

He said an online database should be created for Octopus cardholders to easily check their records of transactions. A query in August last year by a woman who was not given the Bus-Bus Interchange discount for a trip on Citybus Route 926X led to the inquiry.

The two operators said their investigative team had traced back to 2003 failures to provide the two types of discounts, identifying overcharging of about HK$17,000, which they said would be refunded. The major affected routes were 2A, 6, 73, 788, 962, 969 and E23.

They said the problem lay in the fare discount calculation software, adding that the probability of such a failure was less than two cases in every million transactions.

The operators apologised and offered to refund double the overcharged amount.

All the affected Octopus card numbers have been listed at www.nwstbus.com.hk.


----------



## ♣628.finst

Source: www.discuss.com.hk

Driver's feedback on HK Buses

Original:

LEYLAND OLYMPIAN--油門超輕, 行程超短, 但迫力超重, 完全唔合"比例"; 吉蘭控油都算OK, 但老虎頭會好難就, 一掂油架車會標住走;

DENNIS DRAGON--油門同迫力既力度尚算平衡, 但都屬於回彈力強, 揸一日都幾攰;

VOLVO SERIES--基本上所有VOLVO操控都十分接近, 亦似私家車, 勞動強度較低, 唯一有唔同既係用CUMMINS引擎款式, 加速會較"癲"; 揸B10M時感覺架車大架左, 而B12又覺得細架左;

LEYLAND VICTORY II--油門板行程長, 所以雞車可以比少少油, 用低轉數前進; 香港所有巴士車款, 小弟覺得雞車最好玩!!!

DENNIS JUBILANT--最辛苦: 1.軑艙窄, 2.熱, 超熱! 減肥一流!!! 架車又"凳"......

DART--冇力, 開得快成架車都好震;

LANCE--引擎聲, 操控似揸大車, 但速度唔似, 而且成架車都好似好單薄, 一過氹連堂軑都左搖右擺;

MCW--軑感輕, 油門輕, 迫力輕, 不過唔夠軑;

SCANIA N113--好好揸, 同VOLVO有得比;

TRIDENT--比DRAGON文明, 各種操控冇以前咁彈, 唯早版TRIDENT好容易推頭, 所以唔可以急劈彎;

手掣冇跟車款, 所以只分大, 細, VOLVO款同TRIDENT款; 唔使講, VOLVO款最輕最好用, TRIDENT款有D實, 需要少少拉力; 而OLYMPIAN既細手掣都要用D力, 但勉強可以接受; 最難用係DRAGON大手掣, 回彈力特強, 試過甩手比個掣彈親隻中指......

Translation (To be finished)

LEYLAND OLYMPIAN: The acceleration pedals are light. (?) The brakes are heavy. Those fitted with Gardner engine (Earlier series manufactured in 1980s, the non air-con ones) has acceptable acceleration control. However, those fitted with Cummins engine (1990s, non air-con or air-con) has mediocre acceleration control.

DENNIS DRAGON: Poor design of handbrakes. Excessive fatigue are frequent amongst drivers of DENNIS DRAGON.


----------



## ♣628.finst

VOLVO SERIES (INCLUDING B10M, OLYMPIAN, B12) : The best driving performance amongst all HK buses.

LEYLAND VICTORY II: Long (? ) of the acceleration pedals, the most interesting ones for drivers. 

628's Note: LEYLAND VICTORY II is not the most comfortable to drive at all. The driver may find it interesting to have such long (?) acceleration pedals. (I don't understand that Chinese word "行程" in this context) The suspension system of LEYLAND VICTORY II was notorious. Most of LEYLAND VICTORY II retired earlier than their DENNIS JUBILANT counterparts, which are the worst for HK buses built after 1978.


----------



## EricIsHim

♣628.finst;42269350 said:


> VOLVO SERIES (INCLUDING B10M, OLYMPIAN, B12) : The best driving performance amongst all HK buses.
> 
> LEYLAND VICTORY II: Long (? ) of the acceleration pedals, the most interesting ones for drivers.
> 
> 628's Note: LEYLAND VICTORY II is not the most comfortable to drive at all. The driver may find it interesting to have such long (?) acceleration pedals. (I don't understand that Chinese word "行程" in this context) The suspension system of LEYLAND VICTORY II was notorious. Most of LEYLAND VICTORY II retired earlier than their DENNIS JUBILANT counterparts, which are the worst for HK buses built after 1978.


I love the Victory II, it's still the best bus IMO, despite its high flip over rate. :nuts:
KMB did retire its Victory fleet before the Dennis Jubilant, but it's vice versa in NWFB/CMB.
It's climbing and maneuver ability in the hilly terrain of HKI was just superior.
No another model can even comes close.
Too bad they aren't in service anymore.

p.s. I think the sentence you don't fully understand just means "Extended gas pedal." The pedal is about a foot long, but the pivot point is closer to the bottom part which act like a lever.


----------



## Skybean




----------



## hkskyline

By *EY607* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *~『 Mr . G.Ｅ.M. 』~* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *.林峰. * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Opinion : Put green buses in all districts*
21 September 2010
SCMP

I am in total support of the decision by KMB to try out an electric green bus.

The company says that the bus will have zero emissions. It has leased the bus from a company in Shanghai for six months to see how it performs on Hong Kong's roads, and then it plans to have it as part of the bus fleet.

This super-capacitor system has a number of advantages. It can be recharged in short bursts at regular intervals without damaging the battery. Also, because of the system there is no danger of it running out of electricity while on its route.

Green buses can help reduce air pollution levels in Hong Kong. We have a problem with our poor air quality. Some people are falling ill with respiratory diseases and we need to see a reduction in emissions generated by our traffic.

If these buses are eventually operating in all the districts of Hong Kong, then I think we will see better air.

We cannot ignore the greenhouse effect. Citizens can actually feel temperatures rising in Hong Kong. Widespread use of electric buses can led to a reduction in greenhouse gases.

They are more environmentally friendly than burning fossil fuels. With the global warming problem getting more serious, we have to take action. We should welcome these environmentally friendly buses in Hong Kong, and I hope that we will eventually see them on all routes in the city.

Ko Chin-hung, Tsuen Wan


----------



## hkskyline

*More bus terminals will be smoke-free zones from December 1*
11 November 2010
South China Morning Post

Smoking will be banned in more bus terminals after an extension to regulations comes into force on December 1.

No-smoking zones will be increased to cover 129 open-air and two covered public transport facilities, according to the Tobacco Control Office. Smoking was banned in 48 covered public transport areas from September last year.

Workers will soon install no-smoking signs and floor plans at the sites involved. A city-wide publicity campaign will warn smokers not to light up in the areas.

Dr Raymond Ho Lei-ming, who heads the Tobacco Control Office, said white lines would border the areas to avoid confusion.

Smoke-free ambassadors would be stationed at the new zones for a month to tell people in neighbourhoods about the new policy.

Ho said up to HK$7 million was spent on the extension to no-smoking areas. The list of no-smoking places and maps are available on the office's website. People can also read copies at the office's resource centre and at the Land Registry.

Some 140 people were fined HK$1,500 each for smoking in 48 covered transport facilities in September. A total of 5,800 fixed-penalty tickets were handed out in the first nine months of the year to people smoking in no-smoking areas. They paid HK$8.7 million in fines.

Of these penalties, 1,630 were handed out in game centres, 980 in shops and shopping malls, 520 in restaurants, 440 in markets, 320 in parks, and 1,900 in other places such as stairways, car parks and public toilets.

There are more than 700,000 smokers in Hong Kong - fewer than half the number 20 years ago. One in five men and one in 28 women smoke.

The Tobacco Control Office is looking at ways to encourage people to give up the habit, including having more no-smoking zones, making shop owners responsible, and raising tobacco duty. Ho said increasing the tobacco duty was the most effective method. "We would like to see the cigarette duty raised next year."


----------



## hkskyline

By * Tridentlam* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/hpicckcy/my_favourites_since_2007&page=all


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB asks for 10 times official rate*
27 November 2010
South China Morning Post

A fare rise of 8.6 per cent that Kowloon Motor Bus applied for in July - which if granted would take effect from January 1 - is almost 10 times the amount a government formula shows to be justifiable.

Deputy Secretary for Transport and Housing Rebecca Pun Ting-ting told a meeting yesterday of the Legislative Council transport panel that the fare adjustment formula, taking into account wage and composite consumer price indices for June, gave a figure of 0.9 per cent.

But she said this was not the final figure and was not the only factor the government would consider while assessing the application - soaring fuel prices would be another.

In 2008, KMB applied for a nine per cent rise in fares when the government's indicated rate was 4.67 per cent. Eventually, the administration approved a 4.5 per cent increase.

The company and its sister, the Long Win Bus Company, submitted applications on July 30 this year for fare increases of 8.6 per cent and 7.4 per cent respectively. KMB managing director Edmond Ho Tat-man said the fare increase was necessary because of soaring fuel prices, the purchase of 538 new buses, pay rises and increases in operating costs.


----------



## hkskyline

By *Alex01* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## mrmoopt

The CityBus desto is so much clearer, succinct. The KMB desto of the same route looks cluttered. Remember, Less is more!


----------



## hkskyline

*Smoking bans at bus stations fare badly on first day*
The Standard
Thursday, December 02, 2010



















As a smoking ban came into force at 131 bus terminals yesterday, members of the public were still lighting up and pleading ignorance.

Those smoking or carrying a lit cigarette, cigar or pipe at 129 open air and two covered public transport facilities are now liable to a HK$1,500 fixed-penalty notice.

Despite no-smoking signs and maps highlighting the smoke-free zones, many passengers failed to notice and lit up anyway.

A smoker waiting at a bus terminal near Wan Chai pier said he did not know anything about the new rules.

Another traveler thought he could smoke in any open area.

The ban is being implemented in phases with a total of 54 indoor and 48 covered public transport facilities first being affected from January 1, 2007, and September 1, 2009, respectively.

More than 15,000 summonses and 8,000 fixed-penalty notices were issued to offenders from January 2007 to October this year by the Tobacco Control Office.

The Department of Health said it hopes the extension of the smoking ban will further protect the public from the harmful effects of secondhand smoke.

Separately, at Kwun Tong Magistrates' Court a 49-year-old man was sentenced to 80 hours' community service for assaulting a Tobacco Control Inspector and obstructing a public officer in a no smoking area.

The man was found smoking at an amusement arcade in Wong Tai Sin on October 6 and assaulted the officer from the inspection team.


----------



## hkskyline

By *MV8599* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HD7610* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*HK bus companies find the mainland's roads hard going*
29 November 2010
SCMP

Although it seems unlikely that there are any businesses on the mainland failing to profit from the booming economy, there is at least one: public transport.

In sharp contrast to the rich rewards being reaped by others who have set up shop to serve the huge mainland market of 1.3 billion consumers, Hong Kong public transport operators who ventured into the mainland have either given up or are struggling to survive under the weight of mounting losses.

But as some players quit, others are still eager to replace them, lured by the mainland's world-beating economic growth and rising consumer affluence.

French giant Veolia Transport for example, is hoping to launch one to two new bus projects and metro lines every year from next year.

Yet according to the Ministry of Transport in Beijing, in 36 major mainland cities, three-quarters of the public transport services - both state-owned and private - run at a loss. Every year they rely on tens of billions of yuan in government subsidies to maintain cheap transport services.

And they are indeed cheap - which is the reason they operate at a loss. From just one yuan (HK$1.16) you can get to most destinations, either by bus or on a metro rail service. And most importantly, since most fares were frozen up to 20 years ago, they have become relatively cheaper as all other prices rise in line with inflation.

Even in nominal terms, some fares have actually become cheaper than the prices set 20 years ago because of the introduction of the "IC card" - a card that, like Hong Kong's Octopus card, offers discounts to commuters.

And during the East Asian Games last year and the Beijing Olympic Games in 2008, fares fell to zero when the government ordered transport operators to provide free rides for all commuters.

That may be good for commuters, but it means no transport operator can expect to survive without government support.

Reaching a consensus as to the level of that support can be an arduous process and may differ depending on the policies of different municipal governments. The negotiations between New World First Bus (China) and the Kunming government, for example, have not yet yielded a result since talks began two years ago.

"We have been struggling to reach an agreement for the past two years," said Li Junping, financial controller of New World First Bus (China), which holds 51 per cent of the joint venture Kunming New World First Bus. Operator of 55 bus routes in Kunming, the company incurred a record loss of 50 million yuan last year.

"So far we have not had to raise a loan, but we are yet to settle an outstanding bill of 20 million yuan in fuel expenses," said Li.

"Fuel costs jumped nearly 60 per cent over the past three years, yet both fares and the amount of the government subsidy have remained the same."

Kunming's city government last reviewed the subsidy level for the company in 2005, when the fuel price was about 3.5 yuan per litre. The price has since almost doubled to 6.5 yuan per litre.

"There are no benchmarks and guidelines as to the calculation of subsidies. It depends a lot on government policies at the time," Li said.

The group's other bus service in Guangzhou ended last year after the government decided to consolidate different transport operators for easier management before the East Asian Games.

New World First Bus (China) is reviewing its expansion plans in China pending announcement of new transport regulations by the government.

Rival Kowloon Motor Bus also retreated from its service in Dalian because of a change in government policy.

An industry insider who preferred not to be named said that though public transport patronage grew at an amazing rate in China over the past decades, policy inconsistencies and ambiguities were scaring many investors off.

"When a new governor moves in he sets out his priorities. If he favours for example, environmental issues over transport issues, then fewer resources go to the public transport sector," said the observer.

Even when resources were allocated, the good times may not last. "First the government let one state-owned company run a service. Then they wanted to privatise it and introduce more competition to enhance the service. And when there were too many operators and an overlapping of services, the government wanted amalgamation again," the source said.

Before the Shanghai Expo, for example, there were 60 bus operators in the city, and to ensure the smooth enforcement of a number of transport measures for the occasion, the government paid to consolidate the companies into a single operator.

Such policy risks have not dissuaded Veolia Transport RATP Asia - a joint-venture vehicle between Veolia and Paris Metro operator RATP - from entering the public transport fray in China.

"China is important," said Daniel Cukierman, Veolia Transport senior vice-president and Asia chief executive. "When the rules become clear, the future will be bright and it is important to be in this market."

In light of China's rapid development the provision of cheap, reliable and efficient transport has moved up the agenda of the central government.

Earlier this year the Ministry of Transport was ordered to come up with a standardised mechanism for the calculation of subsidies which - on completion expected next month - should apply to all provinces and cities.

"An important change will be that the government no longer subsidises the company, but the transport service itself," Cukierman said.

The mechanism will take into account factors such as fuel costs, fare income and operational expenses including wages and investment in vehicles and rolling stock to determine an appropriate level of subsidy. Cukierman said the new regulation will help transport operators make better plans and forecast more reliably.

"At present you cannot project how much you will earn in five years because you have no idea whether you are getting the subsidy the next year. It is not a scientific business," he said.

This is part of the reason why Veolia has not expanded its transport services in China since it gained a bus project in Anhui and Nanjing two years ago.

"When it comes to transport development, mayors and officials think about building new rail links or buying new buses, because infrastructure generates GDP growth. However, they think less about organisation of the network, or service improvement, which are just as important," Cukierman said.

The venture's bus routes in Nanjing and Anhui are making money so far, thanks to subsidies granted by the Anhui government last year, he said.

The French company last year initiated a HK$200 million renovation of Hong Kong's century-old tramway network after it acquired a 50 per cent stake in the network from Wharf Holdings in April 2009 and bought the remaining half a few months later.

It has also won contracts for Macau's bus services.

Veolia is now hoping to start new bus services in one or two mainland cities a year and is planning to launch four to five metro lines in the next five years. In addition, it hopes to begin operating a tram service in Beijing.

"We will focus on developing transport networks in second- and third-tier cities which don't fall under the control of the big cities," Cukierman said.


----------



## hkskyline

By * FREEDOMSTRIK* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Shy new arrival takes journey to happiness courtesy of KMB*
24 December 2010
The Standard

Just over a year ago, mainland newcomer Zhong Lichang was always losing her way in Hong Kong.

But after learning how to check bus routes, the 47-year-old mother is now adept at getting around.

``In the past, I didn't know how to get around and seldom explored the city. I was too afraid of losing my way,'' Zhong, who lives in Sham Shui Po, said.

``Some time ago, I wanted to take the bus to Tsuen Wan to go shopping, but instead I took a bus traveling in the opposite direction.

``So when the bus reached its Kwun Tong terminus, I had to get off and wait for the next bus to drive me to Tsuen Wan.''

Such mistakes, she said, used to happen quite often as she was too shy to ask for directions from bus drivers or other passengers.

``I feared they'd look down on me and find me ignorant,'' said Zhong, a migrant from Yangjiang, a southwestern coastal city in Guangdong.

But things have improved recently, partly thanks to a project run by a Kowloon Motor Bus volunteer club, Friends of KMB, which helps newcomers and low-income families explore the SAR and learn more about public transport.

During an 11-month program launched in August last year, the group of volunteers _ comprising KMB staff and their families, as well as regular passengers _ led 70 new migrants to tour the old and new parts of Hong Kong.

The spots include the Tang Ancestral Hall in Yuen Long, serene wetlands of Nam Sang Wai, the Lantau Link View Point near the Tsing Ma Bridge, and Tsim Sha Tsui with its Christmas lights.

Participants were also told how to check bus routes online and by phone, and were encouraged to ask bus drivers for help when needed.

``I've made friends and have become more outgoing,'' Zhong said. ``I will now ask for help when I don't know how to get somewhere. I also go out more often with my eight-year-old son, like visiting Victoria Park. We've never been there before. He has become more cheerful too.''

The Hong Kong, My New Home program has been named the 2009-10 Best Corporate Volunteer Service Project by the Steering Committee on Promotion of Volunteer Service, which is under the Social Welfare Department.


----------



## Longershanks

Hong Kong only has *22km's *of bus lane even though the city suffers from chronic congestion and buses are the most popular form of transportation in the city. This means it is really easy to spot a double decker as they are usually stock in traffic.


----------



## hkskyline

Longershanks said:


> Hong Kong only has *22km's *of bus lane even though the city suffers from chronic congestion and buses are the most popular form of transportation in the city. This means it is really easy to spot a double decker as they are usually stock in traffic.


Well, a rail-based transport system is the ultimate and best solution to move large amounts of passengers quickly and efficiently.


----------



## horlick97

hkskyline said:


> Well, a rail-based transport system is the ultimate and best solution to move large amounts of passengers quickly and efficiently.


What proportion of HK's public transportation is carried by rail vs bus? 

What is the planning philososphy for buses? Are they to serve primiarily as feeders to train stations? or are they to cater to some trunk routes also?

Would HK is going for hybrid buses or the ultra-capacitor buses (as in Shanghai)?


----------



## EricIsHim

horlick97 said:


> What proportion of HK's public transportation is carried by rail vs bus?


Roughly about 40% bus, 40% rail, and 20% others.



horlick97 said:


> What is the planning philososphy for buses? Are they to serve primiarily as feeders to train stations? or are they to cater to some trunk routes also?


The traditional philosophy is having bus service as the backbone of a new community, and fit in the rail once the population reaches a certain amount.

These days, rail is the backbone, and the government is trying to regulate and convert the old long distance backbone bus routes to feeder service for the rail. It hasn't been too successful since buses provide a greater and more direct connection between origin and destination without transfer which most travellers prefer, unlike the rail (bus > rail line 1 > rail line 2 > bus etc.)



horlick97 said:


> Would HK is going for hybrid buses or the ultra-capacitor buses (as in Shanghai)?


It is being looked at and tested right now. No plan to implement yet.


----------



## hkskyline

horlick97 said:


> What proportion of HK's public transportation is carried by rail vs bus?
> 
> What is the planning philososphy for buses? Are they to serve primiarily as feeders to train stations? or are they to cater to some trunk routes also?
> 
> Would HK is going for hybrid buses or the ultra-capacitor buses (as in Shanghai)?


You may have some luck finding the transport numbers with the annual transport digest : http://www.td.gov.hk/en/publication...ications/annual_transport_digest/index_t.html

In 2009, average daily patronage for franchised buses was 3.8 million, compared to 3.6 million for the MTR.

http://www.td.gov.hk/mini_site/atd/2010/en/s5_p2.htm

Buses are meant to connect areas not easily-reached by the MTR, although all suburbs are now connected by rail. Nevertheless, buses are also meant to offer choice and competition to consumers.

There is talk of bringing in more environmentally-friendly vehicles, but the need to power a double-decker up slopes requires more than the typical hybrid technology out there today. We did hear about a Made in China electric double-decker with a/c a while back. Perhaps one day they will run in HK.


----------



## hkskyline

By * ||+YEUNG+||* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *lance5902 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firms threaten fare rises over tolls*
12 January 2011
The Standard

The operators of two bus companies have warned that fares may rise if the government goes ahead with a proposal to raise tolls at the Cross Harbour Tunnel to ease traffic congestion.

Citybus and New World First Bus sounded the warning yesterday at a meeting of the Legislative Council's transport panel. Kowloon Motor Bus said it too opposes an increase in tunnel tolls but did not threaten a fares hike.

A government-commissioned consultancy report has suggested increasing tolls at the tunnel and offering concessions at the Eastern and Western harbor tunnels.

First Bus senior operations support manager Newton Ng Yi-kwan said: ``The plan will cost the two companies around HK$5 million a year. We may have to apply to the government to increase our fares.''

KMB operations director Kenrick Fok Choi-fook put a HK$4 million tag on increased operational costs.

In order to redistribute the traffic across the three harbor crossings _ the Cross Harbour Tunnel, Eastern Harbour Crossing and the Western Harbour Crossing _ the Transport and Housing Bureau commissioned a consultancy study, the report of which was released in November.

It said the Cross Harbour Tunnel is most heavily utilized with a daily throughput of about 122,000 vehicles.

To better distribute traffic, the study suggests several options including adjusting tolls only at that tunnel.

Currently, the toll for a double decker bus is HK$15.

The study says the toll could be increased to as much as HK$60.


----------



## hkskyline

By *林峰 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## NCT

Wright Geminis in HK have shallower windows than those in the UK.


----------



## hkskyline

^ and longer with 3 axles as well


----------



## hkskyline

By *lance5902* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *1507* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## EricIsHim

We're already at prefix "PN" for license plate!? We are getting close to ZZ very soon.


----------



## hkskyline

*Lawmakers sceptical over hybrid bus trial *
25 January 2011
South China Morning Post

Lawmakers are reluctant to pledge advance support to a HK$33 million subsidy to buy six hybrid buses for a two-year trial because of concerns it would be a waste of money.

At the environmental affairs panel meeting yesterday, legislators asked why the proposed 24-month trial of six diesel-electric double-deckers could only begin in the middle of next year. They also asked why electric buses were not also being tested.

Kam Nai-wai of the Democratic Party raised the fear that public funding would go down the drain if the franchised bus companies eventually chose not to replace their ageing fleets with hybrid buses.

"What are you going to do with their franchises after the trial?" he said. "Why doesn't the government simply buy up the whole fleet from the bus operators and just lease the buses back for them to run so that we can set a clear timetable for a fleet upgrade?"

Audrey Eu Yuet-mee of the Civic Party said progress was too slow and too little had been done since Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen pledged in his October policy address that "it is our ultimate goal to switch all franchised buses running on the road to emissions-free vehicles".

A hybrid bus can in theory save up to a third of the fuel and emit up to half the emissions of conventional diesel buses. But the price is estimated at HK$5.5 million, about double that of a diesel bus.

Kitty Poon Kit, the undersecretary for the environment, said 12 months was the normal period of time for manufacturers to deliver a bus.

Poon said the trial could provide useful operational data to help the firms and government to work out the logistics of phasing in a new fleet.

"Before we can deploy them on a large scale, we have to test how the bus performs in wetter climates, the hilly topography and heavy traffic situations here. This is the data we don't have now," she said.

Poon also said the bus companies were looking at two models of electric buses that might be tested in the future.


----------



## hkskyline

By *斯路* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB banking on cleaner diesel buses*
2 February 2011
SCMP

The government is paying bus companies to try out diesel-electric hybrids as a means to reduce roadside air pollution, but the city's biggest franchised bus operator is still counting on diesel power.

Kowloon Motor Bus is working with manufacturers developing next-generation diesel buses to meet tougher European Union standards on pollutant emissions, and will make further modification to older vehicles to limit dangerous emissions.

KMB principal engineer Kane Shum Yuet-hung said diesel buses would certainly give the highest levels of reliability at this stage but with the development of more advanced battery technology, hybrid or electric buses might become more popular in years to come.

Next-generation diesel buses will meet the Euro VI standard - the newest EU benchmark for acceptable pollution levels in exhaust emissions in vehicles sold in the 27-member bloc - within four to five years, KMB says.

"The Euro VI vehicle is in the pipeline now," said Shum. "A prototype could be completed as early as 2013 or 2014, and then it will be rolled out to the market. We are lucky to be part of this and are working closely with the manufacturers."

Shum said the coming standard would lower the emission levels of particles and nitrogen oxides by up to half compared with the Euro V standard, the most stringent to date. The current minimum standard for new buses is Euro IV, which Hong Kong adopted in 2006.

"We are always ahead of the standard. When others were scrambling for Euro IV, we were already using Euro V," Shum said. "It will be the same for the Euro VI."

Of KMB's fleet of 3,822 buses, 186 meet Euro IV or Euro V standards, while the rest are equipped with engines that met the Euro III standard introduced in 2001.

KMB - along with City Bus and New World First Bus which mainly operate on Hong Kong Island - has been cited as a culprit for the rising levels of roadside air pollution. It is estimated that franchised buses produce up to 40 per cent of roadside emissions.

The company says its fitting of emission reduction devices to more than 3,000 older buses cut particulate emissions by more than 90 per cent from levels in 1992. But KMB said their emissions of nitrogen oxides were still a challenge for the company and so it had agreed with the government to look into the feasibility of fitting its fleet with selective catalytic reduction devices. It hopes a trial can begin this year.

Originally, KMB said there would not be enough space on its buses to install these devices, but it is now trying to find a way to solve this problem. The government pledged to pay all installation costs if the trial proved effective.

A spokeswoman for the Environmental Protection Department said a task force, comprising representatives from bus companies, suppliers, local and overseas experts, and officials from relevant departments, had been formed to decide which selective catalytic reduction devices would be used and how many buses would be involved.

The EU introduced its first emission standards for buses in 1992. Shum said KMB would retire all pre-Euro-standard vehicles and some other old buses by early next year, as the 300 Euro V buses it ordered last year would be delivered by then.

He said it was too early to tell how many Euro V buses KMB would order this year.

According to government estimates, based on buses' expected service life of 18 years, all Euro I buses introduced since 1995 will be phased out by 2015, while Euro II buses introduced since 1997 will disappear by 2019.

Asked what buses KMB would use in the next few years, Shum said they were likely to be a combination of diesel, hybrid and electric.

But he said the company was still uncertain about the viability of diesel-electric hybrid buses. "Test results in London are quite mixed," he said. The British capital has seen one of the largest commercial applications of the buses in the world.

As well as trying hybrids, KMB is drafting a proposal to the government to support more tests on an electric bus it sourced from the mainland last year. The bus had been used for company purposes and the testing results were satisfactory, Shum said. At least one bus will be converted to the design standard of KMB's existing fleet and put into service.


----------



## TsLeng

Some of those pictures look like the buses are drifting! :-O

Great pictures by the way.


----------



## hkskyline

*Driving ambitions... the Wrightbus way*
15 February 2011
Belfast Telegraph
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/b...ing-ambitions-the-wrightbus-way-15084351.html









_Jack Kernohan and William Wright_

WILLIAM Wright began his career working in his father's shed behind their house at Warden Street in Ballymena in the 1940s.

Fast-forward six decades and the family firm, The Wright Group, now employs almost 1000 people and their buses can be seen cruising the streets of London, Singapore and Las Vegas.

Back at home, car drivers and passengers can be seen to do a double-take as buses headed for London destinations like Islington or Tottenham Court Road, or sleek gold Hong Kong-bound double deck vehicles with route displays in Cantonese, pass them on their test drives along the M2.

In its latest coup, the company won the contract to design, engineer and build London's replacement for the world-famous red Routemaster double-decker.

The buses are to be ready for the road in time for the London Olympics in 2012 -- a far cry from the school minibuses, work vans and delivery lorries that were once the company's staple.

And William Wright still turns up for work every day, aged 85.

The impressive story of how, has now been committed to print by a former employee.

Wright's recently celebrated over 60 years in business and former sales director Jack Kernohan, who retired in 2005, was convinced to record the history of his former workplace.

"Ted Hesketh, the retired managing director of Translink, said that if I didn't write a book, no one would," he said.

When Mr Kernohan retired from Wrightbus, after working for the company for half a century, he had never operated a computer.

"I had to teach myself the basics before really getting down to the task," said Mr Kernohan.

"The company records of those early years are non-existent, but, fortunately, I had kept many of the old photographs.

"I know myself that William Wright is always looking over the next hill, seeing what is coming over the horizon. He does not have time to look behind him, but I would be more interested in the history side of things."

His book, The Wright Way, goes back 64 years to 1946 when skilled joiner Bob Wright was asked by the manager of the Ballymena and Harryville Co-op if he could build a wooden body for a new bread van. The answer was "yes" and the foundations of the company which exists today were laid.

As the business grew, Bob was joined by his son, William.

Mr Kernohan joined the firm in 1955.

He had been educated at Ballymena Technical School, where he completed a joinery apprenticeship. He also travelled to Belfast to work at McLaughlin & Harvey, before joining Robert Wright & Son.

"Back when I started they were still using the old wooden frameworks," he said.

"But even that far back they were developing new ranges, new products, helping the workers develop their skills.

"I eventually went into management, I was production manager at first, then went into customer care and then into sales, ending up as sales director, all over a period of 50 years.

"The family ethos of the company is as strong today as it was back when I started, when there were only 26 people employed with the firm.

"Even these days, you see newspaper articles celebrating when call centres start a few people here and there -- but Wright's still takes on scores of new people every year."

The company has always been at the forefront of travel industry technology.

"The biggest shift in the business came with the development of the PSV (public service vehicle) buses," he said.

"Before that we were building 40ft trailers, coal lorries, delivery vehicles, and we knew we could no longer keep to that remit because of what was happening in Europe. With the Common Market, the larger companies were all buying each other up and a lot of smaller coach builders went to the wall.

"That forced us to grow and Wright's is still the largest family-owned bus manufacturer in Europe.

"All other bus chassis are manufactured in mainland Europe.

"As you can imagine, at the height of the Troubles, going over into the heart of London to sell buses -- as soon as the buyers heard the words 'Northern Ireland'... it was difficult.

"Look at things now. Look in the background of any news reports about London and you will see buses driving around that were built in Ballymena -- just look for that black 'W' on the front grille."

Wrightbus currently supplies vehicles to travel companies Arriva, First Group, Ulster Bus, Bus Eireann, and Go Ahead.

Last year the firm secured orders for 290 completely built double-decker buses for the Kowloon Motor Bus Company in Hong Kong.

There is also new business in Singapore -- the parts are shipped over, along with Wright's staff, who train their foreign counterparts in how to assemble the vehicles.

Some aspects of bus travel that passengers now take for granted originated at the Galgorm plant.

"William Wright first had the ideas about accessibility in the late 1980s," said Mr Kernohan.

"He wanted for a lady with a baby in a pram to be able to walk straight onto a bus.

"He wanted for someone with a stick not to have to climb up steps, he wanted for someone in a wheelchair to be able to have that bus lowered down for them to get on board.

"The lowering buses and the Floline floor technology were developed in the 1990s and it all came from Mr Wright's vision," said Mr Kernohan.

"Wright's diesel electric hybrid double-decker buses hit the roads 10 years ago -- we are only seeing hybrid cars being used on the streets now, and still very rarely.

"Hydrogen fuel cell-powered buses are yet another first for Wrightbus -- the first to be built in the United Kingdom.

"A batch of these clean vehicles are being used on a busy central London route.

"In Las Vegas, they wanted the articulated buses, the Streetcars, again, the first of which were designed and built in Ballymena."

Not surprisingly, Mr Kernohan has dedicated his book to the employees of The Wright Group.


----------



## horlick97

It is interesting to note HK is introducing 2 axle double-deckers. 

What would be the philosophy and the trend moving forward? 2 axle double-deckers are shorter and less capacity. Will the frequency be increased to maintain the route capacity? Is this going to improve overall system efficiency interms of overall costs, environment impact and service to customer?

I quite like these new gen 2 axle double deckers. Without the benefit of studying the actual numbers, my estimate is that the 2 axle double-deckers will be better efficient in terms of cost/seat, environment impact, etc. Being slightly more manoverable, they may also impose less impact on the traffic. Furthermore, with higher frequency (i.e. so as to maintain the overall system capacity), this may offer better customer service. 

I hope the numbers will attest to these.


----------



## hkskyline

horlick97 said:


> It is interesting to note HK is introducing 2 axle double-deckers.
> 
> What would be the philosophy and the trend moving forward? 2 axle double-deckers are shorter and less capacity. Will the frequency be increased to maintain the route capacity? Is this going to improve overall system efficiency interms of overall costs, environment impact and service to customer?
> 
> I quite like these new gen 2 axle double deckers. Without the benefit of studying the actual numbers, my estimate is that the 2 axle double-deckers will be better efficient in terms of cost/seat, environment impact, etc. Being slightly more manoverable, they may also impose less impact on the traffic. Furthermore, with higher frequency (i.e. so as to maintain the overall system capacity), this may offer better customer service.
> 
> I hope the numbers will attest to these.


I doubt there is a movement to remove the 3-axle fleet. Think the 2-axle is still useful for less busy routes although I do see more newer single-deckers lately as well.

Increasing frequency isn't much of an option anymore despite heavy demand on major trunk routes due to road capacity issues.


----------



## EricIsHim

horlick97 said:


> It is interesting to note HK is introducing 2 axle double-deckers.
> 
> What would be the philosophy and the trend moving forward? 2 axle double-deckers are shorter and less capacity. Will the frequency be increased to maintain the route capacity? Is this going to improve overall system efficiency interms of overall costs, environment impact and service to customer?
> 
> I quite like these new gen 2 axle double deckers. Without the benefit of studying the actual numbers, my estimate is that the 2 axle double-deckers will be better efficient in terms of cost/seat, environment impact, etc. Being slightly more manoverable, they may also impose less impact on the traffic. Furthermore, with higher frequency (i.e. so as to maintain the overall system capacity), this may offer better customer service.
> 
> I hope the numbers will attest to these.


Hong Kong law limits the loading weight of 2-axle vehicle of any kind to a certain amount, and anything more than that requires the 3rd-axle. This triggers the reason of the overwhelming number of 3-axle double decker in HK.
The trend will continue to be 3-axle for the 11 to 12m buses since it's required by law.

The import of new 2-axle shorter buses is more likely to serve routes that require high maneuverability on the hilly and swinging terrain in HK. These routes used to be served by short-bus with less capacity, anyways, so the new 2-axle bus isn't reducing the route capacity overall; it's just a normal change over in fleet at the older buses toward their end of service life.


----------



## OEincorparated

Good for the denser area of a city, gives riders a better view of squares and city attractions.


----------



## EricIsHim




----------



## hkskyline

By *~衝* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ13: Service life of franchised buses*
Wednesday, March 9, 2011
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Audrey Eu and a written reply by the Secretary for Transport and Housing, Ms Eva Cheng, at the Legislative Council meeting today (March 9):

Question:

I have received an increasing number of complaints from members of the public that some old franchised buses are still in service even after reaching 17 years of age, but may, on application, continue to run for a further year. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the purpose of extending the service life of a franchised bus beyond 17 years;

(b) of the procedure for applying and extending the service life of a franchised bus beyond 17 years; and

(c) of the number of buses currently operating under such an extension and the number of extensions approved in each of the past five years, together with a breakdown by the emission standard met by the buses (set out in the table below)?



Code:


Emission
Standard/
Year        2010    2009    2008    2007    2006
Pre-Euro
Euro I
Euro II

Reply:

(a) The franchised bus companies have committed to replacing buses before they reach 18 years old in order to maintain a proper and efficient franchised bus service to the travelling public. Buses aged 18 and above would not be allowed to operate on the road unless under very special circumstances, such as to meet unforeseen need arising from the late delivery of replacement vehicles.

(b) All franchised buses operating on the road would need to go through vehicle examination annually to certify their roadworthiness before they can be put into operation. In case of application for extending the service life of a franchised bus after reaching the age of 18, the Transport Department would vet the justifications for such applications carefully and must be satisfied that there is no reasonable alternative before granting the approval.

(c) According to our record, no franchised bus at the age of 18 and beyond was in service between 2006 and the present. There are currently 117 buses between 17 and 18 years of age operating on the road (out of a total of 5,784 buses) and the Transport Department has not received any application for extending their service life beyond the age of 18.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Second wind for electric bus trials*
The Standard
Monday, September 05, 2011










We're always on board when it comes to helping make Hong Kong greener, but KMB plans to test a BYD electric bus seem recycled.

The company was supposed to run road tests last year for the super-capacitor gBus, used in Shanghai since 2006. But, apparently, nothing has come out of it.

Now Financial Secretary John Tsang Chun-wah, on his blog, said BYD will lease an electric bus to KMB for trial runs. Like the gBus trials, the new tests will take six months.


----------



## hkskyline

By *TSANG* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## mulnella

Hello everybody. I am from New York City and I am going to be studying public transit in a variety of countries next year on a academic fellowship. One of them is Hong Kong. I was wondering if I could talk to any one of you and also count on meeting you when I am there next year. Thank you.

You could also email me at [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Five teens held for bus blazes after net boasts*
The Standard
Thursday, September 15, 2011



















Five teenagers were arrested last night in connection with the torching of three double-decker buses in Tsz Wan Shan. 

The suspects, aged 13 and 14, were detained in raids at Wong Tai Sin and Tseung Kwan O. 

Police were unable to confirm whether one of those arrested, a girl, is responsible for internet postings claiming responsibility for Tuesday's attacks.

Netizens sent pictures of the girl and an alleged accomplice to police. 

One cited those living near the bus station as saying a group of youngsters had been playing with fire. But they did not know if it was the same group who had set the buses ablaze. 

The girl, whose Facebook username is "Sze Tse" - later changed to "Carol Tse" - posted a picture of the burning KMB vehicles at the outdoor bus station on her Facebook page. 

She said in comments below the posted picture - which received over 20 "likes" from her Facebook friends - that she took the picture around 4am. But she did not hint at a motive. 

The girl also mentioned another person, whose Facebook username is "Hinhin Lau." The boy left a few comments claiming he had used alcohol to fuel the fire. 

Firefighters said they found the residue of a flammable liquid in front of a burned-out bus.

A few users of the social network site said those who set the fire should have burned a nearby secondary school so they would not have to attend. 

They were believed to be referring to Tak Oi Secondary School. 

The Facebook post was hit upon by netizens and was quickly circulated on another popular internet forum. 

Pictures of the teenagers supposedly behind the arson attacks and of the schools they attended were also posted on this forum. 

More than 300 netizens commented on the topic within two hours of it being opened. 

Also posted was what was claimed to be a copy of an e-mail sent to police with information concerning the teenagers who have claimed responsibility in cyberspace. 

The attacks left one KMB double- decker bus burned down to its frame, with two others severely damaged and the station itself virtually destroyed.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Mark Fitz

Hello i am a bus enthuiasts in England (Manchester) im mad about buses and have since i was about 4 years old, i also collect anything to do with buses from models to photos to stops etc. I would love to go to Hong Kong one day bus spotting and i have a few models of Hong Kong Buses and many more to collect.
I would like to talk to other bus enthuiasts in Hong Kong about buses and also swap UK Bus items for Hong Kong bus items so get in touch
Many thanks fello bus spotters
Mark ([email protected])


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://photobucket.com/nickk_hkgbuses


----------



## hkskyline

By *KR 3941．KG 4055* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ROSE* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Electric buses one step closer*
Updated: 2011-10-28 07:58
China Daily

Trial runs of electric buses will be accelerated in the coming years as about one-third of Hong Kong's franchised bus fleet will be phased out by 2015.

Edward Yau Tang-wah, secretary for the environment, said on Thursday Hong Kong should seize this opportunity to push forward the operation of electric buses and promote their deployment in the long run.

An electric bus costs much less than a bus fueled by diesel or petroleum, the price of which has been soaring amid a worldwide shortage, while, on the other hand, its use would very much improve the environment.

The government has come under pressure from local environmental groups to reduce worsening air pollution. Yau pointed out that, in heavily-populated areas like Mong Kok and Causeway Bay, more than 40 percent of the air pollution comes from buses.

According to Eric Cheng Ka-wai, a professor at the Department of Electrical Engineering of Polytechnic University, electric-charging fees are 70 percent less than those of petroleum replenishing costs. Besides, electric buses have proved to be more efficient than conventional buses, with 90 percent of the energy used, while conventional vehicles use only some 20 percent.

Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen said in his recent Policy Address that HK$180 million would be spent on acquiring 36 electric buses for four franchised bus companies, including Kowloon Motor Bus.

All the electric buses are single-decker vehicles, while most of the city's buses are double-deckers.

While the deployment of electric buses requires such supporting facilities as special chargers on the routes, the government is leaving it to the franchised bus companies to invest in research and development and the facilities required.

A fast-charger, for instance, may cost between HK$100,000 and HK$300,000, Cheng said.

Cheng also cited the problems that may arise when electric buses take passengers. If there is a traffic jam, these buses could use up more energy than usual.

In summer, when air-conditioning could use up to 40 percent of the electricity, it could lead to the buses being overheated.

Although solar energy can be considered as a substitute, its cost would be much higher than that of electricity.

Nevertheless, Cheng agreed that the government should speed up the promotion and adoption of electric vehicles as oil reserves dwindle.


----------



## Slagathor

Single deckers?? Nooo!!!


----------



## hkskyline

Slagathor said:


> Single deckers?? Nooo!!!


The electric bus trial was on the news a few days ago, and the feedback hasn't been very good. The fuel cells take up a lot of room inside the compartment so the passenger capacity is relatively small. 

These are some new single deckers out on the streets lately :










_By *9050_1363* from a Hong Kong bus forum._


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ18: Pilot Green Transport Fund*
Wednesday, November 2, 2011
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Kam Nai-wai and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Mr Edward Yau, at the Legislative Council meeting today (November 2):

Question:

The Financial Secretary proposed in the 2010-2011 Budget that a $300 million Pilot Green Transport Fund (the Fund) be set up to encourage the transport sector to introduce green and innovative transport technologies, with a view to improving air quality. The Environmental Protection Department (EPD) announced last month that the first batch of 13 applications under the Fund had been approved, which covered the trial of 16 electric buses and nine electric goods vehicles with a total subsidy of about $50 million. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) whether the authorities have, when putting forward the proposal for the Fund, set different indicators such as the number of applications submitted, the number of applications approved, or air quality data, etc. for monitoring and assessing the operation and effectiveness of the Fund; if they have, of the details; if not, the reasons for that; and of the improvement measures to be adopted by the authorities when the Fund receives lukewarm response and fails to yield satisfactory results;

(b) given that it has been reported that as at March this year, two applications which involved the trial of electric motorcycles had been rejected on the ground that motorcycles did not satisfy the definition of "public transport", how the decision on the scope of the Fund had been made by the authorities in the first place; whether they intend to examine extending the scope of the Fund (such as covering trial projects which do not meet the definition of "public transport" and those on "electric commercial vehicle"); if so, of the details; if not, the reasons for that;

(c) given that it has been reported that six applications submitted by the member companies of one particular bus group were approved for subsidy under the Fund, involving a total of 12 electric buses and a grant of about $30 million, and that some members of the Steering Committee of the Fund who participated in the vetting and approval of the applications pointed out that the Steering Committee might not have carefully scrutinised the background of the applicants and as a result, the subsidies might be granted predominantly to one particular operator, whether the authorities have looked into the vetting and approval process to see if approval was granted in a rash and careless manner, and whether there are mechanisms or guidelines in place to prevent subsidies under the Fund from being granted predominantly to one particular operator; if so, of the details; if not, the reasons for that;

(d) given that the Chief Executive has put forth in his policy addresses for 2010-2011 and 2011-2012 respectively the proposal to fund the full cost of procuring six hybrid buses for use by the franchised bus companies along busy corridors in Hong Kong on a trial basis, as well as the proposal to earmark $180 million for franchised bus companies to purchase 36 electric buses for trial runs on a number of routes to assess their performance in different conditions, whether the authorities have considered extending the scope of the Fund to cover these proposals; if not, of the reasons for that; and the latest progress of the trial of the six hybrid buses; and

(e) whether the authorities know how the current price of an environment-friendly bus (including hybrid, electric and supercapacitor double/single-decker buses) compares to that of an ordinary diesel bus (including double/single-decker buses which meet the European Union's emission standards); and the existing number of buses (including hybrid, electric and supercapacitor buses) in each franchised bus company's vehicle fleet, broken down by the emission standards which the buses meet?

Reply:

President,

(a) The purpose of the Pilot Green Transport Fund (the Fund) is to encourage the transport sector to test out green and innovative transport technologies by way of subsidy so as to improve roadside air quality and avert global climate change. After consulting the Legislative Council, the relevant stakeholders and the Steering Committee of the Fund, we have drawn up details of the subsidy arrangements under the Fund. We anticipate that the Fund would test out various green transport technologies through subsidising different transport trades in the coming two to three years, thereby promoting wider use of more environment-friendly and less polluting green transport technologies in the trades.

Since the set up of the Fund on March 30, 2011, we have been actively introducing the Fund to the green and innovative transport product suppliers and the transport trades, and also encouraging them to make use of the subsidy under the Fund so that more green transport products can be used and tested in Hong Kong. The Fund has now successfully attracted many overseas green and innovative transport product suppliers, particularly electric vehicle suppliers, to promote their products in Hong Kong. In just half a year after its set up, the Fund has received enthusiastic responses with 30 applications received, which shows that the suppliers and transport trades are eager to make good use of the Fund to promote green transport. Among the 30 applications received, two-thirds are on electric vehicles while others are on hybrid vehicles and after-treatment emission reduction devices. The total subsidy for these applications amounts to about $90 million or about 30% of the total allocation for the Fund. We will continue to actively encourage the transport sector to make use of the subsidy under the Fund to test out green and innovative transport technologies, as well as to encourage innovative transport product suppliers to introduce their products to the local market so as to promote green transport.

(b) To deliver the objective of improving the air quality effectively, the subsidy targets of the Fund are the public transport and goods vehicles, which have greater impact on our roadside air quality, as well as ferries. As the two applications quoted by the Hon Kam Nai-wai involve electric motorcycles, which are not public transport, they are not eligible for the application.

(c) In the first batch of approved applications, there are six applications from different companies from the same parent group. According to the Transport Department's advice, these six companies are operating as independent business entities. As such, they meet the eligibility criteria for application under the rules of the Fund.

(d) As franchised buses are the major source of roadside air pollution on busy corridors, the Government proposes to fund the full cost of procuring hybrid buses and electric buses for trial by the franchised bus companies. Through the trials, we will be able to understand the performance of these buses and collect operational data, henceforth paving the way for promoting the franchised bus companies to use more environment-friendly buses in future. As for non-franchised bus companies, they are eligible for subsidy under the Pilot Green Transport Fund to test green transport technologies. This two-pronged strategy can effectively promote both franchised and non-franchised bus companies to adopt green transport technologies in response to the public aspiration for better roadside air quality.

(e) The number of buses owned by the franchised bus companies as at end of August 2011, classified by emission standards, is shown at the Annex.

Currently, the respective costs of a new double-deck diesel bus and a new single-deck diesel bus are in the region of $3 million and $2 million. However, the costs quoted above would be affected by market conditions such as foreign exchange rates, the number of buses purchased, etc., and are therefore subject to changes.

As hybrid buses and electric buses are still new transport products, their prices are higher than those of the conventional diesel buses. As the franchised bus companies do not have these kinds of buses in their fleets, and the procurement for the relevant trial programmes has yet to be completed or started, we do not have the exact prices of these buses at this moment. Nevertheless, according to preliminary information provided by bus suppliers and franchised bus companies, the price of a double-deck hybrid bus is about $5.5 million and that of a single-deck electric bus, including relevant charging facilities, is about $5 million. We do not have the pricing information for single-deck hybrid buses and double-deck electric buses.

Annex : http://gia.info.gov.hk/general/201111/02/P201111020178_0178_86044.pdf


----------



## hkskyline

By *GC2805* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

2011-10-31
*KMB provides full air-conditioned bus service on Route 66*
Press Release

To provide a more comfortable bus service for passengers in Tuen Mun District, with effect from Monday, 7 November 2011, Route 66 (Tai Hing ←→ Sham Shui Po[Yen Chow Street]) will be converted into a full air-conditioned service. The fare of Route 66 is $11.10.


By *windbells* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *2800* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *GKey.* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## FM 2258

I loved riding these buses in Hong Kong. They were my very cheap "tour buses."


----------



## hkskyline

By *ROSE* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ9: Public transport services between Tuen Mun and the Airport*
Wednesday, November 2, 2011
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Cheung Hok-ming and a written reply by the Secretary for Transport and Housing, Ms Eva Cheng, in the Legislative Council today (November 2):

Question:

Some Tuen Mun residents have reflected that quite a number of residents in the district work at the Hong Kong International Airport (the Airport) due to insufficient employment opportunities in Tuen Mun; yet, at present only a few trips are made in the morning and afternoon daily by the buses of route E33P running between Siu Hong Railway Station in Tuen Mun and the Airport, and the service can hardly meet the demand during peak commuting hours. They have also indicated that as the first bus of this route from the Airport departs after 5pm, people who get off work earlier than that in the afternoon have to take buses of other routes which charge higher fares. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) whether it knows the percentage of the working population in Tuen Mun in the past three years who have to work across districts;

(b) in response to the situation that the workers engaged in many types of jobs at the Airport need to work shifts, whether the authorities will request the operator of the aforesaid bus route to arrange for the first bus to depart from the Airport earlier in the afternoon as warranted by the actual situation; and

(c) of the measures to improve the present public transport services between Tuen Mun (i.e. Butterfly Estate, Wu King Estate and Tuen Mun Ferry Pier) and the Airport?

Reply:

President,

(a) According to the result of the last Population By-census (Note) conducted by the Census and Statistics Department in 2006, the working population in Tuen Mun District with fixed place of work in Hong Kong was 212 978. Among them, 154 186 persons (i.e. 72%) worked outside Tuen Mun District.

(b) Currently, there are three franchised bus routes operating in Tuen Mun to and from Chek Lap Kok Airport. Route E33 (Tuen Mun Town Centre - Airport) provides all-day services, whereas the other two routes, E33P (Siu Hong Station - Airport) and A33 (Tuen Mun (Tuen Mun Station of West Rail) - Airport), run in peak hours. Supplementary to Route E33, Route E33P operates seven departures on weekday mornings (five trips on Sundays and public holidays) and three departures every afternoon between Siu Hong Station of West Rail and the Airport.

To enhance the service level, the concerned franchised bus company has planned to deploy one additional double-deck bus to serve Route E33P in the first quarter of 2012 and increase the frequency of the route, including arranging an extra and early departure from the Airport to Tuen Mun during peak hours in the afternoon. The franchised bus company will consult the concerned stakeholders and the locals on the proposed increase in frequency.

(c) At present, residents in the vicinity of Butterfly Estate, Wu King Estate and Tuen Mun Ferry Pier can take the Light Rail to Tuen Mun Town Centre where they can interchange with Route E33 to go to the Airport. An alternative for them during peak hours is taking the Airport-bound Route E33P at the nearby en-route stop on Wu Shan Road. Given that Tuen Mun Town Centre is the major transport interchange for the Light Rail and various franchised bus routes, the current arrangement can optimise the use of the existing resources of franchised buses in providing residents of various areas in Tuen Mun with the franchised bus services that meet their demand for journeys to and from the Airport. In the first quarter of 2012 when one more double-deck bus runs on Route E33P, the level of franchised bus services between Tuen Mun and the Airport will be further enhanced. 

The Transport Department will continue to monitor the transport demand of the residents in Tuen Mun for going to and from the Airport, and will enhance the service of relevant franchised bus routes when necessary.

(Note) The Census and Statistics Department conducts a population census once every ten years, and a by-census in the middle of the intercensal period. The last population by-census was conducted in 2006. As regards the 2011 Population Census, the results will be available by phases as from 2012.


----------



## hkskyline

By *derekman6c19* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *2800* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *KL 5210* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *KL 5210* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *JF8241* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *MF2648_AVBW8* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ9: Emission reduction measures of franchised buses*
Wednesday, December 14, 2011
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Jeffrey Lam Kin-fung and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Mr Edward Yau, in the Legislative Council today (December 14):

Question:

In his 2010-2011 Policy Address, the Chief Executive proposed to retrofit the Euro II and Euro III buses of franchised bus companies with catalytic reduction devices to meet Euro IV nitrogen oxide emission standards, and recommended the Government to fund the full cost of procuring six hybrid buses for use by franchised bus companies along the busy corridors in Hong Kong to test their operational efficiency. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) whether it knows the respective numbers of Euro II and Euro III buses in the existing vehicle fleets of franchised bus companies in Hong Kong, and the number of buses already retrofitted with catalytic reduction devices;

(b) whether it has assessed the costs of retrofitting all the Euro II and Euro III buses currently in use with catalytic reduction devices; if it has, of the details, and the time required to complete retrofitting all such buses; if not, the reasons for that; and

(c) whether it knows the latest progress of the tests on hybrid buses; whether it has assessed when the tests will be completed; if it has, of the details; if not, the reasons for that?

Reply:

President,

Nitrogen oxides (NOx) emitted by franchised buses are one of the main reasons causing the exceedance of the Air Pollution Index at roadside. At present, over 60% of franchised buses are Euro II and Euro III vehicles which will only be completely replaced by 2019 and 2026 respectively. Since they are still in operation on the roads, if their emissions could be reduced as soon as possible, it would help improve the roadside air quality.

In some places in Europe, such as London and Belgium, they have retrofitted some of their buses with selective catalytic reduction (SCR) devices which reduce NOx emissions by about 60%. However, most public buses in these European cities are single-deckers whilst the majority of the franchised buses in Hong Kong are double-deckers. Besides, the high operation frequency and hilly terrains in Hong Kong all cause a relative increase in the engine load of local buses. Air conditioning is also required during hot summer time. Therefore, we have to conduct a trial to retrofit Euro II and Euro III buses with SCR devices to assess the technical feasibility and its effectiveness in emission reduction. If the Euro II and Euro III buses which were already equipped with diesel particulate filters (DPF) are retrofitted with SCR devices, their emission performance could be upgraded to Euro IV or Euro V level.

Our response to the Hon Jeffrey Lam Kin-fung's questions is as follows:

(a) and (b) As at late September 2011, the franchised bus companies owned a total of 3 906 Euro II or Euro III buses. The respective number of these buses owned by the franchised bus companies is tabulated at the Annex.

We have retrofitted three buses (comprising two Euro II and one Euro III buses) with SCR devices for trial in September 2011. We are now retrofitting the other three buses (also comprising two Euro II and one Euro III buses) for trial, and we expect the retrofit to be completed in February 2012. We shall review the initial results after the first six months of the trial to ascertain as soon as possible the feasibility of retrofitting Euro II and Euro III buses with SCR devices on a large-scale and their effectiveness in reducing air pollutants. Subject to satisfactory trial results, the Government will fully subsidise the bus companies to retrofit Euro II and Euro III buses with SCR devices.

These six buses for trial involve three major bus models, representing about 1 800 Euro II and 450 Euro III buses. We have also started to look into the feasibility of retrofitting the other bus models with SCR devices with a view to launching a trial for these buses as soon as possible.

Given that some Euro II buses will retire in the next few years, we estimate that at the most about 3 700 Euro II and Euro III franchised buses would be retrofitted with SCR devices. Based on preliminary information provided by suppliers, the cost of large-scale retrofit of Euro II and Euro III franchised buses with SCR devices is estimated to be about $150,000 per bus. If all 3 700 buses were to be retrofitted with SCR devices, the total retrofit cost would be about $555 million.

The time required for retrofitting all suitable buses with SCR devices depends on the number of such buses and the actual timetable for retrofit to be drawn up by the bus companies. Nevertheless, we aim to roll out the large-scale retrofit as soon as possible once the success of the trial is confirmed.

(c) As for the hybrid bus trial, the franchised bus companies are procuring the buses. Allowing the time required for production and delivery, we expect that the hybrid bus trial in Hong Kong could commence in 2013 for a period of two years.

Annex : http://gia.info.gov.hk/general/201112/14/P201112140163_0163_87985.pdf


----------



## hkskyline

By *GC2805* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *2800* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ13: Fine suspended particulates*
Wednesday, January 11, 2012
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Audrey Eu and a written reply by the Secretary for the Environment, Mr Edward Yau, in the Legislative Council today (January 11):

Question:

The World Health Organisation (WHO) and many academic studies have pointed out that fine suspended particulates (i.e. particulates of a size smaller than an aerodynamic diameter of 2.5 microns) (PM2.5) have greater impact on the health of a person than respirable suspended particulates (i.e. particulates of a size smaller than an aerodynamic diameter of 10 microns). The existing Air Quality Objectives (AQOs) in Hong Kong has not included PM2.5 as a pollutant that requires to be measured, and an indicator of the concentration of PM2.5 in the air has not been formulated. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) whether the Government has measured the concentration of PM2.5; if it has, of the details; whether this has been released to the public; if this has not been released, of the reasons for that; if it has not measured the concentration, of the reasons for that;

(b) whether the Government has any plan to formulate an indicator of the concentration of PM2.5; if it has, of the details; if not, the reasons for that; and

(c) when the Government will update the AQOs which have been in use for nearly 25 years?

Reply:

President,

(a) To understand the situation of fine suspended particulates (PM2.5) in Hong Kong, the Environmental Protection Department (EPD) has started monitoring the pollutant in 1999 at three of the general air monitoring stations at Tap Mun, Tung Chung and Tsuen Wan together with the Central roadside station. The Yuen Long general station was later added in 2005. We have also released the relevant monitoring results to external parties. In addition, by the end of last year, we have completed the installation of PM2.5 samplers in all 14 monitoring stations in Hong Kong. We are now testing the samplers and expect that they will be in full operation in the first quarter of this year.

(b) The Government has proposed in the public consultation document on Air Quality Objectives Review to introduce a set of new objectives for PM2.5. After taken into consideration the WHO guidelines and the unique situation of Hong Kong under which particulates concentrations are strongly influenced by regional factors, we propose that Hong Kong should, as a start, adopt WHO's Interim Target-1 for PM2.5 annual and 24-hour standards, i.e. 35 ug/m³ and 75 ug/m³ respectively, as the PM2.5 objectives.

*(c) Updating of AQOs is not so much about changing the limit values as implementing a series of related improvement measures so as to attain the ultimate goal of air quality improvement. The Government is endeavoured to implement air quality improvement measures that are generally supported by the community, including tightening from 2015 onwards the emission caps on the power sector by 34% to 50% as compared to those for 2010; subsidising the early replacement of Euro II diesel commercial vehicles; carrying out with franchised bus companies a trial of retrofitting on Euro II and III buses with Selective Catalytic Reduction devices; funding franchised bus companies to try out hybrid buses and electric buses; setting up a $300 million pilot Green Transport Fund; introducing legislation to promote energy efficiency for electrical appliances and buildings; setting up the Kai Tak district cooling system, etc. On the other hand, some improvement measures, such as changing the fuel mix for power generation, rationalisation of bus routes, etc., which involve complex issues and have far-reaching implications, would require detailed study and comprehensive planning. The Government is now working on the final proposal to update the AQOs for submission to the Legislative Council for deliberation as soon as possible.*


----------



## hkskyline

By *A~24.350~* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Fuel bills, fares to rise on cleaner air*
The Standard
Thursday, January 19, 2012

Electricity and transport costs will rise by up to 20percent when the new air-quality standards come into force in 2014, the government said.

Secretary for the Environment Edward Yau Tang-wah made the warning a day after announcing plans to raise the Air Quality Objectives to World Health Organization standards.

Yau said the new objectives will lead to a reduction in air pollutants but may also result in a 15 to 20percent rise in transport costs and a 20percent jump in electricity bills, and the public will have to share the financial burden.

The Executive Council on Tuesday gave the green light to tougher clean-air targets for the first time in 25 years, pending approval from the Legislative Council.

About half of the objectives will adopt stricter air-quality guidelines published by the WHO in 2005.

Those for sulfur dioxide, particulate matter (PM10 and PM2.5) and ozone will be set to targets under WHO guidelines.

A total of 22 mitigating measures, including the phasing out of heavily polluting vehicles and the increased usage of natural gas, will be implemented to achieve the new standards.

Yau also welcomed an Airport Authority statement that it will use the updated guidelines when it carries out the environmental impact assessment on the proposed third runway at Chek Lap Kok.

The two electricity companies agreed that government efforts to cut pollution will inevitably lead to higher bills.

CLP Power said yesterday the new objectives, coupled with soaring natural gas prices, will put pressure on it to raise electricity charges.

A spokesman for Hongkong Electric said it will need to install new gas turbines to meet the new standards.

Under the new plan, bus companies have to replace old vehicles with environmentally friendly fleets.

Kowloon Motor Bus, New World First Bus and Citybus said they have already started introducing such vehicles.

But at this early stage they do not know by how much fares will have to rise when the air- quality standards are raised.


----------



## hkskyline

By *HT9346xLM9262* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## IanCleverly

Youtube Video said:


> [Hong Kong Bus Ride] 九巴 KC8419 @ 64K 往 大埔墟鐵路站 [全程行車影片]







At 24:40, you'll get a whistling rendition of 'We wish you a Merry Christmas' as well.


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected]* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus drivers warn of strike in push for 8pc *
The Standard
Wednesday, January 04, 2012

Bus drivers want an 8 percent pay rise and more benefits this year, warning of strike action if they don't get them.

A union at five franchised bus firms also called for HK$40 more per day for drivers on a daily rate.

A Motor Transport Workers General Union spokesman said drivers received pay hikes of only 4percent last year - with inflation running at 5percent.

"The living standard of our bus drivers is sliding down. It is worrying to know the inflation rate will remain high this year," Chung Kin-wah said.

"Spending on electricity, housing, food and other expenses cause a great burden to many of our members."

The union also wants other benefits, including the issue of more staff family cards to contract workers, and double pay for working on public holidays.

Chung said the demands are reasonable enough for bus companies to afford them.

NWS Holdings, the parent of New World Bus and Citybus, posted net earnings of HK$4.62 billion for the fiscal year ended June 30.

Meanwhile, Kowloon Motor Bus - the territory's largest bus operator - saw a substantial increase in passengers last year over 2010, the union said, adding the company also won approval to raise fares by 3.6percent.

"Bus companies should bear their social responsibility and share their appreciable profit with their staff to boost their working initiatives. A better service is thus guaranteed," Chung said.

The union includes members from KMB, Long Win Bus, New World Bus, Citybus and New Lantao Bus.

A spokesman for New World and Citybus said they will be negotiating with staff representatives in April.

The other bus firms said they have not officially received the demands.

"Causing inconvenience to our passengers is the last thing we would like to see, but we cannot rule out taking further action - including strike action - if the bus companies are reluctant to talk to us," Chung said.


----------



## hkskyline

By *Thomas* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ4: Accidents inside bus compartments*
Wednesday, February 1, 2012
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Ip Wai-ming and a written reply by the Secretary for Transport and Housing, Ms Eva Cheng, at the Legislative Council meeting today (February 1):

Question:

In recent years, quite a number of accidents occurred inside the compartments of public buses. Recently, a passenger even died from falling down the stairs from the upper deck to the lower deck of a bus. Some passengers who had sustained injuries from falling down bus stairs sought my assistance, pointing out that they had difficulty in claiming compensation from the bus companies involved after the accidents. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) whether it knows the numbers of accidents occurred inside the compartments of buses of various franchised bus companies (on-board accidents) in the past five years; among them, the numbers of those accidents involving bus passengers who tripped and fell while ascending or descending bus stairs; the casualties and the types of design of the bus stairs involved in such accidents;

(b) whether it knows the number of injured passengers in the on-board accidents in (a) who have claimed compensation from the franchised bus companies involved, and among them, the number of those who have received compensation and the total amount of compensation;

(c) given that some injured passengers have relayed to me that, at present, when injured passengers claim compensation from the franchised bus companies, the burden of proof very often falls on them, and they have to prove that the bus companies concerned should be held responsible for negligence in the accident cases, but such arrangement very often impedes them from striving for reasonable compensation from the bus companies, whether the authorities have put in place any measure to assist injured passengers in claiming compensation from the bus companies or whether there is any government department to provide assistance to them in this regard; whether the authorities will request the franchised bus companies to co-operate by handing over to the injured passengers the records and data of the bus journeys during which the accidents occurred to facilitate the passengers to provide evidence; and

(d) how the authorities will instruct the various franchised bus companies to prevent on-board accidents; whether it knows the efforts made by the bus companies in the past five years to improve the safety of bus compartments and bus stairs and to reduce on-board accidents, as well as the amount of money involved and the effectiveness of such efforts?

Reply:

President,

(a) The number of non-collision franchised bus accidents involving passengers injured inside bus compartments in the past five years, the number of such accidents involving passengers injured on the staircase, and the types of staircase involved are tabulated in Annex 1.

(b) & (c) *According to the information provided by the franchised bus companies, when passengers or other road users injured in a franchised bus accident claim compensation, the franchised bus company concerned or its insurer will refer the case to a loss adjuster firm for investigation based on evidence provided by both parties. The loss adjuster firm will then make assessment, making reference to the relevant ordinances and court cases. Taking into account the investigation results and assessment made by the loss adjuster firm and the relevant ordinances, the franchised bus company concerned or its insurer will decide on whether compensation is made to the claimant and the amount of compensation involved. * Claimants who are not satisfied with the compensation may negotiate direct with the franchised bus company concerned or its insurer, or lodge a claim with the Court. Generally speaking, compensation claims lodged by injured passengers or other road users against franchised bus companies are civil claims in which the burden of proof is usually on the claimant, and the defendant may make his or her defence.

The total number of all third party claims (including cases involving accidents that took place inside and outside franchised bus compartments) handled by the franchised bus companies in each of the past five years is tabulated in Annex 2. The franchised bus companies are unable to provide detailed breakdown of the number of compensation claim cases involving accidents that took place inside franchised bus compartments.

(d) The Government and franchised bus companies attach great importance to passenger safety. The Transport Department and the franchised bus companies review and examine from time to time the design and facilities of franchised buses, so as to keep pace with times by making improvements to passenger safety and comfort level.

*Currently, non-slippery bus floor material is installed inside franchised buses. There is also high contrast step-edge to alert passengers to mind their steps. To minimise the incidents in which passengers fall on board due to loss of balance, all major franchised bus companies have included continuous railing that guides passengers to the seats as one of the specifications for purchasing buses since late 2010.* This has therefore become a standard feature on new buses. This new design allows passengers to hold on to the handrail as they move with steady steps towards the seats or other parts of the bus. To further enhance the safety of passengers when ascending or descending the stairs, extra handrails have been installed for straight staircases by all franchised bus companies.

* To facilitate needy passengers (including the elderly, pregnant women, passengers carrying babies and the disabled), at least four priority seats are designated near the exit door in the lower deck of every double-deck bus. *Stickers are put up on nearby windows to remind passengers to offer these seats to the needy. The franchised bus companies are also making improvements to the design of the priority seats to make them more visible. The Kowloon Motor Bus Company (1933) Limited (KMB) and Long Win Bus Company Limited (LW) have started a renovation programme by installing eye-catching bright colour headrest on the priority seats of some of their double-deck buses since June 2011 for easy recognition by passengers. Subject to the feedback of passengers, KMB and LW will extend their renovation programme to their whole bus fleets gradually. In parallel, Citybus Limited, New World First Bus Services Limited and New Lantao Bus Company (1973) Limited are considering similar renovation programmes to replace the cushions of their priority seats with different colours.

Apart from improving the design of bus compartments, the franchised bus companies broadcast messages on bus travel safety via the bus stop announcement system from time to time. Such messages include "Please hold the handrail", "For your safety, please do not stand on the upper deck or the stairway", "Please take care of the children and the elderly, and offer your seats to those in need" and "Please stand behind the yellow line". In addition, signs and posters are put up inside bus compartments, and Announcements in the Public Interest are broadcast on board to remind passengers of safety when travelling on buses. 

The above-mentioned improvements to the design of bus compartments and efforts of reminding passengers of safety during their bus rides are long-term and persistent goals pursued by the franchised bus companies for providing passengers with a safe and comfortable travelling environment. Passengers in general welcome these enhanced design and improvement measures. The franchised bus companies are unable to provide a breakdown of the expenditure for such design and improvements as they are usually implemented together with the upgrading of other facilities in the bus compartment.


----------



## hkskyline

By *Alex01* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*LCQ12: Public transport concessions scheme for the elderly and persons with disabilities*
Wednesday, February 15, 2012
Government Press Release

Following is a question by the Hon Frederick Fung and a written reply by the Secretary for Labour and Welfare, Mr Matthew Cheung Kin-chung, in the Legislative Council today (February 15):

Question :

In his 2011-2012 Policy Address, the Chief Executive (CE) proposed public transport fare concessions (fare concessions) for the elderly and eligible persons with disabilities (PWDs) to travel by MTR trains, franchised buses and ferries at a concessionary fare of $2 per trip. At the Question and Answer Session of this Council held last month, CE indicated that he would seek to implement the fare concessions scheme for the elderly before the change of the Government. In this connection, will the Government inform this Council:

(a) of the details of the necessary procedures and preparatory work, etc from putting forward to implementing the fare concessions proposal; of the latest progress, including discussions with the public transport operators (operators) and difficulties encountered in tackling technical problems and problems in administrative procedures, etc (eg sharing of administrative costs, etc); whether the authorities have requested the operators to shoulder their social responsibilities and bear more of the additional expenditures arising from the proposal; and

(b) given that after the announcement of the fare concessions proposal, different views (including lowering the minimum age limit for elderly recipients and extending the concessions to all public transport to encourage the elderly and PWDs to go out for activities) have been expressed in the community, whether the authorities have assessed the feasibility of these views; if they have not, of the reasons; whether they have specifically contacted other operators (eg green minibus operators, etc); whether the authorities have planned to extend the concessions to cover the entire public transport system at the next stage?

Reply:

President,

In his Policy Address last year, the Chief Executive proposed a public transport concessions scheme for the elderly and persons with disabilities (the Scheme) to enable all elderly people aged 65 or above and eligible persons with disabilities to travel on the general Mass Transit Railway (MTR) lines, franchised buses and ferries anytime at a concessionary fare of $2 a trip. The Scheme aims to encourage the elderly and eligible persons with disabilities to participate in more community activities, thereby enriching social capital and developing a spirit of care and inclusiveness. The basic principle of the Scheme is that on the premise of maintaining existing fare concessions by the public transport operators concerned, the Government will provide additional resources for offering a concessionary fare of $2 per trip. The Administration would reimburse the public transport operators the revenue forgone arising from the implementation of Scheme. 

My reply to the Hon Frederick Fung's question is as follows:

(a) Apart from negotiating with the MTR Corporation Limited, five franchised bus companies and numerous ferry service operators (the public transport operators) on the detailed implementation and financial arrangement of the Scheme, we need the full support of the public transport operators and the Octopus Cards Limited (OCL) in respect of hardware and software facilities. Considerable time will be required for modifying, upgrading and testing the Octopus system of the respective public transport operator with a view to ensuring stability, reliability and accuracy. Moreover, the Government needs to make amendments to the Disability Discrimination Ordinance (DDO), and seek the Legislative Council Finance Committee's funding approval, etc. Since the Scheme involves a significant amount of public resources and is of a recurrent nature, we must ensure the reliability of the operating mechanism and every detail of the Scheme.

The Labour and Welfare Bureau, Transport and Housing Bureau as well as Transport Department have been pressing ahead full steam with various preparatory work. The negotiation with the public transport operators and the OCL is in full swing. We have also started the preparatory work for amending the DDO. Our aim is to finalise all detailed arrangements in the first half of this year and launch the Scheme as soon as possible in the second half of the year, upon completion of the upgrading and testing of the systems of the public transport operators.

(b) MTR and the majority of franchised bus companies are currently offering elderly concessionary fare of $2 on designated days for elderly people aged 65 or above. On this basis, the Government proposes to extend the elderly concessionary fare of $2 to other days. We have no plan to extend the Scheme to other age groups. 

Much complicated and time-consuming preparatory work has to be done before the Scheme can be launched with MTR, franchised buses and ferries. To enable the elderly and eligible persons with disabilities to enjoy the concessionary fares as soon as possible, we will launch the Scheme first on the three major modes of public transport, viz MTR, franchised buses and ferries. Following the full implementation of the Scheme for a period of time, we will review the feasibility of extending its scope. In fact, MTR, franchised buses and ferries account for about 70% of our average daily public transport patronage.


----------



## hkskyline

By *KT4187* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HE3543 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *error* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB is rolling along with much cleaner story *
The Standard
Wednesday, February 22, 2012

How the Kowloon Motor Bus fleet has cut pollution in the past two decades has been revealed by its principal engineer, Kane Shum Yuet-hung.

Particulate emissions are down by 92percent, he says, and nitrogen oxide by 57.2percent. This has been achieved by upgrading engines and using less harmful diesel and emission-reduction devices.

Of 3,891 buses in the current fleet, 417 are either Euro IV or V buses using the latest engines.

"We still have around 980 Euro I buses," he added. "But they will be retired by early 2015 while 1,500 Euro II buses are scheduled to complete their service starting in 2014."

Such buses are not suitable for areas such as Causeway Bay, Mong Kok and Tsim Sha Tsui.

Meanwhile, the company is pushing ahead with Euro V diesel, first used in 2008 and which is claimed to contain only 0.001 percent of sulfur. So the punlic is less likely to suffer with fumes.

On buses still using Euro II and III engines, diesel particulate filters may reduce emissions by more than 80percent. The upgraded engines can meet exhaust emission equivalent to a Euro V standard.

The filters mean "the environmental performance can be improved immediately," Shum said.


----------



## Silly_Walks

^^

Are there any visual clues that air pollution in Hong Kong is decreasing: i.e. less smog days, or less dense smog?


----------



## hkskyline

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> Are there any visual clues that air pollution in Hong Kong is decreasing: i.e. less smog days, or less dense smog?


Well, road-side pollution is not the major contributor to the overall smog problem. Most of the smog is caused by emissions from China.


----------



## hkskyline

By *FD1179* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *S3BL417* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *K...KR4210* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *KM7241* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *PV8048* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *heihei107 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By* EL6749* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *戀の新幹線* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *NF9046* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## shree711

I took these pictures the other day:










These look like they are one of the older buses but they are actually quite good. They are low floor with complete wheelchair access.

Here is another:









These look similar to buses in London.












































Didn't take more because I boarded this bus. This is one of the few models on HK island that do not have wheelchair access. They are slowly being replaced (is this true hkskyline?)


----------



## hkskyline

I'm not too sure what is Citybus' fleet replacement plan, but I believe the legal requirement is 16 years max for buses on regular scheduled service, although some exceptions can apply.


----------



## shree711

hkskyline said:


> I'm not too sure what is Citybus' fleet replacement plan, but I believe the legal requirement is 16 years max for buses on regular scheduled service, although some exceptions can apply.


Then citybus needs to get rid of a large number of their buses soon. They already have some enviro500s and some other ones but now to come to think of it, isn't 16 too short? Won't even nwfb need replacements soon by that standard? And what of KMB?


----------



## hkskyline

By * 戀の新幹線 »* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## shree711

Does someone have the picture of a double decker NLB?


----------



## hkskyline

shree711 said:


> Does someone have the picture of a double decker NLB?


Not the best photo though : http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthewhk001/3810558852/


----------



## shree711

^^

Thanks for that. Shame there isn't a view from the front.


----------



## hkskyline

By *9042volvo* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## aznichiro115

shree711 said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks for that. Shame there isn't a view from the front.


http://www.gakei.com/wmn/wmn.htm


----------



## shree711

aznichiro115 said:


> http://www.gakei.com/wmn/wmn.htm


Thank you :cheers::applause::master::cheer::lovethem:


----------



## hkskyline

By *~24.350~* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Routes revamp a thinkable trade-off*
The Standard
Monday, October 15, 2012

Franchised bus company Kowloon Motor Bus recorded a loss of HK$15 million in the first half of the year.

Senior company officials sparked fears that the SAR's largest bus operator intends to seek fare increases by speaking at great length on Friday about escalating costs.

It's certainly the last thing transport minister Anthony Cheung Bing-leung wants, as he already has the MTR hot potato to handle over in the form of a fare adjustment mechanism that - if unchanged - will likely kick in with another hike next year.

Coupled with the power firms' threats to jack up electricity tariffs, a KMB application to raise fares would only worsen things for a government already reeling from sagging popularity. 

Maybe it would be in everyone's interest to head KMB off from climbing aboard the bandwagon. The bus operator has cited several reasons for the pressure on fares: higher costs for fuel and wages, and passenger losses to an MTR operator that has expanded its service to areas where buses used to be the main means of transport.

Fuel costs and wage movements are subject to the macro environment that KMB can respond to. There is much it can and should do to revamp routes, with a view to enhancing cost effectiveness.

According to the firm, 70 percent of its existing 400 routes are being operated at a loss, while half of them are competing with the MTR amid its rapid expansion.

Unless it can divert its bus fleet to break new ground, the pressure for fare hikes will become a structural problem that both the bus company and the commuting public will be forced to face.

The existing arrangement, allowing the Executive Council to curb any fare hike, can't overcome the structural defect alone.

Anyone who's been on route 690 from Central to Hong Sing Garden in Tseung Kwan O will see that the buses carry only a handful of passengers.

Why wouldn't the vehicles be largely empty, since people can travel by the MTR more cheaply and without the nuisance of traffic congestion?

Equally amazing is the operation of route 690 that almost duplicates 692. Surely, this can be ratified with some common sense.

KMB claims it has wanted to revamp certain routes to enhance cost- effectiveness, as well as opening new areas that can be better served. But it alleges local politicians in district councils stand in the way. Like any commercial operation, it's in KMB's own interest to shed loss-making routes to concentrate on those profitable ones.

The firm has a vested interest in making the accusation that politicians are interfering. Nonetheless, the issue should be viewed as a whole. KMB's plea isn't entirely without merit.

If half of the loss-making routes are outdated, that's a problem. If partisan politics is at fault for the structural defect, it's in the public's interest to break it.

If routes are rationalized, people will breathe in emissions, while pressure to hike fares would be reduced.

So, let's break the vicious cycle.


----------



## hkskyline

By *NE 714* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Watchdog acts over bus complaints*
The Standard
Friday, October 19, 2012

Ombudsman Alan Lai Nin has decided to investigate how the Transport Department handles complaints against bus companies.

Lai said there are about 2,000 passenger complaints each year about frequent delays or cancellations of bus services with little or no action taken against companies.

Under the present monitoring mechanism, the department is responsible for regularly checking operational records, initiating investigations and conducting site inspections. However, the problems have persisted.

"The mechanism does not seem to be effective," Lai said.

He welcomes public views on the matter. Comments should reach his office before November 16.


----------



## shree711

Lets discuss this issue and reach some consensus.


----------



## hkskyline

By *9042volvo* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *nwfb94A* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *HR586~** from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_9146 - 複製 by louispoon_2012_4, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Blackout horror*
The Standard
Tuesday, November 20, 2012













































_An accident on the same stretch of road in 1992, killing 1._

A taxi driver and his two passengers were killed yesterday when their cab was sandwiched between a runaway bus and another double-decker in a four-vehicle pileup.

Wong Kim-chung, 53, a Briton identified only as Jorge, 34, and a Swede, Carl, 30 who was here on a business trip were declared dead.

A total of 56 people were hurt in the horrific Shau Kei Wan crash.

One victim was in critical condition last night, five were listed as serious and 12 were stable.

The remaining 38 were discharged from hospitals after treatment.

Police arrested the 57-year-old bus driver, Lau Chit who is believed to have suffered a blackout for dangerous driving. Lau and the KMB bus driver, Chiang Sheung-chung, were also admitted to hospital. Lau was reported to be in stable condition.

The tragedy happened as a New World First Bus double-decker with 30 passengers was dropping down into Shau Kei Wan on the steep road from Chai Wan when Lau apparently lost consciousness at 11.38am.

The No 8 bus heading for Wan Chai Ferry Pier went out of control, struck a seven-seater vehicle and swung right toward A Kung Ngam Road.

It rammed the taxi in the opposite lane, forcing it back into a No 118 KMB double-decker that was waiting at traffic lights. Injured and terrified passengers rushed out of the buses in panic.

More than 10 firemen took nearly three hours to pull the trapped taxi driver and the passengers from the wreckage. Fire Services Department East Division acting divisional officer Derek Armstrong Chan said his officers were unable to separate the buses because their braking systems were locked and they had to jack up the buses and cut through parts of the smashed taxi to get to the trapped driver and passengers.

A woman named Lee on the runaway bus said she was reading a book when she heard a bang and screaming.

She saw the bus driver had collapsed and was leaning to his left.

I yelled for anyone to take control of the bus, but then it crashed into the taxi and the passengers were in a mess.

Labor lawmaker Aron Kwok Wai- keung, quoting injured passengers, said one brave passenger tried to control the double-decker but failed to get to the brake.

Kwok added: This a rare accident. We will have to pay more attention to the health of drivers.

Chief Inspector Tam Wing-leung said police will investigate the incident from three directions: mechanical failure, human error and any breach of traffic laws.

Lau, who joined New World First Bus in September 1998, reported for duty at about 5am yesterday and the tragic trip was his fourth round for the day.

The driver has been driving the route for over 10 years, said Motor Transport Workers General Union secretary Yeung Chun-kong, who added that the steep Chai Wan Road is challenging for drivers.

Secretary for Transport and Housing Anthony Cheung Bing-leung emphasized that the location is not a traffic black spot, adding that bus drivers aged 50 or above must undergo annual health checks to make sure that they are still fit to drive.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus driver passed health check-up*
The Standard
Tuesday, November 20, 2012

The New World First Bus driver who blacked out at the wheel had passed his regular company health check-up in July, the firm said yesterday.

But it refused to say whether Lau Chit, who apparently fell unconscious before his bus rammed into a taxi, is suffering from diabetes.

One of the main causes of a person having a sudden blackout is the low level of glucose in the blood, according to doctors.

The company said whether it is appropriate for drivers suffering from diabetes to take to the road depends completely on the advice of doctors.

Last month, the bus company issued a circular to all drivers to inform management if they are diabetic and using insulin, but the company spokeswoman refused to say how many drivers had responded.

Doctor and lawmaker Kwok Ka-ki said there could be a number of causes for a blackout, including a sudden drop in sugar level.

Kwok said this is common in diabetic patients using insulin.

It is also possible that the driver may have had a heart attack or is suffering from other cardiovascular diseases.

Legislative Council transport panel members voiced concern over the health of career drivers.

And New World First Bus Staff Union chairman Chung Chung-fai said: Generally, if a bus driver suffers from diabetes, he is required to notify the company immediately.

Our bus company then arranges for drivers to receive medical check-ups and doctors will decide whether it is appropriate for the driver to carrying on working. Chung said the bus company can also consider requiring drivers aged under 50 to receive regular medical checks.


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_5180 by H0324879, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leave nothing to chance on accidents*
The Standard
Thursday, November 22, 2012

The bus crash that killed three and injured 56 on a steep slope in Shau Kei Wan this week was horrific.

It seems that Chai Wan Road is cursed.

For in December 1982, a cement truck crashed down the slope and slammed onto the pavement, killing four people and injuring 13.

In November 1992, a double-decker bus lost control on the road and plowed onto the pedestrian walkway. The driver died and 31 passengers were hurt.

So this Monday's tragedy may make it tempting for some to say that those years ending with a "2" are ominous for Chai Wan Road, but that's only superstition.

Instead, a serious attempt should be made to understand the health condition of the 57-year-old bus driver involved in the latest accident. 

Such a review should not only focus on Monday's accident, but those that happened in the past as well.

For it seems more drivers are blacking out on the road than ever before.

In the latest accident, the New World First Bus driver passed out for more than 10 seconds behind the wheel.

He has not been the only one.

In a few of the cases, the luck of the drivers held out, for they were able to stop the vehicles before collapsing.

In November 2011, a cabbie suffered a heart attack, but managed to pull the taxi to the roadside before any serious consequences resulted.

But in most other cases, luck was simply absent.

On June 3, a KMB driver lost consciousness and crashed his vehicle into a Tuen Mun bus stop, killing one and injuring five. The driver was arrested.

On September 19, a taxi driver with a history of epilepsy had a seizure and lost control of the vehicle for 20 meters, causing a five-car pileup. Three people were injured.

Each case was probed by police as separate, isolated incidents.

Has there been any attempt to compare the various investigation results to determine if there were any common denominators?

As far as the public knows, there were none.

However, are government officials aware that the number of casualties in such accidents can end up being more disastrous than the ferry tragedy off Lamma Island on October 1?

It's high time a commission of inquiry is set up to review accidents collectively - whether on land or at sea - that would likely uncover causes that no isolated probe can.

Stakeholders should not only be road users, but all public transport firms, including ferries and railways, as well.

The five franchised bus companies employ about 12,000 drivers - 44 percent of them 50 years of age or older.

Their employers arrange for them to undergo annual health checkups. For those 60 or older, a cardiovascular check is also required.

But, unfortunately, regular health checks are not effective in discovering hidden illnesses early.

Relying on the drivers themselves to declare their health conditions is also not a solution.

A comprehensive inquiry is necessary and vital.


----------



## hkskyline

By *93A_S3~** from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

2013-08-24
*Smooth Implementation of Phase 2 of North District’s Enhanced Bus Network*
KMB Press Release Excerpt

Phase 2 of the bus route reorganisation in North District (“ND”) was implemented today and the operation was generally smooth. New services including the morning and evening peak-hour express Route 277E [Sheung Shui (Tin Ping)←→Lam Tin (not via Fanling but direct to Kowloon Bay)] on Monday-Saturday, and the full-daydailyservice of Route 277P [Sheung Shui (Tin Ping)←→Lam Tin (via Fanling, San Po Kong and Choi Hung)] commenced operations, providing ND passengers with a faster and more direct bus service to East Kowloon and shortening the journey time between ND and East Kowloon to about 40 minutes. Many passengers welcomed the new express bus services.

As part of the Phase 2 implementation, Routes 277X and 70X have been combined as Route 277X with the terminus moved to Lam Tin. On Monday (26 August – I think it’s needed), the new morning service of one-direction Route74C[Kau Lung Hang→Kwun Tong Pier] will also start to serve passengers travelling from the Tai Wo Service Road West area to East Kowloon on Monday-Friday.


----------



## hkskyline

*Drivers turn to watchdog over bus cameras*
The Standard
Friday, August 16, 2013

Drivers of Kowloon Motor Bus and its subsidiary Long Win Bus fear that front- facing cameras installed on buses are snooping on them and have complained to the privacy commissioner.

They petitioned the Office of the Privacy Commissioner for Personal Data, objecting to the video and audio devices installed on more than 190 buses.

Cheng Wai-kwan, director of the Motor Transport Workers General Union's Kowloon Motor Bus branch, said the cameras face the driver's seat and they are under surveillance throughout the whole journey.

This "seriously violates personal privacy" and causes additional and unnecessary stress to drivers, she said.

"Some drivers complain that they cannot sleep. Others are frightened about making judgments when crossing the road. Some even cannot get on the bus and vomit when they know they have to drive a bus with a camera," Cheng said.

The drivers asked the companies to uninstall the cameras or refer to rival Citybus, which has installed the devices at the back of drivers' seats. Their requests were rejected.

Unionist lawmaker Bill Tang Ka-piu, who passed on the petition with the unions, said the two bus companies have not given drivers a reasonable explanation about the camera arrangements.

A KMB spokesman said the bus video recording system is used for the purpose of security and accident investigation.


----------



## hkskyline

last by HE 6672, on Flickr


70X3 by HE 6672, on Flickr


68632 by HE 6672, on Flickr


70X by HE 6672, on Flickr


68631 by HE 6672, on Flickr


24221 by HE 6672, on Flickr


85342 by HE 6672, on Flickr


KJ 52772 by HE 6672, on Flickr


0005 by HE 6672, on Flickr


93141 by HE 6672, on Flickr


70X4 by HE 6672, on Flickr


0030 by HE 6672, on Flickr


last1 by HE 6672, on Flickr


carlo by HE 6672, on Flickr


JP 5664 by HE 6672, on Flickr


JF 6723 by HE 6672, on Flickr


HL 8927 by HE 6672, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *EL6749* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB trip down memory lane spans 80 years*
The Standard
Wednesday, September 04, 2013









_Photo source : KMB _

Most people simply call Hong Kong's biggest franchised bus operator "KMB," but the full name is Kowloon Motor Bus (1933). That's a pretty good clue that this year marks its 80th anniversary.

The Joint Publishing Company has brought out a Chinese-language book documenting the company's growth since the 1930s.

In fact, the volume sets the scene as far back as in the late 19th century and traces the development of bus services in Kowloon and the New Territories in the 1920s. It is quite a story.

After the end of the Japanese occupation, KMB converted trucks for passenger use to get people moving again.

Just a few years later, it acquired Hong Kong's first double-decker buses and in the early 1980s introduced the world's first air-conditioned double-deckers.

The book is heavily illustrated with maps, pictures of every bus model used and, of course, street scenes.

These are especially interesting because, unlike many old Hong Kong photos which show the island, these show the other side of the harbor.

Flicking through them is like taking a bus ride through the territory's history of rapid growth. And although newer and bigger (and cleaner) buses come along as the decades pass, what really surprises the reader are the changes in the city they serve.

It is amazing to think that as recently as the mid-1960s, Sha Tin was a rural village and much of Ngau Tau Kok was made up of low-rise streets with large areas of empty space in between.

Bernard Charnwut Chan is chairman of the Advisory Committee on Revitalisation of Historic Buildings.


----------



## hkskyline

Electric Bus
_News item in Chinese : http://rthk.hk/rthk/news/expressnews/news.htm?expressnews&20130909&55&948597 _

By * FX7611* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## skyridgeline

^^

Fat/wide single decker buses with electric motors on HK`s hilly/narrow roads ... :cripes:.


Foton AUV BJ6128C8BCD double-decker (LNG) ...

chinabuses.org


----------



## hkskyline

skyridgeline said:


> ^^
> 
> Fat/wide single decker buses with electric motors on HK`s hilly/narrow roads ... :cripes:.


_This bus is deployed on Route 2, which is mostly on flat land in Kowloon until the very last stretch with a little uphill._

*KMB sets pace with first electric bus*
The Standard
Tuesday, September 10, 2013

Hong Kong's first electric bus was put into service as safety fears were allayed. 

The Kowloon Motor Bus vehicle, which runs on the No2 route between Tsim Sha Tsui and So Uk Estate in Cheung Sha Wan, has a maximum speed of 70 kilometers an hour and can carry 66 passengers.

The 12-meter single-decker eBus can travel 180km after being charged for three hours.

It is made by mainland automobile manufacturer Build Your Dreams and is on lease to the bus company. 

KMB managing director Edmond Ho Man-tat said: "This eBus has zero emissions and can help improve air quality on the road." 

An electronic taxi made by BYD exploded in June, but the "eBus has been through stringent trials and safety checks," Ho said.

"KMB tested it for more than seven months without passengers on board," he added. It also acted as a staff shuttle bus.

KMB plans to buy 18 eBuses next year at a cost of HK$5 million each.


----------



## skyridgeline

hkskyline said:


> _This bus is deployed on Route 2, which is mostly on flat land in Kowloon until the very last stretch with a little uphill._
> 
> *KMB sets pace with first electric bus*
> The Standard
> Tuesday, September 10, 2013
> 
> Hong Kong's first electric bus was put into service as safety fears were allayed.
> 
> The Kowloon Motor Bus vehicle, which runs on the No2 route between Tsim Sha Tsui and So Uk Estate in Cheung Sha Wan, has a maximum speed of 70 kilometers an hour and *can carry 66 passengers *.
> 
> The 12-meter single-decker eBus can travel 180km after being charged for three hours.
> 
> ... .


That's about half the capacity of a typical double-decker bus. Any actual gains may be offset by congestion costs.


----------



## hkskyline

*Speed up city's electric buses*
13 September 2013
South China Morning Post

Hong Kong is well known for being receptive to innovation and technology. But its reputation was put to the test when it came to green transport. It was not until 2011 that the government set aside HK$180 million to help companies try out electric-powered buses. After waiting for two years, the first public service hit the streets on Monday. Belated as the move was, the KMB single-decker had a promising start. But with just four scheduled trips a day as a trial, there is still a long way to go before all bus companies will take their polluting fleets off the road.

If our growing affluence and environmental awareness are a fuel for green living, the worsening roadside pollution over recent years should be the catalyst. With the city's strong appetite for innovation, one would have thought electronic buses should have become an integral part of our public transport system by now. In reality, however, our journey has just begun. Other Asian regions are already making headway. South Korea, for example, has built roads with embedded cables that charge buses while they are running. Mainland cities are also miles ahead, thanks to a clear government drive and the home-grown BYD, the world's largest e-vehicle manufacturer. So, why is the city lagging behind?

Understandably, safety and reliability have to come first. Additional prudence is called for, after an electric taxi crashed and caught fire in Shenzhen last year, killing all three on board. Cost is another key concern. Without the government subsidy, bus companies probably have no incentive to bring in the 36 battery powered buses as promised.

The positive feedback from the maiden ride is welcome news. But far from just a novelty for bus aficionados, they should be made the backbone of future bus fleets. Officials have rightly made public transport with zero emissions the ultimate goal. But it leaves a lot to be desired if a firm timetable cannot be given. Both the government and operators should make a clear commitment in accelerating development.


----------



## hkskyline

*Replacing old Hong Kong buses will save hundreds of lives, says study*
17 September 2013
South China Morning Post










Replacing Hong Kong's ageing buses with those meeting newer, more stringent emission standards could help save hundreds of lives, a study shows.

The study, published in the peer-reviewed Journal of Benefit-Cost Analysis, says that 1,260 lives can be saved in the next 13 years if the city's 5,170 buses built to Euro I, II and III standards are replaced now with cleaner Euro V models. 

At an estimated cost of HK$15 billion split evenly between the government and bus operators, the bus replacement would generate HK$26 billion in "net economic benefits" for Hong Kong by 2026, including lower hospital costs and regained productivity, the study says.

The government already plans to phase out all pre-Euro V buses in 18 years and under this plan Euro IV models would stay on the roads in the meantime.

The European emission standards define acceptable limits for exhaust emissions, with newer standards meeting stricter levels.

Author Leung Weiwen, of Singapore Management University, said the proposals could be seen as the minimum subsidy needed to give private bus operators an incentive to replace all their pre-Euro IV buses.

Academics and environmentalists said the proposal had merit, but doubted its feasibility.

Clean Air Network chief executive Kwong Sum-yin said she would support such a plan, but realistically it would not happen. "The government and bus companies have a contract to phase out pre-Euro V buses in 18 years and neither side will be willing to breach this contract," she said.

Leung arrived at his figure by calculating the decrease in mortality rate per decrease in air pollutants such as nitrogen dioxide , which is toxic by inhalation, and PM10, fine air particles which can penetrate deep into the lungs.

His work was based on a 2010 study by the Boston-based Health Effects Institute, which found natural-cause mortality in Hong Kong to increase 0.9 and 0.6 per cent respectively for every nitrogen dioxide and PM10 increase of 10 micrograms per cubic metre of air. He used Hospital Authority data, which recorded an average of 39,900 deaths from natural causes between 2008 and 2010.

Seventy per cent of Hong Kong's franchised bus fleet are Euro II buses or lower. Euro II buses alone can emit twice as much nitrogen dioxide and PM10 as Euro V buses, Leung said.

The Hedley Environmental Index estimated there were at least 195 premature deaths and 400,000 doctor visits last month and eight million doctor visits in 2011 as a result of bad air.

Sarah McGhee, a professor of health economics at the University of Hong Kong, said Leung's findings were credible but his plan's feasibility was doubtful because it would require bus firms to find HK$8 billion on top of the government's HK$6 billion subsidy to replace non-Euro V buses.


----------



## trainrover

^^ Supermarket checkout headline alert :siren:


----------



## hkskyline

By *MU6103* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *dennisn307 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * 601* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * mice122* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *GB8469.86K * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB risks being told to take a hike*
The Standard
Monday, December 02, 2013

Kowloon Motor Bus has asked to raise fares by 4.3 percent or 28 cents per journey - the second time the company has sought increases in a year. That's somewhat unexpected.

In November 2012, it applied for an 8.5 percent rise, but won approval for 4.9 percent, which took effect in March.

The SAR's largest bus operator then blamed a lack of progress in reforming its deficit-running routes for the hike, and promised it would greatly reduce the fare pressure if progress is made.

So, what are the reasons being given now? First, KMB complains that progress in reforming bus routes has been extremely slow. In the past 11 months, only routes in the North District and part of Tuen Mun have been overhauled.

Second, heavy traffic has slowed bus trips greatly. For example, the journey for the No 101 run from Kwun Tong to Kennedy Town has stretched from 66 to 89 minutes. Then, the completion of new railway extensions also caused the number of passengers to plunge.

Last, KMB recorded a deficit of HK$19.5 million for the first six months.

Well, that may be its case. But does it know there are also factors pointing to just the opposite?

However slow, there has been progress in reworking unprofitable runs. The reconfiguration of North District routes has been successful, and it's foreseeable that as negotiations continue in other districts, the situation will improve steadily.

Then, KMB's sister company, Roadshow, has been making money through bus adverts. It is only because of its corporate structure that the ad revenues are credited to Roadshow, which is run separately from the bus operation.

If those revenues were plowed back to bus operations, would the situation be different?

It's true that many bus passengers switched to the MTR after new extensions opened. But there has been an improvement in the past six months - because of government subsidies, more elderly are taking buses.

Overall, daily patronage has risen 2 percent from the same period last year. So the picture isn't really as gloomy.

The relevant question may be what is KMB actually up to? As with any commercial operation, it would certainly like to see more revenues. But in KMB's case, there could also be a political motive.

In 2014, it will start negotiations to streamline bus routes in a number of districts at the same time. Talks are expected to start simultaneously with the district councils of Sha Tin, Yuen Long, Tsuen Wan and Kwai Tsing.

If negotiations with the North District alone were complicated, talks with so many districts at the same time will only get tougher. Maybe KMB thinks its latest fare move will strengthen its position.

But it should also know the public perceives the proposed hike in a bad light.

Indeed, people may start accusing KMB of being sly last year when it said bus route reforms could ease the pressure on fares.

If that's the case, opponents will ask why bother reaching agreement with KMB because it will raise fares anyway.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/740632/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/740638/

26.07.2013.


----------



## hkskyline

By *罪人* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ivan04* from dcfever :


----------



## Sopomon

How long are the HK buses? From what I've seen, they're much larger than any in the UK


----------



## _Night City Dream_

To me, they seem rather common in terms of length, maybe even shorter that 12 m.

What really struck me when I stayed in Hong-Kong is how numerous they were and how different: so many models and brands.


----------



## hkskyline

Sopomon said:


> How long are the HK buses? From what I've seen, they're much larger than any in the UK


Yes, usually 12m with 3 axles.


----------



## Fan Railer

DD Buses in HK are 10-12 meters, with the majority of newer buses at the 12 meter length. A good eye can spot the length difference.


----------



## IanCleverly




----------



## hkskyline

By *KL 5210* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## sacto7654

IanCleverly,

Oh wow! That brings back a lot of memories of my trip to Hong Kong in 1979. I remember riding those buses--they were not air conditioned and the ride wasn't very smooth at times, too. Rode the CMB buses a lot between the Central district of Hong Kong and the Summit Court apartments, which was built on a hill above the North Point district of Hong Kong Island.


----------



## hkskyline

The last non-A/C buses retired about 2 years ago and the fleet now is so much different.

By *ttl40908189 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected]* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *S3BL332~EC1349* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Changes on way as KMB plans route revamp *
The Standard
Wednesday, March 26, 2014

About 40 bus routes will be reconfigured in Yuen Long, Sha Tin, Tai Po and Tsing Yi districts, Kowloon Motor Bus said.

This comes after routes in North District were streamlined last August.

Revamping of the routes is expected to take effect in the third quarter of this year.

Corporate affairs director Vivien Chan Pik-kwan said the 68X from Hung Shui Kiu in Yuen Long to Jordan, for example, will be split into two routes. One will pass through the West Kowloon Corridor, from Hung Shui Kiu, with Jordan as the terminus.

The other will also start from Hung Shui Kiu but will pass through Cheung Sha Wan Road ending in Mong Kok. 

Chan said splitting the route will help passengers going to different destinations and reduce the journey time by 10 minutes.

The revamp means routes will be reconfigured or shortened or a combination of the two.

The affected routes comprise 20 in Sha Tin, 15 in Yuen Long to Tin Shui Wai area and five in Tai Po and Tsing Yi districts. 

Chan said the 264M linking Tai Lam Tunnel will be canceled, which might affect about 7,000 passengers. 

The 264M will will be merged with the 68E, which now goes from Pat Heung to Yuen Long Park. 

The combined route will begin from Yuen Long Park to Tsing Yi Railway station.

Also, buses from Sheung Tsuen to Tai Po including 64K, 64P and 65K may be canceled due to poor patronage.

For buses going from Sha Tin to Ma On Shan, KMB hopes to make better use of Tsing Sha Highway and Eagle's Nest Tunnel, enabling a shorter traveling time. 

Chan called on local district councils to support the revamp.


----------



## hkskyline

By *≡OLYMPIAN≡* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Buses in Kowloon:










July 2013.


----------



## hkskyline

By *GE750* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *[email protected]* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB's big bus bustle as new giant drives in*
The Standard
Tuesday, June 03, 2014

_By *S3M178-EG780* from a Hong Kong bus forum : _



















The longest double-decker buses in Asia which can carry up to 146 passengers could soon be plying the roads of the New Territories.

Kowloon Motor Bus will introduce two models of the 12.8-meter-long bus. One model is an Alexander Dennis Enviro500 Turbo and the other is the Volvo B9TL. The Enviro500 Turbo has already been approved by the Transport Department while approval for the other is being processed.

Components were made in Britain and assembled in Zhuhai.

James Louey, KMB commercial director, said the two models are environmentally friendly, using the latest Euro 5 engines.

KMB buses at the moment can carry up to 138 passengers, or 5.8 percent fewer than the new double-deckers.

KMB corporate affairs director Vivien Chan Pik-kwan said it bought the new buses with increased capacity for routes with heavy demand. Demand is high on routes from the New Territories to urban areas; for example, from Sheung Shui to Tsim Sha Tsui or Sha Tin to Tsuen Wan, especially in peak hours.

KMB placed orders for four prototypes from two manufacturers. Each costs more than HK$3 million.

Ng Kwun-yiu, senior manager for maintenance administration, said the four routes likely to be piloted are 43X, 49X, 277X and 279X but details have yet to be confirmed. Routes 43X and 49X link Sha Tin and Tsuen Wan, while 277X connects Fan Ling and Lam Tin. Route 279X is from Fan Ling to Tsing Yi.

Louey estimates that testing will be completed in three months. Two buses have already arrived. No date has been set for them to enter service yet.

KMB applied for a 4.3 percent fare increase to the Transport Advisory Committee in April.


----------



## hkskyline

By *GKey. * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## _Night City Dream_

How many brands and models are there running in Hk?


----------



## hkskyline

_Night City Dream_ said:


> How many brands and models are there running in Hk?


Too many to count. This enthusiast's website is quite comprehensive with the models - both past and present : http://www.gakei.com/hkbec/index.html


----------



## hkskyline

Flickr 上 km30192002 的 ADL Enviro500mmc 12.8 bus e500mmc128_e


Flickr 上 km30192002 的 ADL Enviro500mmc 12.8 bus e500mmc128_f


Flickr 上 km30192002 的 ADL Enviro500mmc 12.8 bus e500mmc128_a


Flickr 上 km30192002 的 ADL Enviro500mmc 12.8 bus e500mmc128


Flickr 上 km30192002 的 ADL Enviro500mmc atenu113


----------



## aznichiro115

_Night City Dream_ said:


> How many brands and models are there running in Hk?


Dennis and Volvo are the biggest 2, MAN, Scania and Neoplan have a decent amounts as well.

Neoplan Centroliner
MAN 24.310
MAN 24.350
MAN NL262R
Scania K230UB
Scania K270UB
Scania K280UD
Scania K310UD
Scania K94UB
Scania N113
Leyland Olympian
Volvo Olympian
Super Volvo Olympian B10TL
Volvo B9TL
Volvo B7RLE
VDL DB300
Dennis Dragon
Dennis Trident
Dennis Dart
Dennis Enviro 200
Dennis Enviro 400
Dennis Enviro 500
Youngman JNP6105GR

This is just chassis, not including the different bodies and lengths

this doesn't include MTR, Park Island, Discovery Bay, NLB


----------



## TranslatorPS

#266

I have a random question, or two, to the more orientated in the HK bus operations:
a) do the bus routes have specific schedules, as in specific departure times (especially the routes with higher frequencies)? It'd be logical to me, but having seen numerous times the simple frequency listing, I want to be sure 
b) do the drivers have specific schedules on them that list their departure times? Once again, I assume this to be logically a 'yes'... and can anyone show a sample of what the driver would have on them? Just as a reference, it doesn't really matter to me what company.
Anybody asking, yes, I am a timetable-oriented enthusiast


----------



## hkskyline

TranslatorPS said:


> #266
> 
> I have a random question, or two, to the more orientated in the HK bus operations:
> a) do the bus routes have specific schedules, as in specific departure times (especially the routes with higher frequencies)? It'd be logical to me, but having seen numerous times the simple frequency listing, I want to be sure
> b) do the drivers have specific schedules on them that list their departure times? Once again, I assume this to be logically a 'yes'... and can anyone show a sample of what the driver would have on them? Just as a reference, it doesn't really matter to me what company.
> Anybody asking, yes, I am a timetable-oriented enthusiast


The schedules we see on the route maps are generic and offer a frequency range, such as every 5-8 minutes, 16-20 minutes, etc. However, the terminus station managers have a more exact schedule. For KMB, they display it on a computer screen in their office that passengers can probably see when they pass by. Drivers would check with the station managers. At some larger termini, it is publicized on large screens.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

aznichiro115 said:


> Dennis and Volvo are the biggest 2, MAN, Scania and Neoplan have a decent amounts as well.
> 
> Neoplan Centroliner
> MAN 24.310
> MAN 24.350
> MAN NL262R
> Scania K230UB
> Scania K270UB
> Scania K280UD
> Scania K310UD
> Scania K94UB
> Scania N113
> Leyland Olympian
> Volvo Olympian
> Super Volvo Olympian B10TL
> Volvo B9TL
> Volvo B7RLE
> VDL DB300
> Dennis Dragon
> Dennis Trident
> Dennis Dart
> Dennis Enviro 200
> Dennis Enviro 400
> Dennis Enviro 500
> Youngman JNP6105GR
> 
> This is just chassis, not including the different bodies and lengths
> 
> this doesn't include MTR, Park Island, Discovery Bay, NLB


If doesn't include MTR, than what do these models you've mentioned belong to?


----------



## aznichiro115

_Night City Dream_ said:


> If doesn't include MTR, than what do these models you've mentioned belong to?


The 3 big operators in Hong Kong, KMB, Citybus and First Bus


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Are they part of MTR?


----------



## hkskyline

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Are they part of MTR?


None of those are.


----------



## trainrover

hkskyline said:


> None of those are is


..


----------



## _Night City Dream_

hkskyline said:


> None of those are.


MTr doesn't run buses, does it?


----------



## aznichiro115

_Night City Dream_ said:


> MTr doesn't run buses, does it?


They do, a very limited amount, there are the rail line connectors in the New Territories, which serve the smaller villages and connects them to the rail stations. As well as the Airport Express shuttle buses which connect Kowloon and Hong Kong stations to local hotels.


----------



## hkskyline

_Night City Dream_ said:


> MTr doesn't run buses, does it?


They do, but they are contracted out to KMB.


----------



## maginn

hkskyline said:


> They do, but they are contracted out to KMB.


You will only find MTR buses serving as feeder routes for the MTR East Rail line in the Tai Po district (Tai Po Market station). 
There are also plenty of MTR bus routes in the Yuen Long and Tuen Mun districts to connect with the West Rail line.


----------



## hkskyline

By *FT9178 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## _Night City Dream_

And how many buses are there in HK in total? Are there any figure to compare to other cities?

How many lines? How many buses operate every day?


----------



## hkskyline

_Night City Dream_ said:


> And how many buses are there in HK in total? Are there any figure to compare to other cities?
> 
> How many lines? How many buses operate every day?


Source : http://www.td.gov.hk/en/transport_in_hong_kong/public_transport/buses/index.html

Citybus Limited is one of the franchised bus operators on Hong Kong Island. It operates 108 bus routes, including 59 Hong Kong Island routes, 29 cross-harbour routes, 1 New Territories route and 19 routes to Tung Chung/Airport. Fares range from $2.5 to $10.6 for Hong Kong Island routes and $3.5 to $48 for Airport and North Lantau routes. As at 31 July 2013, Citybus had 946 licensed buses. In 2012, it carried about 621,000 passengers a day.

The New World First Bus Services Limited (NWFB) operates 49 Hong Kong Island routes, 8 Kowloon and Tseung Kwan O routes and 33 cross-harbour routes. Fares for Hong Kong Island routes range from $3.2 to $9.8 and Kowloon and Tseung Kwan O routes range from $3.4 to $10.0. In 2013, NWFB had 715 licensed buses, which carried 499,000 passengers a day.

The Kowloon Motor Bus Company (1933) Limited (KMB) operates 315 bus routes in Kowloon and the New Territories and 60 routes on cross-harbour services. Fares for urban routes range from $2.9 to $12.2, and for New Territories routes, from $1.8 to $42.

With a licensed fleet of about 3,800 buses (as at 31 December, 2012), mostly double-deckers, KMB is one of the largest road passenger transport operators in southeast Asia. In 2012, the total licensed fleet carried 2.58 million passengers a day.

Long Win Bus Company Limited provides franchised bus services to North Lantau and the Airport. It operates 19 routes with fares ranged from $3.5 to $30.9. As at 31 December 2012, Long Win had 165 licensed buses. In 2012, it carried about 85,400 passengers a day.

The New Lantao Bus Company (1973) Limited (NLB) operates 22 Lantau routes and 1 New Territories route. Fares range from $3.1 to $43.0. As at 31 December 2012, NLB had 108 licensed single-deck buses. In 2012, it carried 60,900 passengers a day. The greatest traffic occurs during summer and on Sundays and public holidays due to recreational demands.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Considering the fact, that the urban area of HK is rather small, these figures seem enormous. Thank you.


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB focused on efficiency and the environment*
23 June 2014
South China Morning Post

I would like to respond to the letter written by Mr Wilkie Wong (“Too many buses are less than half full”, June 16), in which the author questioned the need for 12.8-metre long buses when many buses do not seem full.

The reason why KMB has brought larger buses to Hong Kong is that we would like to reduce the number of buses on the roads, which will ease traffic congestion and help the environment. As each 12.8-metre bus has nearly 10 per cent more capacity, this essentially means a 10 per cent reduction in the number of buses needed for carrying the same number of passengers.

The deployment of such buses is especially useful in areas where road space is limited but passenger demand is growing. Rather than simply adding more buses to meet demand, we can substitute existing buses with 12.8-metre ones. Moreover, longer buses provide more seats – in customer surveys, our passengers have told us that having comfortable seats is a factor in choosing KMB.

Mr Wong also mentioned he had seen long lines of buses that were only half full. Although this is a commonly observed phenomenon, the cause of it is often misunderstood. Firstly, it is true that buses on some routes are half empty and considerably underutilised. These routes are subject to restructuring – KMB has been working with the government on a territory-wide route reorganisation programme since last year.

The objective is to redeploy resources from routes with low patronage to those with high and growing demand. We completed the programme for North District last year and are working on several districts concurrently now. We envisage that this route reorganisation programme will be rolled out to urban areas in due course.

Secondly, some half-full buses have been completely full a few stops back. For example, at 8.30am, a long line of buses may be seen on Gloucester Road near the bus stop at the old Wai Chai police station. Most of these buses are full of passengers they picked up at their “peak loading points”, who are now preparing to disembark. By the time these buses arrive in Central, they are only half full, but this does not necessarily mean that their respective routes are underutilised.

It is the nature of public transport that different routes exist to serve passengers with different origins and destinations. It is also worth mentioning that buses are by far the most efficient mode of road transport, and we greatly appreciate motorists who give way to public buses.

Evan Auyang, KMB deputy managing director


----------



## hkskyline

By * GW5878* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *阿源.Px4812 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By * [email protected]* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## sacto7654

Question: do the current double-decker buses still use diesel engines, even if they're the latest engine design with modern emission controls to lower the NOx gas and diesel particulate emissions?


----------



## hkskyline

sacto7654 said:


> Question: do the current double-decker buses still use diesel engines, even if they're the latest engine design with modern emission controls to lower the NOx gas and diesel particulate emissions?


Latest imports are EURO V compliant.


----------



## hkskyline

By *GV1553* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *hf7713* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *阿源.Px4812 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *ivan04* from dcfever :


----------



## AverageJoe

*KMB opens drive to make bus riding better*

Friday, September 05, 2014

Kowloon Motor Bus is planning to make traveling a more pleasurable experience by revamping bus routes, making wi-fi and more seats available at interchange stations, and offering discounts on interchange routes.

The decision follows the successful changes to routes in North District which saw daily passenger use of the Tuen Mun interchange rise from 20,000 to 25,000.

Attention has now turned to Sha Tin, Tai Po, Kwai Tsing and Yuen Long where redundant routes are being gradually scrapped, frequency adjusted, services extended and extra runs added.

The new 287X, linking Sha Tin and Mong Kok area, is one of the 20 adjusted routes, and takes only 18 minutes to deliver passengers from Tai Wai to Jordan.

Other new direct-to-urban services include T277 and T270, which transport passengers from Sheung Shui through East Kowloon and Tsim Sha Tsui East in 35 to 45 minutes.

KMB bus plant manager Ho Chi- ming said the key is to reroute Sha Tin- Kowloon buses through the Tsing Sha Highway instead of the overloaded Lion Rock Tunnel. Because of the Lion Rock bottleneck, most Sha Tin commuters have turned to the overcrowded MTR.

"A major business city like ours cannot rely solely on the railway system, no matter how good it is," said KMB deputy managing director Evan Au Yang Chi-chun.

In an attempt to improve the bus journey, the company will revamp certain interchange points and bus stops, where passengers can be comfortably seated under covered bus stops displaying bus arrival times, cooled by fans and with the use of free wi-fi.

KMB will also offer interchange concessions effective by the end of the year, with price cuts ranging from HK$1.10 to HK$9.70, depending on routes.

More than 400 additional drivers have been employed.

VICKI CHENG 

http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_...4&sid=42930470&con_type=1&d_str=20140905&fc=8


----------



## hkskyline

I think people would prefer riding express buses across town instead of transferring many times on the MTR and stand all the way. These new long-distance routes are a good start.


----------



## hkskyline

By *阿源.Px4812* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## AverageJoe

hkskyline said:


> I think people would prefer riding express buses across town instead of transferring many times on the MTR and stand all the way. These new long-distance routes are a good start.


Agreed. Personally, that's what I prefer over stuffing myself into an overcrowded train. My commute on one of these express buses for me takes me the same amount of time as it takes to ride the train (3 lines plus walking) except I get a comfortable seat on the bus to the front door of my office.

I think the interchanges are great too, and I sure wasn't the only one who thought so. Used the new Tuen Mun interchange recently and it's brilliant. Good on KMB for this and look forward to the new ones.


----------



## hkskyline

By *FT9178 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *mice122 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## Sopomon

*Hong Kong buses severely disrupted as a result of anti-government/China protests*

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...jor-traffic-disruptions-after-occupy-protests



> Commuters on Hong Kong Island and Kowloon face traffic disruptions this morning, with more than 200 bus routes suspended or diverted, as thousands of pro-democracy activists continue to occupy major roads in Central, Admiralty, Wan Chai, Causeway Bay and Mong Kok.
> 
> The Transport Department announced at 6.20am that “due to special incident, several road sections in Admiralty, Wan Chai, Causeway Bay and Nathan Road and Argyle Street in Mong Kok are still closed”.


----------



## hkskyline

By *MN73.ME284* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *罪人 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *KH3743* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

*Protests exposed the shortcomings of government policies*
16 October 2014
South China Morning Post	

The Occupy Central protest has, with one simple action, comprehensively proved the point that we need a new system of choosing our leaders. We require this, not necessarily for any high-minded principles of “freedom”, but because the current system has been a total failure and we have no faith in any new proposed system.

Perhaps it was inadvertent but the protesters’ actions have shown the administration’s failures in all major areas, that is, planning, transport, the environment and the economy.

Starting with planning, our leaders have been busy filling in our beautiful harbour to create a massive six-lane bypass because Central’s roads are overcrowded.

Over the past two weeks Hong Kong Island’s major artery has been shut and yet people still got to work. So if we can survive with eight lanes missing why do we need another six? One of the ways people coped was by using Harcourt Road as a pedestrian walkway, an innovative, practical, healthy and low- cost solution our rulers could never have come up with in a million years.

*Regarding transport, the protests halved the number of buses on the roads. So people either took healthy options or used the MTR. This clearly demonstrates the government’s policy of licensing more buses was not required and has been bad for us. Have your readers noticed how much clearer the air has been?*

*For years our leaders have been wringing their hands agonising over what can be done about air quality in Hong Kong. Well, our brave protesters have solved the problem overnight: halve the number of buses and private cars on Central’s roads.*

Then there is waste management. Apparently Hong Kong’s people are so irresponsible and selfish they could never sort waste and do real recycling. So the only solution is a massive HK$18 billion incinerator. Well the streets occupied by the demonstrators never looked cleaner. It seems Hong Kong’s youth, at least, can easily manage waste and recycle.

As for the economy do you think if some of Hong Kong’s brightest students felt they had a promising future they would jeopardise it all by taking part in illegal and potentially career threatening protests? No they wouldn’t.

I think one reason they have been willing to risk all, is desperation. They probably feel they have very little to lose – and that is the saddest condemnation of all.

Mark Parlett, Lantau


----------



## hkskyline

By *阿源.Px4812 * from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *simon-wang* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *bbc147258369* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *FT9178* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *dennis0909* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong must act now to tackle road congestion*
15 May 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 

When officials say something is worthy of support in principle and will be implemented in stages in light of the circumstances, they probably mean they are not keen to do so, or have no idea how to go about it. This appears to be the case with the proposals put forward by top transport advisers to tackle the city's worsening traffic congestion. Many of the ideas are simple enough, yet they have been gathering dust on the shelf for years despite repeated studies and consultations.

It would be unfair to say the government has done nothing, though. For instance, bus traffic in Central, Causeway Bay and Mong Kok is said to have been reduced by more than 2,000 trips over the past two years as a result of route realignment. The government has also set aside HK$11.4 billion in subsidies to help phase out some 82,000 polluting diesel commercial vehicles by 2020. 

But whether these steps translate into any real improvement is another matter. If a study by a green group is any guide, levels of PM 2.5 pollutant in Central during evening rush hours are double the World Health Organisation's air quality guideline.


----------



## hkskyline

By *BlackRainer* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By * MTR508.SE5177* from a Hong Kong bus forum :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## mrsmartman

*Ngan Shing-kwan CBE (1903–2001) - The Founder of China Motor Bus Co. Ltd.*


----------



## mrsmartman

*China Motor Bus Co. Ltd.*









China Motor Bus / CMB 1962 Leyland Titan PD3/5 / Northern Counties PD503 , BH 3758 converted with Guy Arab MkV running units, on route 2, new as Southdown 941, 6941 CD with original PD516 , BJ 341 new as 921 , 6921 CD. by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus CMB Guy Arab IV / Metal Sections AD 4504, converted to bullion van, and with 6LW engine fitted, requiring a longer bonnet, so carrying an exposed Guy radiator in front of its 'tin front', next to a withdrawn Scania-MCW Metropolitan at Chai by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus / CMB 1967 Guy Arab MkV / Wong Chow MkII (original body) LX60 , AH 4053 on route 2 at Shau Ki Wan bus station by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus / CMB 1971 Guy Arab MkV / Metal Sections (original body) M42 , AH 4135 on route 14 - this would have had a J-suffix registration if new in the UK by EastBeach68, on Flickr









China Motor Bus CMB 1966 Guy Arab V / Metal Sections (1973 rebuild from single-decker) LS18 , AH 4013 on route 14 at Stanley by EastBeach68, on Flickr

Annual Report 2014


----------



## mrsmartman

*The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd*









Kowloon Motor Kowloon Motor Bus / KMB Daimlers at dusk - 1972 CVG6LX/34 / Metal Sections D438 , AD 7344 on route 5K at Kowloon Station - 3 years newer than the newest UK (1969) CVG6s (in UK, this would have had a K- or L-suffix registration) by EastBeach68, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman

*The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd*









http://n2.hk/d/attachments/day_130814/20130814_fe8d2bf1e474b7f8c58b7DK3OlMYTt54.jpg









http://n2.hk/d/attachments/day_130826/20130826_ac2ca26899e558e8509fbk8ekp3kYIK7.jpg









http://n2.hk/d/attachments/day_130802/20130802_08d69473039096d2d385iPM15PIac4q3.jpg









http://www.chinamotorbus.com/photos/kmb/kmb_d/D905_11D_TSZYIN.JPG


----------



## mrsmartman

*The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1403741_10201743814652751_1033344684_o.jpg









http://n2.hk/d/attachments/day_131111/20131111_3846d230574dd5c28b02eyVeHpAepGqH.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5331/10173877714_96fa22ec00_o.jpg









http://n2.hk/d/attachments/day_131111/20131111_948dba91c8dc4543f003QjBIHozn0P41.jpg









http://www.chinamotorbus.com/photos/kmb/kmb_s3bl/S3BL10_13_TSZYIN.JPG


----------



## mrsmartman

*The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd*









http://n2.hk/d/attachments/day_140104/20140104_3b0e1b385bb350f15fd5NJJ5pUYoUxI3.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7248/8074940153_504c26d573_k.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/10876992194_f5de89b0f8_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2869/10876994554_484d20c3bd_b.jpg









http://n2.hk/attachments/day_131127/20131127_66f99b7367a93e477508N9NpWLNxIoAR.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

By *LE8869* from the hkbusforum :


----------



## hkskyline

By *Yc2015* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Transport focus on the elderly*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Monday, August 24, 2015

All buses in urban areas will change into super-low-floor vehicles from 2017 if operating conditions allow, Secretary for Labour and Welfare Matthew Cheung Kin-chung said.

Cheung said in his blog yesterday that as the local population is getting older, more people may use wheelchairs.

A "barrier-free transportation system" should be built, and facilities for the disabled and the elderly enhanced.

Two years from now, buses with super-low floors, which will be easier for passengers using wheelchairs to get on, will serve all routes in urban areas.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Hundreds of Hong Kong bus fans line the street to snap their favourite model retire from service*
22 September 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_



















Hundreds of bus enthusiasts on Monday bade farewell to KMB's first super-low-floor bus - a model that set the world standard for wheelchair-friendly double-deckers.

The British-built vehicle was retired before reaching 18 years in service. Bus fans gathered at various locations along route 1A, on which the 12-metre Dennis Trident bus served with the fleet number ATR 1, to capture its final journey from Sau Mau Ping to the Star Ferry Pier. 

The model was specially designed for Kowloon Motor Bus in the mid-1990s. Equipped with a wheelchair ramp, a "kneeling device" to lower its front axle further and a designated area for a wheelchair, the bus made access easier than ever.

KMB and its subsidiary Long Win Bus still have more than 600 Trident buses with various different bodies and designs. But this bus, bearing the licence plate HJ 2127, held a special place in the hearts of bus crews, passengers and fans.

Driver Man Hong-fat, who was among the first crew members trained to drive this type of bus, said he would miss the vehicle and took a picture of it with his phone.

"I feel a little bit proud to drive this bus," said Man. "It was the first bus to be painted gold. I nicknamed it No1. It was also the pioneer bus to offer a larger driver jump-seat. I didn't feel tired when I worked on this bus."

The bus's many fans also held fond memories during its countdown to retirement.

Some enthusiasts even spilled onto the main roads in Tsim Sha Tsui to get the best shots of the bus on Sunday - actions which were criticised by internet users.

It was parked at the Sau Mau Ping terminal for around half an hour, before Man drove the fully-loaded bus - most of the passengers being fans - to its destination in Tsim Sha Tsui for the last time.


----------



## hkskyline

By *MU6103.RG2610.Atoms* from a HKBF :


----------



## hkskyline

By *astar_hk* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *MN73.ME284 * from HKBF :


----------



## MTR MTR

I don't get why HK bus operators don't all get the hybrid buses like the Enviro 500 Hybrid, it's not so hard right?

London did it they bought a lot of Enviro 400 Hybrids.


----------



## hkskyline

MTR MTR said:


> I don't get why HK bus operators don't all get the hybrid buses like the Enviro 500 Hybrid, it's not so hard right?
> 
> London did it they bought a lot of Enviro 400 Hybrids.


Technical issues. London's buses are not air-conditioned. All of Hong Kong's are. The same buses from London won't work in HK. The technicals need to be far more powerful in hot and humid HK.


----------



## Silly_Walks

Do hills also have something to do with it?


----------



## hkskyline

*Why Hong Kong has an edge in developing an e-bus*
11 November 2015
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_










Many people may have been surprised by the recent launch of a locally designed e-bus.

Hong Kong has no carmakers, nor do we make batteries, a core component, for electric vehicles -- so what is our edge? 

The city has, in fact, a long history of research and design in electronic products and is actually quite good at that, said Dr. Lawrence Poon, principal consultant of the Hong Kong Productivity Council’s automotive and electronics division.

Making a good e-vehicle has a lot to with the electronic devices that together function like the brain of the vehicle.

The e-bus designed by the HKPC boasts several key features, including a light body, a range of 300-350 kilometers per charge and a remote diagnosis system.

“The hardware of the iPhone isn't always the best, its screen for example, but it wins with the operating system,” Poon said. 

“The performance of an e-bus can vary a lot even if we use the same motor and battery.”

It’s the software controlling the battery and motor that determines how smart an e-bus is.

The smarter it is, the more efficiently it uses energy and the longer the mileage it can achieve between charges.

The core operating system of HKPC’s e-bus is composed of a battery management system, a motor control unit and a vehicle system controller that coordinates the two.

Hong Kong is known for its tough traffic conditions.

Roads often have a lot of turns and traffic lights, and slopes are common.

A bus, in particular, has to stop frequently along its route.

Energy losses get worse during the summer, when doors open at each stop and cool air leaks out.

(As much as one-third of the energy a bus consumes goes to power the air-conditioning system.)

To reduce its weight and save energy, HKPC’s e-bus uses T6-grade aluminum alloy for the body of the bus.

With a net body weight of 12.5 tonnes, the 12-meter single-decker is 10-13 percent lighter than comparable models in the market.


----------



## hkskyline

By *ivan04* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## LdnrSE

> Why Hong Kong has an edge in developing an e-bus
> 11 November 2015
> Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_


Any improvement in technology that will lead to an increased operational capability and therefore a reduction in emissions from public buses is to be welcomed. This new bus, on paper, has a range of up to 130 km more than the five BYD K9R buses brought into service with NWFB and Citybus this summer. The new bus is scheduled to undergo one month of road testing to determine it's real world performance.


On another note, I am a little surprised to see a "newer-looking" Dennis ALX500 Trident withdrawn from use by KMB, per SCMP's September article, when there are plenty of tired-looking Dennis Trident 3 and Alexander RH bodied Volvo Olympians still in service. 

Any idea when these older buses will be w.f.u.?


----------



## aznichiro115

LdnNiko said:


> On another note, I am a little surprised to see a "newer-looking" Dennis ALX500 Trident withdrawn from use by KMB, per SCMP's September article, when there are plenty of tired-looking Dennis Trident 3 and Alexander RH bodied Volvo Olympians still in service.
> 
> Any idea when these older buses will be w.f.u.?


1. Dennis ALX500 Trident and Dennis Trident 3 can be the same bus.....
2. If your are referring to ATR1 that was retired, it was repainted shortly before retirement as it is being preserved. 
3. HK law prohibits franchised buses from operating longer than 18 years.
the last AV was registered Sept 7th 1998, ATR1-15 were all registered before that. As well as all the Tridents transferred from Long Win to KMB, which would have been repainted prior to entering service with KMB.


----------



## LdnrSE

aznichiro115 said:


> 1. Dennis ALX500 Trident and Dennis Trident 3 can be the same bus.....
> 2. If your are referring to ATR1 that was retired, it was repainted shortly before retirement as it is being preserved.
> 3. HK law prohibits franchised buses from operating longer than 18 years.
> the last AV was registered Sept 7th 1998, ATR1-15 were all registered before that. As well as all the Tridents transferred from Long Win to KMB, which would have been repainted prior to entering service with KMB.



Thanks very much for the info.

I have subsequently found a website (gakei dot com), which in the bus section has helped me to further understand your comments, and provides a multitude of interesting photographs of various modes of transport, primarily around H.K.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Sameboat

Facebook photo

I would halt the bus and expel him.


----------



## hkskyline

By *shhpeterlau* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *LE8869* from HKBF :


----------



## Silly_Walks

Sameboat said:


> Facebook photo
> 
> I would halt the bus and expel him.


Must have been the bus on line 1P.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Citybus condemns a classic to the scrap heap*
26 September 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 

Routemaster offloaded so company can qualify for a clean fuel payout

Citybus has put the last of its famous old Routemaster buses up for auction in order to qualify for a HK$730,000 clean fuel grant.

But if you think you can find a home for a design classic with gleaming red paintwork, be warned – one of the conditions for the winning bidder is that the bus must be scrapped. Which means, sadly, it can only be used for spare parts.

The 51-year-old vehicle was one of four the company bought in the 1980s and 90s and in recent years it has mostly been rented out for functions.

The company is also auctioning a 25-year-old Leyland Olympian model. The deadline to submit a tender is October 5.

News of the sale shocked bus lovers. “Shame on Citybus,” one person said on social media.

Another complained: “We are not scrapping the bus, but history. Besides money, Hong Kong has nothing left.”

The Routemaster No1 was built in 1964. The British double-decker is famed for its traditional design – a half-cab, front-mounted engine and open rear platform. It was designed by London Transport and built by the Associated Equipment Company and Park Royal Vehicles.

Citybus scrapped its Routemaster Nos 2 and 3 in 1993 and 1999 respectively, while No4 was destroyed in a fire in Kam Tin early this year.

Hui Hon-kit, vice-chairman of Citybus Limited Employees Union, was saddened by the sale and guessed that expensive maintenance was the reason.

“Components and parts of such an old bus are hard to find now. Routemaster No1 has to be sent to the UK for repairs. It is costly,” Hui said.

However, Hui said the Routemaster No1 was valuable and he urged Citybus to think again. “The bus should stay. Why don’t they make Routemaster No1 a show piece? It could be a good exhibit along the promenade.”


----------



## hkskyline

By *LE8869* from HKBF :


----------



## kelvin_ken

My sweet hometown.


----------



## hkskyline

By *ivan04* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

By *william970216 * from hkbf :


----------



## hkskyline

*Prototype HK$3.8m electric bus destroyed in blaze*
15 December 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_










A HK$3.8 million prototype electric bus, the first to be designed in the city but built on the mainland, went up in flames on Sunday.

The fire department believed the vehicle, which had just passed a road test and was ready for commercialisation, suffered a short circuit and overheated battery. 

Police were alerted at about 5.30pm on Sunday when a driver passing the parking site in Fuk Hi Street at the Yuen Long Industrial Estate noticed thick black smoke billowing into the air.

Firemen put out the flames shortly before 6pm but the bus was reduced to a charred wreck.

A spokesman for the Hong Kong Productivity Council, which designed and unveiled the bus in a promotional event on October 26, said the vehicle had been handed over a couple of weeks ago to the project sponsor, Green Dynamic Electric Vehicle, a subsidiary of Hong Kong-listed China Dynamics (Holdings), for commercial production after passing road tests.

China Dynamics said in a statement that "vigorous testing" had been conducted by the Productivity Council and a third party on the mainland and in Hong Kong, and the vehicle had been approved. The company said it and the council would investigate the cause of the fire.

It said apart from the bus in Hong Kong, there was another in Dongguan which was operating properly, and the loss of the vehicle had no major impact on the financial position and operation of the firm and its subsidiaries

The HK$40 million project began in August 2013, and was funded by the government's Innovation and Technology Fund. The electric bus was constructed at a cost of about HK$3.8 million - twice the price of a diesel bus.

While it was designed locally for the city's winding roads, the bus was made on the mainland due to a lack of manpower and space to build it in the city.


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## Silly_Walks

2012? What was that about?


----------



## mrsmartman

*2012 bus spotting farewell 30X bus line last hot dog event*

KMB 30X line bus spotting event (the last one hot dog and "Walker chaos") occurred in May 1, 2012, KMB 30X line offers regular bus service on the last day.

Incident
Only one a day 30X line Allway Gardens at dusk bound non-air-conditioned bus trips (vehicles of S3V27 / GL390), has attracted a large number of fans went to Whampoa Garden bus ride and farewell. During the line, someone 因巴士 fans jump the queue and complain to the owners, the owners and bus spotting caused the dispute.

Then there are the online discussion area and queued outgoing bus spotting trips will be directly related to the Diocesan Girls' private brand from overload, so that about thirty Ming Bashi fans immediately take 8P, 212, taxis and even private cars to catch up, foul language and abusive owners, the situation is confusing. [1]

While the vehicle last evening 7:10 out from Whampoa Garden, not as part of the bus spotting is from the middle of the arrangement contained; even passengers boarding station has failed, and thereafter take the 212 line car chase bus spotting respectively Walker Road and Diocesan Girls' sub-stations for failing to boarding and dissatisfied, and slapped the door of the bus opened and hinder other ways to vent. One team came in first, wearing a pink dress emotional man, denounce the successful squeeze onto bus spotting a vehicle to jump the queue, but also to foul language to scold car length, then also the presence of other people to join accuse [2] [ 3] [4]. Eventually dragged nearly five minutes, the bus left the station in order to drum noise and continue their journey.

result
These events (especially in the occurrence of a dispute Walker Road) was the presence of other passenger bus spotting and photographed and uploaded to YouTube, many netizens were discussed. Some netizens believe that the authorities in the last full cold day cold hotline should be sent riot police to control the scene, also refers to the behavior of Internet users are fans of the bus accident insult to the word of "bus spotting." The matter was dubbed the "Walker chaos." [5], and the matter has been more than a few days in mainstream newspapers reported [6] [7] [8].

"After the chaos Walker 'occurs, in order to avoid bus spotting hot dogs made during farewell misconduct again cause confusion, KMB full cold forced into early date to May 9, before the summer is complete.

http://hkbus.wikia.com/wiki/獲嘉之亂


----------



## hkskyline

*First green bus hits the road in scheme to improve the air*
28 December 2015
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_



















Citybus No 11 travels from Central Ferry Piers to Jardine's Lookout, with four more to follow soon

The city's first electric bus in a government initiative to improve air quality made its maiden journey across Hong Kong Island yesterday, with four more expected to start running within a fortnight.

The Citybus vehicle on circular route No 11 - a battery-powered, single-decker bus with 31 seats - travelled from Central Ferry Piers to Jardine's Lookout.

Its two-year trial run is part of the government's HK$180 million scheme to improve air quality by subsidising five franchised bus companies to purchase 36 electric buses and related charging facilities for trial runs on different routes.

Two more Citybus circular routes, No 12 and 25A, are expected to start running today and tomorrow; while two New World First Bus Services routes, No 81 and 78, are expected to begin today and on January 5.

The two franchised bus companies expect five more electric buses will be put into service in the first half of 2016, with an extra bus joining each of the five routes.


----------



## hkskyline

By *霧燈爬山豬* from hkbf :


----------



## hkskyline

By *GKey.* from hkbf :


----------



## hkskyline

*Five Hong Kong electric buses pulled from service in under two weeks due to glitches*
9 January 2016
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_




























Five electric buses have been taken out of service with glitches after less than two weeks on the road.

Checks on three Citybus vehicles and two from New World First Bus revealed problems with the exit doors, so they were called back to the depot for maintenance. 

"The doors opened when the rubber trims of the door were pushed while the buses were still," said a spokesman for New World Services, which owns the two franchised bus companies.

"This issue does not occur when the bus is in motion. We have recalled the buses and contacted the manufacturer to follow up the problem."

The manufacturer, Shenzhen-based BYD, blamed minor problems with the software.

"We have updated the software and retuned the buses to NWFB and Citybus for a thorough inspection," a spokeswoman said.

She stressed it was the first time anywhere in the world that the problem had surfaced and that the company would keep in close touch with the bus companies to ensure passenger safety.

The city's first electric bus - a battery-powered, single-decker with 31 seats - hit the roads on December 27. The Citybus vehicle went into operation on the circular No 11 route from Central Ferry Piers to Jardine's Lookout.

Two more Citybus circular routes, No 12 and 25A, started running over the next two days, while two New World First Bus routes, No 81 and 78, launched on December 28 and January 5.


----------



## hkskyline

ADL E500 MMC_TD8789 by hans-johnson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

On the way back home by Calvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*港鐵斥二億元換節能巴士*
1月19日 








_Excerpt_










【本報訊】港鐵耗資二億元陸續更換六十八輛接駁巴士，首輛新巴士明日（二十日）「落地」，暫定行駛來往天水圍天恒邨及天水圍西鐵站的K76線。港鐵預計整批巴士將於二○一七年底前全數投入服務，令車隊的整體載客量提升一成二。

港鐵車務營運主管（西面網絡）黃琨暐表示，今次更換巴士是公司歷來最大的單一巴士訂單，主要考慮到舊巴士的服務年資，「到某年期就要安排更換」。目前已有二十一輛新車抵港，全為符合歐盟五期排放標準的瑞典富豪（Volvo）「B9TL」低地台雙層巴士，在馬來西亞車廠製造。當新巴士全數取締舊巴士後，港鐵車隊一百五十五輛巴士中，將有逾四分之三巴士達歐五水平，而餘下則屬歐四的環保巴士。

目前港鐵在新界西北及大埔區共營運十七條巴士線，黃琨暐指，首輛新巴士初期將主要在繁忙時段行駛，以收集參考數據。他又指每輛巴士可載一百二十六人，較舊雙層巴士增加約十六人，令整體載客量增一成二。新巴士會使用更節能、光線更充足的LED照明系統，亦配備自動到站廣播系統，以及自動感應外來障礙物功能。

_Synopsis : MTR has purchased 68 buses at a cost of HKD 200 million, the first of which will begin service o the 20th running K76 in Tin Shui Wai. The entire batch of new buses will operate by 2017, increasing capacity by 12% to 155 buses.

This batch is the firm's single largest ever order as the older buses will be replaced. 21 new buses have so far arrived. These Volvo buses are made in Malaysia and adhere to Euro V emission standards. _


----------



## Usman ali

Cute buses!


----------



## hkskyline

By *S3M178-EG780* from hkbf :


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Five Hong Kong electric buses pulled from service in under two weeks due to glitches*
> 9 January 2016
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five electric buses have been taken out of service with glitches after less than two weeks on the road.
> 
> Checks on three Citybus vehicles and two from New World First Bus revealed problems with the exit doors, so they were called back to the depot for maintenance.
> 
> "The doors opened when the rubber trims of the door were pushed while the buses were still," said a spokesman for New World Services, which owns the two franchised bus companies.
> 
> "This issue does not occur when the bus is in motion. We have recalled the buses and contacted the manufacturer to follow up the problem."


Feb 1, 2016 
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
*Electric buses trial on hold again as new failure emerges*

Five electric buses purchased by New World First Bus Services Limited (NWFB) and Citybus Limited for trial operation in Hong Kong were found to have faults, including wheel failure and faulty door parts, Sing Tao Daily reports.

A spokesman for the two bus operators said the buses would be taken back to the bus depot for a comprehensive check-up by engineers from BYD Co. Ltd., the manufacturer.

The government earlier allocated a subsidy of HK$180 million for five local franchise bus companies to buy a total of 36 electric buses as part of a trial scheme.

The five BYD buses operated by Citybus and NWFB went into service on Dec. 27 last year, serving routes in the Mid-Levels, Eastern, Wan Chai and Southern districts.

On Jan. 8, or in less than two weeks of operation, it was reported that the anti-trapping rubber on the side of the bus door was overly sensitive and could spring the doors open suddenly.

The problem prompted a suspension of all electric buses for inspection and the service only resumed on Jan. 11.


----------



## hkskyline

| Citybus | 6308 | TX6122 | 962X | Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift | by Leo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Nescafe Bus, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong woman falls on moving bus, smashing glass door*
17 February 2016
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_




























A passenger escaped serious injury after she allegedly lost her balance on a moving double-decker bus, hit the glass door and broke it - about a fortnight after a similar incident.

The accident happened shortly before 9am on Wednesday outside The Peninsula Hotel in Tsim Sha Tsui.

Au Wing-suen, 51, was travelling on Kowloon Motor Bus route 219X. According to police, she left her seat, stood near the exit door and got ready to get off at the next stop as the bus was making a turn into Nathan Road from Salisbury Road.

"Initial investigation showed that when she pressed the bell button, she allegedly lost balance and bumped into the exit door [in the middle of the bus]," a police spokesman said.

"As a result, the glass door smashed, and she was injured," he added.

Police said the woman did not fall out of the vehicle, and she was not hurt by glass fragments.

"She only complained of feeling pain in the left arm," the spokesman said.

The injured passenger was taken to Queen Elizabeth Hospital for treatment and later discharged.

One of the exit glass doors was shattered in the incident, according to police.

Officers from the Kowloon West traffic accident unit are investigating. The spokesman said the bus driver passed a breathalyser test.

As of 1pm, Kowloon Motor Bus was not available for comment.

On February 2, Chan Ng-lam, 68, suffered serious head injuries after he fell through the glass door of a moving single-decker bus in Kowloon Bay. He was thrown onto the road as the Kowloon Motor Bus vehicle was making a right turn.

On Tuesday, the elderly man remained in Queen Elizabeth Hospital in serious condition.


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania Caeteno on route 41R, KMB ADL Enviro500 MMC on route 269R, spotted outside Hong Kong Coliseum by Mr. 78's Transport Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Buses need crossbars on doors to avoid more people falling out, says mechanics expert*
3 February 2016
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_ 

Local buses need bars across their glass doors to avoid a repeat of Tuesday's freak accident in which a passenger was thrown from a moving bus in Hong Kong, an expert has said.

The passenger, Chan Ng-lam, was still fighting for his life in hospital on Wednesday.

The 68-year-old suffered serious head injuries in the Kowloon Bay incident, and remained in critical condition in Queen Elizabeth Hospital, according to a government spokeswoman.

Lo Kok-keung, a fellow of the Institution of Mechanical Engineers, said the exit door of the Kowloon Motor Bus single-decker was not made of tempered glass, but met international safety standards.

He said it was made of 4mm-thick, good quality glass, and believed about 50 pounds of force could break it.

On Tuesday, Chan was travelling on route 5M at about 2.30pm. He stood up and got ready to get off at the next stop.

According to police, as the bus was making a right turn from Muk On Street onto Shing Kai Road, Chan leaned on the exit door and fell through it when the glass smashed. He was knocked unconscious when he landed.

The driver, 49, stopped the bus and called police after he was informed of the accident by other passengers.

"As the bus was making a sharp turn, I believe there was over 80 pounds of centrifugal force when the passenger lost balance and fell onto the glass door," said Lo.

Two cross bars fixed at the waist and chest levels of the door could prevent people from falling out in similar circumstances, he added.


----------



## hkskyline

NLB Gemilang MAN RC2 LE 19.320 TU1242 MN by Sunny's transport pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54

Buses in Hong Kong

New World First Bus 5615 TL2511 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

New World First Bus 4007 NY284 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU503 TJ9996 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr

New World First Bus 4515 TR2411 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Prototype HK$3.8m electric bus destroyed in blaze*
> 15 December 2015
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HK$3.8 million prototype electric bus, the first to be designed in the city but built on the mainland, went up in flames on Sunday.
> 
> The fire department believed the vehicle, which had just passed a road test and was ready for commercialisation, suffered a short circuit and overheated battery.
> 
> Police were alerted at about 5.30pm on Sunday when a driver passing the parking site in Fuk Hi Street at the Yuen Long Industrial Estate noticed thick black smoke billowing into the air.
> 
> Firemen put out the flames shortly before 6pm but the bus was reduced to a charred wreck.


South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
*Technical staff in mainland China to blame for Hong Kong electric bus prototype going up in flames: report *
Compromised water sealing of battery casings led to short circuit in HK$3.8 million vehicle
22 April 2016 

A sudden fire that destroyed a HK$3.8 million prototype electric bus last year was caused by “operational errors” by mainland technical staff, who compromised testing procedures, an investigation has confirmed.

The locally designed bus, the city’s first, was part of a HK$40 million project funded by the government’s Innovation and Technology Fund for the Hong Kong Productivity Council to develop electric vehicle technologies.

The council partnered with Green Dynamic Electric Vehicle, a subsidiary of Hong Kong-listed China Dynamics (Holdings), which splashed out HK$20 million for the project and was granted the intellectual property rights to the technologies.

The council’s incident report stated that several Green Dynamic technical support staff members who conducted tests on the bus in Dongguan last October had kept the council in the dark about some performance test results.

“Some of the technical support staff ... compromised the water sealing of the battery casings during performance tuning and inspection. Subsequent seepage of water into the compromised battery casings eventually led to short-circuiting,” the report said.

The bus was reduced to a charred wreck after it went up in flames at a parking site in Yuen Long last December, just after it had passed a road test and was ready for commercialisation.

While it was designed for Hong Kong’s winding roads, the vehicle was made on the mainland due to a lack of manpower and space to build it in the city.

The report ruled out vandalism and battery overcharging as possible causes.

A spokesman for the council said that although the prototype was destroyed in the fire, the testing and research and development work had already been completed by the end of November last year, meaning Green Dynamic can obtain the intellectual property rights for the acquired technologies.

“This is a very precious experience for us so we will pay more attention in monitoring the work of technical staff for other projects,” said Jonathan Ho, the council’s general manager for corporate communication and marketing.

China Dynamics’ chief investment officer Godfrey Mak Shiu-chung said originally they expected to roll out the electric bus to the Hong Kong market early this year at a market price of HK$5 million.


----------



## hkskyline

E6653_20160513_P001_03_E1 by KCR 58, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN A95 (AMNE1 TP1095) by 593Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

People waiting for the no. 92 Bus by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Buses and Buildings by Sarperdong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus drivers overworked; nearly half feel sleepy on duty: survey*
7 June 2016
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_

A survey has shown that over 97 percent of public bus drivers in Hong Kong are overworked, with 78 percent saying they put in as many as 50 to 60 hours a week on duty.

About five percent of the drivers claimed that they are putting in more than 60 hours of work per week, Apple Daily reported.

The survey, which was conducted by a union advocating standard working hours, was based on interviews with 76 bus drivers from Citybus & New World First Bus Services.

With the exception of two drivers, all of the interviewees said they overwork on a weekly basis.

Three quarters of the bus drivers interviewed said they only have an average of seven or fewer hours of sleep every day.

Forty-seven percent of the drivers said they felt sleepy while on duty.

The union said it was shocked to find out that the Transport Department's guidelines on the maximum daily working hours and driving hours for bus drivers stand at 14 and 11, respectively.

That would mean that bus drivers can spend 55 to 66 hours a week behind the wheel for a five-day or six-day week.

As bus drivers' salary levels are not high, they may be putting in overtime regularly in order to make ends meet every month, the union said.

Lam Hong-lim, a Citybus Employees Union official, who is a driver himself, said he has had experience of working continuously for 13 hours a day.

Prolonged hours of sitting in bus seats has led to pain in his waist area.

Lam recommended cutting down the working hours limit for drivers from 14 to 12 each day, and that the number of driving hours be slashed from 11 to nine per day.


----------



## mrsmartman




----------



## hkskyline

This is a new Long Win bus for airport services which just debuted last weekend. It includes USB charge ports on board.

Long Win Bus 550x UD583 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## mrsmartman

^^ Same taste as the new MTR livery...


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
Sept. 13, 2016
*Electric bus launch shelved due to faulty doorbell*










A doorbell fault has forced New World First Bus and Citybus to cancel the launch of five electric buses at the last minute.

Public broadcaster RTHK is reporting that an alarm sounds continuously when the bell is pressed, instead of just once until the doors close. 

However, the problem does not affect the safety of the vehicles which were manufactured in the mainland.

Nonetheless, the companies decided to wait until the problem has been fixed.

Wan Chai district councilor Clarisse Yeung said the companies’ explanation has failed to allay public concern.

“They’re very worried about the new electric buses and they oppose the idea of introducing the new buses here. But for environmental friendly concern, they support it. But they [do not have] confidence in the buses, which are made in China,” she said.

The first batch of five electric buses went into service last year but were taken out of service when problems developed with their doors in less than two weeks, according to RTHK.


----------



## MTR MTR

^^
Why doesn't Citybus and NWFB buy European electric buses then?


----------



## hkskyline

MTR MTR said:


> ^^
> Why doesn't Citybus and NWFB buy European electric buses then?


Not sure if they have sufficiently strong power to handle Hong Kong's hot climates (A/C) and hill climbs. I suppose the European buses would be a lot more expensive as well.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

UD1269 | A41P by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## MTR MTR

12.8 meter buses are now being regularly deployed on Citybus urban routes (788, 10, 5B, 5X)
















*Source*: http://www.hkitalk.net/HKiTalk2/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=992265

Meanwhile NWFB has taken delivery of it's first 12.8 meter bus.








*SOURCE:*http://www.hkitalk.net/HKiTalk2/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=992194&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## hkskyline

TP8529 | HAECO N4 by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AMNF14 UL4161 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB, Citybus & NWFB - Three Major Bus Operators in Hong Kong by ruich_whx, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Standard _Excerpt_
*Uni team calls for electric bus switch*
Jan. 24, 2017

Hong Kong needs 100 electric buses and 100 electric minibuses to cut current air pollution levels with the vehicles costing about HK$300 million, according to researchers at Hong Kong Polytechnic University.

Public transport vehicles are the major source of air pollution, contributing to 200 metric tons of suspended particles a year.

If all public transport vehicles switched to electric, roadside suspended particles would drop 17 percent, the researchers projected. They said existing electric buses are ill-suited for Hong Kong and recommended electric vehicles to use European exteriors and mainland batteries.

The PolyU team, with subsidies from the government's Central Policy Unit, visited about 10 cities last year, including Shenzhen, Chongqing, London and Munster, Germany, to observe operations of electric buses and minibuses.

The team found the electric vehicles are facing issues of unreliability and insufficient charging facilities.

Since the introduction of BYD electric buses from the mainland by Hong Kong bus operators, there were incidents such as sudden door openings, which caused the temporary suspension of the vehicles.

"It doesn't make sense for BYD to have staff stationed in Hong Kong for maintenance as there are too few electric buses in Hong Kong," said Hung Wing-tat, associate professor of civil and environmental engineering at PolyU.

He said Hong Kong has the right conditions and talent to develop specifications for electric bus manufacturers, taking into account Hong Kong's regulations and situation, such as road conditions, running time and number of seats.


----------



## 2mchris

Maybe it would be helfpul to use at least busses with a hybrid engine. So you have a reduction of the pollution and the technical problems of the pure electric busses.


----------



## hkskyline

2mchris said:


> Maybe it would be helfpul to use at least busses with a hybrid engine. So you have a reduction of the pollution and the technical problems of the pure electric busses.


I've seen this type of hybrid vehicle on the streets before. One of the technical challenges is the need to have strong A/C on buses to cater for our hot summers, which these type of large buses (and moreso electric) cannot yet handle.


----------



## skyridgeline

Tai Tam Reservoir 

zinoinz YouTube Capture


----------



## hkskyline

Tsim Sha Tsui Scenes by Kevin Dharmawan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Volvo Olympian 11m open top bus (Alexander RH Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New World First Bus 6090 TZ9333 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

| KMB | AVBWU429 | TS3933 | VOLVO B9TL | WRIGHT Eclipse Gemini 3 | by Leo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3801 UM6736 by Ming's photobucket, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Long Win Bus 5507 UD916 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NLB Man A95 (ND323F) 12m (NWFB Man A95 (ND323F) 12.8m (Gemilang, Man Lion's City DD Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong bus drivers stop letting passengers alight early in response to police crackdown*
Collective action a response to drivers being ticketed for letting passengers on and off before vehicles were properly pulled up
February 20, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Bus drivers in Central appeared to be offloading passengers only at exact designated stop areas on Monday morning in protest against a recent police crackdown on parking violations.

But although commuters were earlier warned that greater traffic congestion than usual was possible on Monday due to the industrial action, those whom the Post spoke to said they were unaware of the drivers’ collective decision.

Unions had announced the move on Sunday in response to recent prosecutions against drivers who allowed passengers to embark and alight before the buses were properly pulled up.

Drivers are not allowed to let passengers off until their vehicles are in the designated stop areas, but unions said drivers sometimes did not follow these rules due to severe congestion, impatient passengers and illegal parking at bus stops by other vehicles.

Traffic was heavy at the bus stop outside Jardine House in Central on Monday morning, with 41 buses picking up and dropping off passengers during a 15-minute period before 9am. As many as five buses were seen in the stop area at the same time.

At least three taxis stopped illegally within the area during that period, forcing bus drivers to wait behind the cabs before driving into the stop.

More : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...hong-kong-bus-drivers-stop-letting-passengers


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Cityflyer Alexander Dennis E500 MMC 12m Coach (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#3601 JT [email protected] by Bernard Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ADS192 JA1063 by Bernard Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SAU KEI WAN BUS TERMINAL by Iris Yu's Transport photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian 12m (Volgren CR223LD bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Journey ② by Rob₊Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bus by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

| KMB | AVBWU615 | UY5018 | VOLVO B9TL | WRIGHT Eclipse Gemini 3 | by Leo Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

L1008108 by east lv, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3813 UN5738 by Ming's photobucket, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Two major bus operators in Hong Kong to raise fares by 12 per cent from next year*
Citybus and New World First Bus blame rising operational costs, while Lantau cable car operator Ngong Ping 360 also announces price adjustment
25 August 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Two of Hong Kong’s major bus operators plan to raise fares by 12 per cent in January 2018 citing rising operational costs.

Citybus and New World First Bus, which collectively operate 169 bus routes and own about 3,000 buses across the city, said the proposed increases meant 85 per cent of non cross-harbour routes will see passengers pay less than HK$1 extra per trip and 70 per cent of cross-harbour routes will be less than HK$2 extra.

If approved by the government, it will be the first fare rise in nine years.

The proposal came despite the companies’ bigger rival Kowloon Motor Bus vowing to freeze fares this year, and even planning small discounts on certain routes.

Citybus and New World First Bus, owned by NWS Holdings, said the proposed fare adjustment had already taken public affordability into consideration.

The two operators have suffered a considerable loss of passengers to the MTR’s West Island line extensions in 2015 and the opening of the South Island line in 2016, an NWS spokesman said.

Heavy investment in future fleet replacement, rising wages and a loss of advertising revenue also weighed heavily on the operators’ profitability, he said.


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 8306 RU9401 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

UG 495 , Long Win Bus , visited Kowloon Bay Depot , KMB , Hong Kong . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift 12.8m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DBAY Man A95 (ND323F) 12m (Gemilang, Man Lion's City DD Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AMNF15 UL4524 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sep 26, 2017
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
*Fatal bus crash a wake-up call on issue of working hours*

The deadly bus crash in Sham Shui Po last Friday evening that killed three and injured 30 has sparked concern that the existing guidelines on the standard working hours of bus drivers may be too loose, so much so they are putting passengers and other road users at risk.

According to the Guidelines on Bus Captain Working Hours, Rest Times and Meal Breaks issued by the Transport Department, maximum duty (including all rest times) in a working day for bus drivers should not exceed 14 hours, and their driving duty (that is, maximum duty less all rest times of 30 minutes or more each) in a working day should not exceed 11 hours.

While working 14 hours a day might be the upper limit set by the government, the reality is that it has actually become the norm with many bus drivers in the city.

Many of the bus drivers, in fact, work overtime on a regular or even daily basis since their basic monthly salaries are so low.

For example, according to Citybus, the bus captain involved in last Friday’s fatal crash had already been working more than 13 hours daily for several days in a row before the accident took place.

Such practice calls into serious question whether the existing policy can truly guarantee that the bus drivers are always in good shape when they are on duty.

As such, we agree with the unions that the government should immediately reduce the current cap on their standard working hours and strictly enforce it.

In fact we believe that not only should the government regulate the standard working hours of bus drivers, it should also seriously study the feasibility of putting a legal cap on the standard working hours of employees in other “high-risk” industries that involve public safety.

While our society might remain split over whether the government should impose universal standard working hours on all industries since it could give rise to a lot of technical problems, we are quite certain that there shouldn’t be too much controversy over legislating for standard working hours that are tailor-made for some high-risk trades in order to further ensure public safety.


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU1242 VA8966 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B9TL 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 2 bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 400 Facelift 10.4m (ADL Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Neoplan Centroliner (N4026/3) 12m by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU1250[VB3931] by Kenneth Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## pookgai

Do the new Fluro-red busses have the USB charging points on them?


----------



## hkskyline

pookgai said:


> Do the new Fluro-red busses have the USB charging points on them?


Yes but not at each seat : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...d-no-more-kmbs-new-red-and-silver-buses-greet


----------



## mrmoopt

Post removed


----------



## hkskyline

*More breaks and countdowns on traffic lights needed to improve working conditions of Hong Kong bus drivers, union says*
Union representatives meet the Transport Department following deadly bus accident in Cheung Sha Wan last month
October 18, 2017
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Mandatory breaks between journeys and a countdown function on traffic lights are among proposals to improve the working conditions of Hong Kong’s bus drivers, after an accident involving a double-decker killed three people last month.

Union representatives of five franchised bus companies – Kowloon Motor Bus, Citybus, New World First Bus, Long Win and New Lantau Bus – met Transport Secretary Frank Chan Fan and Assistant Commissioner for Transport Rachel Kwan on Tuesday. Chan pledged to study the ideas but gave no timetable for implementing them.

Cheung Tsz-kei, principal vice-chairman of the Motor Transport Workers General Union, said they called on Chan to immediately review the working hours of drivers.

“We are open to the idea of setting a cap on the number of hours per shift,” Cheung said. “Of course, this has to be done without compromising our current salary and benefits.”

Kung Sui-tong, deputy head of the union’s Citybus branch, said most drivers were inclined to keep the current length of shifts, as they feared shorter hours would mean less pay.

He said most drivers worked 10-hour shifts, but some chose to work longer to earn overtime pay.

Kung said a 10-minute break must be made mandatory between journeys, while the lounge area at bus terminals needed to be improved to provide a better rest environment.

A more ambitious proposal by the union was the introduction of a countdown timer for red lights, allowing bus drivers to gauge whether they should stop or proceed when approaching a traffic light.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Hybrid 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 8495[TM5088] @ Route NA29 (Cityflyer Airport Route) by Kenneth Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AVBWU671 VB8411 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB - ADL Enviro500 Turbo MMC 12.8m - 3ATENUW1 UE9558 by Heman Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_2846 CTB 6811 RtA12, NWFB6090 Rt82X 小西灣藍灣半島 by flpboris, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB bus TE 7277 severed on route 16 to Kwong Tin Estate and dropped off passengers at Kwun Tong Town Center bus stop , SCANIA Euro 5 K280UD , Hong Kong . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New World First Bus 3344 KR5184 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift 12.8m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATENU536 @ 1 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

wYyYy30-10-17長衣站B出口青衣公園青衣邨巴士宜居樓過橋右salt田村上左青華苑上三支香過二支香回美景花園 by eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20171111-DSCF6855 by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*KMB multi-ride, monthly pass priced at HK$780*
Nov 15, 2017
RTHK _Excerpt_

Hong Kong's biggest public bus operator KMB will price its new monthly pass at HK$780 and may release it by February.

DAB lawmaker Edward Lau, who is also member of the transport panel of the Legco, said the Transport Department has approved the scheme. 

He said passengers will be allowed to make 10 trips per day on local routes, and two rides for cross border routes. 

Lau said the scheme will be ready as soon as the Octopus Card company finishes working out the technical details.


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATENU531 @ 1A by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Pentax 645D snapshot by Alex Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sheung Wan by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

This hot dog bus has made it to *Sydney* : 

Sydney Leyland & Hong Kong Mercedes Buses by Christine Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VC5264 by Iris Yu's Transport photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Leyland Olympian 11.3m (Non A/C) (Alexander Type RH Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by TGr_79, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DBay Gemilang / LionCityDD MAN ND323F A95 UX5874 MAN 12.240 NS162 by Sunny's transport pictures, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hongkong traffic by Philipp Salveter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Bus 1a Star Ferry Terminal, Japanese Tour Group by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB UW 4614 on route 603 , BYD electric bus , reaches Ping Tin Bus Terminus and provides a special departure on morning rush hours , Hong Kong . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Enviro500 MMC 5616 @ 112 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## MTR MTR

ETA service was extended to 50 more NWFB/Citybus routes on the 15th of Dec


----------



## hkskyline

xxx 31 New World First Bus 2503 VD7383 13 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB joined with Hong Kong Tramways to provide the Bus-tram Octopus Interchange Scheme since 1 July 2017. They've announced to provide this scheme until 30 June 2018. 3ATENU70 is scheduled on Route 968 now. by Citybus 7500, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania K280UD ASUD1 @ 8 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Crystal Bus Man A95 (ND323F) 12m Coach (Gemilang, Man Lion's City DD Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

It does have a working LED! by londontransport_2017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MV6645 | 36M by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania K310UD ASU6 @ 6 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## Silly_Walks

Were the fatalities and seriously injured passengers mostly on the top floor, or was there no difference?


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus driver in court today - Charged with dangerous driving causing death*
Feb 13, 2018
The Standard _Excerpt_

Police last night charged the KMB driver involved in the Tai Po accident that killed 19 people with dangerous driving causing death.

The 30-year-old part-time driver, Chan Ho-ming, will appear in Fan Ling Magistrates' Court this morning.

About 20 passengers have given statements to police so far, and sources said most accused the driver of speeding and accelerating for turns. Some said the driver had been behind schedule at the outset of its journey from Sha Tin on Saturday afternoon.

Earlier yesterday there were angry claims directed at the KMB staff union, with netizens saying it was protecting the driver and looking after its own interests.

One passenger who emerged from the carnage after the bus toppled over while going downhill on Tai Po Road near Tsung Tsai Yuen said the driver told passengers to shut off the engine for him after the crash.

The driver seemed clueless about how bad the situation was, the passenger said.

Besides killing 19 people, the crash of the KMB double-decker on route 872 on Saturday night left 60 passengers injured, with six still in critical condition last night.

One of the passengers who accused the driver of throwing a tantrum for being scolded for starting late and then speeding recalled the circumstances on a radio program.

This man, Yau, who escaped with minor injuries, said the queue of people who had been waiting at Sha Tin was very long. And when the driver showed up 10 minutes late he did not start the engine and let passenger board even after he got into the driver's seat.

"People were already edgy because of the long wait," said Yau. "I was sitting at the right-hand side on the upper deck and heard some people complaining downstairs.

When the bus was on its way, he added, "it was going very fast." And "I could feel the wheels going up in the air right before the crash."

After the accident the driver got out of the wreckage and asked people to press the emergency engine stop at the back of the bus for him, Yau claimed.

But Henry Hui Hon-kit, vice chairman of the Federation of Bus Industry Trade Unions, said that request was understandable.

"You must feel very helpless after an accident and don't know what to do," he said, adding it was "a very normal reaction."

Hui also suggested the driver was probably on time but the passengers simply did not know the scheduled departure time and assumed he was late.

He also urged people to stop making wild guesses about what caused the accident and respect all bus drivers for the pressure they face on a daily basis.

At a press conference on Sunday, union leaders attributed the accident to long working hours and low salaries of bus drivers.

That triggered massive online criticism, from people castigating the unionists' attitude including what they perceived to be a defense of the driver.

"It has nothing to do with pay," said one, and "whenever they were asked about the driver's attitude they seemed irritated and refused to comment."

Another claimed that for union leaders "there are only irrational passengers but never drivers with poor attitudes."


----------



## hkskyline

_MG_5070 by Michail Dymov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR Bus 382 VB6101 by Yam Kwong Man, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 12m (Alexander ALX500 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU1323 VG4836 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB bus TE 7277 works route 16 to Kwong Tin Estate and drops off passengers at Kwong Ching House bus stop , SCANIA Euro 5 K280UD , Hong Kong . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Feb 14, 2018 
Hong Kong Economic Journal _Excerpt_
*Tai Po tragedy fuels debate on driver shortage, foreign workers*

As Hong Kong people raise questions about last weekend’s deadly bus crash in Tai Po, some groups from within the transport sector are saying the tragic incident highlights the need for authorities to bring in foreign drivers to resolve the issue of manpower shortage in the industry.

Pointing out the fact that the person behind the wheel at the KMB double-decker bus involved in Saturday’s accident was a part-time driver, some transport sector unions have called on the government to expand its foreign worker importation policy so as to include drivers. 

The Public Omnibus Operators Association, the Motor Transport Workers General Union, the Taxi Drivers & Operators Association, the Hong Kong Scheduled (GMB) Licensee Association, and the Association for Taxi Industry Development said on Tuesday that the Tai Po tragedy, which claimed 19 lives, serves as a reminder of the problems facing the public transport labor market.

In a joint statement, the groups said a key issue plaguing the industry is rising personnel turnover, which has led to a shortage of skilled and qualified drivers and other staff.

The number of people working in the market, including drivers and maintenance workers, has dropped to about 180,000 in the 2011-15 period, from about 200,000 in the period from 1991 to 2008, the groups said in the statement, the Hong Kong Economic Journal reports.

Claiming that the number dwindled mainly because drivers were getting old while young people were unwilling to take up the work, the groups said the government should extend its foreign labor policy to introduce workers from overseas countries as drivers.

Such move can help shrink the manpower shortage and support the development of the public transport industry, they said.

In other comments, the groups called on the government to provide free pre-job training for those who want to enter the industry.

The suggestion to bring in foreign drivers was met with fierce criticism from some people within their own industry. 

Objecting to the suggestion, Kwok Wai-kwong, vice chairman of the K.M.B. Staff Union, slammed the groups that issued the statement, saying they were trying to take advantage of an unfortunate accident.

The real problem that needs to be addressed is not manpower shortage but unattractive remuneration that results in high turnover rate and discourages people from enlisting as drivers, Kwok said.


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB boosts basic pay and work terms for drivers after Hong Kong bus crash casts spotlight on their welfare*
Overtime pay for full-timers will also go up, with other bus companies considering following suit, as Transport Department prepares to revise guidelines for drivers’ working hours
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
February 21, 2018

Hong Kong’s largest franchised bus operator has agreed to drivers’ demands for better basic pay and working conditions following a double decker crash this month that left 19 passengers dead and put the spotlight on the need to improve safety.

From next month, full-time bus drivers with KMB will be guaranteed a higher basic monthly salary of HK$15,365 (US$1,963), regardless of performance, and more overtime pay, a drivers’ union announced on Wednesday after a meeting with management.

The company has been under intense pressure to address drivers’ grievances after one of its double deckers flipped on its side in Tai Po in the city’s worst road accident in nearly 15 years. In addition to the deaths, at least 67 people were injured.

Union leaders blamed it on a lack of training for drivers and cost-cutting measures by KMB, reviving long-running concerns about an underpaid and overworked pool of 8,300 drivers. About 560 of them are part-timers, and eight out of 10 are above the age of 60, having been rehired after retirement.

Representatives of the Motor Transport Workers General Union’s KMB branch said most full-timers were already paid at least HK$15,365 a month, but HK$3,556 of that amount was bonus pay based on meeting safety and “good service” requirements, which put them under constant pressure.

“The good service bonus covers a very wide scope of duties and hurdles. If you are deemed to be performing poorly three times, then your bonus will be deducted for that month,” unionist Lai Siu-chung said.

With the basic wage now being bumped up, overtime compensation will rise correspondingly from HK$70.9 to HK$96 per hour.

Drivers who spend more than eight hours on the road each day are entitled to overtime pay, and Lai said this meant those who worked 12-hour daily shifts would get HK$1,500 more per month.


----------



## hkskyline

NLB Man A95 (ND323F) 12m (Gemilang, Man Lion's City DD Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Unions split over new pay deal for bus drivers following deadly Hong Kong crash*
KMB heeded long-standing demands to guarantee a higher basic monthly salary for drivers and also raised overtime pay
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
February 22, 2018

Two separate drivers’ unions of Hong Kong’s largest franchised bus operator were at loggerheads on Thursday over the company’s promise of new pay arrangements, with one welcoming it as a guarantee of a stable income and the other lamenting it as a “game of numbers”.

KMB management on Wednesday heeded long-standing demands to guarantee a higher basic monthly salary of HK$15,365 (US$1,963) for drivers, regardless of performance, and also raised overtime pay from HK$70.90 to HK$96 per hour. Rival firm Citybus quickly followed KMB’s lead and was also discussing pay deals, another union said.

KMB has been under pressure to address drivers’ grievances after one of its double deckers flipped on its side in Tai Po two weeks ago killing 19 passengers and injuring more than 60 others. It was the city’s worst road traffic accident in 15 years.

“I must stress that this is not a pay rise, but an enhancement and adjustment [of the current pay structure],” Lai Siu-chung, chairman of the Motor Transport Workers General Union’s KMB branch, told a radio programme.

More : http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...ver-new-pay-deal-bus-drivers-following-deadly


----------



## hkskyline

UU8290 | 43A by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB says improved speed-limiting gear sought for buses*
Mar 9, 2018 
The Standard _Excerpt_

The Kowloon Motor Bus Company said it is looking into improving the speed limiters installed on its vehicles in the wake of the accident in Tai Po last month which left 19 dead and dozens more injured.

At a meeting of the Tai Po District Council, KMB representative Addie Lam said the company is still investigating the why a double-decker fell on its side as it was making its way round a bend.

While speeding has not officially been identified as the cause of the crash, Lam said KMB engineers are discussing with overseas suppliers on ways to imrpove the effectiveness of its speed limiters.

He said currently, the limiters are designed to keep buses from travelling faster than 70 kilometers per hour by cutting the supply of fuel when vehicles reach the threshold.

However, if the vehicle is going down a hill, he said gravity may push buses past the 70 kph limit. Lam said measures are being considered on how to keep the vehicles at a safe speed.


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Chan Lup Hang Harry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL E50D 12m #8021 @ A11 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Probe into fatal bus crashes gets wide scope*
Mar 14, 2018
The Standard _Excerpt_

Judge Michael Lunn has been appointed chairman of a three-member independent review committee to look into recent fatal bus crashes in the city, including the one in Tai Po last month that killed 19 people.

The committee will review the operations and monitoring of franchised buses in the city, said Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor yesterday.

Lunn is the vice president of the Court of Appeal of the High Court. He also chaired the probe into the collision of vessels near Lamma Island in 2012 that killed 39 people.

Two other members of the committee are Rex Auyeung Pak-kuen, chairman of the Lingnan University Council, and Lo Hong-kam, chair professor and department head of civil and environmental engineering at the University of Science and Technology.

Speaking before the weekly Executive Council meeting, Lam said the committee would be responsible for reviewing the operation of franchised bus services and examining the government's regulatory and monitoring systems.

"The purpose and objective of this independent review committee is to ensure the safety and reliability of Hong Kong's franchised bus services," Lam said.

But the report will not look at the legal responsibility or the cause of a specific fatal accident, she said.

The committee will submit a report to the government in nine months.

Kowloon Motor Bus, Citybus and New World First Bus have all said they will assist in the probe.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Nick Moulds, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Non-Reg, VF9060, CD2198, KN1182, VE2830, TW6491, HW3550, VD1333 by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU1300 VE3701 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New World First Bus 4014 NY9003 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New Lantao Bus TX 9045 on route 36 loads in Siu Ho Wan bus stop to Tung Chung , there are many of passengers from nearby construction sites , Lantau , Hong Kong . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Neoplan Centroliner (N4026/3) 12m by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL E50D (F) 12.8m #6506 @ E21 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P3255785-KMB-Streetdeck by John C, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Dennis Trident 3 10.6m #3601 @ 26 by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Dennis Trident 12m (Alexander ALX500 bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB reinstates four Hong Kong bus drivers who took part in strike, warns them not to repeat actions*
Strike leader Yip Wai-lam welcomes the move, but company still accused of not recognising workers’ rights and problems
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
April 13, 2018

The largest bus company in Hong Kong has allowed four drivers who took part in a wildcat strike in February to return to their jobs more than five weeks after they submitted an appeal amid the threat of dismissal.

On Friday, bus giant KMB revoked punitive measures on the four, but warned that they would face serious punishment if they violated company rules again.

Yip Wai-lam, leader of the strike, welcomed the decision saying: “We wish for a win-win future and a happy working environment for all frontline staff in all industries across Hong Kong.”

In a letter dated April 13 to Yip, the KMB appeal committee said that on February 24, she “severely violated the driving and working guidelines provided to all bus captains by the company … causing inconvenience for passengers and affecting the safety of public transport”.

The committee said after careful consideration, it decided to reinstate Yip following a warning issued to her.

“If you break traffic rules or company guidelines again, the case will be handled seriously. The company hereby reiterates that its first priority is to provide a safe and reliable service for the public,” the letter stated.


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 8013 SC7334 (Summi) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus, Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC facelift, ATENU1334, VG 5669 by St Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

xxx 16 Kowloon Motor Bus ASV74 KZ8212 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Dennis Trident 10.6m (Duple Metsec DM5000 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## lawdefender

Is there any plan of Hong Kong government to replace all the diesel engine buses with pure electric buses?


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> Is there any plan of Hong Kong government to replace all the diesel engine buses with pure electric buses?


There are a few single-decker electric buses on the street already, but they have not been very reliable (all made in China brands). There were some high-profile cases where they had to be withdrawn from service due to safety or technical issues.

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...tric-buses-pulled-road-third-time-nine-months


----------



## hkskyline

The Big Bus vs The Rickshaw Bus, Hong Kong by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D 12m (Euro 6) E6T1 @ 93K by EddieWongF14, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB calls on Hong Kong government to help pay for anti-drowsy system, other safety improvements for buses*
Independent review committee formed after 19 were killed in a February bus crash holds first hearing to look into regulatory ways to improve safety
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 7, 2018

Hong Kong’s biggest bus operator on Monday called on the government to subsidise technological initiatives as franchised companies plan to roll out a raft of improvements – including a system that can measure the drowsiness of a driver.

The initiatives by KMB and other operators were announced as an independent review committee conducted its first hearing to look into regulatory system for franchised buses to ensure a safe and reliable service in the city.

The three-member committee, chaired by judge Michael Lunn, who is a vice-president of the Court of Appeal, was appointed by Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor after a fatal crash involving a KMB double-decker bus in February, the city’s deadliest road accident in nearly 15 years.

The route 872 bus, travelling from the Sha Tin racecourse to Tai Po, suddenly swerved out of control and flipped on its side while making a turn near Tai Po Mei, killing 19 people and injuring 65 others.

The incident highlighted growing concerns over whether bus operators have put in place sufficient measures, training, support and effective management for drivers to ensure safety.

Commissioner for Transport Mable Chan Mei-bo said on Monday that after the Tai Po accident, the Transport Department had formed a working group with the city’s franchised bus operators on how to improve road safety.

The proposed measures include installing geo-fencing systems on buses which can set speed limits for buses in a specific area, electronic stability programmes to reduce the risk of skidding and rollovers, and systems that can limit speed to 70kph (43mph).

“We have flagged a number of ways to improve safety with the bus operators and we are discussing feasibility,” Chan told the committee. “But, bus drivers shouldn’t only rely on these systems. They should exercise caution whenever they are driving.”

In a submission to the committee, KMB said it had introduced a host of measures to enhance bus safety following the accident, including installing an anti-drowsy system on four buses for trial next week.

“The trial test will detect a driver’s level of alertness and give an early warning to a driver experiencing microsleep. If the trial results are satisfactory, such systems will be installed in KMB buses,” the firm said.


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Hybrid 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AVBWU613 UY6011 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Rainy night at Wan Chai, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20180512-DSC_1171 by johnny LC, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong bus drivers plan work-to-rule over Transport Department’s failure to remove guidelines that can lead to 14-hour shifts*
Union expects 4,000 drivers to take part in industrial action and warns of ‘escalation’ if changes are not made
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 21, 2018

A bus drivers’ union expects about 4,000 drivers to join a work-to-rule on Friday morning in protest against the Transport Department’s failure to remove a guideline that could see them working 14-hour shifts.

And a union official warned that if this week’s action had no affect, then an “escalation” could be expected.

Some drivers from all three of the city’s bus firms had wanted the “special shift” agreement removed from the revised guidelines on working hours, arguing it meant the issue of exhausted drivers behind the wheel remained unresolved.

At the moment, companies can schedule drivers for 14-hour shifts, with not less than three consecutive hours of rest time in between. So far, only KMB have been implementing 14-hour special shifts to handle busy hours in the morning and evening.

Members of the Federation of Bus Industry Trade Unions, which represents about 2,000 drivers from the city’s three largest franchised bus companies – KMB, Citybus and New World First Bus – are upset at the move, as well as the failure to make the rest time payable.

The union’s spokesman Chung Chung-fai, of New World First Bus, said that during the work-to-rule, which will begin with the first buses of the day, and run until 10am, drivers would not drop off or pick up passengers before the vehicles were completely into the designated areas in bus stops.

Moreover, oversized or overweight luggage will not be allowed on buses.

And, during busy hours when the number of standing passengers meant the yellow lines next to the drivers’ seat were crossed, drivers on overloaded vehicles would refuse to continue their journeys.


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 400 10.4m Facelift (ADL Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Setting by Arnd, on Flickr


----------



## lawdefender

hkskyline said:


> There are a few single-decker electric buses on the street already, but they have not been very reliable (all made in China brands). There were some high-profile cases where they had to be withdrawn from service due to safety or technical issues.
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...tric-buses-pulled-road-third-time-nine-months


https://cleantechnica.com/2018/01/0...fully-electric-bus-fleet-electric-taxis-next/
Shenzhen, located just north of Hong Kong, is home to BYD, which happens to build electric vehicles, including buses. With a population approaching 12 million, Shenzhen has a lot of buses — 16,359 of them, to be precise — and as of this moment, every one of them is electric. Nicolas Zart filled us in last month on the city’s push to convert its bus fleet to electricity. Now that conversion is complete.

Next, the city intends to make all of its more than 17,000 taxis electric. Today, 12,518 of them qualify for that distinction, according to EyeShinzen. “We will gradually replace the existing fuel powered cabs with electricity powered ones and complete the target by 2020, or even ahead of schedule,” says Zheng Jingyu, head of the public transport department of the city’s public transport administration bureau.

-----------------------------------------

Hong Kong is the most suitable city to replace all the fossil fuel engine vehicles in public transport with electric buses, minibuses and taxis as well as banning all fossil fuel engine vehicles in the foreseeable future since the high density of population and air pollution problem. Furthermore, the HK government has enough financial surplus and reserves to subsidize these electric conversion for the sake of the Hong Kong people 's interests. 

The key is the Hong Kong government lack of enough ambition to the better future of the Hong Kong people.


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> -----------------------------------------
> 
> Hong Kong is the most suitable city to replace all the fossil fuel engine vehicles in public transport with electric buses, minibuses and taxis as well as banning all fossil fuel engine vehicles in the foreseeable future since the high density of population and air pollution problem. Furthermore, the HK government has enough financial surplus and reserves to subsidize these electric conversion for the sake of the Hong Kong people 's interests.
> 
> The key is the Hong Kong government lack of enough ambition to the better future of the Hong Kong people.


Shenzhen doesn't run a predominantely double-decker fleet, and the current technology still cannot handle the power needs an air-con double-decker up hilly streets. Trial runs of single-decker Chinese brand electric buses have proven to be problematic. They simply do not live up to the high standards we expect here, compared to across the border.

Bus companies are all privately-run in HK, although the government has a policy overarching view of the industry.


----------



## Silly_Walks

^^

And Shenzhen doesn't have many hilly streets like Hong Kong, am I correct?


----------



## hkskyline

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> And Shenzhen doesn't have many hilly streets like Hong Kong, am I correct?


Yep.


----------



## lawdefender

hkskyline said:


> Shenzhen doesn't run a predominantely double-decker fleet, and the current technology still cannot handle the power needs an air-con double-decker up hilly streets. Trial runs of single-decker Chinese brand electric buses have proven to be problematic. They simply do not live up to the high standards we expect here, compared to across the border.
> 
> Bus companies are all privately-run in HK, although the government has a policy overarching view of the industry.


The Chinese BYD electric buses had been used in cities of UK, USA and the other European countries. I dont think the standard required in those cities are lower than Hong Kong. 

Maybe the hilly roads in some area of Hong Kong is the problem to use the electric buses at the moment. However, there are many bus routes in Hong Kong are on flat area, and the electric buses can be used in these routes. 

Besides the electric buses, taxis and private passenger cars should be considered to converted to pure electric ones in the government plan. 

However, the Hong Kong government has no vision and ambition for such kind of technical changes. Furthermore, the HK government has huge financial surplus and reserves and do not know how to spend for the better future of the Hong Kong people. This is Ridiculous.


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> The Chinese BYD electric buses had been used in cities of UK, USA and the other European countries. I dont think the standard required in those cities are lower than Hong Kong.
> 
> Maybe the hilly roads in some area of Hong Kong is the problem to use the electric buses at the moment. However, there are many bus routes in Hong Kong are on flat area, and the electric buses can be used in these routes.
> 
> Besides the electric buses, taxis and private passenger cars should be considered to converted to pure electric ones in the government plan.
> 
> However, the Hong Kong government has no vision and ambition for such kind of technical changes. Furthermore, the HK government has huge financial surplus and reserves and do not know how to spend for the better future of the Hong Kong people. This is Ridiculous.


Are all those places using BYD using them for heavy-duty air-conditioning? Are they all in a similar climate as Hong Kong? Clearly, you can't compare apples to oranges. Hong Kong's humid and hot climate tests these buses to the limit, and have proven to not work. An electric bus designed for London's temperate climate will likely blow up when subject to constantly strong air-con blast in Hong Kong.

Are there even fleets of electric double-deckers running? I recall Shenzhen's fleet is mostly single-decker, which are not sufficient capacity for most of Hong Kong's routes. In fact, foreign manufacturers, who currently supply most of the city's bus fleet, have adapted their designs to specifically cater for Hong Kong's requirements, such as triple axle. Has any Chinese electric bus manufacturer done this?

Unless an electric bus company can provide a proper and safe solution to fit Hong Kong's operating environment, I don't see why we need to tolerate sub-standard service for the sake of environmentalism.

Given China's power grid is mostly powered by dirty coal, the notion that an electric bus is clean is quite misleading when looking at the big picture.


----------



## lawdefender

hkskyline said:


> Are all those places using BYD using them for heavy-duty air-conditioning? Are they all in a similar climate as Hong Kong? Clearly, you can't compare apples to oranges. Hong Kong's humid and hot climate tests these buses to the limit, and have proven to not work. An electric bus designed for London's temperate climate will likely blow up when subject to constantly strong air-con blast in Hong Kong.
> 
> Are there even fleets of electric double-deckers running? I recall Shenzhen's fleet is mostly single-decker, which are not sufficient capacity for most of Hong Kong's routes. In fact, foreign manufacturers, who currently supply most of the city's bus fleet, have adapted their designs to specifically cater for Hong Kong's requirements, such as triple axle. Has any Chinese electric bus manufacturer done this?
> 
> Unless an electric bus company can provide a proper and safe solution to fit Hong Kong's operating environment, I don't see why we need to tolerate sub-standard service for the sake of environmentalism.
> 
> Given China's power grid is mostly powered by dirty coal, the notion that an electric bus is clean is quite misleading when looking at the big picture.



I wish your mentality about the electric vehicles technology not representing the majority of the Hong Kong people. Otherwise, it is really a joke.


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> I wish your mentality about the electric vehicles technology not representing the majority of the Hong Kong people. Otherwise, it is really a joke.


Just because electric buses are more environmental doesn't mean they should be wrecklessly implemented without considering local climate, geography, and capacity needs. People ought to find the right solution for the right problem with a straight mind.


----------



## lawdefender

hkskyline said:


> Just because electric buses are more environmental doesn't mean they should be wrecklessly implemented without considering local climate, geography, and capacity needs. People ought to find the right solution for the right problem with a straight mind.


Besides the electric buses, how about the electric taxis and private passenger vehicles? There is still no plan and policy from the HK government since the infrastructure (charge stations and power supply) is needed to be involved by the government.


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> Besides the electric buses, how about the electric taxis and private passenger vehicles? There is still no plan and policy from the HK government since the infrastructure (charge stations and power supply) is needed to be involved by the government.


There are government incentives in place to encourage private electric vehicles, where there are more choices and the technology is more mature.

https://www.epd.gov.hk/epd/english/environmentinhk/air/prob_solutions/promotion_ev.html

According to this website, there are 349 EV charge stations in the city. Looking at the distribution map, coverage is quite decent with many malls included. I recall seeing a lot of Tesla charge stations so I don't think the government should be the sole promoter in their widespread use.


----------



## Silly_Walks

lawdefender said:


> I wish your mentality about the electric vehicles technology not representing the majority of the Hong Kong people. Otherwise, it is really a joke.


I'm not going to speak for him, but the lack of electric buses in Hong Kong seems to be about practical problems that were encountered, not about mentality: buses caught fire, they were slipping in wet weather, there were complaints about the air conditioning, problems with the stop bell, sudden door openings, etc.

To top it all off, these were just single decker buses, and so far they haven't been able to get these right. Double decker buses are even harder to pull off.

Hong Kong is 'blessed' with a special set of circumstances, which requires special solutions. As a spokesman for BYD said: "We did not encounter tyre slippage problems with BYD electric buses used elsewhere. _The problem occurred for the first time in Hong Kong_."

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...tric-buses-pulled-road-third-time-nine-months


----------



## hkskyline

Red light by nachomaans, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 12m (Alexander ALX500 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB ADL E50D 12m #5587 @ 111 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU686 TP9475 (Wai Yuen Tong) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC Facelift 12m VD9912 6R by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis

*香港巴士 Double Decker Buses in Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

Random Hong Kong Buses (298) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 12.8m-VN5786 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania K310UD ASD22 @ 905 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 12m - KU541 by KARL MAO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected]_2 by Devin Wong 1216, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Crystal Bus MAN A95 12m GE8888 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jp1032




----------



## hkskyline

MTR Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC 11.3m TJ5864 K73 by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MAN A95 ND363F (A/C) 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB MAN A95 12.8m TZ9333 106 by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New Lantao Bus MDR18 VN4935 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL E50D (F) 12.8m #6834 @ A20 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus Scania K94UB 6x2 demonstrator #2800 by adrianpang7601, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pay rises for KMB bus drivers not related to Hong Kong crash that left 19 dead, boss says*
Company chairman Norman Leung says salary decision followed debate over long working hours after accident involving rival firm
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
August 7, 2018

A pay rise for KMB drivers announced in February had “nothing to do” with a fatal accident that killed 19 people in Tai Po earlier that month, the company’s chairman Norman Leung Nai-pang said on Tuesday.

Instead, the decision to provide better salaries was made earlier, after a double-decker bus belonging to rival firm Citybus ploughed into pedestrians in Sham Shui Po last September, killing three and injuring 31. The evening rush hour accident sparked a debate over whether bus drivers’ working hours were too long.

Leung also read in media reports that drivers were earning less than HK$12,000 (US$1,540) a month and felt “something had to be done”. So by December, members of the board at KMB, the city’s largest bus operator, agreed to bump up pay from March 1 this year.

It said in a document submitted to the Independent Review Committee on Hong Kong’s Franchised Bus Service the change meant entry-level full-time bus drivers got HK$15,366 a month, up from HK$11,810.

“It has nothing to do with [the February accident],” he told the committee on Tuesday.

But he did not elaborate on why the pay increase announcement was made only 10 days after the accident and not earlier.

The committee was formed after the KMB crash on February 11. In addition to the 19 deaths, at least 67 people were injured.

The committee, which will make recommendations on bus safety to Chief Executive Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor, has met 12 times since May.


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC 12m TG964 249X by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift-VP8059 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB ADL E50D 12m #5586 @ 104 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC Facelift 12m VL6041 60M by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Another needle found sticking out of a KMB bus seat in Hong Kong*
More than 10 such incidents have been reported in recent months on buses in the city
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
August 20, 2018

A sewing needle was found sticking out of a seat on a KMB bus on Saturday, as the city’s biggest bus company continues to be plagued by such incidents.

The 4cm-long needle was spotted sticking out of a seat on the lower deck of a bus on route 38 at about 2pm on Saturday.

The vehicle was travelling from Kwai Shing East Estate in Kwai Chung to Ping Tin Estate in Lam Tin.

A male student told media that he boarded the bus at Wong Tai Sin MTR station and when he was about to get off near APM mall on Kwun Tong Road he spotted the needle on a seat on the right side of the vehicle.

“If a granny couldn’t see it and got injured, it would be a big [problem],” the student said.

He reported the incident to the bus driver.

The driver then reported it to his colleagues at a bus terminus and police were called.

A police spokesman said the department received a call at 6.30pm on Saturday about the discovery of the needle. No injuries were reported and no arrests were made.

A police source said the driver had checked the cabin before starting the journey from Kwai Shing East Estate and found nothing abnormal.

A KMB spokesman said the company strongly condemned the incident and had handed the evidence to police.

More than 10 needle-in-seat incidents involving mainly KMB buses have been reported since late June.


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B9TL (A/C) 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC Facelift 12m UK8230 109 by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Dennis Trident 3 (open top) #1218 @ H1 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Scania K280UD 12m (with Salvador Caetano City Gold CB200 bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Mongkok by Johnny WK Yip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Volvo Olympian 11.3m HP7153 88R by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong’s KMB looking to spend HK$200 million on seat belts for older buses*
Government officials ‘positive’ about subsidising upgrades, transport operator tells safety panel formed after fatal double-decker crash in February
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
September 12, 2018

Hong Kong transport operator KMB is looking into spending at least HK$200 million (US$25.5 million) to install seat belts on more than 1,000 existing buses, with government officials being “positive” about subsidising the upgrades, a panel heard on Wednesday.

The Independent Review Committee on Hong Kong’s Franchised Bus Service, formed after a fatal bus accident involving a KMB double-decker that toppled in Tai Po resulting in 19 deaths in February, had resumed hearing statements from company representatives after a month-long break.

The panel was told that KMB had been looking into installing seat belts on more than 1,000 double-deckers running long-haul routes. While newer buses came with seat belts on all seats, the same was not true for older double-deckers, they said.

According to a Transport Department guideline dated 2012, seat belts are required only for exposed seats and seats on the first row on the upper deck.

KMB representatives estimated the cost to upgrade each old bus at about HK$200,000, meaning the cost of equipping more than 1,000 buses would exceed HK$200 million.

Chairman Norman Leung Nai-pang said he had recently met transport officials, including Permanent Secretary for Transport and Housing Joseph Lai Yee-tak, and that they were positive about subsidising the upgrade.

KMB managing director Roger Lee Chak-cheong said cost was not the company’s main concern.


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC 12m SD8602 by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2018-09-17_07-53-35 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P1090773 by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3853_13 by SamsonKX - Moments in Transit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Neoplan Centroliner (N4026/3) 12m by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Upper Deck by purdyrns, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P6180532 by Martin Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL E50D (F) 12.8m #6416 @ 10 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*KMB cool goes through roof*
Oct 4, 2018 
The Standard _Excerpt_

Temperatures inside double-decker buses will be cooler by up to 10 degrees Celsius as Kowloon Motor Bus upgrades cooling systems and installs more solar panels on the roof of its vehicles.

Developed by KMB's engineering team, the new solar panel system will cool down its buses 50 percent faster than the first-generation cooling system, treating passengers to a cooler ride as temperatures are reduced by eight to 10 degrees.

The new system will also enable KMB buses to trim fuel usage by 3 percent.

Ho Sai-lok, a senior engineer, said the new cooling system will be effective even under a scorching sun.

He said the number of solar panels set up on each bus has been increased from 20 to 28, and their efficiency raised by 10 percent.

They cover almost the entire roof, marking a 40 percent increase in coverage area and a 54 percent spike in the amount of captured solar energy compared to first-generation buses equipped with solar panels.

The engineering team also came up with tailor-made aluminum frames to attach the panels onto the roofs. The frames enable a thin layer of air to be generated as heat insulation to reduce temperatures inside the bus.

Another major enhancement was undertaken in the air ventilation system and subsidiary solar power supply.

When an engine is turned off, the solar energy will enable the ventilation system to extract hot air through a specially-designed duct.

With the engine turned on, the system supplies electricity directly to USB chargers and drives the ventilation fans of air-con systems and in the engine compartment.

_Photo : http://www.kmb.hk/tc/news/press/archives/news201810032704.html _


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 12m-VS5315 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC 12m TC9572 44 by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

20181010091117_IMG_3387 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander-Dennis Enviro500 MMC Facelift 12m TZ516 76S by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Trident 1215 KM5423 by Bus Roundel Hong Kong - Fb me!, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Last Day in Service - Citybus 22 (ex-CMB/NWFB VA51) Volvo Olympian 11m A/C w/ Alexander RH-Type (converted to open top "Rickshaw Bus") HN8481 - Hankow Road, Tsim Sha Tsui by FF3170, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

More new Long Win buses have been delivered to Siu Ho Wan Depot for waiting vehicle licences after examination by Transport Department in KOC . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 12m (Euro VI) of New World First Bus, Hong Kong by SamsonKX - Moments in Transit, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Dennis Trident 10.3m (Duple Metsec DM5000 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Dennis Trident 3 Low-Bridge 10.3m KR4001 88R-2 by Thomas Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus 815 NW1524 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## lawdefender

It is a shame that these air polluted diesel engine buses still used in Hong Kong which is the richest city in the world.

The cities nearby, Shenzhen and Guangzhou had used massive quantity pure electric buses to replace those air polluted buses.


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> It is a shame that these air polluted diesel engine buses still used in Hong Kong which is the richest city in the world.
> 
> The cities nearby, Shenzhen and Guangzhou had used massive quantity pure electric buses to replace those air polluted buses.


I thought this was brought up before several times. The current electric double-decker cannot handle Hong Kong's stricter requirements. The mainland-made single deckers failed numerous Hong Kong safety requirements and only a handful are now in service after going back to the garage many times. You can't export a PRC bus to Hong Kong, where expectations are much higher and regulations far tougher.

The need for powering up hilly terrain and air-conditioning are major issues that the electric double-decker cannot achieve at this point. This is something the likes of London doesn't have to worry about.

The concept of an electric bus being pollution-free is misleading. The power plants in China primarily use dirty coal to make that electricity.

You should browse back the history of this thread for the discussion.


----------



## Silly_Walks

hkskyline said:


> I thought this was brought up before several times.


 It was indeed!



> The concept of an electric bus being pollution-free is misleading. The power plants in China primarily use dirty coal to make that electricity.


Still cleaner than diesel engines :cheers:


----------



## lawdefender

As the technology developed, the coal burning power stations can be more cleaner, and these dirty power stations can be replaced by 3rd/4th generation nuclear power stations which is very safe and clean in the future. 

The fundamental reasons which the pure electric vehicles can not be used massively in Hong Kong:

1. The bus companies and taxi business are operated by private companies. The cost to use pure electric vehicles right now is very high for them to handle and not enough charging stations is a big problem.

2. Hong Kong has no place or very few place to build the electricity charging stations in the city center area or even surrounding area. And it is too expensive to build such kind of charging stations as the land is very expensive. 

3. The HK government has no determination and plan to upgrade the transport system with clean technology in the near future.


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> As the technology developed, the coal burning power stations can be more cleaner, and these dirty power stations can be replaced by 3rd/4th generation nuclear power stations which is very safe and clean in the future.
> 
> The fundamental reasons which the pure electric vehicles can not be used massively in Hong Kong:
> 
> 1. The bus companies and taxi business are operated by private companies. The cost to use pure electric vehicles right now is very high for them to handle and not enough charging stations is a big problem.


That is irrelevant. There is no electric double decker bus that can be fully air-conditioned, large enough for Hong Kong's needs, and also run uphill. 



lawdefender said:


> 2. Hong Kong has no place or very few place to build the electricity charging stations in the city center area or even surrounding area. And it is too expensive to build such kind of charging stations as the land is very expensive.


The simple solution is to put them in the yards or at major bus stations. But then, the technology doesn't exist to power this type of bus, so building charging stations is irrelevant. 

By the way, you are incorrect to assume land shortage correlates to the number of electric vehicle charging stations. There are actually more than 400 public and shared charging points for electric vehicles in the city, including Tesla building Asia's largest charging station.

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...s-new-hong-kong-electric-car-charging-station



lawdefender said:


> 3. The HK government has no determination and plan to upgrade the transport system with clean technology in the near future.


The government did encourage trial runs of PRC-made electric buses, but they failed many safety requirements and were sent back to the manufacturer a number of times. The public has raised doubts over their safety, and so far only a few single deckers are in operations. I have a thread in the HK section detailing how these PRC buses failed time and time again.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=873926&page=7

Again, the technology does not exist yet to power a triple-axle large double-decker with full air-conditioning. This is something no Chinese city has either.


----------



## hkskyline

Silly_Walks said:


> Still cleaner than diesel engines :cheers:


Euro V compliant ... how dirty can they be?

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1114561/kmb-invests-hk1b-new-generation-greener-buses


----------



## lawdefender

Well, let's do some comparison:

Distance : Hong Kong - Shenzhen : 17.1 km, Hong Kong - Guangzhou: 119 km

Three cities connected with high speed railway.




Item / Hong Kong / Shenzhen / Guangzhou


Population / 7,448,900(2018) / 12,528,300(2017) / 14,498,400(2017)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Population
Density / 6,777/km2 / 6,100/km2 / 2,000/km2

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GDP (nominal)/ 48,829(2018) / 27,199(2017) / 24,311 (2017)
Per capita USD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDI / 0.933(2017) / 0.851(2016) / 0.869(2016)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Public budget / 79（17/18） / 126.8（2017） / 22.5（2017）
revenue USD
(billions)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Financial reserve / 140.8 (2017/18) / N/A / N/A
USD (billions)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pure electric / None / 16359（100%） / 10336（70%）
buses
in operation
and %

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pure electric
Taxis in operation / None / close to 20,000 (92%) / close to 1000 (By 2022, all Taxis will be pure electric vehicles)
and %

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Metro system/ 174.7（2018） / 286.2(2018）/ 476.3(2018)
Length (km)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Metro system 1767.1(2017) / 1654.4(2017) / 2800(2017)
ridership 
(millions)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.hk01.com/社會新聞/162512/電動的士未絕跡-全港唯一車主-乘客唔知我做得咁慘
http://www.cn.undp.org/content/dam/.../UNDP- CH- 2016 Sustainable Cities-EN pdf.pdf
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shenzhen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guangzhou
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong
http://www.ecns.cn/news/economy/2019...a9949757.shtml
http://www.sohu.com/a/259627323_715601?spm=smmt.mt-auto.fd-d.5.1539648000023WRl5Apr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metro_systems
http://www.sohu.com/a/217896607_126270
http://epaper.oeeee.com/epaper/A/html/2018-01/17/content_4319.htm
https://www.hk01.com/01博評-政經社/164088/預算案-來稿-千億盈餘-萬億儲備應如何用


----------



## lawdefender

Hong Kong government sitting with USD 140.8 billions of financial reserve(2017/18), and USD 17.8 billions of financial surplus(2017/18), should do much better in public transport system for the sake of the Hong Kong people.


----------



## hkskyline

lawdefender said:


> Well, let's do some comparison:
> 
> Distance : Hong Kong - Shenzhen : 17.1 km, Hong Kong - Guangzhou: 119 km
> 
> Three cities connected with high speed railway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item / Hong Kong / Shenzhen / Guangzhou
> 
> 
> Population / 7,448,900(2018) / 12,528,300(2017) / 14,498,400(2017)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Population
> Density / 6,777/km2 / 6,100/km2 / 2,000/km2
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> GDP (nominal)/ 48,829(2018) / 27,199(2017) / 24,311 (2017)
> Per capita USD
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> HDI / 0.933(2017) / 0.851(2016) / 0.869(2016)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Public budget / 79（17/18） / 126.8（2017） / 22.5（2017）
> revenue USD
> (billions)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Financial reserve / 140.8 (2017/18) / N/A / N/A
> USD (billions)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pure electric / None / 16359（100%） / 10336（70%）
> buses
> in operation
> and %
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Metro system/ 174.7（2018） / 286.2(2018）/ 476.3(2018)
> Length (km)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Metro system 1767.1(2017) / 1654.4(2017) / 2800(2017)
> ridership
> (millions)
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------


What an ignorant "analysis" that fails to take into account 90% of Hong Kong's commutes are by public transport, a figure which no other major city in the world can achieve, and that the backbone of the system is heavy rail. Heavy rail is by far more efficient to transport masses cheaply and cleanly than buses.

So are you suggesting Hong Kong's government should pour money into electric buses that are not large enough to handle the capacity needed, cannot handle local geography, and worst of all, are not sufficiently safe to transport people?

Luckily, we are moving towards more cleaner fuel sources to power the city.


----------



## hkskyline

New Lantao Bus VR 1903 (AD06) , low height E400 , on route 36 leaves Siu Ho Wan bus stop for Tung Chung bus terminus after loading , Lantau , Hong Kong . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

xxx 03 Kowloon Motor Bus ASUD2 TF6087 39A by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Volvo Super Olympian 12m (with Alexander ALX500 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 12m of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong - sprayed in graffitti by Okuda by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB AVBWU567 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12m-WB206 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

TransBus Enviro500 of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VP9543_B4 by Ching Yin Yau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania K280UD 12M (Salvador Caetano City Gold CB200 bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m V6B5 @ 62X by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AVG3 VT4112 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Wright Volvo B8L by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12m-WB206 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus 3ASV454 KT6491 (Mioggi) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong buses soon to be equipped with anti-drowsiness systems – and a range of other eye-opening safety measures*
System is designed to detect a driver’s level of alertness through facial recognition software – and emits a warning if the driver dozes off.
April 27, 2019
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Buses installed with anti-drowsiness systems for drivers could soon be on the road, with the city’s biggest bus operator announcing that testing was nearly finished for the new safety measure.

The city’s largest bus company, Kowloon Motor Bus (KMB), said on Saturday that tests of anti-drowsiness devices on 16 buses were in the final stage. The system was designed to detect a driver’s level of alertness through facial recognition software – and emits a warning if the driver dozes off.

Andrew Kwan Chi-wai, safety director at KMB, said some systems would need adjustment because each country has different driving conditions.

“This system is just to help drivers drive safely. We have no intention to discipline drivers because of it ,” he said at a local road safety event.

The anti-drowsiness measures are being rolled out a after a KMB bus crashed in Tai Po last February, killing 19 people. The accidents was one of Hong Kong’s deadliest road disasters and raised questions about whether drivers had sufficient training, support and management.

The bus company added about 160 buses installed with electronic stability systems and devices that limit driving speeds were expected to arrive in Hong Kong in August.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...uses-soon-be-equipped-anti-drowsiness-systems


----------



## hkskyline

_D8E3587_LR_LOGO by Ray 'Wolverine' Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 'V6 B14' by Jonathan McDonnell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

RX3401 | 9 by TommyYeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB ADL Enviro400 MMC 3834 UU9379 by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E400 10.5m-RW5136 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

(香港) (Hong Kong) New World First Bus (N.W.F.B.) : Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 N.G. 11,3 m. 4051 (SM 239) on route 63 in Repulse Bay (Bellewiew drive) (to North-point) by Abélard LANGLOiS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MAN A95 12.8m of New World First Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC Facelift with Hong Kong`s mass protest on 16 June 2019 by KWAN9LEE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B9TL 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 2 bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m V6B45 @ 265B by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Neoplan Centroliner N4426 of Sun Bus and formerly of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Wright Volvo B8L by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Another fatal bus crash : http://www.thestandard.com.hk/section-news.php?id=209787&story_id=50041261&con_type=1&d_str=20190719&sid=4


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus V6B61 WF2864 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Demo21July19-106 by Thomas Walther, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB DENNIS Trident 10.6m-KD2767 by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Leyland (Daimler) Fleetline 30ft (Alexander Type CB Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B9TL 12m (Wright Gemini 2) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

August 1, 2019
Press Release _Excerpt_
*Bus Regeneration Programme: KMB donates used and retired buses to four primary and secondary schools*

Students and teachers of TWGHs Ma Kam Chan Memorial Primary School, HKMLC Ming Tao Primary School, Kam Tsin Village Ho Tung School and Caritas Ma On Shan Secondary School will now be able to enjoy learning on a retired bus provided by The Kowloon Motor Bus Co (1933) Ltd (“KMB”) under its Used and Retired Bus Programme.

TWGHs Ma Kam Chan Memorial Primary School will regenerate the donated bus as “Let’s play, Dream Makers!” utilising different media, including books and online resources, to learn about children’s games of different eras and cultures in the world. There are also various kinds of board games to practise active thinking and communication skills. The bus will also be used to inspire students to design different games to enhance their learning interests.

HKMLC Ming Tao Primary School will convert the upper deck of the donated bus into a “STEM solar energy research centre”, with eight solar panels installed on the roof to provide some renewable energy for the bus. The lower deck will become a happy reading gallery, providing students with a creative classroom and a new learning environment to enhance their reading pleasure.

Kam Tsin Village Ho Tung School will make use of the upper deck as a multiple activity space for senior students. Through placing tablets, experimental tools and teaching resources on different topics, students explore the mysteries of science and technology for themselves. The lower deck will be mainly for junior students, with a toy library with different types of educational toys so students can learn from games.

Caritas Ma On Shan Secondary School will regenerate the donated bus as a learning place that teaches the meaning of life, using high-end technology, such as virtual reality and augmented reality, to cultivate students’ positive life values through school-based life education courses. In the long run, the school hope the bus will become a unique life education hall.

The Principal of TWGHs Ma Kam Chan Memorial Primary School, Ms Fung Yuk Yi, the Principal of HKMLC Ming Tao Primary School, Ms Chan Kwan Ho, the acting Principal of Kam Tsin Village Ho Tung School, Ms Ng Yuk Ki, and the Principal of Caritas Ma On Shan Secondary School, Mr. Choi Chi Leung, expressed their thanks to KMB and believed that the regenerated buses can provide students with an alternative learning area as well as with social resources to share and promote community harmony.

KMB aims to use the retired buses, which are used for teaching purposes, as a different way of serving Hong Kong, while achieving the purpose of recycling resources. These donations also allow the schools to use their creativity to give a new meaning to the old bus and assist students in chasing their dreams in an enhanced learning atmosphere.

More : http://www.kmb.hk/en/news/press/archives/news201908012924.html


----------



## hkskyline

Source : https://www.info.gov.hk/gia/general/201908/05/P2019080500625.htm

_In addition to open government data, we have been encouraging public and private organisations to open up their data that carry a high degree of public interest. Public transport operators, such as the New World First Bus, the Citybus, the New Lantao Bus and the MTR Corporation, have all responded positively to this call. They will begin open up their real-time arrival data by the end of this month. This is a very important step forward in pursuing our smart mobility development._


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12m-WA756 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Wright Volvo B8L by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB WH 451 (E6X1) on route 279X pulls out Sheung Shui Station bus stop to Fanling . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

All 3 buses for the Fleetline tour by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B10TL 12m 3ASV454 @ 104 (Special) by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 12.8m-WH4280 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 2213 KN5992 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m V6B52 @ 960 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

P1100814 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 10.6m (Alexander ALX500 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL Enviro500 MMC Retro Livery VB9800 by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB MAN A95 12.8m-TZ9333 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New deliveries by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Causeway Bay, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift 12.8m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

巴士站 - Bus Stop by Ringo Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 6495 VD980 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift 12.8m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSCF0559 by Studio Incendo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN A95 12m-VT3317 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

kmb | volvo b8l | wf5219 by 阿域陳, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB AMNF9 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B9TL 12m AVBE40 @ 102 (Special) by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU1228 UT4639 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KU4116_88R by Ching Yin Yau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_5640 by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus E6X26 WH8437 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12m-WM5028 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_5801 by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 260 KU4339 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L (Wright Gemini 3) 12m of Citybus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AVBE41 MW2117 (Kuoni) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL Enviro500 MMC Facelift 12.8m by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian 12m (with Alexander ALX500 bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania K280UD 12m - ASUD2 TF6087 by Eason Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB NA 8894 (AVBE60) , Volvo B9TL with E500 workbody , works special route 83S from Wong Nai Tau to Sha Tin Central . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB ADL E500MMC Facelift 12.8m-UN6601 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AVBWU753 VF2090 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ex-NWFB Daimler Fleetline 9.4m Ex-#SV60 / #SF15 - CD1446 by Eason Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L WF5219 by 阿域陳, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC Hybrid 12m of Citybus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus E6X64 WM9505 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Tsuen Wan Night by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo Super Olympian 12m (Wright Explorer) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Volvo B8L WM5832 8800 Wright Gemini 3 by 阿域陳, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B9TL 12m (Gemilang Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LWB Wright Volvo B8L Coach Spec by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Volvo Super Olympian B10TL by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Frank Chan: bus operators can't afford fare cuts *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Apr 11, 2020

Transport Secretary Frank Chan has said that some bus operators are already in the red and can't afford to follow the MTR's example in cutting fares to help relive pressure from the coronavirus pandemic.

Chan was asked on Saturday whether the administration had pressed bus companies to cut fares after the rail operator agreed to implement a 20 per cent discount for six months from July.

He said bus firms had been denied fare increases, which effectively made them cheaper for passengers, and the authorities had to consider the environment bus firms operated in.

He said the public could make use of the government's own fare rebate scheme, which had been made more generous.

Chan also admitted that the government's coronavirus relief measures won't cover every worker in the under-pressure sector, as he compared the administration's efforts to help the industry to fighting a fire.

More : Frank Chan: bus operators can't afford fare cuts - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Volvo B10TL 12m #252 @ 88R by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 6580 VR6793 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Long Win Bus 9507 SK6768 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m V6B104 @ 182 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 6493 VB9800 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 12.8m of Citybus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LWB ADL Enviro500 MMC by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

RW4436 KMB Dennis Enviro 400 by 阿域陳, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NLB Alexander Dennis Enviro 400 10.4m Facelift (ADL Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

T13568_2 by Devin Wong 1216, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Wright Volvo B9TL by Bus Roundel Hong Kong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 12.8m-WU4184 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LWB Volvo B8L 12m by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo Super Olympian 12m (Volgren CR221LD) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 12.8m-WU3729 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 252 CD2198 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 11.3m-WU4445 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#E6M3 [email protected] by minghei929, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New World First Bus 4513 TR1784 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB E6M11 [email protected] by Ching ky, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus E6X101 WU3938 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN ND323F A95 12M With Gemilang Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500 12m-PD6334 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR Bus 145 RP3662 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 6495 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KU2490 @ 82X by JC Lapras, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 11.3m of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus SK1019 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

hkskyline said:


> *Nineteen dead, more than 60 injured in ‘chaotic’ Hong Kong double-decker bus crash *
> Cause of accident that took place on Tai Po Road not yet established, but multiple passengers say vehicle was going fast
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> February 10, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _on.cc_
> 
> The wreckage of a double-decker bus in Hong Kong that crashed on Saturday leaving 19 people dead and more than 60 injured was removed from the crash site for further inspection on Sunday morning.
> 
> All lanes of Tai Po Road between Chek Nai Ping and Tsung Tsai Yuen in Tai Po were reopened to traffic at 6.40am. All bus routes travelling along the motorway have resumed normal services.
> 
> Police have launched an investigation into the fatal accident and urged witnesses with information to contact officers by calling +852 3661 3344 or 9460 0523.
> 
> At about 6.15pm on Saturday, a KMB bus, route 872, was travelling from Sha Tin racecourse towards Tai Po. The driver reportedly lost control of the vehicle as he was pulling into a turn near Tai Po Mei, causing the bus to flip over onto its side.
> 
> Some survivors claimed the bus driver was “throwing a tantrum” after being criticised by passengers for being late.
> 
> Fifteen men and three women were confirmed dead at the scene, while 63 injured passengers were rushed to a dozen hospitals across the city. A sixteenth man was confirmed dead at a hospital later at night, taking the death toll to 19.
> 
> It was Hong Kong’s deadliest bus accident in nearly 15 years, sparking a full-scale emergency operation.
> 
> As of Sunday morning, 10 passengers were still fighting for their lives in hospital while 15 were in a serious condition.
> 
> The driver was arrested for dangerous driving causing death and dangerous driving causing grievous bodily harm and is being detained for further enquiries.


* Tai Po crash bus driver jailed for 14 years over crash *
RTHK _Excerpt_ 
July 7, 2020

A bus driver has been sentenced to 14 years in jail over a bus crash in Tai Po in 2018 that killed 19 people and injured 60 others.

Chan Ho-ming, 32, had previously pleaded guilty at the High Court to manslaughter and dangerous driving causing grievous bodily harm.

His KMB double-decker bus flipped onto its side after making a turn on Tai Po Road on February 10, 2018 as it headed from Sha Tin Racecourse to Tai Po.

The court heard that Chan had braked abruptly three times and then accelerated the vehicle before the crash, ignoring complaints from passengers.

Some passengers had earlier got into an argument with the driver after they scolded him for starting the trip late from Sha Tin.

More : https://news.rthk.hk/rthk/en/component/k2/1536332-20200707.htm?spTabChangeable=0


----------



## hkskyline

Long Win Bus 8414 PC9008 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E500MMC Facelift 11.3m-WU9777 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 12m - KS7568 by KARL MAO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KU6118_98C by Wesley Lung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 12.8m of New World First Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AVG1 VS9188 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8819_118 by CT Chung 2020, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New Lantao Bus AD05 VR1123 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Trident Enviro 500 12.8M Euro VI E6X106_WU6020 by Vin Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB TDI E500 12m ATE226 @ 11C by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#CTB NEW B8Lx3 88xx 123 hanoverdisplays by minghei929, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 6493 VB9800 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 12m of New World First Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ASU7 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Man A95 (ND323F) 12.8m (Gemilang, Man Lion&#x27;s City DD Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB 3ASV411 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB [email protected] by JYOnion Production, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB AVBML2 WM5028 @ 285 by LK Chung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NF9046_7B by Wesley Lung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

These older buses are slowly making their way to non-franchised routes due to government limits. Hence, the residential service express route 88R is seeing a lot of these lately :

[email protected] by Bill_Go, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC 11.3m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Hong Kong bus crash injures 24 passengers, including two children *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Sep 12, 2020

Twenty-four people, including two children, were injured in a Hong Kong crash between a bus and a street-cleaning vehicle on Saturday afternoon.

The 64-year-old driver of the street-cleaning vehicle, which belonged to Man Shing Cleaning Co Ltd, was arrested for dangerous driving.

Eleven ambulances were on the scene soon after the 4.26pm collision at the junction of Un Chau Street and Kweilin Street in Sham Shui Po.

More : Twenty-four injured in Hong Kong crash between bus, street-cleaning vehicle



















_Ming Pao_


----------



## hkskyline

Here are my photos of the accident scene :


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 6549 UK8509 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB E6X2 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus 6493 VB9800 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected] by JYOnion Production, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini Eclipse 3 Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#887 KR7057 @ 88R by minghei929, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 12m Open-Top Bus (ADL Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC 12.8m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The new route 98 to LOHAS Park : 

KMB Volvo B8L 12m V6B153 @ 98 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12.8m-WZ2778 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV Evoseti Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus AVBWU413 TL8231 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB DENNIS Trident 10.3m-KR7057 by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB AVG1 [email protected]_VH5624 by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB V6X8 WZ5724 @ 263 by s20141095, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

RK4924_H1 by Wilson Ng 0216, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB AVBML2 WM5028 @ 82D by JC Lapras, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus V6X6 WZ5484 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D (F) 12m ATENU1243 @ 290 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC07958 by KP3357 Transport Studio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Euro 6 Facelift 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV EvoSeti) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NLB MAN A95 ND323F 12M With Gemliang MAN Lion&#x27;s City DD Facelift bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB B8L 12M (Wright Eclipse Gemini 3) [email protected] by Kin Hong Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

XA1337 @64K by Luen Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Euro 6 Facelift 11.3m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L (MCV EvoSeti Body)[email protected] by ho sing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus Volvo B8L WT4851 by 阿域陳, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WZ7521_290X by Wesley Lung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#5235 @682B by Luen Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV Evoseti Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus V6X17 XA2553 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian 12m [email protected] by ho sing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL E50D 12m #8048 @ A29P by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Six LWB routes to travel via Tuen Mun Chek Lap Kok Tunnel from 28 Dec Ten Minutes Direct to the Airport from TMCLKT Interchange *
Press Release _Excerpt_ 
Dec 3, 2020

As the Tuen Mun - Chek Lap Kok Tunnel (TMCLKT) is about to open, Long Win Bus Company Limited (LWB) announces today details of the first phase of bus route diversion in Tuen Mun District, comprising six routes (see details below). The new arrangement includes three Airbus “A” Routes, two North Lantau External “E” Routes and one Overnight Airbus “NA” Route, with wider service network and lower fare:

New whole-day Airbus Route A34 [Hung Shui Kiu (Hung Yuen Road) ⇋ Airport (GTC)]
Route A33 [Tuen Mun Road Bus Interchange (Kowloon-bound) ⇋ Airport (GTC)]
Route A33X [Tuen Mun (Fu Tai) ⇋ Airport (GTC)]
Route E33 [Tuen Mun Central ⇋ Airport (GTC), via Tung Chung]
Route E33P [Tuen Mun Siu Hong Station (South) ⇋ Airport (GTC), via Tung Chung]
Route NA33 [Tuen Mun (Fu Tai) ⇋ Airport (Cathay Pacific City)]

The Government has announced that the TMCLKT will commence operation on 27 December. With the approval of the Transport Department, in the first phase, LWB will implement service adjustments for the six routes serving Tuen Mun District from 00:00 on 28 December (Monday). Route NA33, the first route to travel via the TMCLKT, will depart from Cathay Pacific City at 00:17 on 28 December to Tuen Mun Fu Tai Estate. Bus routes in Yuen Long District are to be rerouted in the second phase and the date will be later announced by the Transport Department.

After the opening of the TMCLKT, Airbus “A” Routes serving Tuen Mun will no longer travel via Lantau Link and North Lantau Highway, shortening the travel distance and time significantly. It is fast and convenient for passengers to travel from TMCLKT Interchange to the Airport, with a journey time of only ten minutes (depending on the real-time traffic situation). 

More : Long Win Bus Company Limited 龍運巴士有限公司


----------



## hkskyline

These Volvo Super Olympians are on their way out ...

KMB Volvo Super Olympian 12M 3ASV492_KW1624 by RW Yuen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATENU560 [email protected]_ASU22 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by TU9576, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Laid-off pilot still in driving seat - on the buses *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Dec 21, 2020 

A veteran pilot formerly with the now-axed Cathay Dragon has managed to switch careers by becoming a bus driver while most of the airline's ex-employees are still struggling to find jobs.

Earnest Li, who had worked for Cathay Dragon for almost 19 years, created a social media buzz after his Facebook video went viral.

The video, uploaded last Wednesday, began with footage of Li inside the cockpit, and then shifted to him driving a Kowloon Motor Bus, alongside photos of his wife and sons visiting him at work in both scenarios.

"I'm very grateful for the splendid life journey that Cathay Dragon gave me," he wrote. "Honestly, my colleagues who entered the company during the same period as I did were the lucky ones.

"Now the biggest problem is I'm not ready to retire this early."

More : Laid-off pilot still in driving seat - on the buses


----------



## hkskyline

pj4660 by bennys photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 12m - KW1624 by KARL MAO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KZ8212_9 by Howai So, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B9TL 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 6493 by JYOnion Production, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_5788 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV Evoseti Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* KMB and LWB announced salaries freeze for a second year *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Aug 3, 2021

Sister companies Kowloon Motor Bus and Long Win Bus will freeze pay for all employees for a second year, citing the severe operating environment under Covid-19.

The two bus operators, which have around 13,000 employees, including more than 9,000 drivers, also announced a pay freeze last year.

They explained that under the city’s Covid rules and border restrictions, bus patronage and revenue had been failing to return to pre-epidemic level. While the newly opened MTR line has further impacted their patronage.

More : KMB and LWB announced salaries freeze for a second year


----------



## hkskyline

MU6103_89B by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* KMB applies to build an 11-storey e-bus depot in Tuen Mun *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Aug 4, 2021

The Kowloon Motor Bus Co Ltd applied to the Town Planning Board to develop free area near the Tuen Mun – Chek Lap Kok Link into an 11-storey depot for electric buses. 

The 11-storey depot with a floor area of around 7,926 square meters is expected to provide parking space for 406 electric buses, according to documents submitted to the Board. 

It is expected that KMB will expand its electric bus fleet on a large scale and promote the eBus strategy more efficiently. 

More : KMB applies to build an 11-storey e-bus depot in Tuen Mun


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L With Wrightbus Gemini3 Facelift Bodywork with KMB CityRed Livery by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

XM6400 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB ADL Enviro500 12M (Euro 4) by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LWB Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV Evoseti Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L 12.8M With MCV Evoseti Bodywork With LWB Orange Heartbeat Livery by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

August 10, 2021
*KMB’s Olympics-themed bus is put into service today to continue the enthusiasm for the Olympics with the public*
Press Release _Excerpt_

Hong Kong athletes attained one gold, two silver, and three bronze medals at the 2020 Tokyo Olympics, carving a milestone in the history of Hong Kong sport. The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd. (“KMB”) has rolled out two Olympic-themed buses and are deployed on 10 August (Today) to celebrate the outstanding performance and pay tribute to all athletes. They are put into service on Routes 66X [Tuen Mun (Tai Hing)] ⇋ Olympic Station] and 270B [Sheung Shu ⇋ Olympic Station] to share the joys with Hong Kong people and promote the spirit of the Olympic Games.

KMB designed the Olympic-themed bus, which uses white as the background colour of the bus body, with the silhouettes of athletes in the colours of the Olympic rings. They symbolise the Hong Kong Delegation participated in 13 Olympic events, including Aquatics, Athletics, Gymnastic, Karatedo, Table Tennis, Cycling, Sailing, Equestrian, Fencing, Rowing, Triathlon, Golf, and Badminton, as well as the wording “PROUD OF YOU,” to thank every Hong Kong athlete for shinning in the Olympic Games and making history for Hong Kong.

More : The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd 九龍巴士(一九三三)


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

XE732-07 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WH5413-03 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D 12m ATENU1401 @ 1A by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

UA1216_49X by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC 12.8m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B9TL Euro 3 12M with ADL Enviro500 Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The rush hour route *X962* will be reorganized and omit this stop at Excgabge Square starting 13 Sept.

Press release : https://www.bravobus.com.hk/en/uploadedPressRelease/18660_06092021_962_eng.pdf


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_8634 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB NA [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ASV91 [email protected] by VJ Sze, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus V6X12 WZ4601 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Travel agency launches sleeping-on-bus tour *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Sep 20, 2021

With the pandemic putting overseas travel to a stop, local tour agencies are unleashing their creativity to attract Hongkongers to join “staycation” trips. 

Ulu Travel will launch a sleeping-on-bus tour to “help Hongkongers get rid of insomnia.”

During the six-hour trip, customers will take a bus going on a 76-kilometer trip on Tuen Mun Road and North Lantau Highway. 

More : Travel agency launches sleeping-on-bus tour


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VS 5739 (ATENU1603) works route 603s via Wan Chi to Central . The bus is introduced 5G Wi-Fi onboard . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Long Win Bus UV6X4 XM5044 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m AVBML1 @ 108 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB TJ 7312 @ 46X by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m (MCV Evoseti Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by TU9576, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB AVBWU734 [email protected] by VJ Sze, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B9TL 12m (Enviro500) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PG9874_7 by CTB 8806 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 8060 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 12m of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected](1) by TU9576, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WV8785-02 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus V6B166 | XE651 | 76S by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB SY 4050 @ 53 by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB WA 756 (AVBWL1) on racecourse route 891 is leaving for Kowloon City Ferry after loading . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB V6B40 WD4302_V6B11 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

TF7808 @26 by Luen Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LWB Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV Evoseti Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

New World First Bus 4057 UR3099 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB PP 9062 @ 53 by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN A95 ND363F 12.8M With Gemilang MAN Lion&#x27;s City DD Facelift Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus V6B165 XE1179 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D (F) ATENU1243 @ 1A by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

SY8985-08 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D (F) 12m ATENU1401 @ 1A by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WA756-42 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LWB NA [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 12m - LP563 by KARL MAO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

XE [email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR ADL Enviro500 11.3M (Euro 5) by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB XE 1113 (V6B164) on route 75x is seen leaving Tai Po Central for Kowloon City Ferry . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WG596-04 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 11, 2021

Commuters are set to pay from 3.2 to 3.8 percent more for bus and train fares in the new year.

That comes with the latest official statistics showing goods and utilities including electricity, gas, water, transport, clothing and meals in September cost 1.4 percent more than in the same month last year.

The Executive Council in March approved 12-percent fare increases for Citybus and New World First Bus. A first-phase increase of 8.5 percent kicked off on April 4 and the remaining 3.2 percent starts on January 2.

More : Fare hikes just round the bend......


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_4814 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus 810 NU3439 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MTR bus 548 (XF 4490) and 338 (UE 8310) are loading at Tai Tong Shan for Long Ping Station . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Driver arrested over fatal Tai Wai bus crash *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Nov 18, 2021

Police on Friday confirmed the death of a passenger and the arrest of the driver of a KMB double-decker bus that overturned late on Thursday.

Eleven people were confirmed to be injured in the accident, of whom two were said to be in serious condition.

Police say they believe the bus flipped onto its side when the driver made a sharp left turn, making contact with a road divider, after finding himself in the wrong lane at the junction of Tsing Sha Highway and Tai Po Road at about 11pm.

More : Driver arrested over fatal Tai Wai bus crash - RTHK









_Oriental Daily_


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 8543 VW3059 (Rt. 5X) by Jason Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo Super Olympian 10.6m [email protected] by Anson Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MANA95-14 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN ND323F A95 12M With Gemilang Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12M #V6B166 XE651 on route 673 by 5230 WN2615, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ASV87 LR6271 by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN A95 ND323F 12.8M With Gemilang MAN Lion&#x27;s City DD Facelift Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ww3308_49X_3 by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5230_8-2 by CT Chung 2022, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MANA95-07 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN ND323F (A95) 12m (Gemilang Coachwork Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus plunges into hole at Tseung Kwan O depot *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Jan 27, 2022

A Kowloon Motor Bus Company bus plunged into a hole that opened up at a depot in Tseung Kwan O early on Thursday morning.

The rear of the double decker plunged into the five-metre-deep hole, while the front was lifted above the ground. Another bus nearby also tilted.

No one was injured in the incident in Tseung Kwan O.

More : Bus plunges into hole at Tseung Kwan O depot - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 12m Open-Top Bus (ADL Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 8900 @ 969 by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NLB #AD04 [email protected] Rt.3M by CK Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB Volvo B9TL 10.6m Demonstrator (Wright Gemini Eclipse 2 bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB WJ [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

#7500 @N182 by Luen Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* KMB to roll out fleet of 16 new electric buses after LNY*
The Standard _Excerpt_
Jan 27, 2022

The Kowloon Motor Bus company will introduce 16 new electric buses after the Lunar New Year on routes connecting the urban area, including Nathan Road and Kwun Tong Road. 

The new BYD B12A single-deck electric bus is four percent lighter than the old model K9R electric bus, with the passenger capacity increased by 16 percent to 81. 

It takes only one hour and 40 minutes to be fully charged - 2 hours faster than before - to deliver 200 km of zero-emission transport. 

More : KMB to roll out fleet of 16 new electric buses after LNY


----------



## hkskyline

*Citybus and NWFB passengers plunge 40 pc during fifth wave *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Feb 6, 2022

Citybus and New World First Bus' parent company Bravo Transport Holdings has urged the government to subsidize public transport companies, saying it has been hit by a plunge in passengers amid the fifth wave of Covid-19 outbreak.

Passengers on Citybus and New World First Bus have decreased by 40 percent in the latest outbreak, while the public transport industry as a whole has seen a 30 percent loss, the company stated on Sunday.

Under the pandemic, Bravo Transport had already been losing HK$25 million a month. With the government's latest social distancing measures and government employees' work-from-home arrangement during the fifth wave, the company expects to see its financial situation deteriorate.

More : Citybus and NWFB passengers plunge 40 pc during fifth wave


----------



## hkskyline

* Bus operator says support needed to avoid lay-offs *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Feb 10, 2022

The operator of two bus firms is hoping for wage support to avoid laying-off staff as bus passenger numbers plummet. Bravo Transport Services runs CityBus and New World First Bus, and has seen ridership plunge more than 40 percent amid Covid restrictions.

Even before the fifth wave began, the company said monthly losses were HK$25 million.

"The last thing we want to do is be making any front-line staff redundant, or laying them off, particularly when we come out of this crisis we'll need those drivers," said Bravo's CEO, Adam Leishman.

More : Bus operator says support needed to avoid lay-offs - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_0550 by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB Alexander Dennis Enviro 400 Facelift 10.4m (ADL Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L With MCV Evoseti Bodywork With KMB CityRed Heartbeat Livery by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL E50D 12m #8408 @ 5X by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8221_88R by CT Chung 2022, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MZ [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 9150 WJ6188 930 by James, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NV6762 283 by Ko14046, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VT3317_61M_Offside_Feb22_1 by bril.hyh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB WU [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D 12m ATENU1657 @ 2 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB #5506 NF [email protected] 796P by ATE137_LJ4929, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus Bus ADL Enviro 500 MMC Facelift Euro 6 11.3M by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* KMB to suspend services of 88 bus routes starting Friday *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Mar 2, 2022

Eighty eight KMB bus routes will be suspended starting Friday due to increasing Covid-19 infections among staff. 

The suspension has been approved by the Transport Department has on Wednesday, after over 2,000 KMB employees either tested positive or had to undergo quarantine, the bus operator said. 

The routes to be suspended include one overnight route; two new long-haul bus routes; five recreational routes running on weekends and on public holidays; 15 daytime routes with alternative bus routes, or can be replaced by other public transport; and 65 express or special routes that provide services in peak hours only. 

More : KMB to suspend services of 88 bus routes starting Friday


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

KMB PG [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

xxx 19 Kowloon Motor Bus ASV86 LR5788 2D by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATENU554 TL4620 238M by James, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB XE 1576 (V6B167) on circular 78A is seen unloading at Shan Lai Count and then to Queen's Hill Estate bus terminus aftre returning from Fanling Station . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB #8023 SF [email protected] Rt.B5 by CK Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB E6M124 XV8776 31M by James, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WX7364 @ 27 by KS CHEU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN ND363F A95 12M With Gemilang MAN Lion's city DD Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LR 623 @ 34 by KS CHEU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro400 Euro V 10.4m of New World First Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

MZ3418 43X by Ko14046, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB WM 5028 (AVBML2) on circular 88x from Ping Tin to Chun Yeung Estate . The bus is seen waiting for the time at Chun Yueng Estate bus terminus . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* More than 100 bus routes remain suspended till March 30 *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Mar 16, 2022 

Only one of the 104 bus routes suspended from the beginning of March will resume services on Thursday, while the rest will remain halted till March 30.

The 104 bus routes were suspended from March 4 due to increasing Covid-19 infections among staff. 

On Wednesday, it was announced that route 296M going from Hong Sing Garden in Po Lam to Hang Hau Station will resume service on Thursday. Buses will run every 25 to 35 minutes during peak hours, and every 45 to 60 minutes during other periods.

More : More than 100 bus routes remain suspended till March 30


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Volvo Super Olympian (B10TL) 12m by KARL MAO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

PZ2686 81C by Ko14046, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L With MCV Evoseti Bodywork With KMB CityRed Heartbeat Livery by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by Jim_5.1.5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB #5230 [email protected] by VJ Sze, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN ND363F A95 12M With Gemilang MAN Lion's city DD Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* KMB’s new-generation electric single-decker to commence service Moving forward in upgrading the entire fleet to new energy buses *
Press Release _Excerpt_
Apr 25, 2022

The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd. (“KMB”) has dedicated to promoting green transportation. A batch of 16 new-generation single-deck electric buses has commenced service today, travelling along busy corridors including Nathan Road. KMB has also purchased 52 electric double-deckers that will arrive Hong Kong next year, making the total number of electric buses owned by KMB over 80. These mark a significant step forward in the development of zero-emission technology and the goal to upgrade our entire fleet to new energy buses.

The new batch of electric single-deckers will be deployed on Route 6 [Lai Chi Kok ⇋ Star Ferry] starting on 25 April. The route travels along busy corridors such as Nathan Road, providing a clean and quiet travel experience to the public.

The new buses meet the latest standards of KMB, including free 5G Wi-Fi internet connection services provided and ventilation windows installed.

As for the safety features, there are seatbelts on every seat. The buses are also equipped with the Electronic Stability Programme.

The single-deck electric buses with the body painted in “Electric Green” demonstrate KMB’s commitment to evolving in the new green era. It has equipped with the Battery Management System (“BMS”) and the Water Cooling System, which help monitor the efficiency and condition of the battery and control its temperature, effectively extending the battery life cycle and improving performance. The new model is 4% lighter than its predecessor, with the passenger capacity increased by 16% to 81 people. It only takes 1 hour and 40 minutes to get fully charged, which is 2 hours faster than before, with 200 kilometres of driving range.

More : The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd 九龍巴士(一九三三)


----------



## hkskyline

NV966 61S by Ko14046, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by KN Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 9150 @ 95C by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

LT6216_264R_RIGHT by 8088PZ_ Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB 9149 @ 79X by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cross-harbor bus service to reduce as East Rail extension begins service *
The Standard _Excerpt_
May 4, 2022

Transport Department proposed on Wednesday to reduce cross-harbor bus services, including routes 101 and 104, after the East Rail extension commences service on May 15, citing changes in travel demand. 

The fourth cross-harbor railway route, the cross-harbor section of the East Rail Line will fully open on May 15, Secretary for Transport and Housing Frank Chan Fan announced. 

With the new extension, passengers can reach the commercial, convention and exhibition, and financial hubs in the Wan Chai North and Admiralty areas on the East Rail Line without interchanging.

A document submitted by the Transport Department to the Kowloon City District Council said after the extension fully opens, the traveling pattern of passengers would see a significant change, while a drop was expected in the patronage of some cross-harbor routes. 

The department proposed to cancel route 301 from Cross Harbour Tunnel Toll Plaza to Central and Sheung Wan on the first day of the opening of the cross-harbor section on May 15. 

More : Cross-harbor bus service to reduce as East Rail extension begins service


----------



## hkskyline

B8L128_WG3_LCE_KMB_Offside_1_May22 by bril.hyh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATEE23 RF528 8 by Marco_Ma7809, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2022-4-30 NWFB 4007 [email protected] by Jason Fong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NV6762 @ rt 85A by UZ9672, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by avbe2_mp6513, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 MMC 12m (Facelift) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB LT 6216 @ 72A by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected](2) by TU9576, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

UL1566 265B by Chun Yin Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NW3460-07 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Hong Kong authorities could cut cross-harbour bus services next month as passengers switch to Sha Tin to Central MTR link *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
May 27, 2022

Hong Kong’s franchised bus operators are facing another hit from the recent launch of the East Rail line cross-harbour extension after officials revealed the Transport Department is considering reducing their services in phases from next month.

Assistant Commissioner for Transport Honson Yuen Hong-shing on Friday told lawmakers that franchised buses had lost 20,000 passengers a day and experienced an up to 50 per cent drop in ridership since the cross-harbour section of the HK$90.7 billion Sha Tin to Central rail link opened on May 15.

“For example, the ridership on the special departures of route 104 has dropped from over 70 per cent to about 20 per cent after the opening of the East Rail line cross-harbour extension,” he said at a Legislative Council subcommittee meeting on railway affairs.

More : Hong Kong authorities could cut cross-harbour bus services amid drop in riders


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong-KMB-E6X205-YA1560-260X by NA 8705, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATEU37 NV966 238M by Marco_Ma7809, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B9TL 12m-VC9588 by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VK8296 @ rt 203E by UZ9672, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] (2) by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* KMB to offer half-price night rides in June *
The Standard _Excerpt_
May 30, 2022

KMB has announced that it will offer half-price rides at night on 19 designated routes.

Starting from Wednesday, passengers paying with Octopus cards will be able to enjoy half-price discounts on those designated routes from 8 pm every day.

The rebate can be claimed through the Octopus app or at service points 10 to 30 working days after the bus ride.

More : (Central Station) KMB to offer half-price night rides in June


----------



## hkskyline

CTB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VM8826_1A by Sea Tea Sea, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D (F) 12m ATENU1595 @ 307 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B9TL Euro 3 12M with ADL Enviro500 Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VS4306_113 by ka ho cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis enviro500 euro 4 by Snap Transport, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NC4571_98C by Ching Yin Yau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by TU9576, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LN [email protected] by c123ar5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus Volvo B9TL 11.3M Euro5 With Wright Gemini 3 Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Motor Bus ATENU997 UB7843 (Ma Pak Leung) by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus #7012 RA5490 690 by 5230 WN2615, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by GS6500, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Scania K280UD ASUD2 @ 2 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ya8427_260X by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ADL E500 / 8530 ATEE33 RL377 71A by 悠亞姐姐-三上油壓工作室, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12m V6B104 @ 307 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Franchised cross-harbor buses record 10pc drop in patronage after opening of cross-harbor rail link * 
The Standard _Excerpt_
June 15, 2022 

Franchised cross-harbour buses have lost 20000 passengers a day - equivalent to 10 percent of its overall daily patronage of cross-harbor bus routes since the opening of the MTR extension, said Secretary for Transport and Housing Frank Chan Fan.

The news came as more commuters have switched their mode of transport after the launch of the new cross-harbor section of the East Rail line.

However, the transport chief said other supplementary public transport modes including taxis, minibusses, ferries, and non-franchised buses, are not significantly affected by the commissioning of the new cross-harbor extension given their roles and positioning are different from those of railway services.

More : Franchised cross-harbor buses record 10pc drop in patronage after opening of cross-harbor rail link


----------



## hkskyline

LS996_43_LEFT_23rd_MAY,22 by 8088_ Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

AVG1 [email protected] by UN L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Alexander Dennis Enviro500 MMC 12m by Samson Ng . [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* HK first electric double-deck bus to commence service * 
The Standard _Excerpt_
June 19, 2022 

Hong Kong's first-ever electric double-deck bus officially commenced service Sunday.

The first trip of the electric double-deck bus departed at noon from the Eastern Hospital Road Hong Kong Stadium Bus Terminus to Kennedy Town. It will operate exclusively on Route 5B from June 19 to July 2.

It will be deployed in Kowloon to operate Citybus Routes 20, 20A and 22M that run from Kai Tak to Tai Kok Tsui, Tsim Sha Tsui and To Kwa Wan from July 4 for a trial period, subject to the approval from the Transport Department. 

More : (Central Station) HK first electric double-deck bus to commence service


----------



## hkskyline

8910-13 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

The private preservation former KMB GA 1429 (S3N348) participates the “Summer•Harbour” event organised by the Development Bureau and the Harbourfront Commission . by albertl11346, on Flickr

The private preservation former KMB GA 1429 (S3N348) participates the “Summer•Harbour” event organised by the Development Bureau and the Harbourfront Commission . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New bus franchises on agenda of ExCo meeting: source *
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 11, 2022

The discussion on new bus franchises will be on the agenda of the Executive Council meeting on Tuesday, according to The Standard's sister newspaper Sing Tao Daily. 

The current franchises of Long Win Bus Company Limited, New World First Bus Services Limited and Citybus Limited (franchise for the Airport and North Lantau bus network) will expire in 2023.

The three franchisees have indicated interest to apply for new 10-year franchises.

More : New bus franchises on agenda of ExCo meeting: source


----------



## hkskyline

yc378_60x by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Merged Citybus and NWFB to look to northern NT *
RTHK _Excerpt_
July 13, 2022

The chief operating officer of Citybus says it's the 'right time' and 'necessary' for a merger between his company and New World First Bus, which was given the go-ahead on Tuesday by Exco.

Speaking on RTHK's 'Hong Kong Today' programme, Richard Hall said, while the pandemic and new train services had affected bus patronage, the company would now focus on developing new routes into the northern New Territories.

"The railways started to develop late nineties-early 2000s. Additional services opening this year; the East Rail Line, you know they have impacted our business heavily. And actually, historically, we've probably not evolved at the level we should have done. And we're now doing that and we're meeting those challenges from those new rail services," he said.

More : Merged Citybus and NWFB to look to northern NT - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

* KMB, LWB staff to get pay rise of 3.5 percent *
RTHK _Excerpt_
July 13, 2022

Kowloon Motor Bus (KMB) and its affiliate Long Win Bus (LWB) on Wednesday announced a pay rise of 3.5 percent for all staff, following two years of salary freezes.

The increase falls short of a 7 percent rise demanded by trade unions representing drivers.

In a statement, the companies said there had been a drop in passenger numbers, citing external factors such as an unstable Covid situation and the expansion of the railway network.

More : KMB, LWB staff to get pay rise of 3.5 percent - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

M6EX1 [email protected] by UN L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Bus fares to remain the same after merger: transport official *
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 15, 2022

The fares for bus routes run by Citybus will remain the same after its merger with New World First Bus, a transport official said. 

In a Legislative Council transport panel meeting Friday, Permanent Secretary for Transport and Logistics Mable Chan Mei-bo said authorities will also review the bus network on Hong Kong Island to minimize excessive competition between the bus company and transportation. 

The new 10-year franchise, Citybus Limited, will start running from July next year. 

More : Bus fares to remain the same after merger: transport official


----------



## hkskyline

* New World First Bus fans vow to take photos and many rides before colours change to Citybus’ yellow and red following merger *
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
July 16, 2022

When two of Hong Kong’s franchised bus operators announced their merger earlier this week, a 16-year-old fan decided to ride on the New World First Bus and take a picture of it every 

“I will treasure the time I can still ride on the New World First Bus and will definitely have more rides on it in the coming year,” said Thomas Lee, a Form Four student who has been a fan of the company since he was three.

Lee wants to have as many rides as he can in the two years before the roughly 650-strong New World First Bus fleet will be repainted as Citybus as part of the merger. The two firms had about 1,360 buses running more than 299 routes in Hong Kong and Kowloon as of June 2022. The merger will result in Citybus operating under a renewed 10-year franchise from July next year.

More : https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...world-first-bus-fans-vow-take-photos-and-many


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L 12m (Wright Gemini 3) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB XL 2138 (V6B190) . (4) by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

UR4036 @1A by Luen Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB AVW98 [email protected]_Onside by VJ Sze, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB YC 516 (V6X114) has face-to-face seats on upper deck . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12.8m - YC1544 by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8481_102 by Sea Tea Sea, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ATENU1663 [email protected] by UN L, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12.8m V6X85 @ 101 by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by TU9576, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Citybus peak route 56 is the first day service on 18 July, 2022 . 8563 (YB 8576) from Tuen Mun is arriving to Sheng Shui Station for unloading . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Route 67A to commence on 17 July The only whole-day service connecting Area 54 and the city All-new Po Tin Interchange to introduce for easier transfer*
KMB Press Release _Excerpt_
July 16, 2022

KMB is introducing Route 67A [Tuen Mun (Po Tin Estate) ⇋ Kwai Fong (Kwai Tsui Estate)], the only whole-day route to the city in Tuen Mun Area 54, on 17 July (Sunday), facilitating the intake of the public housing estates in the vicinity – Wo Tin Estate and Ching Tin Estate. KMB is also setting up a bus-bus interchange in the nearby Po Tin Estate. Passengers can enjoy interchange discounts when transferring to other KMB routes after taking Route 67A to Po Tin Estate, providing more choices for them and a more flexible travelling pattern.

KMB Route 67A will be put into service on 17 July. The Route departs from Tuen Mun (Po Tin Estate) and passes through the two newly established estates, Castle Peak Road and Tuen Mun Road, before travelling directly to Tsuen Wan, Kwai Chung and Kwai Fong. Route 67A is currently the only whole-day service connecting Wo Tin, Ching Tin and the city and observes only major bus stops along Castle Peak Road including Fu Tai, Prime View Garden and Waldorf Garden. It provides a fast and convenient whole-day service for residents in Wo Tin and Ching Tin Estates to the urban area.

More : The Kowloon Motor Bus Co. (1933) Ltd 九龍巴士(一九三三)


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

*Govt to test hydrogen buses next year: official *
RTHK _Excerpt_
July 27, 2022

An assistant director of environmental protection, Kenneth Leung, said on Wednesday that the government plans to test hydrogen buses on two routes by the end of next year.

He said the administration hopes to compare the performance and operational differences of buses powered by hydrogen, electricity and diesel during a one-year-trial.

The official told an RTHK programme that after collecting the data, the government will devise a plan in the hope that all vehicles will be emission-free before 2050.

More : Govt to test hydrogen buses next year: official - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

LR1187_32M_LEFT_EURO3_7th_JUL,22 by NP8088_ Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

YC1544 by Arthurchan687, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected](1) by TU9576, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Waiting room on the wheels to deal with the heat*
The Standard _Excerpt_
July 28, 2022

Commuters will no longer have to stand in the city’s very hot and stuffy bus terminals thanks to KMB’s mobile waiting rooms.

In view of Hong Kong’s persistent hot weather, the bus operator has mobilized some of its new-generation electric single-deckers, changing them into mobile waiting rooms parked inside some of the city’s bus terminals.

Air-conditioning will be available inside these “waiting rooms” for commuters to wait in comfort before their boarding time.

More : Waiting room on the wheels to deal with the heat


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D (F) 12m ATENU1243 @ 1A by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2022-7-30 CTB 8219 (CD2198) @West Kowloon Artour by Jason Fong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_3876~2 by 悠亞姐姐-三上油壓工作室, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB MAN A95 ND323F 12.8M With Gemilang MAN Lion's City DD Facelift Bodywork by Chung Leung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

CTB ADL E500MMC 12m (coach version)- SK3852 by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2022-8-11 CTB 8123 [email protected] by Jason Fong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

YA9567_A34_RIGHT_EURO6_4th_AUG,22 by NP8088_ Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2022.08.12 KMB#ATENU1595 VS4306 Rt.1A by WB Wen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ASV100 [email protected] Offside by VJ Sze, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Five bus routes initially planned for new tunnel *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Nov 15, 2022

Officials said on Tuesday there will initially be five bus routes using the new Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel after it begins operations next month.

The new 3.8-kilometre connection and the adjacent Cross Bay Link, a 1.8-kilometre bridge, will open on December 11.

The authorities said they picked five bus routes, which will start service from December 12, for the new HK$15 billion tunnel. They added the five routes will only operate during peak hours on weekdays for now.

More : Five bus routes initially planned for new tunnel - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

TK5947 @ rt 702 by UZ9672, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ADL E50D (F) 12m ATENU1401 @ 1A by Kwok Ho Eddie Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VL7728 @234X by Luen Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

TV [email protected] by KH Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* 'Govt should divert more buses through new tunnel' *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Nov 16, 2022

Sai Kung district councillor Christine Fong says the government should be more aggressive with its plans to divert buses through the new Tseung Kwan O-Lam Tin Tunnel.

The tunnel and an adjacent Cross Bay Link will be launched on December 11, with five bus routes using the tunnel immediately and another four being added later. The government says it expects travel times between Tseung Kwan O and Kowloon East to be reduced by 20 minutes.

Speaking on an RTHK programme, Fong welcomed the new links, saying traffic congestion in Tseung Kwan O was "horrible".

"The existing tunnel was originally designed for 78,000 vehicles per day," she said. "It now sees up to almost 100,000 vehicles per day, which is why there are such long queues. The traffic right now is quite horrible. There are always traffic jams from Kowloon East all the way up to the Kwun Tong highway."

More : 'Govt should divert more buses through new tunnel' - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

VA8980 @ rt 1A by UZ9672, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

LR2889 81C by Ko14046, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATEE1 [email protected] by BenjamanYam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB VOLVO B8L 12.8m - XE1601 by Bus Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB #5623 [email protected] 796X by ATE137_LJ4929, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VL9728 @42C by Luen Mo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

[email protected] by pjMakKK_1017, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus firms ask for fare rises of between 10 to 20pc *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Nov 23, 2022

The Transport and Logistics Bureau said on Wednesday that it has received applications from franchised bus companies to raise fares by around 10 to 20 percent.

The bureau said the applications were submitted in the first half of the year, adding that the companies had cited reasons such as an increase in fuel cost and wages, as well as the Covid-19 pandemic which affected patronage.

Citybus and New World First Bus said commodity prices have surged, and after a three-year salary freeze, the companies increased wages by 4.5 percent to help employees cope with inflation.

More : Bus firms ask for fare rises of between 10 to 20pc - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

NWFB 5213 UJ7417 25R by 5230 WN2615, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected] by kr lau_0257, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

nex7 sony 16mm 2.8_DSC00737 by 19821018, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Legislators suggest using fuel subsidies to lessen bus fare increase *
The Standard _Excerpt_
Nov 24, 2022

Transport sector lawmaker Frankie Yick Chi-ming suggests the government help relieve the bus companies' operational difficulties by releasing different measures, such as extending the provision of the fuel subsidy. 

Yick Chi-ming said this morning on a radio show that the bus companies were forced to increase fares to maintain operational stability due to fewer passengers, the economic downturn, and the hike in the fuel price. 

He suggested the government could help the bus companies by extending the provision of fuel subsidies, removing the restriction on the bus advertisement allocation, and allowing the bus depots to be used for commercial purposes. 

More : Legislators suggest using fuel subsidies to lessen bus fare increase


----------



## hkskyline

NWFB 5550 @ H2C by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Enviro500 12m (in Rickshaw Sightseeing Bus livery) of New World First Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV Evoseti Bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB [email protected]_Xmas by SiuMing3057, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

wl9633_43A by YouUU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB TF 5838 @ 948 by GKey., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bus driver jailed for fatal Tai Wai crash *
RTHK _Excerpt_
Dec 30, 2022 

The District Court on Friday sentenced a KMB bus driver to three-and-a-half years in prison, after he admitted to killing a passenger and seriously injuring two others in a crash in November last year.

Wong Wing-keung, 59, earlier admitted to one count of dangerous driving causing death, and a charge of dangerous driving causing grievous bodily harm.

In sentencing, deputy judge Merinda Chow said she believed Wong was dozing off right before the bus crashed into a concrete kerb in Tai Wai, as surveillance footage showed the defendant nodding and shaking his head repeatedly for about 16 seconds.

More : Bus driver jailed for fatal Tai Wai crash - RTHK


----------



## hkskyline

Volvo B8L 12.8m (MCV eVoSeti) of Kowloon Motor Bus, Hong Kong by KXEnviro | fb.me/KX675, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB Alexander Dennis Enviro 500 MMC Facelift 12m (ADL bodywork) by Kenneth Li, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB YJ 9868 (E6X255) has face-to-face seats on upper deck . by albertl11346, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

KMB ATEU39 NW3460 234A by Marco_Ma7809, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3821_82 by 鍾政道 Ching To Chung, on Flickr


----------

